# Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My!



## nbp

No doubt many remember us having brutally hijacked and OTd this thread, eventually posting some 250 times regarding bread, butter, sandwiches and other condiments and spreads. It was a delight! 

Rather than resurrect that one only to kill its true intent again, I'd like to start a new thread having to do with all things sandwichey; breads, spreads, sprouts, krauts, mustard, custard, butter, whatever! What sort of sandwiches do you like, what do you put on them, and how much do you love bread?

Hi, I'm Nick, and I love sandwiches. :grouphug: 


Aaaaaaaaaand GO! :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51

Was that the thread where George gave us around 800 recipes for bread & scrape? Don't tell me we lost all those - aaargh! LOL


----------



## Beamhead

Peanut butter and chipped ham.


----------



## nbp

DM51 said:


> Was that the thread where George gave us around 800 recipes for bread & scrape? Don't tell me we lost all those - aaargh! LOL


 

Yes, the real disaster that resulted from the Great Crash!

Not the loss of everything we knew about the XM-L, but our favorite ways to butter bread! 

I have already officially invited George to join us here; I await his arrival.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I like sandwiches, when I was a kid I loved PB & banana & mayo. 

Now that I am a big kid, the more meat the better. Corned beef piled high (4-5") on rye with spicy mustard.... So good!


----------



## guiri

Present and accounted for and thanks for the invite 

I may be too ugly to get laid but at least I still get invited to food parties, weeee 

Don't worry DM, we may have lost the posts but we haven't lost the posterS 

I'm George and I love bread!


----------



## angelofwar

Home grown tomato slices on white with Mayo and a dash of salt and pepper...


----------



## guiri

Angel, where in South Cackelackie are you? I'm only 20 mins north of Pageland.

As for the maters, a few years ago I planted some of my own and got this incredible amount of them (cherry tomatoes). Sweet and juicy.

I estimate I got around 1000-1500 of them little suckers. Well, here's what I did and I did this mostly at work 'cause in those days, I had an actual job (yes, it sucks but I couldn't help it).

Anyway, I had this cool *** toaster oven I bought at a local auction. Huge and retro 'n stuff. Anyway, I used to bring the frozen take 'n bake bread from Food Lion (frozen french baguette) which I'm sure I mentioned in the original thread (that we derailed all to hell).

Well, I'd thaw it and cook it in the toaster oven and then after it cooled down, I sliced it in half and put the land o lakes butter (in plastic container which I also mentioned before) on it, then cream cheese and now I would fill the whole sammich (both halves) with them little maters, BUT, since they are so small and round, they would roll off so I had to slice them all in half and put them upside down on the sammich.

I counted and it would usually take around 30 of them to fill the sammich. Talk about patience to make a sammich like that and cut 30 of them itty bitty suckers in half but boy, it was incredible. Oh, and some salt on top.

If someone decides to do it, make sure you try to find the right maters. I got them at lowe's and they had something like 100 or 1000 in the name. The others I've tried weren't as good.


----------



## march.brown

Come on boys, lets not forget 'Lidls Mango Chutney' ... It is magic with Extra Mature Cheddar cheese in thick 'tocks' of that brown bread with all the seeds and husks inside it ... Now that is a sandwich ... 
Probably more suitable for Women as Mens mouths don't open that wide ...





.


----------



## ypsifly

Head Cheese. 

Two words that really shouldn't go together, but it tastes so damn good. I like the hot variety on white with cheddar. 

I had a good sandwich a few days ago. Smoked turkey and gouda with romaine and my own cranberry honey dijon on a fresh pretzle roll.


Cranberry Honey Dijon:

*Ingredients:*

8 Cups Honey
3 Cups Dijon Mustard
4 Cups Cranberries {I.Q.F.}

*Method:*


Mix all together 
Puree` with hand blender 
 

*Yield :*

16 cups
Portion size 2 ounce
Number of Portions 64


You might want to scale it down....or not. I swiped it from my database at work. IQF means frozen.


----------



## NonSenCe

uuu.. butter thread is back! two is one, one is none but butter is better! you are butter off with it than without!

and this wonderful reply was my One Thousandth Message (the number 2 actually.. the crash lost the 1st)
:wave::huh::duh2:and:shakehead
butter for everyone! beeing good jolly good fellow i offer it with some ryebread too! :devil:


----------



## vasp1

Take one slice of brown bread.

Apply a thin layer of butter (of course).

Apply a thin layer of mayonnaise.

Apply a thin layer of shredded iceberg lettuce.

Apply two slices of ripe plum tomato.

Sprinkle salt and pepper over the tomato.

Add some finely chopped mild red onion over the tomato.

Add a few slices of ripe avocado -it should have a buttery texture for best results.

Drizzle a little olive oil over the avocado.

Add two or three slices of crispy bacon (hot or cold) over the avocado

Apply a final layer of shredded iceberg lettuce.

Finish off with another slice of buttered brown bread.


The ideal accompaniment is a nice cup of strong tea with skimmed milk and sugar.


After you've eaten and imbibed, carry on enjoying your XM-L, XP-G R5 or other LED of your choice.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Probably more suitable for Women as Mens mouths don't open that wide ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The truth is the truth and that's just the way it is. However, either send some chutney over here or never mention it again and yes, this is a threat!


----------



## guiri

Holy crap vasp, that sounds good 

My mouth's watering 

Some info for those that don't know much about avocados. The green kind are usually juicier although I have found the black and wrinkly kind to be a little tastier but more dry, at least here in the US.
In Spain I used to use the green avocados as a spread instead of butter when I was trying to live healthy and I posted this recipe in the original thread. If someone wants it and they have access to good, green avocados (or the other kind I suppose) let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> uuu.. butter thread is back! two is one, one is none but butter is better! you are butter off with it than without!



The truth will set you free. Amen brother!


----------



## Robocop

I was raised on peanut butter and banana as well as buttered bread and cheese sandwiches. My granny often also made us pineapple and cheese sandwiches that were actually pretty good.

I still often like a good grill cheese with lots of butter and sharp cheddar cheese. The good block style of chedder cheese that you have to cut yourself is best to me.

Also as a child my brother and I loved to take sugar frosted flakes and peanut butter and make a sandwich. Sounds crazy however it is very tasty.

As an adult I still will eat those old favorites at times however usually go for some type of turkey or ham while working. At home I will use the honey baked ham or smoked turkey and always enjoy cheddar rather than swiss or american. Oddly enough we have a very cheap brand of meat here made by Carl Buddig and I believe a single pack cost something like 1.25 . It is thin pressed and salty however the only one I like is the beef and it is much better than all others I have tried.


----------



## guiri

Robocop, cheaper isn't always worse (the meat you were talking about). Also, I think we like sweet stuff more when we're kids.

The frosted flakes on bread reminds me of the movie the Breakfast Club where she does something similar. Puts flakes on bread and just beats the $hit outta it with her hand 

I'm a foreigner myself and one of my favorite sammiches here are BLT's and it never fails to amaze me how good it is with just so few ingredients. Whoever came up with it really hit it out of the park.
I love'em and if it weren't for the fact that bacon is such a pain to cook, I'd eat'em more often.

GEorge


----------



## Meganoggin

My favourite is a crusty white roll, with mature cheddar and home made chilli pickled onions.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I love all sandwiches, but my frequent quickie is as follows:

Fold a paper towel in half and place two pieces of bread on top.
Add mustard and hot pepper flakes to bread. Top with cheese.
Add lunchmeat of choice. Microwave for 30 seconds.
Fold and enjoy.

Geoff


----------



## nbp

Some great ideas in here guys! Sounds delicious! (A few have made me go :sick2: though too...head cheese?!) Keep the great discussion rolling. :thumbsup:



If I may, I'd like to wax poetic on the topic of the sandwich for a moment:


*My Take on the Sandwich*

I think that one of the things that makes the sandwich such a delight is the humble, unpretentious and non-prejudicial way it goes about its business of crushing hunger. It is simple and understated, yet sophisticated and elegant.

Steak and lobster get lots of glory, people pay lots of money for these treats; the sandwich not so much. Yet, when you leave for work in the morning with your Scooby-Doo lunchbox packed, it's not steak that's inside there. When you have the guys over to watch the game on Sunday afternoon, it's not lobster you're washing down with copious amounts of brew. That's right, the sandwich is there for you, ready and willing to curb hunger anytime, anywhere.

A fabulous sandwich can be made by almost anyone, regardless of age, ethnicity, gender, religion or social status. High quality sandwich ingredients are widely available, are not typically very expensive, and can consist of nearly anything that fits between two pieces of bread. Meat, cheese, fish, eggs, vegetables, legumes, they are all welcome in sandwich's world. Sandwich makes no statements of "You are not allowed on me!" If you like it on there, sandwich will accommodate you. While steak is on its soapbox, condemning the idea of sauce being placed atop its perfectly seared surface :scowl:, sandwich is shouting, "Come aboard, the bread is big enough for all!" Maybe the rest of us could learn a lesson or two from the sandwich.  

And the sandwich has a truly uncanny ability to satiate even the most hardcore of appetites. Sandwich imposes no height or weight restrictions, and certainly doesn't gouge you because you want an extra slice of cheese, or an additional dollop of mayo. Sandwich can become anything you need it to be to satisfy your need for sustenance. And it does it all in a delicious, convenient and fun to eat package. A finely prepared sandwich will hold its own in utils of satisfaction against nearly any other food.

Hooray for the sandwich! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Qoose

Well said nbp! 

Now I need a sandwich. Sadly all I have is a half loaf of stale Ciabatta. We may have to get creative this morning.


----------



## nbp

Thanks Qoose!

I should mention the sandwiches that I had for lunch. A bakery near my house has a hot ham special on Sundays, and I finally made it over there today to get some. A pound of ham and 6 fresh hard rolls for $5.99.

So I sliced two crusty hard rolls, put mayo on one side of each, and dijon mustard on the other side (I LOVE Grey Poupon ). Then a nice pile of hot ham, and a slice of swiss cheese. So simple, so easy to make, but so tasty!


----------



## doktorziplok

allow me to introduce the perfect sandwich: the cuban. 

a pile of smoked pork and turkey atop a hoagie bun slathered with honey mustard dressing, tomato, pickle slices and havarti cheese...squished flat. 

toast your hoagie roll (i use bolillo rolls) and heat up some smoked turkey and pork. slather both halves of the roll in a quality honey mustard. then assemble from the bottom up: roll bottom, turkey, pickle, tomato, cheese, pork, roll top. press flat and enjoy.


----------



## guiri

Hear hear, nbp!

Damn, I love this thread and ziplok, damn that's a lot of stuff on that bun


----------



## Meganoggin

Dijon Mustard and Wholegrain Mustard on Ham Sammiches!


----------



## DM51

Hey Mr. Noggin, surely you mean Eng. rather than Fr. mustard? Perfect with ham. Vital that the ham is not too dry...

Also, rare roast beef & horseradish sauce... _drrooool_...


----------



## Acid87

This thread was amazing before. Im sure we will make this one just as good if not better.

Remember that bread must always be BUTTERED no matter what. You can add other things like mayo etc later.
Warm bread with anything is great.


----------



## Meganoggin

DM51 said:


> Hey Mr. Noggin, surely you mean Eng. rather than Fr. mustard? Perfect with ham. Vital that the ham is not too dry...
> 
> Also, rare roast beef & horseradish sauce... _drrooool_...


 
You are completely correct DM, but I wasn't sure my American Cousins could handle the real thing - Coleman's Mustard, made from powder in the yellow tin.

If you mix it up just right, it can completely clear your sinuses and bring a tear to the eye with just one taste :wow:


----------



## doktorziplok

DM51 said:


> Also, rare roast beef & horseradish sauce... _drrooool_...


 
and for a real treat replace that horseradish with wasabi



guiri said:


> Hear hear, nbp!
> 
> Damn, I love this thread and ziplok, damn that's a lot of stuff on that bun



and that is why you have to squish it


----------



## jugg2

I love plain white bread with a generous spread of Duke's Mayo and some fried Spam. Gotta be the best sandwich ever IMHO!

Caleb Wilson


----------



## angelofwar

Robocop said:


> I was raised on peanut butter and banana



Ditto! Oh, and Bannanas and Mayo!

One I forgot to add...Fried Bologne and Mayo with a dash of salt and pepper!!!

What's also good on a hamburger is mayo/ketchup mixed, red onions, and CUCUMBER slices! Learned that from some friends when I was in Iceland...they also mix mustard/mayo/ketchup for there hotdogs and top them with french onions, which is also very good!


----------



## nbp

AoW, your recipes there remind me of a good topping my mom and and I do for fried fish: mix mayo and Frank's Red Hot. Put that on your next piece of fried perch or cod sammie and you won't be going back to tartar sauce soon.


----------



## angelofwar

Thanks NBP! I'm already a red-hots fan...I'll definitely have to try this!


----------



## mvyrmnd

For me, it's a Ham, Sweet mustard pickle and Mayo.

The ham's just there so my wife doesn't think I'm odd. I'd be just as happy without it.

My dad's all about Beetroot and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## bedazzLED

Over the years I've had four favorites that have stood the test of time.

1. Smoked Tasmanian salmon, avocado, roasted capsicums and lettuce on fresh Vienna bread.
2. Honey and Walnut mixed in equal quantities, spread in between two toasted and buttered slices of Vienna bread.
3. Vegemite (yes I'm an Aussie) and Feta cheese between two toasted and buttered slices of Vienna bread.
4. A slice of Vienna bread, buttered, sprinkled with sugar. YUM!

Sorry, gotta go, I need a sandwich!


----------



## Meganoggin

Talking of mustard: DM51 here you go!


----------



## DM51

Meganoggin said:


> Talking of mustard: DM51 here you go!


Yes, that's the *real* stuff! :thumbsup: It only takes a jiffy to mix it, as you'll know - just stir with a little water. One of those tins lasts ages. Absolutely no comparison with the rather orange-colored ready-mixed goop you get in the small jars - it's a totally different taste. Fantastic with steak, and all sorts of other things.

I urge anyone whose only experience of Eng. mustard is from a jar or sachet to get a tin of powder like this and try it. You'll be blown away by the difference, I guarantee it. Mr. Noggin knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Meganoggin

Making mustard from powder in small amounts is the best method - keeps it fresh. The problem with the ready mixed 'goop' is that it looses its pungency and taste once you open the jar.

Is Colmans Mustard powder easily found in the US DM51?


----------



## DM51

Meganoggin said:


> Is Colmans Mustard powder easily found in the US DM51?


No idea - I'm in the UK!


----------



## Meganoggin

DM51 said:


> No idea - I'm in the UK!



Area DM51? Not on my map! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

p.s. Fancy coming to the meet up in Virgina Water?


----------



## nbp

DM51 said:


> No idea - I'm in the UK!


 
No wonder you're so witty and clever. It all makes sense now. 

I don't recall seeing that type of mustard over here, but I'd have to do some searching.


----------



## Acid87

I really had no idea you were from the UK DM51!
Next you will be saying your a lady too......


----------



## guiri

Qoose said:


> Well said nbp!
> 
> Now I need a sandwich. Sadly all I have is a half loaf of stale Ciabatta. We may have to get creative this morning.



You can fix that stale ciabatta I'm thinking by preheating your oven to around 3-400 fahrenheit, sticking the bread in there for maybe 3-5 mins (keep an eye on it, it's hot in there) and then taking it out and letting it cool.




Acid87 said:


> Remember that bread must always be BUTTERED no matter what. You can add other things like mayo etc later.



Well spoken Acid!




doktorziplok said:


> and that is why you have to squish it



I shall put my chunky butt on it :thumbsup:

nbp, I kinda think tartar sauce sucks anyway..




mvyrmnd said:


> For me, it's a Ham, Sweet mustard pickle and Mayo.
> 
> The ham's just there so my wife doesn't think I'm odd. I'd be just as happy without it.


 



Acid87 said:


> I really had no idea you were from the UK DM51!
> Next you will be saying your a lady too......



If so, we shall require nekkid pictures 

By the way, I hate to say this 'cause I'll prolly get banned but I hate mustard and I don't like horseradish either. Not that the horseradish limits my choices of food a lot but I know lotsa stuff has mustard in it and about the only thing I eat with mustard is deviled eggs. Don't taste it much in there.

So, am I still a member here...? :naughty:


----------



## nbp

Barely!!

I love mustard. Yellow, brown, Dijon, stoneground, spicy, honey, whatever. They're all good. 

I am so hungry for a sandwich right now. This thread keeps doing that!


----------



## Meganoggin

I once made my own Horseradish sauce, one of the old chaps at the pub told me where to look for it growing at the roadside. So, I manage to find some and then started to work. First, you have to clean and peel it (starting to get a burning sensation at the back of my throat), then you have to finely grate it (oh my God - eyes streaming, shortness of breath, the wole lot). It was the best Horseradish sauce I have ever tasted, but a lot of work and discomfort to get there.


----------



## LukeA

Meganoggin said:


> Is Colmans Mustard powder easily found in the US?


 
Well I've seen it before... in my pantry...so I'd say you can get it here.


----------



## Biker Bear

Hmmm... personal favorite is Oroweat Country Potato bread, *butter*, plenty of JiF Creamy peanut butter and either sweet pickle relish or potato chips. I've never been a fan of adding anything really sweet - jam, jelly, bananas - to peanut butter. (And it's not an aversion to sweet - I'll eat raspberry jam out of the jar with a spoon. 

In case anyone's wondering ... both of those started out as "sides" when I was a kid - mother's homemade bread and butter pickles, originally. But as time went on they both found their way INTO the sandwich, and once mom's homemade pickles were no longer available - I went to the relish.


----------



## Qoose

You know, I think it's time to change ways.

For the longest time, memories dating back to elementary school, I didn't like mustard. That meant I didn't touch anything with mustard, much less stick it in mouth. These days I will tolerate it, but I would never consciously put mustard on any food item, but I have had a sandwich here that has had a dab of it, and I do appreciate an animal style double double (mustard fried burger). Good enough to get the acquired taste hopefully.

I've decided that my shopping trip tomorrow is going to include the tastiest looking jar of mustard I see. Here's to some tastier sandwiches!


----------



## guiri

Heathen


----------



## guiri

Hey, have you guys seen this thread?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?26590-Ban-Bread-Now!


----------



## Meganoggin

Just finished my lunch of Mrs Noggins home made Quiche - yum! Oh, I had a ham and mustard roll at break time too.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Meganoggin said:


> p.s. Fancy coming to the meet up in Virgina Water?




Seconded!!

No matter what the filling - if the bread's stale, the sandwich is lacking - toasting for cheese is acceptable - but nothing beats a fresh crusty large poppy seeded Bloomer IMHO.

This thread has made me decide what to have for lunch - I'm off to Waitrose for some fresh cut ham and crusty bread - I already have the mustard - Forward!!!!!!

BTW - has anyone tried smoked mackerel and plum mixed with horseradish sauce - yumsk!


----------



## guiri

Smoked fish sounds good and dammit, I love quiche.

Does anyone have Panera bread (a chain) close to them? They have this quiche they make in the morning with broccoli and cheese. If you get them hot, they're amazing.


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Smoked fish sounds good and dammit, I love quiche.
> 
> Does anyone have Panera bread (a chain) close to them? They have this quiche they make in the morning with broccoli and cheese. If you get them hot, they're amazing.


 
Yup, we've got Panera. I like them, I've eaten most of their sandwiches, and have been pretty pleased with them. I fancy the chipotle chicken if you have the chance. Toasted french bread, sliced chicken, cheddar cheese, bacon, tomatoes and chipotle sauce.  I could eat like three of those at a time if my metabolism would allow it. 

Oh, btw, I was at a local restaurant, and I saw by the cash register a tin with pens in it for signing CC reciepts, and it was a big Colman's mustard powder tin. So it does exist!! I must find this mustard!


----------



## guiri

The hunt for the mustard is on. Don't forget to try the little quiches or whatever they call them. Small things so you can eat two of them or so.


----------



## guiri

By the way..

http://www.google.com/search?q=coleman's+"mustard"+powder&hl=en&num=10&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=images&tbs=


----------



## nbp

I used some French's Spicy Brown mustard on my ham sandwich today. It was good, but not as zingy as the dijon. Oh well. I guess I like my mustard hot.

I'm having sloppy joe's tonight, so I am looking forward to that. Anything slathered in BBQ sauce is good in my opinion. I really like BBQ sauce.

Come to think of it, I really like condiments and sauces in general. Mayo, mustard, steak sauce, BBQ sauce, salad dressing, salsa, sour cream, butter; I like all that stuff. If I can smear, squirt or scoop a topping on something, I probably will. Anyone else a condiment junkie?


----------



## Meganoggin

Oh yeah - mayo, pickle, mustard, ketchup, chilli sauce, horseradish, mint sauce, chutney etc etc.....


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Don't forget Tartare Sauce!

A must with the Humble Fish Finger sandwich.

Chopped Parsley, capers, pickled gerkins, and coriander if you have any - then add some horseradish sauce and a lot of mayonnaise and a great big squeeze of lemon juice. Very nice with any kind of fish.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I used some French's Spicy Brown mustard on my ham sandwich today. It was good, but not as zingy as the dijon. Oh well. I guess I like my mustard hot.
> 
> I'm having sloppy joe's tonight, so I am looking forward to that. Anything slathered in BBQ sauce is good in my opinion. I really like BBQ sauce.
> 
> Come to think of it, I really like condiments and sauces in general. Mayo, mustard, steak sauce, BBQ sauce, salad dressing, salsa, sour cream, butter; I like all that stuff. If I can smear, squirt or scoop a topping on something, I probably will. Anyone else a condiment junkie?




nbp, did you see the link?


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> nbp, did you see the link?


 
Yup I did, thanks George. 

I'm going to see if I can find it locally first before going online to order it. I asked the mother figure about it and she says she's seen it but can't remember where at the moment. I'll find that darn mustard soon!


----------



## boulder

Two of my favorites:

1) Chicken salad, Walnuts, Cranberry sauce, Sharp cheddar, and Lettuce on a wheat wrap.

2) Pastrami and Cheese heated and melted in the microwave ontop of a toasted and buttered bagel


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Yup I did, thanks George.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can find it locally first before going online to order it. I asked the mother figure about it and she says she's seen it but can't remember where at the moment. I'll find that darn mustard soon!



Try high end stores like Dean and Deluca or Harris Teeter if you have them but with gas prices the way they are, I bet it'll be cheaper to just get it online. This one ships from amazon which means if you get a 25 dollar order, it ships free and I'm sure you can find something you need from them like a couple of batteries.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000I4MKSS/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## nbp

I'm gonna try this high end grocery store near me. They've got a lot of options there. Best produce, deli, bakery, meats of any of the grocers around. I think that's a good bet. If not, the interwebs aren't going anywhere, haha.


----------



## guiri

If you're in a big city, chances are good. Me, I live in a $hithole and it's almost 30 miles one way to anything big. Makes it expensive, especially with an Excursion


----------



## nbp

I live in the 'burbs. I'm about 30 miles outside downtown Milwaukee. But we still eat well out here.


----------



## guiri

Don't they have like Harley's over there? 

So, you'll just check when you go to town next time I guess


----------



## NonSenCe

idea: this thread needs pictures


----------



## guardpost3

Agreed, this thread definitely needs pics.

As for my favorite sandwich, that would be turkey, onion, and cheese with some Old Cape Cod honey-mustard. On toasted buttered bread of course.


----------



## guiri

Pictures? Like I'm not fat enough?


----------



## guardpost3

guiri said:


> Pictures? Like I'm not fat enough?



Haha, that's exactly what I thought at first too. However, I think some of the recipes posted already are going to be more detrimental.


----------



## guiri

Don't get me wrong. PIctures would be great but it's going to make this even worse for those of us who like to eat and from what I've seen here, it's ALL of us, hehehe


----------



## nbp

Ha!! I went to our upscale grocery store this evening and got some Colman's Mustard Powder! They had it in the small 2oz. tins. :thumbsup: Now I have to find something to put it on.


----------



## Meganoggin

Cold roast beef or ham sandwiches go best for mustard, go steady at first, it's powerful stuff!


----------



## guardpost3

Meganoggin said:


> Cold roast beef or ham sandwiches go best for mustard



Or a hot pastrami and swiss on rye.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

No pictures today, but another few of my favourites:

Hot sausage and melted emmental on white - that's sausage as in English banger - grilled and sliced then popped onto the fresh buttered bread, covered in slices of Emmental and grilled until the cheese melts, then top off with another slice of white and enjoy. Note, this is not toasted, just the cheese is melted - micro the sausage and cheese works too, then shovel onto the bread.

Peanut butter, banana and honey on white toast. Crinchy or smooth - your choice - very filling indeed.

Mortadella, Mozarella and fresh basil on Focaccia bread - grilled if you like on its own - or cold with sliced plum tomatoes. Stonkingly good.

OK - meals all sorted for today, but I'll take some pics of every sandwich I have for the next week!

BTW - everyone knows bread is really bad for you? Yes? Good.

Carry on...


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Cold roast beef or ham sandwiches go best for mustard, go steady at first, it's powerful stuff!


 
You're not kidding! This stuff has bite! I like it though. I have got to find some egg rolls to put it on, I love good egg rolls with really hot mustard. A home run for the Chinese right there. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Meganoggin

Another convert....... My work here is done!


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin, you done broke him


----------



## guiri

Nyctophiliac said:


> BTW - everyone knows bread is really bad for you? Yes? Good.
> 
> Carry on...


----------



## nbp

Got me some of these big serious shrimp egg rolls for supper and doused 'em in Colman's. I'm a believer. 

Have you guys ever mixed it with mayo as a sandwich spread? I'm considering doing that since I think if I put it straight on my sandwich in my normal proportion I might kill myself.


----------



## Meganoggin

Mixing it with mayo is acceptable if you are a girl :kiss:


----------



## guiri

Fight, fight, fight, fight... :devil:


----------



## nbp

Well it would certainly be faster!

A couple times I have since gone back to bottled mustard because I don't have 10 minutes to measure mustard powder and water, mix it, and let it catalyze as they recommend. I need it now!!

As an aside, I had a nice sandwich today. Wheat bread, Johnsonville summer sausage, Colby jack cheese, mayo, mustard and sprouts! I like sprouts. Didn't realize these buggers had radish sprouts in with the clover and wheat sprouts, they're kinda spicy. Good, but unexpected, haha.


----------



## guiri

Watch it! You might sprout rabbit ears...


----------



## Meganoggin

Mrs Noggin has managed to weaponize Colmans mustard... She made up a batch to put on our sandwiches and made too much. Instead of dumping the leftovers (that had gone thick and gooey after about 4 - 5 days) she added a few drops of water and mixed it in....

Well I think I like spicy food - I grow chillis for God's sake, but bloody hell that mustard was one of the hottest things I have eaten.

Sat at my desk with tears streaming down my cheeks - colleagues wondering what had happened!


----------



## guiri

I think if you tell her you canceled your life insurance, this won't happen again...gotta be careful in these times.

For those who don't think it's spicy enough, I just had an idea. Mix some gun powder in with the mustard powder and snort it. Should give you a helluva boost for work (or for when climbing clock towers when you've had a bad day)


----------



## guiri

Just in case, that LAST comment IS a joke!


----------



## Meganoggin

Dare you to snort just the mustard powder - especially if you video it!


----------



## guiri

I don't like mustard, remember?


----------



## saabgoblin

angelofwar said:


> Home grown tomato slices on white with Mayo and a dash of salt and pepper...


 This one rocks and was my father's favorite. Well lets see here now, you can never go wrong with butter, and heaps of it, on a REAL NYC Bagel or Matzoh. As for other sandwiches, I recall and old post about liking lebanon bologna, grilled ruebens, and my favorite of grilled chicken with Dijon mustard, mayo, roasted red pepper, marinated artichoke hearts, and of course topped with L/T/O on crusty sourdough. Sadly, there have been few if any sandwiches that I don't get along with and it shows.


----------



## guiri

Damn! Lotsa ingredients there. Made my mouth water (I just ignored the mustard part)


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Damn! Lotsa ingredients there. Made my mouth water (I just ignored the mustard part)




Eat the mustard George! Come to the delicious side....


----------



## guiri

It's one of the few things I can't stand bro. I wish I did. Lotsa food out there with that yellow stuff on 

Dammit, I just got to the thread and now I'm hungry


----------



## Meganoggin

Just had Coarse Farmhouse Pate with mushrooms on lightly toasted fresh wholemeal bread..... Yum!

Now a nice little walk to the Pub in the sunshine - Somedays it's nice to be an Englishman.


----------



## guiri

Brother Noggin, I do agree with you on the "nice being an Englishman"

I really have nowhere to take walks even if I wanted to which now, I don't 'cause my fat and condition really bothers me but that's a whole different story


----------



## guiri

Just found this and thought it would be suitable here


----------



## Meganoggin

LOL - where's the butter?

Just get out there, there must be a park or something near you? Walking is one of the best ways to get in shape, I'm no lightweight, but that's why I make sure I go for walks a couple of times a week. It's a good excuse to take lights out too.


----------



## guiri

Nope, nowhere to walk. In the middle of the country but no trails, no sidewalks, NOTHING 

All private land and no trails


----------



## Meganoggin

Aww Man - I feel for you. Try to find a way to do some excersise, you will get in to a virtuous circle that will bring real benefits, and make space for more sandwiches (hold the mustard).


----------



## guiri

Aahh, you have paid attention and understood everything correctly, I like that (hold the mustard, yessir!) 

My biggest problem is I hate doing all that stuff by myself. I USED to love to walk in Europe and preferably with someone so I could talk but I still walked a lot.
Now that I've gotten fat, I don't even go out the door and yes, it's my fault but I still hate it.

Interestingly enough, I've lost around 30lbs in the last two months or more and I'm not sure why. I hope it's from some kind of change in diet and not something that will be discovered deep inside my butt 

I could use the weight loss but not through some alien digging away at my insides...(remember John Hurt in Alien?


----------



## Meganoggin

Mature Cheddar cheese and Piccalilli on a crusty white roll for break at work - beautiful.


----------



## guiri

What the hell is Piccalilli brother noggin?


----------



## Meganoggin

Piccalilli is a very British pickle / sauce, with mustard and turmeric, it is very yellow and goes great with cold meats and cheese.

You can make your own - try this recipe http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/piccalilli_71188


----------



## guiri

You said the magic word, mustard. I'm too lazy to make my own but thanks for explaining


----------



## Meganoggin

You should try it! You can barely taste the mustard, it's more like a spicy pickle relish. It must be available in the US.

I get mine from March Browns favourite store Lidl....


----------



## nbp

I just realized that we've been neglecting one of the most iconic sandwiches, and something America does very right: hamburgers. I went to Five Guys today and got a double bacon cheeseburger, with ketchup, mustard, pickles and fried onions. I was so hungry and it was so delicious, I don't think it took me three minutes to eat that big burger. Man that place is good.


----------



## Meganoggin

Burgers are one of the many things I look forward to when we visit America. The rubbish that they serve here in the UK is not worthy of the name.

During the summer when it's BBQ time, I try to make my own ultimate Hamburger - I'm still working on it.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I get mine from March Browns favourite store Lidl....



That's right, rub that $hit in. You KNOW I can't get it here...


----------



## mvyrmnd

Meganoggin said:


> Mature Cheddar cheese and Piccalilli on a crusty white roll for break at work - beautiful.


 
Sounds fantastic!


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I just realized that we've been neglecting one of the most iconic sandwiches, and something America does very right: hamburgers. I went to Five Guys today and got a double bacon cheeseburger, with ketchup, mustard, pickles and fried onions. I was so hungry and it was so delicious, I don't think it took me three minutes to eat that big burger. Man that place is good.



I'm not neglecting a thing, I've been scared to tell yall I eat burgers all the time. I've gone back to Wendy's (hold on, let me finish) again after some time off. What I do is I eat the hell outta something till I get tired of it and then I stop completely. ANYWAY, they have NEW grills which cook a pattie in 90 seconds and they taste great. Nice and very juicy, HOWEVER, make SURE you tell them fresh meat and watch them *******s get it out of the fridge and put it on the grill or like everywhere else (not five guys), you'll get stuff that's cooked and has been sitting there at least a few minutes and trust me, there IS a difference.

Went there the other day, asked for fresh and did NOT get it and as soon as I opened the wrapper I could see it was not so I got a new one. They said it had only been cooked a few minutes earlier but even if it were true, it makes a difference.

Also, Burger King if they do it right is great but always ask to get it OFF THE BROILER!

Five guys is great but i stopped going there for awhile because their damn floor was so slippery, I got tired of shuffling my feet when walking there and I'm a fat dude AND when fat people fall, $hit happens! 

Another good place is Steak 'n shake. Juicy stuff.

As for what america does very right, would you believe me if I tell you that I get better burgers at a burger king OUTSIDE the US? No, I'm not kidding and here's why. If you ask them to cook it a certain way, they WILL. Here, EVERY place I've been to, simply dismisses me with, sorry but we can't do that which ticks me off 'cause I KNOW they can.

Best Double whopper I had was in Spain. I had this chick there that knew what i wanted and cooked them to perfection. I miss her 

...and yes, I love a good burger. In any case, the places where I go for burgers KNOW me and know what I want so I'm good now but dammit it took a long time to train them.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Burgers are one of the many things I look forward to when we visit America. The rubbish that they serve here in the UK is not worthy of the name.
> 
> During the summer when it's BBQ time, I try to make my own ultimate Hamburger - I'm still working on it.



Used to be you could get a great burger at any burger king if you asked for a fresh one and to make it juicy (basically snatch it out of the broiler a little early). Now, it HAS been a long time since I got a burger in europe though so maybe things have changed but if you can find a bk, ask them and for gods sake, get something like the double or triple whopper 

As for making my own, I never could make a decent burger


----------



## ussmcdonald

My kids and I enjoy peanut butter and jelly, but we smash cheetos in the sandwich. It,s like a all in 1 meal.........................


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Curse it all,you're making me hungry again. (Probably 6 hours until I have breakfast.)On that note,I'd better get back to sleep.(It's currently 2 AM.)


----------



## SCROOGE McDUCK

My favorite sandwich has to be peanut butter and bananas on white bread.

Second would be pepperonis, pizza sauce and cheese on white bread.


----------



## Meganoggin

Easter Monday here in the UK, having a BBQ for Mrs Noggins' birthday - Chicken marinated in lemon, garlic and coriander, locally made sausages and a nice thick steak, home made potato salad and a cruncy green salad.

Really looking forward to it....


----------



## nbp

I love potato salad. I once ate a pound of it in a sitting. Is that weird?


----------



## guiri

Noggin! I'm gonna kill you for writing about all that food and NO nbp, nothing wrong with eating a pound of tater salad. I wish I had some right now. I love that stuff!


----------



## guiri

Curse both of you!

I just came home from the store carrying three kinds of tater salad.

One I didn't like, I was ok and the third one pretty good...

I'll pm both of you with my paypal info so you can reimburse me for the salad...

:devil:


----------



## dudemar

Salami sandwich with mayo on the bread and some American cheese. Mustard optional. Eat with Doritos and a Coke on a lazy Sunday afternoon picnic. BAM.

On the bread side of things, my cousin showed me peanut butter toast with sugar sprinkled on it. I still can't get enough of it to this day.


----------



## guiri

dudemar said:


> On the bread side of things, my cousin showed me peanut butter toast with sugar sprinkled on it.


 
So, I'm a little confused by this sentence. Does the bread have peanuts built in or what?


----------



## My Hubbys Hobby

Favorite is a Philly Cheese steak, the real ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## dudemar

lol no it's just toast with peanut butter on it. Sprinkle some regular sugar on it and it's pretty tasty!


----------



## guiri

Kinda figured but had to make sure and the way you phrased it, it sounded like some kind of nut bread


----------



## Meganoggin

Cold BBQ chicken and bulgar wheat with mushroom - actually very nice!


----------



## guiri

Did you mean bulgar as in simple or something else. Being born in Bulgaria, it peaked my interest


----------



## Meganoggin

It seems like there are many spelling variations....

Look here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulgur

Pete.


----------



## guiri

Cool. Never heard of it before


----------



## Meganoggin

Today we have the last of the BBQ chicken with mayo on a white crusty roll - nice.


----------



## guiri

Don't wanna hear it...you COULD have invited all of us... :sigh:


----------



## dudemar

I love Banh Mi, AKA the "Vietnamese Hoagie" as I like to call it.  The bread is made of rice and you can put in BBQ pork, liver or chicken. Put in julienne pieces of carrot, cilantro, green chili peppers and mayo. Pour some Sriracha on there (spicy chili sauce) served with a Thai Ice Tea and BAM! I'm in heaven.

I always buy two of those bad boys at a time. I seriously need to learn how to make it myself, I'm sure it's not too hard.

Don't get me started on Pho (Vietnamese rice noodle soup), but that's a different ballgame.


----------



## guiri

Damn, that hoagie sounds good


----------



## Meganoggin

Sriahcha Super Hot is one of my favourite ingredients, only available at one or two Asian supermarkets in whole country, I have to drive a 120 mile round trip to get some, luckily one of my friends lives 9 miles from the best one!

But it must be Super Hot - not the normal Sriachca.


----------



## guiri

Not that I eat very hot but what IS Sriahcha?


----------



## coctailer

Tuna salad and potatoe chip with mayo and havarti.


----------



## dudemar

guiri said:


> Not that I eat very hot but what IS Sriahcha?


 
Sriracha is a spicy chili sauce/condiment you can put on sandwiches, pizzas, hamburgers, hot dogs, anything you might want to spice up. There's a rooster on the bottle and it has a green cap, if you google it you can see a picture. Good stuff!!


----------



## guiri

Thank you sir 

Now where's everyone?


----------



## nbp

I was just thinking today that I needed to get this thread rolling again. Where have you been George? :nana:

I ate a hotdog on a bun with a mess of mustard today, does that count as a sandwich????


----------



## guiri

NO! It DOESN'T! 

Here's the thing. I'm so used to waiting for a notification of a reply in all forums that if I don't get it, I think there's no reply and forget about it 

I'm hungry but not sure what to eat. I ain't got all that much in the house or rather, I DO have some stuff but dont' feel like making anything.

Have you ever had sardines in tomato sauce and fresh boiled (HOT) eggs?

Stuff's great if you like the fish. Good bread of course, good butter, fresh boiled, sliced eggs and then the sardines on top. Yummie and with all that said, I might have to make me some.

Dammit, I bought an egg boiler and now I can't find it 

I buy all this stuff but can never use it 'cause I can't find it


----------



## dudemar

nbp said:


> I was just thinking today that I needed to get this thread rolling again. Where have you been George? :nana:
> 
> I ate a hotdog on a bun with a mess of mustard today, does that count as a sandwich????


 
While not a sandwich, let's make an exception!

I used to eat spicy Louisiana style sausages at my friends house. We threw 'em on the grill til they were ready to pop, put it on a slice of wheat bread with lots of mustard. Take a bit and you'll end up eating five of them.

I may have to run to the store and fire up the grill right now!!!!!!! 



guiri said:


> Have you ever had sardines in tomato sauce and fresh boiled (HOT) eggs?
> 
> Stuff's great if you like the fish. Good bread of course, good butter, fresh boiled, sliced eggs and then the sardines on top. Yummie and with all that said, I might have to make me some.)



While I admit I was a bit taken aback about putting sardines in a sandwich, I am very open to new foods. I might try it!!


----------



## nbp

I also ate two burgers, are those sandwiches? :naughty:

It was a nice warm springy day, and I am the only one home this week, and I felt like grilling! So burgers, dogs, and chicken it was! I used an interesting asian salad dressing as a marinade for the chicken, and it was pretty good. They were these super huge skin-on bone-in chicken breasts from the upscale grocery store (they have really good meat) and they turned out really nicely. Very juicy, and the skin got kinda blackened, which was good in it's own Cajun kinda way. I was pretty proud of myself. Not all 23 yr old guys live on ramen and frozen pizza.


----------



## guiri

nbp, for a 23 year old, I'm very proud of you and yes, everything counts as a sandwich if you're hungry 

Dudemar, I'm thrilled that you're so open to trying things, it's the only way to learn and the worse thing that could happen is you, you don't like it. No big deal 

One thing though, make sure you get the eggs while they're still hot so they can melt the butter a bit. How good it'll taste depends also on your bread of course.

Report back when you've tried 

If you like it, let me know and I have another sammich recipe with hot eggs and of course, if the bread is fresh baked, it's always better.


----------



## guiri

Note. It's kinda hard to find good sardines here in the US I think but should not be a problem in Europe. Also, you'll probably need to put some salt on top of that and also, some of the sauce will make it a lot juicier.


----------



## Meganoggin

Cold steak leftovers and English mustard (sorry Guiri) on fresh baked white bread.

p.s. I hate sardines!


----------



## guiri

Yeah, yeah, yeah, and I hate mustard...now suck it up! :devil:


----------



## nbp

Sardines are ok, but if I am going to eat an oil saturated sea creature from a can, I much prefer smoked oysters. Toss one of the colossals on a crispy water cracker and you're good to go.


----------



## guiri

That may be true but we're still talking a whole different recipe here and besides, they're not oily in tomato sauce. Yum!


----------



## nbp

> guiri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had sardines in tomato sauce and fresh boiled (HOT) eggs?
> 
> Stuff's great if you like the fish. Good bread of course, good butter, fresh boiled, sliced eggs and then the sardines on top. Yummie and with all that said, I might have to make me some.
> 
> 
> 
> But how did you ever come up with that?!! I would NEVER have thought of making a sandwich of eggs and tomatoey sardines. Ever. And I've concocted some strange things. It really doesn't sound that appealing, man. I mean, I could try it, but it's definitely weird.
Click to expand...


----------



## guiri

Hell if I remember but I did while living in Sweden and it must have been at least around 1986 or so


----------



## Federal LG

Here in Brazil we have a traditional and relatively famous sandwich called "Americano de filé". 
It´s a curiousity: every sandwich that has a fried hard egg inside is called "Americano" (american). So we have "Americano de presunto" (fried egg with ham), "Americano de filé" (fried egg with tenderloin)...

Here goes the recipe. It´s one of my favorites:

1 big round white bread (I like a big hamburger bread, with sesame on it)
Fried stripes of tenderloin
1 fried egg (not soft)
Tomato slices
Chopped and fried onion
Mozzarella cheese
Chopped lettuce

HOW TO: 
Fry an egg (in frying pan) until it´s hard, with a pinch of salt. Reserve.
Cut stripes of tenderloin with 1 inch each. Fry in olive oil in a frying pan. Reserve.
Fry the chopped onion in olive oil too. Add some shoyu (japanese sauce) at the end, but just a little bit because it´s too salty. Put the tenderloin fried stripes together with the fried onion (in frying pan), mix, and cover with a lot of thin slices of mozzarella cheese. Cover to generate heat and melt the cheese, on a very low fire. 
Cut bread, add a thin layer of Mayo, put the fried egg, cover with 2 slices of tomato, put the fried tenderloin/onion covered with melted cheese over the tomato slices, and finally add some chopped lettuce over all. A pinch of salt and pepper on lettuce, cover with the other slice of bread (with sesame on it) and it´s ready!!

On each bite, add a some Heinz catchup! It´s awesome! 

Specially with a ice cold Coca Cola! It´s the famous (over here, of course....) "Americano de Filé".


----------



## guiri

Holy crap that sounds good! 

In europe they've got something called Kebab which I'm not sure is correct but that's what they call it. Flat bread (round) cut in half so it's semi round and then sliced open. They have this meat that rotates vertically on a stick and they slice pieces off it and then put it in the bread with sauces and stuff in it. However, this Spanish guy used pork from the neck which is much juicier. Note, I think the pork is better in Europe and the beef better in the US. Anyway, he did this with some kind of yoghurt and garlic sauce and this thing was incredible.

If I ever went back I'd try to find his a$$. It was amazing.


----------



## nbp

Fed LG, that sounds pretty interesting, I'd definitely try that one. Plenty of cheese and meat, how can it be bad? 

Guiri, that sounds just like a gyro.


----------



## guiri

That's right, that's what they call it but usually they don't do pork which is much juicier. Mmmmm


----------



## nbp

Gyros are seasoned lamb on that spinning spit, sliced onto a pita with onions and cucumber sauce and whatever other veggies go in there. I haven't had one in a bit but man that sounds good right now.


----------



## guiri

Yeah but I think that meat is prolly pretty dry. Looks dry anyway as I don't see much juices coming out of it. This guy's stuff was dripping all over the place. Ohmygod! It was amazing.

Also, I don't think it's lamb either. More like sheep 'cause lamb (in order to taste good) usually has to be very small. I know here in the US they sell lamb chops but unless they are super tiny, it's more sheep than lamb and it doesn't taste as good. 
Speaking of which, I want some roasted suckling pig right now (small pig).

Have you ever heard of pig pickin' ?

They do a lot of that down here in the south. Put half a pig on a big cooker and cook it for a long time and then you come and just pull this stuff off with your hands if you'd like. Great stuff and looks great.

Dammit! I went to find you a picture and now my damn mouth is watering 

http://www.threecreeksarabians.com/images/The Pig.jpg


----------



## Federal LG

NBP, I´ll post some pics of my last one. But this time I chopped the fried egg (it´s under the melted cheese) and didn´t add lettuce (I didn´t have lettuce). 

Oh, and I used a "baguette" bread.

Man... it was awesome!

[img=http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/2858/canoadefil0051536x1152.th.jpg]

[img=http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6946/canoadefil0041536x1152.th.jpg]

Click on images for a disturbing zoom!


----------



## guiri

Holy crap that looks good. I want one


----------



## NonSenCe

realised something.. past month, i have basically only came in to cpf only to see this thread.

read thru it and then went to make something to eat. hahah.

summer is closing again.. sun stays up longer, hours of darkness shorten. i dont need flashlights that much anymore. (and i have pretty much all the types i need by now, flashaholism is under control.)


----------



## Federal LG

I gotta say... Every time I read this thread I stop to eat something. Right now I had a bread/butter/ham/mustard sandwich!

I need help... My friend is in Detroit right now and I intend ask him to bring me a good american made pepperoni. Here in Brazil we don´t have a real good pepperoni. We do have salamis, but not pepperonis. It´s not too traditional over here.

Well, can you american guys indicate me some excellent pepperoni brand? My friend is in Detroit, so it has to be a brand that he could find in a local market and something that could resist the trip back (not refrigerated). Here we have fresh salamis (needs refrigeration) and dry salamis. It has to be a "dry pepperoni".

Anyone? (sorry for the off topic)


----------



## guiri

It's NOT off topic. It's definitely sandwich related, just like my half pig I wrote about, half a pig is definitely considered a sandwich is so is typical sandwich stuffin'


----------



## guiri

Dangerous little thread, isn't it?

:devil:


----------



## Federal LG

guiri said:


> Holy crap that looks good. I want one



LOL!!


----------



## guiri

:naughty: What the hell am I supposed to say? I'm a fat dude...


----------



## Federal LG

Of course... that sandwich is awesome! I was just laughing because of the "holy crap!" Hahahahaha

Well... are there more recipes/ideas to taste?


----------



## guiri

Yep, that was my spontaneous reaction.

Well, do you like Roe (caviar)? If so, do the same as the sardines but instead of sardines, put roe all over and in between the eggs. Again, do it while they're hot.

Yummy which I'm sure depends on the roe and if you like roe.

Mind you, I used to do this with some Danish bread called Birka I think which is a little sweet also and I'd get it straight from the bakery in the middle of the night and they were
super fresh since I'd be home maybe an hour later. Boiled some eggs, peeled them, slice'em and put the butter on, the eggs while hot and the roe. Good stuff.

You can do the same with the eggs while hot and some chopped red pepper (fresh).

Another one with eggs. Bread, butter, hot sliced eggs and cottage cheese but do get the 4% milkfat and not that light $hit! Stay away from food lion brand cottage cheese.


----------



## Meganoggin

Roe is eggs too - right?


----------



## guiri

NOggin, if you wanna take the little bitty roe EGGS, boil them and slice'em one by one, go ahead and you WILL be my hero


----------



## Meganoggin

I thought I already was your hero?

Been exhibiting at a gardening show - mostly eating crap from trailers. Bizarre -looking forward to Monday and mrs Noggins packed lunches.


----------



## guiri

Well yes but, if you cut a couple of thousand of these little *******s to put on a sandwich, it will definitely CONFIRM that.

So, miss the lil' lady dontcha? Well, at least her cookin'


----------



## Expired

PBB: Peanut butter and a sliced banana.
The Blue Cottage: Cottage cheese and blueberries. (Tastes like french toast for some reason)
Chopped Beef: A mound of chopped beef with a few rings of sliced onion on top, and a couple of pickles.

I'll post more later.


----------



## guiri

I'm not familiar with chopped beef. Is that something in a can or do you cook it or what?


----------



## Expired

It's brisket that has been marinated for a while, cooked, chopped up, and finally bbq sauce is added.
It's easy to eat with little chewing required, softens up the bread with all the juices, and basically melts in your mouth.

If you ever come to Texas.. Eat nothing but BBQ and Tex-Mex, or you'll be wishing you had when you get home.


----------



## Meganoggin

I loved Texas on our trip last year BBQ and great steaks everywhere. Nice coleslaw and salads too.


----------



## Robinda

You just cannot beat a classic breakfast butty Bacon, fried egg, sausage and tomato on a soft white roll awesome!! Ultimate hangover cure.


----------



## guiri

Robinda, sounds great. I love a sammich with LOTS of stuff on it. As fort Texas, I keep seeing these grill shows and it pissed me off that I can't be there.

Who's up for a texas road trip?


----------



## nbp

Don't you have decent BBQ in NC guiri? Maybe the SC folks can help you out. :nana:


----------



## Meganoggin

Tuna and mayo on granary bread - simple and very nice.


----------



## nbp

Found leftovers of this sandwich in the fridge from family member. Ate sandwich. Experienced high levels of happiness while eating sandwich. Three pieces of buttery toasted bread. Broiled shrimp. Bacon. Tomato. Lettuce. Lots of sauce. What the heck is in that secret sauce?!


----------



## guiri

Although I personally prolly wouldn't eat a left over sammich for several reasons, the ingredients look great. Am I the only one NOT getting a picture of it?
Kinda missin' the point without a pic I would say..


----------



## nbp

Here, I'm sure that this person won't mind you looking at the pic of it on their flickr page. You can find anything on the interwebs.


----------



## guiri

and there was all this food on his profile, yum, yum


----------



## Meganoggin

Me and Mrs Noggin have just had a kitchen jousting session and in the oven are a two beautiful quiches and a provoncale style sausage casserole. 

Yum.


----------



## nbp

What time shall we arrive for supper??


----------



## nbp

If you are a fan of Frank's Red Hot like I am, you are probably familiar with the commercial where Ethel meets the Queen and delights her with her cucumber sandwiches. I have no idea how to make a cucumber sandwich, but I was inspired by that commercial to create one. SO, here I present to you MY interpretation of a cuc sandwich. 

Small toasts, baked with olive oil; a dollop of a yogurt/cottage cheese based dip (Frank's in there of course); and a slice of cuc. It's actually not that bad! Very nice texturally, decent flavor, light and fresh, and looks pretty. A nice little appetizer. I'm pretty impressed with myself, haha. I channeled my inner food artist. :hahaha:


----------



## DM51

For a moment, I thought that ^^ was cucumber with horseradish sauce - yum!

BTW, I heard they just banned Marmite in Denmark. Are they crazy?


----------



## Meganoggin

I always thought that Marmite was really good for you? Crazy Danes!


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> What time shall we arrive for supper??


 
Damn! I missed it.

Sorry for being late boys and (do we even have any here..?) girls..I've been a little sickly.

So, not sure about that cuke sammich with the pink stuff but hey, it's like bad sex, I'll try anything once.

Also, a buddy of mine is going to England in a month or so so I'll have him bring me back some Lidl's Chutney and yes Mr BROWN, I may require your assistance in finding it where HE is.


----------



## guiri

Ok boys, I am now officially a diabetic so bring on the diabetic sammiches and other diabetic recipes that are ok for me to eat.

I was admitted to the hospital on monday evening with over 1000 blood sugar which apparently is not a good thing. The guy said it was the highest he'd seen and I said, yeah, I'm special at which point he giggled. I said, I've always been special and then he giggled some more. "I'm tired of being special" I said at which point he had a really hard time containing his laughter.

Anyway, that's the short version but those of you who are diabetics, know what the rest of the story will be or at least till I lose weight and get down to 200 or so pounds which is when I HOPE to lose this crap and be able to eat like a normal human being. So, bring the recipes on brethren...



George


----------



## nbp

Celery? That's pretty good for you.


----------



## guiri

I said food, not grass! You want to make me kill myself? Besides, I don't even like celery.

Seriously, what I meant was either complete meals or sandwiches.

Oh, and if you guys post recipes, keep it simple please. I suck at reading comprehension. 

I'm supposed to eat all the food groups at every meal if possible, especially carbs and proteins, but I'm allowed more proteins than carbs and I can eat quite a bit of veggies in a serving. 
Ideally I'd like to hear from the diabetics in the group if any (for your sake, I hope not, this sucks).

Thanks

George


----------



## nbp

It seems only Guiri, Noggin and I eat sandwiches anymore, no one else? :shrug:

I made chili dogs for lunch, they were pretty good. Took brat buns, carved out the middle, dropped in Ballpark Angus Beef Franks, covered it in Amy's organic spicy canned chili, a big piece of Colby jack cheese, and yellow mustard. It turned out well.


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp said:


> It seems only Guiri, Noggin and I eat sandwiches anymore, no one else? :shrug:
> 
> I made chili dogs for lunch, they were pretty good. Took brat buns, carved out the middle, dropped in Ballpark Angus Beef Franks, covered it in Amy's organic spicy canned chili, a big piece of Colby jack cheese, and yellow mustard. It turned out well.



Oh well. Perhaps we are just a bit more food obsessed than most. 

BTW your Chiili Dogs sound really nice! Pity I can't get most of the ingredients.


----------



## guiri

Yep, it's a shame nbp 

Noggin, why not try to substitute for other stuff and see how it tastes. Sometimes it's not necessarily THE exact brand or ingredient (like March and Lidl's Chutney) but concept. Give it a shot


----------



## guardpost3

Getting ready for the first camping trip of the season, I had to re-season my cast iron pie iron. Of course I had to test it when I was done...

Simple ham and cheese with a bit of mayo, well buttered.


----------



## RBR

guiri said:


> Yep, it's a shame nbp
> 
> Noggin, why not try to substitute for other stuff and see how it tastes. Sometimes it's not necessarily THE exact brand or ingredient (like March and Lidl's Chutney) but concept. Give it a shot



You´re lucky that you not went blind !!

No real recipe but a few hints. 

If you keep on eating sandwiches take slow burning bread (whole-weat), take nature meat like Roastbeef or Turkey instead of processed meat like any kind of sausage for better fat and sugar control.
Stay away from everything fast burning like white bread, sugared sauces and dressings like ketchup or French dressing, processed meat, sugared beverages and also beer and in general from any kind of processed (fast) food like Pizza, burgers, fries, ribs... also salads with dressing from fast food shacks or restaurants. 

But most important : MOVE

Cheers

RBR


----------



## Meganoggin

@ guardpost, that looks really tasty, as does that Damascus kitchen knife. Tell me more about it, Santoku?


----------



## guardpost3

Thanks! The pie iron makes a great sandwich. 

The knife in the picture is a Calphalon Katana, and yes it is a 5" santoku. I got a set of these on clearance a while ago (impulse buy,thought they looked cool) and I was a bit skeptical of them because Calphalon is not a knife company, but they are fantastic knives. Very close to the quality I find in my high-end knives.


----------



## Meganoggin

Thanks for the detail. I have some Global knives, but I still keep lusting after a nice Damascus knife. 

Cheers - Pete.


----------



## guiri

guardpost3 said:


> Getting ready for the first camping trip of the season, I had to re-season my cast iron pie iron. Of course I had to test it when I was done...
> 
> Simple ham and cheese with a bit of mayo, well buttered.


 

Beautiful sammich and very tasty looking guardpost


----------



## guiri

RBR said:


> You´re lucky that you not went blind !!



Thanks and you are right. I could have been blind, in coma or dead. My pharmacist says that people can go into coma at 4-500 so he was freaked out.\

George


----------



## guiri

I didn't tell you boys that I design knives did I?


----------



## guardpost3

guiri said:


> I didn't tell you boys that I design knives did I?



Pics!


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> I didn't tell you boys that I design knives did I?



Tell me more. And how is the new regime going?


----------



## guiri

The new regime is coming along fine I think. At least I'm trying to eat correctly.

As for the knives. I started doing this around 93 just for fun and I had a knack for it. Could draw a knife in seconds (just the outline that is).
Even had an article published in Knives Illustrated I think it was about how to design knives. Not bad for a dude that had NO idea about knives
other than maybe talent or something.

Have drawn hundreds of knives and edged weapons.

A few months ago I decided to do something with it and found a knife making forum and asked if anyone was interested in doing my knives. One guy was interested and his first words were, you'll find me easy to work with. I should have known then...

Anyway, he was a pain to work with and pretty much ended our relationship simply because I didn't know the names of the different parts of the knife. Ie, not enough knowledge.

I did a whole series of knives based on the same design for him. Oh well. Any knife makers out there?

Surprised others didn't take me up on it on that forum. My conditions were great I thought. Since most custom makers make little or no money, I ONLY wanted my name on the knives and if pictured somewhere, my name credited. ONLY if they made good money on the knives did they need to pay me and only what they thought was fair. Ie, the knife went mainstream or something.

Even made my own logo to keep the knife clean.

Oh well


----------



## guiri

guardpost3 said:


> Pics!



Lemme find them and I'll post some. Can't communicate with my storage server right now..


----------



## DM51

Wow, George, sorry to hear you've been diagnosed as a diabetic... just as well they found out, or it could have turned very bad for you. You'll need to look after yourself!

Interesting to hear about your knife designs - when you find your photos, you should start a thread in the Custom Forge.


----------



## guiri

Thanks bro. Nothing bad that doesn't bring anything good. At least I'll lose some weight and the doc says that if I lose enough, I might get rid of this shi$. He said that I've prolly been diabetic for 7-9 years so I'm not sure how much this will change my life but we'll see.

Didn't know about the forge forum, sounds cool. I'll check it out, thanks


----------



## guiri

Alright, here are a few samples of my knives and yes, I have more and what I think are better. What I used to do when I drew a knife was find a design/outline I liked and then make changes from there.







A little bigger view


----------



## Meganoggin

Really nice shapes George. There is a custom blade site over here www.Britishblades.Com you may find a maker on there. 

Good luck!


----------



## guiri

I'll look at it, thanks


----------



## Meganoggin

BBQ today. Chicken breasts marinated in fresh chilli and lemon juice. Local tomato and black pepper sausages and a salad of rocket and baby spinach, together with some of Mrs Noggins potato salad. 

The best bit is that there's enough left over for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## guiri

Damn that sounds good but what is rocket?


----------



## Meganoggin

You probably know it as Arugula. 

Two nations divided by a common language (I keep forgetting)!


----------



## guiri

Yeah, no kidding. Total pain is what it is. I happen to speak Spanish too and it's much worse there between Spain and Mexico


----------



## mwb01

BAT. Bacon Avocado Tomato. Definitely one of my favorite sandwiches if the avocado is good and it's also pretty easy/quick to make.

I also love sandwiches as a way to get rid of leftovers. One I have often is turkey sausage sliced up and covered in tomato sauce between two buttered slices of toast.


----------



## guiri

I like the BAT

Love avocados and Bacon.

When I lived in Spain I used to make a sandwich that used avocados as a spread although I used the big, green avocados instead of the little black ones. They were juicier. They have them here in the US but they have much less flavor, not sure why.


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Yep, it's a shame nbp
> 
> Noggin, why not try to substitute for other stuff and see how it tastes. Sometimes it's not necessarily THE exact brand or ingredient (like March and Lidl's Chutney) but concept. Give it a shot



I was going to say the same thing. Those brands aren't necessary, but any decent quality ingredients will do the trick. It's the combination of those items that make it good. 



guardpost3 said:


> Getting ready for the first camping trip of the season, I had to re-season my cast iron pie iron. Of course I had to test it when I was done...
> 
> Simple ham and cheese with a bit of mayo, well buttered.



That looks awesome!!! I have some pie irons for making pudgie (sp?) pies as we've always called them, but they always had fruit filling, and I haven't had one in years. Using it to make a savory meaty sandwich is a great idea, it looks so gooey and cheesy and delicious. I have GOT to try that soon. 



guiri said:


> I didn't tell you boys that I design knives did I?



Nice pics George, I hope someone makes a proto of some of your drawings, they look good. 



BTW, here's something I made up for breakfast this morning, using up leftovers from a cookout yesterday. Toasted/buttered bun, fried egg, melted cheese, a grilled frank, and then I put a little ketchup across it too. Very tasty actually!


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Nice pics George, I hope someone makes a proto of some of your drawings, they look good.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, here's something I made up for breakfast this morning, using up leftovers from a cookout yesterday. Toasted/buttered bun, fried egg, melted cheese, a grilled frank, and then I put a little ketchup across it too. Very tasty actually!



Thanks, I want someone to make the actual knives though, not pics.

Damn that hot dog looks good!


----------



## Meganoggin

George, I don't want to nag, but have you started your walking regimen yet?

I only ask, because, it worked for me. Exercise is one third of the triangle. 

Good luck brother!


----------



## guiri

Not yet brother noggin. I'm in such $hitty shape that walking is a chore and it's hotter than hell here. Not much of an excuse though considering my house has AC and I have a bike (boy, I'll never live this one down) but I hate that stuff. However, something has gotta be done. I AM eating and drinking much better though so that part's pretty good. I've already lost 50 pounds which is killer and not even on purpose. The weight just fell off. Trez cool. If I can make it down to around 200, maybe I can get rid of this crap!

Thanks for worrying bro and it's ok to nag. You are doing it for a good cause


----------



## Meganoggin

Dutch Gouda cheese and sliced pickled onions on a white crusty roll today.

What's up - everyone else on a diet?


----------



## DM51

Gouda?? Eeew :sick2: No disrespect intended to our NL friends, but I'd just as soon eat a cake of soap. You're slipping, Mr. Noggin...


----------



## Meganoggin

I have to admit it was a little lacking in both taste and texture (somewhere must have it on special as the fridge is full of the damn stuff), but a few of the old home made pickled onions soon sorted that out.


----------



## nbp

Mmmmmm, I like gouda. It goes well with bacon as it has that kinda smokey flavor. You Brits don't know about cheese. :nana: Come to Wisconsin, it's America's Dairyland. (I know California has more cows, more milk, blah blah blah. We're still the state that knows cheese. :scowl: ) You can find whole stores devoted to cheese here. I love cheese.  

Here's a little cheese shop near my house, Bieri's Cheese. They boast 150 varieties of cheese. My buddy's grandfather was a Bieri, and years ago he used to actually make the cheese and sell it in the shop. Well, he got old, and sold the place but let them keep the name as everyone knew it by that name. He has since passed away, but the shop is still there and still selling cheese, although they don't make any there anymore. They also make great deli sandwiches!! If you click on the sandwich menu you can see them. DM51, I think you may like the Firesale Special quite a bit.  My favorite is What Wayne Would Have.


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp - Bieri's sounds fantastic - the sandwich menu had me dribbling - I'm glad I live several thousand miles away, or I'd be in there every day.

I also like the sound of the habanero and jalapeno cheeses - I don't think they would survive being sent through the post though!


----------



## DM51

nbp said:


> You Brits don't know about cheese. :nana: Come to Wisconsin


Mrs. DM51 is French  so I get to hear all about cheese, LOL. 

Where's Wisconsin? Is it near Yellowknife, NWT? I went there once, on my way north. Only 1 bar in the entire town. :green:



nbp said:


> DM51, I think you may like the Firesale Special quite a bit


I have to admit, it sounds pretty good..._ [droooool]_


----------



## TyJo

guiri said:


> I'm in such $hitty shape that walking is a chore and it's hotter than hell here.


Exercise does a number of amazing things for the body, including increasing insulin sensitivity. There is no medicine out there that has the wide spread benefits that exercise has, and exercise has no side effects (besides temporary soreness and fatigue, but that's a good feeling). Some bland sandwiches I like to eat to lose a few pounds or stay in shape are...
1. Tuna on whole wheat (mayo if you must).
2. Turkey breast (BBQ seasoning) on whole wheat.
3. Chicken breast (BBQ seasoning) on whole wheat.
They are very tasty if you are hungry. Also be careful if you buy wheat bread, many "wheat breads" number 1 ingredient is refined flour. If you want true wheat bread look at the ingredients, usually the package says "100% whole wheat" or "100% whole grain".


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> nbp - Bieri's sounds fantastic - the sandwich menu had me dribbling - I'm glad I live several thousand miles away, or I'd be in there every day.
> 
> I also like the sound of the habanero and jalapeno cheeses - I don't think they would survive being sent through the post though!



Yes, they do a nice job with their sammies. And it's such a quaint little place.  The Bieris were Swiss, so I suppose they know something of cheese as well.  They do ship cheeses around, although I didn't see anything about overseas shipping on the website. If you were to order during a colder month like say November or December, I would think you would have a good chance of it arriving in decent shape. Assuming they would ship to UK. Otherwise, if they felt it would survive but didn't want to ship it, I could pick it up their and ship it to you, then they don't bear any responsibility if it doesn't work out. 





DM51 said:


> Mrs. DM51 is French  so I get to hear all about cheese, LOL.
> 
> Where's Wisconsin? Is it near Yellowknife, NWT? I went there once, on my way north. Only 1 bar in the entire town. :green:
> 
> 
> I have to admit, it sounds pretty good..._ [droooool]_



Uhhh, no. That's really far from me. I had to Google it just to find out where in Canada that is. Wisconsin is the state on the west side of Lake Michigan. You'll have to bust out your globe I guess. Here is the state's official tourism site if you want to find some things to do the next time you are in town. If there was only one bar in the town, you definitely weren't in WI. Beer is the other thing this state does well. I love good beer, but unfortunately we are consistently ranked top 10 for drunkest states. :shakehead 


The Mrs. is French hey? Do you like Brie cheese? I love it! Spread on crusty bread, mmmmmmmm. 

I once had this baked thing which was like phyllo dough I think, with a block of Brie and some sort of raspberry preserves inside. The flaky crust coupled with the cheese and fruit inside, was actually quite interesting. Different, but good. See if Mrs. 51 will make you one.....and then invite me over.


----------



## guiri

Man, ya'll've been busy (I think I made that word up or rather, writing it like that) while I was out trying to get my insulin on 

As for me, I like just about all cheeses although there is a Danish cheese that is so damn stinky, I never got close enough to try it :sick2:

nbp, I don't want to hear any nonsense about Wisconsin and cheese (me being European 'n all). Are those 150 varieties from Wisconsin or is most of it foreign? 

Thanks TyJo. They told me to exercise but never told me why. I'm supposed to go to diabetic class but haven't been yet. I guess they'll go into detail over there.

I've been buying some kind of whole wheat bread that I really like and I make sammiches with VERY little butter (yes, I know but it's very little) ham and cheese. Very tasty actually. Added some cukes last night and they got even better. I cut all the edges off and there's actually not all that much bread left after I've done that. This sucks by the way.

I got me a LITTLE bit of orange juice tonight and damn near OD'd :sigh:

nbp, I was wondering what DM was talking about when he said Yellowknife and NWT and I'm thinkin', NWT? Isn't that Australia and Yellowknife isn't in Australia but now I get it :sick2:

I love Brie but my problem is I can't leave it alone long enough for it to soften up. I'm a cheese swine. I could eat myself to death on cheese and if I could eat that stuff without dying and I had the money, I'd eat cheese all day long. Brie or camembert or however you spell it with grapes is great and in Sweden, they fry it with cloud berries. Good stuff. http://www.krig.eu/Mat/Matbilder/camembert_2.jpg Dunno what the green stuff is but it's prolly just extra bling or something.

If you're going to see DM, I wanna come


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Man, ya'll've been busy .........




Mmmmm, cheese. I made a good sandwich the other day of a couple kinds of cheese, some mayo and some hummus on Italian bread. It was quite nice!

Where are you originally from George, if you don't mind telling? You seem to have lived in so many places I can't keep it straight :thinking: You could write a book of all your adventures! How about "Eating My Way Around the World", by Guiri. Hehehe. 

Yes, soft spreadable cheeses are a delight. Some warm French bread and a slab of Brie is very very good. I never had a cloud berry, but I like the name! I'd eat it if it was available. 

I definitely think we should visit DM! FIELD TRIP! FIELD TRIP! We can play with all his flashlights, and have Mrs. DM cook for us, and I think he has some nice daughters who can show us all the cool places to see around town! :rock: What'ya say DM???  





You know we love ya Mr. 51. :kiss:

Ok, maybe I wouldn't actually kiss ya....maybe just a hug. :grouphug:

And some some good brew. :buddies:



On a totally unrelated but awesome note, tomorrow I am going to make my very first batch of homebrew! My first attempt will be an Irish red. I am so excited, and I can't stand the fact that I will have to wait 4 weeks to drink it!!


----------



## guiri

Good luck on the brew, homemade stuff is cool. I used to make wine for awhile and it turned out pretty good 

Of course, one day I kinda broke the big glass thingie with the wine in it and it poured out. Had to clean it up before I went to school...and...the room wasn't ventilated...well, you get the idea, hehehe

I actually had an idea about a tv show where I would travel around and find good recipes and of course, starting with my own.

I was born in Bulgaria, moved to Sweden when I was eight and lived there around 25 years. Moved to Spain for a few years and met my wife in a chat room while I was in Spain and moved here and since most people eventually ask, the answer is yes, all four and fluently 

As for going to see DM, I think we could all descend on him like locusts. I think his wife would appreciate that


----------



## NonSenCe

raiding dms crib.. hmm yes, but only if there is bread an butter to be had.

im hungry for a sandwitch. (11.30pm) and once again.. i logged into cpf to read this thread. 

im having basic butter on wholewheatrye and potato bread "loaf".. topped up with fresh spanish tomatoes, finnish cucumberslices, meat from grilled chicken leg and couple very thinly sliced pork ham slices..

the loaf is actually called Limppu.. and here is the generalisation what wikipedia says about it: 

Traditional Eastern Finnish rye bread is called "limppu". The closest translation to English would be loaf, but that does not actually describe the round, bulbous bread that is actually known as limppu, and could cause confusion as rectangular loaves are also available and are not called limppu. This bread is dark, sour in taste, dense, heavy and comparatively dryish. Its mouthfeel still remains soft enough to be bitten off easily, and leavening is easily discernible even by eye. This kind of bread was usually produced at steady intervals throughout the year, whereas Western Finnish tradition stressed rare baking sessions combined with long-term storage.
Limppu is common in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan due to the high level of Finnish immigrants. Limppu can be served in many pubs and diners across the peninsula

the bread is called Varilimppu, local bread company makes it, and its based on old farmer/country peoples bread recipes. ingredients are: Wheat flour, water, wholemeal rye flour, potato, rye malt, sugar, treacle, yeast and salt. 

the potato in it makes it less dry and little more sweetish and this particual one is not that dense in texture as the "official" limppu-breads are either.. its got enough flavor to fill my taste buds as is or with butter alone  (but like said before.. i dont need many toppings on my bread.. on best, my upper lip is enough, hahahh.)

anyways.. enough of useless info.. i go make another bread for myself. (one with butter and ham only)


----------



## Meganoggin

Just came back from a camping trip. Plan was to cook on an open fire, using my Dutch oven. However the weather really put a stop to that, biblical rain that lasted from Friday lunch time through to Sunday morning meant that trail mix and flavoured vodka was the main sustenance. I learnt that fire steels are really difficult to use in the proper wet and you should always have a plan B when camping. 

Oh well - we had a good time, I got to evaluate a lot of lights for camping and we have just had a really nice Panang style chicken curry, and the tent has dried out!


----------



## guiri

Nonsense, Limpa is a loaf of bread in Swedish 

If we went to DM's house, he'd have to stock up in advance or there would be hell to pay. I'm sure March could help him stock the fridge up. Yall could get some beers while I violate the fridge.

Noggin, so fire steels are hard in the wet? That's interesting as I recently bought one.


----------



## DM51

Here in Vladivostok, we don' need no stinkeen fridges LOL


----------



## nbp

I noticed the other day that your location changed DM....presumably to confuse our plans to find you!


----------



## NonSenCe

jag vet det. 

and.. i dont drink beer.. so i will likely be right beside you looking into the fridge and cupboards whats edible.


----------



## Meganoggin

DM51 stealth moderator, his fridge is impregnable!


----------



## guiri

Right on nonsense 

DM, you can run but you can't hide.


----------



## guiri

Yohooo...where IS everyone...?


----------



## NonSenCe

mid summer fest here.. only grilled foods this weekend.  no bread in sight.


----------



## guiri

That'll work too, what's the address? 

Have yall noticed that DM is curiously absent? I think he's lying low, hoping this road trip idea blows over...hehehe


----------



## NonSenCe

ah huh.. or they are stocking up the fridge just in case. hah.

today: home made naan-bread. and then i had some french baguette with liverwurst/liver pate. (i like the pate best with fresh real-full-rye bread we have here in finland.. but didnt have it so baguette it was)


----------



## guiri

Let's hope he is or I'm gonna hafta spank him with my Vara2000 or worse, the SR91 :devil:

Love pate.


----------



## DM51

I had a small duck once, only a few days old. I rescued it when its mother was killed by a fox. With an eye to the future, I called it Paté, but it didn't last very long - it was scragged by Mrs. DM51's dog.
​


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'm a bit of a fan of pâté myself. Although if left only with a baguette, I'd eat it with some local goats-milk Camembert. It's nice living in a gourmet food region. Wineries, boutique cheese makers..


----------



## Meganoggin

Well, it's time to go get some Pate for the weekend - thanks guys!


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> I had a small duck once, only a few days old. I rescued it when its mother was killed by a fox. With an eye to the future, I called it Paté, but it didn't last very long - it was scragged by Mrs. DM51's dog.



Heartwarming story bro


----------



## guiri

nbp, I forgot to tell you. If you have an Ikea store near you, check them out. Some of the stores have a food department and if they do, they have cloudberry jam that you can try.


----------



## Meganoggin

Just had a smoked ham and coleslaw on a white crusty roll - it was very good.


----------



## guiri

I just had some yoghurt (plain), cucumber, garlic and salt. Very tasty. ANyone interested I'll tell you what to do with it.

Of course, I'm a moron 'cause I didn't think of the fact that I have a dentist appointment in a couple of hours. All this garlic is gonna kill him. MInd you, he gets paid enough


----------



## Meganoggin

Sounds like tzatziki (spelling?) a Greek appetiser made of cucumber and yoghurt.


----------



## nbp

Sounds like gyro sauce. Mmmm, gyros....


Guiri, I think the closest Ikea is in Chicago IIRC. Maybe I'll get there when it comes time for me to buy some new furniture. If so, I'll definitely get the cloud sauce. Mmm, clouds.. so fluffy and delicate.


----------



## Meganoggin

Gyros are known as Doner Kebabs here in the UK, they are solely the preserve of drunks and students or drunken students. However, I have to admit I love them - if done properly, but most places here don't bother, assuming you will be drunk and not care. They give you a greasey undercooked lump of mystery meat in a soggy lump of pitta bread. 

I live within 100m of a kebab vendor, luckily he couldn't cook a good one if his life depended on it, so my diet continues.....


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Sounds like tzatziki (spelling?) a Greek appetiser made of cucumber and yoghurt.


 
Give the man a gold star. That's exactly what it is but I hate using that word 'cause I'm tired of the greeks thinking they invented everything when the best yoghurt and feta cheese comes from Bulgaria. Also, the bacteria that makes the yoghurt is named after Bulgaria but yes, same thing and pita sauce is pretty close to it too


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Sounds like gyro sauce. Mmmm, gyros....
> 
> 
> Guiri, I think the closest Ikea is in Chicago IIRC. Maybe I'll get there when it comes time for me to buy some new furniture. If so, I'll definitely get the cloud sauce. Mmm, clouds.. so fluffy and delicate.



nbp, when I get some money I can get you one and send it to you. I'm just broke as hell right now


----------



## guiri

Noggin, I was lucky when I lived in Sweden, I had a guy that made great kebabs less than 100 meters away I think.


----------



## Sularetal

*Unusual types of sandwiches*

My First Post! Have viewed this site for some time now but finally decided to join up today. 
I work with a guy who has a lot of experience getting by with very little income, and as such has some very interesting ideas on choices of food that he brings to work. Have any of you ever heard of a butter and sugar sandwich? He brings one to work at least once a week. Just curious if anyone knew of this or any other "cheap" meals that one could eat.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Unusual types of sandwiches*



Sularetal said:


> Have any of you ever heard of a butter and sugar sandwich?


:welcome: They were reasonable common when I was a kid growing up in the 50's.
Norm


----------



## guiri

First of all, welcome to the site and our little group HERE. We're honored that your FIRST post was in the most appropriate thread, this one :devil:

Second, tell us a little about yourself if you'd like.

Third, there are other ways to make cheapo sammiches.

In Bulgaria and Spain, they pour a little oil on bread and just put some salt or spices on. In Spain, they slice a tomato and rub it on the bread to get the juice on there. Pretty decent too.

I love just bread and butter if your butter (margarine) is good and with some salt on.

In Bulgaria we have a spice mix that has salt, paprika and something else in it that I love with just bread and butter. About as cheap as you can get. I'd be happy to send anyone a sample to try.

George


----------



## guiri

Hey March, a buddy of mine is in England and I wanted to know if there is a particular chutney he needs to bring me from Lidl's?


----------



## Sularetal

guiri said:


> First of all, welcome to the site and our little group HERE. We're honored that your FIRST post was in the most appropriate thread, this one :devil:
> 
> Second, tell us a little about yourself if you'd like.
> 
> Third, there are other ways to make cheapo sammiches.
> 
> In Bulgaria and Spain, they pour a little oil on bread and just put some salt or spices on. In Spain, they slice a tomato and rub it on the bread to get the juice on there. Pretty decent too.
> 
> I love just bread and butter if your butter (margarine) is good and with some salt on.
> 
> In Bulgaria we have a spice mix that has salt, paprika and something else in it that I love with just bread and butter. About as cheap as you can get. I'd be happy to send anyone a sample to try.
> 
> George


 
Thanks for the welcome. Not much to tell about me I got into flashlights a few years ago. I only have three: A Surefire G2, 6PX Pro, and a *horrible* light made by Cabelas.:shakehead

As for food, I usually use real butter in moderate amounts, but a recipe of that spice mix would certainly be welcome! :huh:


----------



## guiri

I'll need to find out that third spice and translate it since it's Bulgarian or I can send you a sample if you'd like. Mind you, depending on where you are in the world, we could get nailed for sending drugs or something, hehehe


----------



## TyJo

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/food/10-summer-sandwiches-2503394/#photoViewer=1
Saw that on yahoo.... I know it is pathetic compared to this thread but I figured I'd post it.


----------



## guiri

Looks good though Jo


----------



## RBR

*Re: Unusual types of sandwiches*



Sularetal said:


> My First Post! Have viewed this site for some time now but finally decided to join up today.
> I work with a guy who has a lot of experience getting by with very little income, and as such has some very interesting ideas on choices of food that he brings to work. Have any of you ever heard of a butter and sugar sandwich? He brings one to work at least once a week. Just curious if anyone knew of this or any other "cheap" meals that one could eat.



Hi,

i kow a fried version of this called "Armer Ritter" in Germany -> "Poor Knight".

Slices of white bread steeped into a mix of milk, eggs and sugar and get fried. 

English version is Poor Knight as far as i can see and in USA it could be known as French Toast.

Cheers

RBR


----------



## nbp

*Re: Unusual types of sandwiches*



Meganoggin said:


> Oh well. Perhaps we are just a bit more food obsessed than most.
> 
> BTW your Chiili Dogs sound really nice! Pity I can't get most of the ingredients.





Here you are Noggin, a visual representation of a pretty classic American chili dog, like you'd get at a baseball stadium for example. (I don't know what you guys eat at sporting events...fish and chips?  )

Bun, dog, chili, cheese (traditionally the liquidy "nacho" cheese you can scoop/pour when warm, but I had only sliced cheese; it works too), diced onions and a bit of yellow mustard. It is always a winner. I made these bad boys this afternoon. If you have a chance to put one together, I'd love to hear about it, and post a picture! Tell Mrs. Noggin you're having chili dogs for dinner tonight!


----------



## guiri

*Re: Unusual types of sandwiches*

I love French toast and I can also report that my blood sugar was down to 176 yesterday from a cool average of around 500 a couple of weeks ago


----------



## PapaLumen

*Re: Unusual types of sandwiches*



RBR said:


> Hi,
> 
> i kow a fried version of this called "Armer Ritter" in Germany -> "Poor Knight".
> 
> Slices of white bread steeped into a mix of milk, eggs and sugar and get fried.
> 
> English version is Poor Knight as far as i can see and in USA it could be known as French Toast.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



Known as french toast in UK too. Without the sugar of course :shakehead


----------



## guiri

*Re: Unusual types of sandwiches*

I LOVE IT!


----------



## RBR

*Re: Unusual types of sandwiches*



PapaLumen said:


> Known as french toast in UK too. Without the sugar of course :shakehead



You should see the folks in Anglia, northern Germany, they do even eat their kale with sugar and caramelized potatoes along with a nice smoked sausage and some Kassler.

:naughty:

Cheers

RBR


----------



## guiri

Swedes eat a lot of sugar too. I like kassler


----------



## guiri

Hey, where yall is? :scowl:


----------



## nbp

:wave:

Whatcha been eating lately George?


----------



## guiri

Good stuff apparently 'cause my sugar was down to 112 the other day 

I had dinner at a Mexican place tonight and ate something called Bistec Ranchero which is pretty much beef tips in some sauce. Very good stuff and the damn waitress was purdy too 

Here, found a pic for ya


----------



## Meganoggin

That looks really nice George. I love Mexican food, especially the rice and beans with salsa.


----------



## guiri

Yeah, it is good


----------



## guardpost3

I too love mexican food, but I had an ostrich burger last night with cheddar and bacon on it and it was awesome. It made me think of this thread. If I had not left my phone in my jeep I would have taken a picture of it.


----------



## guiri

Dammit! The walk to the jeep would have done you good! 

Was it at Fuddrucker's?


----------



## guardpost3

Haha

Nope no Fuddruckers around here, it was at Rupununi in downtown bar harbor, ME.


----------



## guiri

:devil: Hehehe, couldn't help myself.

I'll have to try one of those big chickin' burgers one day. Been curious about them anyway although kinda feel sorry for the birds. Mind you, cows are kinda cute too..


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> You Brits don't know about cheese. :nana:


The Brits were making gorgeous cheeses long before America was even invented.








.


----------



## guiri

Fight, fight, fight, fight..


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Yep, it's a shame nbp
> 
> Noggin, why not try to substitute for other stuff and see how it tastes. Sometimes it's not necessarily THE exact brand or ingredient (like March and Lidl's Chutney) but concept. Give it a shot


It is *absolutely* *essential* to get the correct brand ... I am now 73 years old and have been sampling Mango Chutneys for at least a quarter of a century (though probably a lot longer) ... Any time we see a different one , we buy it ... After mega-years of trials and errors , the Lidls one is the best for my taste ... Some other brands are just plain yukk with no real taste ... Some of the home-made ones that were bought in the Bolton and Manchester area from Indian shops were equally good , but were only available wholesale ... If it is rubbish , it is not easy to get rid of chutney in a bucket 14 pounds in weight ... Luckily I was able to sample them first , but if you don't eat it within a month or two , it gets a more vinegar taste to it ... Hence the reason for my extended research into the jars of mango chutney ... My research still continues , just in case the present chutney vanishes from the shelves in Lidls (or is replaced by an imposter).

I just hope that Lidls don't change the formula or their supplier as they did with their ice cream ... They used to have the best vanilla ice cream in the world (my favourite) ... It was in a blue 2.5 litre container and had lots of speckles of vanilla in it ... Gorgeous taste ... A few years ago it was replaced by another one ... Not the same ... I have been searching for another to titilate my taste-buds in the same way that the old one did ... So far I have failed ... I have now resorted to buying the chocolate and toffee ones plus some mint-choc-chip ... I eat several litres of ice cream per week though without the Lidles old (blue-container) variety , the satisfaction is just not there ... Some of the Cornish Cream types are nearly there , but not quite.

The research is continuous ...................
.


----------



## guiri

I like a man that's dedicated. I'm the same way with stuff! If I find something I like, I don't let go...like a dog with a bone..


----------



## NonSenCe

oh the lidls vanilla icecream! iscream! i liked that too! i found it a bit on the late side (lidl was new here then and their varieties was.. well not that good as they are today.. they have learned to fill in the counters with stuff WE like to eat) but anyways.. a friend of mine offered that icecream couple times and i loved it. so i decided to buy one myself aswell eventually (i think it was on my 3rd visit to lidl actually.. hahah) and it was goooood. month passed (bought other icecreams in mean time) went back to get that vanilla.. but there wasnt any. and then went even later to look for it.. and bought the vanilla they had then. well.. like you said. not that good! actually my sample tasted too salty! since then.. i have not even looked at the icecreams at lidl. i hate to be so sorely dissapointed by something. 

still havent bought or searched the lidl mango chutney.. mainly because i dont know where i would put it. (not on my sammy, i dont like anything sweet like that on it.. no jam, no peanutbutter etc. like said before. bread. butter. somekind of meat. that´ll do. )


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> I still havent bought or searched the lidl mango chutney.. *mainly because i dont know where i would put it*. (not on my sammy, i dont like anything sweet like that on it.. no jam, no peanutbutter etc. like said before. bread. butter. somekind of meat. that´ll do. )


 Chips made with real fat (lard not oil) with dollops of mango chutney , in a sandwich made with brown bread ... The brown bread that has all sorts of husks and nuts in it.

Magic.

Though my Wife says that it is no use making anything tasty 'cos I smother everything with Lidls mango chutney ... She does make tasty things 'cos she likes them herself ... So I benefit there.

I don't put the mango chutney on my ice cream and other sweets , so don't believe anything she says to the contrary.

All this has made me feel a bit peckish , so gotta go.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

Great to hear from you again March, where you been?


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Great to hear from you again March, where you been?



Eating everything in sight apparently... :devil:


----------



## NonSenCe

a painful lesson to be learned.. 
-all is not edible.
-and even if were edible, it might not be digestible.
-and even if its edible and possible to digest.. it still might hurt or kill you. 

and.. chips.. the rare occasions when i do eat them.. i want them "raw" as in no dipping things.. plain old potatoe chips.
and like said the bread.. naah.. too sweet for me. bread +butter is enough. anykind of meat on top of that is enough. (occasionally i might add some other things too)


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> Great to hear from you again March, where you been?


Holiday in Egypt with the Wife ... Five star , all inclusive ... Very hot though , so large quantities of liquids were essential ... Then recovering (back in the UK) and getting back to normal (Lidls Mango Chutney etc).

Couldn't find a Lidls in Sharm el Sheikh and didn't see one in Cairo when I was there a few years ago ... Strange really , I thought Lidls were everywhere.

Been building walk in wardrobes in younger Daughters house plus other bits ... Been playing with my new Virginmedia "Tivo" box and my new 24" Sony TV ... Amazing ... So amazing that I didn't go on the computer as much as usual ... Also my Wife saw 3D TV for the first time and she just had to have one (Sony 46") and it came with a free Sony Blu-ray player and two free pairs of the active shutter glasses ... So also been watching that ... Avatar in 3D is amazing ... She bought two pairs of child-size glasses as well , so we have been having 3D film shows with the family (four at a time) ... Got rid of some of my less-than-gorgeous ice-creams to the viewing visitors , so I can now get other varieties in for a trial.

We also have a family of Hedgehogs at the bottom of the garden , so the dog-food is getting eaten quicker than normal ... I'm on guard with a catapult to keep the four Magpies from eating the hedgehog food , so I've been busy.

Also I don't have to go back to the hospital for my prostate problem ... All the pills seem to be working ... I just need to visit the Doctor once a year for tests ... I will fit it in with my Asthma visits , so no problem there.

So that's it ... We have a few more viewings of the 3D to organise (Avatar and Alice in Wonderland) and a couple of litres of ice-cream to get rid of and then it will be back to normal once more ... According to my Wife the only thing normal about me is that I'm not normal ... Strange really ... All my Wives said similar things about me !
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Eating everything in sight apparently... :devil:


Not everything ... Some ice-creams were given away to viewing visitors ... They weren't nice anyway ... The ice-creams , I mean.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

Good stuff March Brown you Globe trotter! Tell us about the Egyptian food!

Don't feed the Hedgehogs until after dusk, that way the Magpies won't get their food.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> Good stuff March Brown you Globe trotter! Tell us about the Egyptian food!
> 
> Don't feed the Hedgehogs until after dusk, that way the Magpies won't get their food.


Egyptian food was European ... There was an Italian Restaurant and several others that you had to book the day before ... Plus a Chinese restaurant that gave small but very artistically presented meals ... Went there first but had to go to another restaurant to fill up later ... Only tried the Chinese one the once !

If the Hedgehogs don't eat all the food at night then the Magpies come and squabble (very loudly) for it at four in the morning ... Mrs March.brown was not amused with the noise and I was severely reprimanded 'cos I didn't wake up too ... Last night I put the food under the bushes and there were no Magpie noises this morning.

Today the four young Magpies and two Collared Doves are sitting in the trees looking really miserable ... But at least they are quiet at the moment.

I just hope that Mrs Hedgehog doesn't have another family now , as my Wife won't let me keep them in the house to overwinter ... A few years ago Mrs Hedgehog deserted the second family at the end of September when the babies were tiny ... We took two survivers to a Hedgehog sanctuary but only one lived ... They have to be well over one pound in weight to survive hibernation ... This years babies are really growing and are now learning to be cautious ... A few weeks ago they were out during the day looking for food and didn't curl up when I poked pieces of dog-food at their noses ... Now they come out at dusk and dash off if I go near them ... I didn't realise how fast they could run ... Mrs Hedgehog just ambles slowly away ... I hope she's not pregnant 'cos she is very large.

Must go now as Pickles the Yorkie needs to go out for a walk ... Just realised how apt the dogs name is ... Pickles ! ... I should have asked Lidles to sponsor him.
.


----------



## DM51

march.brown said:


> Pickles the Yorkie... I should have asked Lidles to sponsor him


Don't let "Lidl Pickles" get too near the hedgehogs, lol.

Dog meets hedgehog *-->* lots of fleas on dog.


----------



## march.brown

DM51 said:


> Don't let "Lidl Pickles" get too near the hedgehogs, lol.
> 
> Dog meets hedgehog *-->* lots of fleas on dog.


 He doesn't go that close ... Though he seems to be interested in the way they waddle about ... It's probably because he has found a wild animal that is actually lighter than he is ... He is six pounds and three ounces (with his harness on) ... All the local cats are far bigger than him though they still run when he chases them in the garden ... They jump the wire netting fence then taunt him by coming back to within inches of the fence ... That really annoys him.

Pickles is treated with "Frontline" every five weeks or so , so he should be fleaproofed ... I buy the Frontline in bulk on the internet and measure out 0.67ml with a syringe and squirt him on the back of the neck every five weeks ... It works out at about 80p per dose this way and there is no use-by date ... To buy the small pipettes locally is mega-expensive ... It actually costs me more than 80p because I fleaproof my daughters dog too.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

March Brown - Mrs Noggin has just told me that frontline DOES have a use by date (she also wants to know what frontline you are using) - she works at a veterinary hospital.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> March Brown - Mrs Noggin has just told me that frontline DOES have a use by date (she also wants to know what frontline you are using) - she works at a veterinary hospital.


This is Frontline Spot on Dog ... I know that there is an expiry date on them ; in this case it is January 2013 ... I was informed that even though Frontline has an expiry date , this is a legal requirement and does not imply that the medication is of no use after the declared date ... I have sufficient left for another 25 applications for Pickles though some will be used on my Daughters dog too ... At a guess , I will be restocking sometime in mid-2013 , possibly earlier if a special offer comes up ... My last re-stocking gave me enough for 36 (0.67ml) applications ... That was bought as six 4.02ml pipettes from a Veterinary practice.

I have been using this supplier of Frontline for three years now and can certainly vouch for the eficacy of the product ... My Daughters dog had ticks a couple of weeks ago ... I removed one using 100% alcohol and tweezers ... A normal application of the Frontline seemed to dry up another and it just dropped off dead a couple of days later and was discovered on her carpet.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

Ah, so you are drawing smaller doses from large dog pipettes? Frontline is great stuff, well done. Wow quite OT!

Tonight I am having chorizo and bean chilli, made with chilli's I have grown (made it last night, always tastes better the next day).


----------



## NonSenCe

ot.. rofl.. sandwich eaters are famous for ot ramblings.. this can hardly be called an ot yet  hahahh. 

remember the origins of the reason why this thread "had to be done".. if i recall right, THAT first thread begun of someone forgetting to bring a backup flashlight with him. and evolved into something totally different..


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Not everything ... Some ice-creams were given away to viewing visitors ... They weren't nice anyway ... The ice-creams , I mean.
> .



The only good thing about visitors is that you can get rid of the food you don't want and not having to throw it away (all the children in the world starving, etc..)


----------



## guiri

March, learn to spay and nuter the hedgehogs and that'll take care of that. Hey, let's see some pics of the little prickly things. I love'em.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> remember the origins of the reason why this thread "had to be done".. if i recall right, THAT first thread begun of someone forgetting to bring a backup flashlight with him. and evolved into something totally different..



Yeah, we kinda tore that thread a new one. Something I'm still ashamed of 

March, I do the same thing you do but my dogs are bigger. I've lost three dogs in the last 8 months or so but still have three left. The biggest one was a Great Dane and a very fat Rottie so I had to do a whole dose on them, but, didn't have any money last year and didn't treat them so my house got flea infested. They're eating me alive!!!!

Pain to get rid of. I just had the house and yard cleaned and treated yesterday but there are still some of those blood suckers left


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> Ah, so you are drawing smaller doses from large dog pipettes? Frontline is great stuff, well done. Wow quite OT!


Yes , it works out much cheaper by drawing from the larger pipettes particularly as I seem to regularly squirt my Daughters dog too.

Found this quote whilst researching Frontline ... "I just called my vet and asked. Although there may or may not be an expiration date on the box or foil packet, the product will last for many years beyond any stated date."

Apparently Frontline has been tested at ten times the recommended dose with no adverse effects ... I use a one milli-litre graduated syringe (without the needle) and it is easy to measure the 0.67ml dose.

Great stuff this Frontline.

p.s. I am trying out a Mango Chutney Sauce made by Sharwoods ... It has no big bits in and is easy to squirt onto sandwiches etc ... I don't think that it is quite as good as the Lidls one , but it is much more convenient when you desperately need Mango Chutney on your evening Cheese Sandwich during a TV break ... I realise that I could pause the program , but then it would interfere with the other "viewer" ! ... You may have already gathered that "She" is not a Mango Chutney adict.
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Yeah, we kinda tore that thread a new one. Something I'm still ashamed of
> 
> March, I do the same thing you do but my dogs are bigger. I've lost three dogs in the last 8 months or so but still have three left. The biggest one was a Great Dane and a very fat Rottie so I had to do a whole dose on them, but, didn't have any money last year and didn't treat them so my house got flea infested. They're eating me alive!!!!
> 
> Pain to get rid of. I just had the house and yard cleaned and treated yesterday but there are still some of those blood suckers left


Have you considered squirting some Frontline on the back of your neck ?
.


----------



## DM51

march.brown said:


> Have you considered squirting some Frontline on the back of your neck ?


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Have you considered squirting some Frontline on the back of your neck ?
> .


 
I tried that but I kept licking it off...


----------



## brembo

Goin camping tonight. My camping buds are gonna have a treat due to this thread (and CPF, as I'm taking 3 XM-L lights too). I have a source for Amish butter, gonna snag some french bread from a local bakery and buy the thickest cut bacon I can lay hands on. I'll have plenty of smoke to shine my beautiful photons thru and hopefully some epic BLTs to gnaw on.


----------



## guiri

Enjoy and remember, do NOT put your bread in a plastic bag and you can even avoid paper bags. Just leave it out in the open or it'll get soft. For carrying purposes, use a paper bag but if not needed, make sure to leave it out in the air.


----------



## Meganoggin

I'm going camping tomorrow as well!

Friday night; BBQ, local sausages, fresh burgers with chilli, chicken marinated in chilli, pepper and lime juice, with potato salad and coleslaw and fresh bread. 

Saturday night; Thai green chicken curry, with fresh chilli, basmati rice and naan bread. 

All other meals will be taken at the pub, cooked on gas (breakfast), or eaten on our walks. 

I'll try to take some pictures (weather permitting), I pride myself on my camping quisine!


----------



## guiri

Holy crap that sounds good! Yeah, we want pics and take one of your ugly self, we could use a good laugh now that the economy is down the drain here in the US :devil:


----------



## Meganoggin

George, I promise to do my best, my companions are all pretty camera shy - as am I. I will get some food pics and some shots of an English pub for you, I promise!


----------



## guiri

I kinda am too. I really hate to have my pic taken and I used to be a photographer 

I've seen pubs mind you so I prefer pics of the food, BUT, maybe not everyone here has seen a brittish pub so post away


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> I'm going camping tomorrow as well!
> 
> Friday night; BBQ, local sausages, fresh burgers with chilli, chicken marinated in chilli, pepper and lime juice, with potato salad and coleslaw and fresh bread.
> 
> Saturday night; Thai green chicken curry, with fresh chilli, basmati rice and naan bread.
> 
> All other meals will be taken at the pub, cooked on gas (breakfast), or eaten on our walks.
> 
> I'll try to take some pictures (weather permitting), I pride myself on my camping quisine!


Don't forget to wear your favourite Frontline perfume or aftershave.
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Hey, let's see some pics of the little prickly things. I love'em.


Today , after the rain stopped , I went out with my faithful Hedgehog Hound (Lord Pickles) and for an hour or so he quartered the ground looking for the elusive hedgehogs ... At great personal inconvenience , he squeezed under several dozen evergreen Azaleas , several Camelias and Rhododendrons plus Pieris and other shrubs that after many years had formed a groundcover that is now impassable to humans ... A Yorkie is the right height to hunt hedgehogs in this terrain , where logs are laying against the bottom of the chain-link fence and in piles where human eyes cannot see them from the patio ... I bought a chainsaw last year , hence the number of logs laying hidden ... They still lay hidden where they fell.

My faithful Hedgehog Hound hunted and sniffed all over the wilderness and not once did he utter the words "Ouch , that's prickly" or bark (as he used to do) ... He hasn't been down the bottom of the garden for a few weeks now , for fear of disturbing the hedgehogs ... He was so excited that I'm sure that he was on "Red-Alert" during his search.

So I don't know where the Hedgehogs have gone ... The Mother is huge , so any tracking dog would have noticed her ... There were at least two yougsters too , and they also were not available to be photographed.

A very grubby and wet dog was finally taken back into the house ... I had to wash his eyes and face where he had probed into some less-than-clean areas of the garden ... Unfortunately for Pickles , my Wife decided to give him a bath in the sink ... He realises that if the sink is filling at the same time as she removes his collar , then it's time for a bath ... He hates a bath ... Anyway , he succumbed to this final indignity after taking his life in his hands on the hog-hunt ... Womans inhumanity to animal.

After a towelling and a blow-dry , he is now back to his "lap-dog" status.

Tonight we will go out again to see if the hogs return for the dog food ... Unfortunately , I don't know whether they have eaten any in the last couple of days ... To prevent the four Magpies and the Collared Doves disturbing my Wife and (apparently) all our neighbours , the food is no longer left in dishes ... It is thrown into the bushes.

So endeth the tale (so far).
.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Don't forget to wear your favourite Frontline perfume or aftershave.
> .



Yeah, goes on your neck...


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I bought a chainsaw last year , hence the number of logs laying hidden ... They still lay hidden where they fell.
> .



That is their natural position so don't feel sorry for them. Earth to earth and dust to dust, etc.

Continue the report...we may have to organize a search party. Do we have enough flashlights to go around? Everyone goes barefoot and the first one that "finds" the family, goes mother*****r!


----------



## march.brown

Well , after two more evening hunting expeditions with Pickles the Hog-Dog , the Hedgehogs are not available for photographic sessions.

Even the Magpies and Doves have gone , but that's probably because I don't leave the food in bowls now ... Since I throw the food amongst the thick undergrowth , it is not possible to tell whether/if it is eaten or by what ... I will keep searching for a few more days and if they have really vanished , I will stop the feeding.

The Blue-**** , Great-**** . Coal-**** , Chaffinches , Goldfinches , Blackbirds , the Wren , the Robin , the Thrush , Greenfinches , House sparrows (lots) , the Nuthatch and others will be pleased that they can roost and feed again without the Hog-hunting dog disturbing them.

Since I cut down a few trees (and pruned some) with the chainsaw , the big Tawny Owl has nowhere comfortable and solid to perch ... Haven't seen him for months now ... Come to think of it , the mouse that used to climb up to the peanut dispenser has also vanished ; though the squirrels still try unsuccessfully to get at the peanuts in the stainless mesh containers.

The big old dog fox has vanished too.

I think my garden is getting to be a barren empty wilderness (except for birds).

Life must go on without them all , though the green frog and the brown one still visit even though we don't have a pond.

It's such a worry !
.


----------



## guiri

So, what you're saying is that it's your fault? Or even worse, your wife's since she made you do it? :devil:


----------



## brembo

So, the camping trip was successful (was more a motorcycle trip, that required camping). I shall outline the menu:

Dinner, 9:30pm French bread, lightly toasted on campfire with avacado and heirloom tomatoes, SUPER thick brown sugar bacon, mayo and romaine lettuce(BLTs obviously). Colby-jack cheese side and a fresh Georgia peach (OMG good). Cheesecake for dessert.

Breakfast, 5:00am some frosted flakes, little more co-jack cheese with the remainder of the bread and an OMG good peach.

Lunch, 1:00pm chicken salad on 12 grain bread, OMG good peach and we found a produce stand that had watermelon slices. Mighty fine eating this trip/camping session.

Also, I kept the bread in a paper sack as advised and it certainly helped. Fresh baguette is hard to beat, day old baguette is still awfully good.

The hit of the night was the Xeno E03(T5 XM-L) with an AW 14500. That floody little thing was perfect for after dark bike work and preventing tripping while moving about. Shiningbeam s-mini with a Fenix slip on "lantern" did a great job lighting up the trailer while getting ready in the morning. Did so well in fact that it was just assumed that a sub 5" torch is supposed to work that way.


----------



## guiri

Dammit, my mouth's watering brembo. Sweet little trip there. Where were you guys? Ie, state and such?

George


----------



## march.brown

Well , still no Hedgehogs found ... They have deserted me.

However , today whilst I was out with the dog , my Wife decided to do some work in the back garden ... Whilst she was removing some bedding plants that were past their best , she found a monster Slow-worm which vanished (fairly slowly) into the foliage ... Apparently she screamed and a neighbour shouted to see if she was O.K ... Her gardening ceased forthwith ... I found the trowel where she dropped it.

Apparently she will no longer do any work in that area of the garden ... I have not mentioned to her that there could be other Slow-worms in other areas of the garden ... I will just wait and listen for the next scream.

So the Hogs have gone and we have a new interest in the garden ... I actually prefer snakes , frogs , toads and lizards to hedgehogs having kept quite a lot of reptiles and amphibians when I was much younger ... I probably get this interest from my Grandfather who worked in a private zoo when I was a youngster.

My Wife , on the other hand , does not share my interest in things that are cold-blooded and wriggly ... Can't understand her really.

I now have to collect earthworms and chop them into bits to feed the newcomer ... At least the worms are available free.
.


----------



## guiri

I'm with your wife on the wigglies. I like hedgehogs 

Maybe you shoulda fed them Lidl's


----------



## NonSenCe

had some rye bread, butter, russian salami, tomatoslices. +liter of cold milk to drink.


----------



## nbp

What the heck is a Slow-worm?


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> I'm with your wife on the wigglies. I like hedgehogs
> 
> Maybe you shoulda fed them Lidl's


 I don't think that Hedgehogs would like spicy food.

I don't base that on any known facts , but .... When Pickles the Yorkie was at a young , chew-everything age , he chewed the skirting-board in the lounge ... To deter him , I took a big jar of strong chilli-powder into the lounge ... I took off the top and then proceeded to put some chilli-powder onto the chewed area ... My Wife then said "What have you done to the dog ?" ... He was scooting at high speed round and round the lounge before diving out through the patio doors.

I went to put the lid back on the chilli-powder jar and discovered a big lick-mark inside the lid ... The dog never chewed the skirting-board again.

Based on this discovery , I don't think the hedgehogs (or other mammals) would like the Lidls Mango Chutney ... Anyway , I don't think they would scoot as quickly as "Pickles" did.

I rest my case ... 
.


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> What the heck is a Slow-worm?


The Slow-worm is a reptile (Anguis fragilis) and is found in Europe and Asia and is actually a legless lizard ... It eats slugs and worms ... It can grow up to 400mm to 500mm long and is known to live for up to 50 years in captivity or about 30 years in the wild ... It looks like a snake but has vestigial limbs ... It has eyelids which snakes don't have , so if you pick one up and it winks at you then you know it's a slow-worm ... It is a brownish colour and is very smooth to hold ... It is also a protected species in the UK ... If you try to grab it by the tail , it can shed the tail and make good its escape whilst the tail carries on wiggling in the grasp of the predator ... Cats kill quite a few slow-worms ('cos cats don't realise the slow-worm is a protected animal).

As a boy , I had several as pets and they easily become very tame ... When you first startle them , they roll over and play dead ... Hence the problem with cats !

They are better than Hedgehogs as you don't get fleas off them and they can't run as quickly ... Also , they don't eat as much as Hedgehogs.

Mrs March.Brown is not convinced that they are nice to hold ... There again , she doesn't like pet snakes or proper lizards ... She came with me into a local pet-shop to see the Tarantulas , but when the owner handed her a six foot long Reticulated Python she screamed and ran out of the shop ... I had a play with it and caught up with her in the cafe down the road ... She was not amused ...

"Che Chelida Manina" (or something like that) ... With the correct spelling it means "Woman is Fickle" ...

How True !
.


----------



## brembo

guiri said:


> Dammit, my mouth's watering brembo. Sweet little trip there. Where were you guys? Ie, state and such?
> 
> George


 
North Carolina, the trip involved trailering the bikes to Morganton/Lenoir to ride at Brown Mountain ORV. So Western to Central NC.


----------



## guiri

Which brings me to my next question. I'm a fat man AND I have a DRZ400s, so again, WHY THE HELL WAS I NOT INVITED?


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> "Che Chelida Manina" (or something like that) ... With the correct spelling it means "Woman is Fickle" ...
> 
> How True !
> .



Hehehehe


----------



## brembo

guiri said:


> Which brings me to my next question. I'm a fat man AND I have a DRZ400s, so again, WHY THE HELL WAS I NOT INVITED?


 
Uh, you are anytime ya wanna go. Warning tho a DRZ isn't going to be much fun where we go. If you ride a bike then you know what trials riding is and that's a main part of what we do. I'm uncomfortably close to 40, so my motocross days are behind me, so now it's lower speeds and way more technical riding. I ride a KTM 525, geared down a good bit with trials tires, riding bud rides a KTM 300 (2 stroke) with trials tires. We try and avoid road riding as it chews up our gum-ball tires, gravel even does them in. We look for slick rock and single track woods lines. The tighter and steeper the better.


----------



## guiri

Sweet! So, where do you actually live?


----------



## brembo

West of Asheville, then west of Canton in a little township called Cruso. I believe that it's also called "the sticks". I'd say about 30 mins from Asheville if one was not driving like their hair was on fire.


----------



## Meganoggin

This is my campfire thai curry with rice - the foil packets are the naan breads...


----------



## Meganoggin

This one is the chilli marinated chicken with coleslaw - I forgot to take a photo until I had half finished it


----------



## guiri

brembo said:


> West of Asheville, then west of Canton in a little township called Cruso. I believe that it's also called "the sticks". I'd say about 30 mins from Asheville if one was not driving like their hair was on fire.



Ahh, the pretty side of the state


----------



## guiri

Noggin, that rice is DEFINITELY up my alley


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Noggin, that rice is DEFINITELY up my alley


 
I should draw your attention to the large amount of chilli floating around that Dutch oven! If you ever find yourself over here, I will be honoured to cook for you.


----------



## guiri

Damn! Time to do that road trip to England...nam, nam, nam..and Noggin, thanks for the invite


----------



## nbp

George, now we can go to England under the guise of visiting Noggin, and then while we are crashed at his place eating chili lime chicken, we can track down DM and show up at his place! We're coming for you David! Have plenty of snacks and CR123s ready when we get there.


----------



## DM51

nbp said:


> we can track down DM ... We're coming for you David!


You'll never take me alive, copper :touche: :green: 

LOL


----------



## NonSenCe

we dont need your life man.. 
but, in the end, live or die.. as long as we get fed.  :wave:

---------------
today. i have mostly been eating raspberries. 

straight out of the bushes in the back yard. 

if i go again.. i might take a bowl with me so i might end up carrying few of them back inside.. and have some with vanilla icecream or something


----------



## brembo

NonSenCe said:


> we dont need your life man..
> but, in the end, live or die.. as long as we get fed.  :wave:
> 
> ---------------
> today. i have mostly been eating raspberries.
> 
> straight out of the bushes in the back yard.
> 
> if i go again.. i might take a bowl with me so i might end up carrying few of them back inside.. and have some with vanilla icecream or something


 
Something about grazing is so pacifying. I remember browsing the blueberry bushes and grapevines as a child. Sun-warmed blueberries are heaven on earth.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> George, now we can go to England under the guise of visiting Noggin, and then while we are crashed at his place eating chili lime chicken, we can track down DM and show up at his place! We're coming for you David! Have plenty of snacks and CR123s ready when we get there.



Yep! The plan is to surprise the hell outta DM. All hungry 'n stuff :devil:


----------



## guiri

brembo, dunno if you know but they have blueberry pickers that they use when they pick blueberries in the woods in Sweden. Very cool stuff. Lots of that going on up north. Prolly the same in Finland where NonSenCe is.

NonSenCe, have you ever tried hot berries with cold ice cream? Yum, yum. Dunno if I'd do it with fresh berries but like when you buy'em frozen with sugar. Yummy

Just in case someone's curious http://www.blåbär-shoppen.se/shop/blaabar-plockare-40c1.html


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah those pickers.. we use that solely. (ok if one wants to just sit in the woods and soak in the atmosphere and pick and choose them individually which ones you want to eat.. one is welcome to do so..) but that kind of pickers are convinient way to pick lot of blueberries and lingonberries/cowberries in short timeframe. 
its easily 4-10 times faster to pick them up with the "machine" than by hand.. berries just fly into the picker and then you gotta empty it to the bucket.  and those 
buckets get full in no time if you find a good spot 

only downside of the picker is that it does pick up some leaves and twigs and such trash also.. so you gotta clean them berries anyways afterwards.. remove trash and just chuck away the ones that are raw or otherwise no good. (the are systems that help on this task.. like attachment to vacuum cleaner that sucks the trash and too small ones and leave the good ones, or the old type sifter and fan set up.. dont have to manually pick each one out)

and then eat em.. freeze them.. or make them into jam. 

i put my berries in fresh during summer.. might even mush them but dont need anything more.
hot berries.. done that too.. they will do just fine.. i just prefer my icecream to be cold.. and then keep mixing it up in the bowl until it melts enough to get that soft ice kind of firm texture and then i start to shovel it in 

we do freeze lot of our berries ourselves to be used during winter. (strawberries, raspberries, black berries, cowberries mostly.. cloudberries too) and the straw/rasp/cloudberries we freeze up with spoonful of sugar.. so they have an sweet red liquid too when they come out of freezer. and then melt them up to use them up on what ever one prefers.. put them on cake or icecream or flapjacks.. mmm.. now gotta make flapjacks tomorrow .damn u. 

little jam made of all of the berries always too.. for variety. haha.

todays menu: raspberries, raspberries with icecream, sandwich+ butter+ turkeyham, grilled pork steaks and french baguette with cocacola and one gin-longdrink, raspberries that i picked out as i came home hour ago and used my edc flashlight to see which ones are good.. and.. marabou chokolate.


----------



## nbp

DM51 said:


> You'll never take me alive, copper :touche: :green:
> 
> LOL



Oh we're capturing you alive alright! That way we can hold you hostage, accepting as ransom only copious amounts of delicious French treats from the Lovely Mrs. DM51.  I am quite fond of crepes...and there had better be croissants! 





@Nonsence - Norway sounds really lovely. If I can afford to go back to Europe in the near future I think I'd like to visit the Scandinavian countries. There is plenty to see all over Europe, but being more a country boy than a city slicker, it seems that I would enjoy the culture by you more. I'll take a walk in the woods and some berry picking with a mountainous backdrop over old art any day. :shrug: What sorts of activities are popular in Norway? Is it an outdoorsy culture?


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> mmm.. now gotta make flapjacks tomorrow .damn u.



Damn ME? I'm the one having to sit here and listen while you go on about something I haven't had for years...YOU SUCK! I want some! Hey, if you pour the blackberries in a big bowl of water, the bad ones and leaves will float to the top. Take them away and the rest is the good stuff


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Oh we're capturing you alive alright! That way we can hold you hostage, accepting as ransom only copious amounts of delicious French treats from the Lovely Mrs. DM51.  I am quite fond of crepes...and there had better be croissants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nonsence - Norway sounds really lovely. If I can afford to go back to Europe in the near future I think I'd like to visit the Scandinavian countries. There is plenty to see all over Europe, but being more a country boy than a city slicker, it seems that I would enjoy the culture by you more. I'll take a walk in the woods and some berry picking with a mountainous backdrop over old art any day. :shrug: What sorts of activities are popular in Norway? Is it an outdoorsy culture?



Of course we're taking you alive DM, who's gonna do the cooking otherwise? Mind you, we DO have some very talented people in here so maybe we'll bring our own chef/s 

nbp, the Norwegians, Swedes and Fins are outdoorsy but he's in Finland. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> he's in Finland.


How did you find out I was in Finland? :thinking:


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Of course we're taking you alive DM, who's gonna do the cooking otherwise? Mind you, we DO have some very talented people in here so maybe we'll bring our own chef/s
> 
> nbp, the Norwegians, Swedes and Fins are outdoorsy but he's in Finland. Just thought I'd throw that in there.





Sorry, can't read. Finland, Norway... same difference.


----------



## NonSenCe

dm51.. i think guiri meant me.. but why are you here? -i have no food.. only raspberries. 

mountains.. the go to norway indeed.. as you move east from norway the landscape gets more flat.. first sweden. and then us.. and after the next country to east from us you end up looking at the pacific ocean..  and yes.. where ever you are in these countries.. the nature is not that far away. 

.....
_guiri: Damn ME? I'm the one having to sit here and listen while you go on about something I haven't had for years...YOU SUCK! ... _hahahah sowwy  .. dont have any berries there do ya.. that must suck. 

i really should re-juvenate my late grandads strawberry field next year.. atleast part of it. they do grow "wild" there stil but they would produce much more if one would take better care of them.. now i just used them as wander in and pick the red ones to fill ones stomach.. there used to be enough of them berries there to fill freezer and maybe even sell to others.. but that was when my granddad was working on them rows. now days the strawberries i put in freezer i buy.. the strawberries to be eaten come from the old field.. the old raspberry bushes offer enough to freezer and feed belly. and if they somehow are not enough.. neighbour has few hundred yards of raspberry bushes in a row growing "semi wildly" now.. he used to grow them to sell in marketplace.. and as he got older decided not to bother anymore few years ago.. his raspberries taste different than mine.. different breed.. his are slightly bigger too in size.. not that im envy.. i just like the fact that his raspberries are growing roots on my side of the fence too. hahahah soon, i will have a good sized secondary raspberry bush segment on opposite side of my yard too. (never too far from a berry bush if i mow the lawn.. too bad the season is so short on them.. only few weeks tops)


----------



## DM51

NonSenCe said:


> dm51, why are you here?


Everybody's gotta be _some_where.


----------



## guiri

Yes, I meant you and not DM and yes, I hate you for having all these berries and I don't


----------



## nbp

DM51 said:


> How did you find out I was in Finland? :thinking:





DM51 said:


> Everybody's gotta be somewhere.



I got it! He's a Jumper! 

Why didn't you tell us you can bend space and time? oo:


----------



## guiri

Because he knows that we'd be at his place in a fraction of a second...


----------



## nbp

Had a couple nice brats for lunch today. Do you folks in other parts of the country and world eat brats? I am under the impression that while they are available elsewhere, their popularity is a regional thing here due to the German influence. Friends of mine are required to bring good brats to their out of town family when they go to visit. They are cookout staples in Milwaukee. Typically they are boiled in your favorite beer first to cook them through and add *beery goodness*, and then put on the grill to get that crispy crackly skin. I like mine with plenty of mayo and Dijon mustard. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meganoggin

Bratwurst is a very german thing, and fantastic at a german beerfest! English sausages are different, usually thinner and with many regional variations. Recently there has been a renaissance in high quality local sausages (also known as bangers). 

March Browns favourite store Lidl, sells authentic german brats. I will have to try your beer pre cook recipe. 

Tonight I'm going to try to make a decent burger.


----------



## NonSenCe

we have those here. yeah. whole european influence going on over here too.

my dad loves them. i eat them only rarely. i prefer my food to look edible. hahah (their general appearance and colouring from the package looks too pale and disgusting.) 
but after they are grilled they will do. 

and yes.. lidls sell very good bratwursts. the general brands sold in supermarkets dont have the flavors i prefer in a good bratwurst. only few small and independent manufacturers can make good ones.. and finding their products take time and good luck (they only sell them in select locations and small numbers.. so they might be sold out before you get there) but like said, i there is no time to "hunt" go to lidl and get a pack. it will do.

and i think i have heard few doing the presteam or beersteam on them.. but as i dont like beer.. i woulndt try it on my sausages.


----------



## guiri

Beer cookin' sounds good. I used to cook with beer or wine. NEVER used water in any of my cooking. Used to make a stew with red wine and guiness 

The only place I know of to get brats locally is a hot dog guy that sells some northern stuff. Great with sauerkraut on the bun 

Nonsense, being in Finlandia (vodka) how do you know what Lidl's has?


----------



## Meganoggin

Lidl is a German supermarket chain, but in the last 4-5 years they have invaded the rest of Europe. I assume they have reached Finland by now. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before the mighty Lidl has a look at the US.


----------



## NonSenCe

thats true. they spread.

they got two stores now in my town.. other one is about 2km away from me (bit over a mile to us people) the other is 10km away across the town.. they are spreading thru out europe.

but i have heard that finland has been an pain in their butt.. we demand different things than other countries do and will not give in on their ideas. "but its like this in germany" -so what, we aint germans.. do it like we want or we use other stores. 

like finlanders demanded re-desing of the cashiers desks.. they need to have small extension nowdays where the items may collect after it goes thru the cashier.. like in normal stores.. lidl tried to use the german method of "pack them as they go thru, without storage shelf, the only shelf is by the window.. if u must pack them in your shoppingbags put them back into your shopping cart and go pack them by the window" -we said "no way".

and they had to yield and re-do their stores.. same went with their candy section.. people demanded them to stock the same candies as other stores did.. not just their "own" brands.. ("but we at lidl sell OUR things everywhere and only few things that are of other brands." -so what. i want my mars bar!)

lidls have a plan for fast expansion everywhere.. they just hit a wall here.. here we demand things and stick to them demands. (when they opened the 1st store here, they boasted that in 2 years they will open 4 more here and few years later 4 more. driving other small storechains out. haha.. didnt happen. took them few years to open second one. first one had to be modified first and the second store here in my town was built straight to the special "finnish" specs.. not the basic setup they had "everywhere" else.) 

finlandia.. i like that. russian vodkas are good too. 
as i dont drink beer and wine.. so if i must drink. i go for the vodka + something.. or the gin long drinks (i think they are only available in finland, basically gin mixed with grapefruitsoda.. look it up from wikipedia under "long drink".)


----------



## Meganoggin

Sounds a bit like a 'sea breeze' equal parts of vodka, cranberry juice and grapefruit juice, served over ice. Nice. 

Lidl have had to adapt here too, they sell lots of well known UK brands now. The stupid little packing station at the checkout is a pain, the shop assistants try to go so fast that you can't keep up. I just carry on and pack my goodies at my own pace. Good on the Fins for saying no to that part of the Lidl experience!


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Lidl is a German supermarket chain, but in the last 4-5 years they have invaded the rest of Europe. I assume they have reached Finland by now. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before the mighty Lidl has a look at the US.


 
They better, I'm dyin' here..


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri.. lets see if we can sort this dilemma somehow.. oh idea! you send me one burger king hamburger place and i send you the other one of our lidl stores! yeah! win win! and if you really feel liek you are winning.. throw in one dairy queen store too.


----------



## guiri

I'm in! Send me the address


----------



## Meganoggin

Did a little Asian type thing last night, it was really nice.


----------



## guiri

Ooo, that looks really good.

Hey, I've been making this bean salad lately because of my diet. Finely chopped onions, red or yellow, dark kidney beans (rinse out the thick sauce they're in) and finely chopped roasted red peppers. Oil, salt and vinegar to taste. Yummy


----------



## Meganoggin

I do a similar bean salad, but I dice up a little chorizo and dry fry it - let it cool and put it with beans and dressing. Refridgerate the lot over night to mix the flavours and then take it to work for lunch.

The chorizo comes from Lidl! March Brown would be so proud.


----------



## guiri

I think he would be


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> I do a similar bean salad, but I dice up a little chorizo and dry fry it - let it cool and put it with beans and dressing. Refridgerate the lot over night to mix the flavours and then take it to work for lunch.
> 
> The chorizo comes from Lidl! March Brown would be so proud.


I really am delighted (and proud of you) ... Just wish that I had shares in them !

Went to Lidls tonight with Mrs March.Brown ... She spent about £50 and none of it on "Vino Collapso Rouge" or other necessary beverages ... She also wouldn't buy any of the chocolate coated nuts that I love so much ... She bought non-essentials like fish and milk and other stuff ... No wonder I have to secretly go there on my own sometimes.

My computer desk drawer is empty (devoid of sweets) , so I will try to sneak to Lidls on my own tomorrow.


----------



## Meganoggin

Aaah you speak of Mister Choc, just like peanut M&Ms but much cheaper! My 'fruit bowl' has three packs in it it right now. 

Damn, Mrs Noggin has fired into a pack, I'm getting as bad as you March Brown, looks like an unscheduled trip to Lidl this weekend.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I really am delighted (and proud of you) ... Just wish that I had shares in them !
> 
> Went to Lidls tonight with Mrs March.Brown ... She spent about £50 and none of it on "Vino Collapso Rouge" or other necessary beverages ... She also wouldn't buy any of the chocolate coated nuts that I love so much ... She bought non-essentials like fish and milk and other stuff ... No wonder I have to secretly go there on my own sometimes.
> 
> My computer desk drawer is empty (devoid of sweets) , so I will try to sneak to Lidls on my own tomorrow.



I'm sure they sell their stock March.

As for her not letting you buy your stuff, women don't understand that this is why husbands cheat...if you don't get it at home, you have to get it somewhere else...


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> As for her not letting you buy your stuff, women don't understand that this is why husbands cheat...if you don't get it at home, you have to get it somewhere else...


All my Wives said that ! ... Perhaps not as politely , but that was the rough translation.

It's different with the sweets and nuts though ... Anyway , I couldn't leave the bags of Mister Choc laying in full view as she would be watching them vanish ... She is not a sweetaholic or a chocoholic ... I have a secret drawer in my computer desk that I use for storage of sweets and other "need to know" items ... It unfortunately now needs to be restocked ... I have to go out for petrol today , so I can pop into Lidls en-route ... Lidls is only about half a mile away.
.


----------



## guiri

Get you one of these bad boys March, then you'll have a reason to go for "petrol" every day. Trust me, I've got one


----------



## nbp

I can't recall if it was in this thread or it's predecessor, but someone was expounding on the merits of sriracha sauce. I was at Noodles and Co. today getting my usual Japanese Pan Noodles with grilled chicken (so tasty! also love the Indonesian Peanut Saute and Pad Thai...I was born on the wrong continent) and they had this rooster sauce, so I squirted it on the noodle dish. Not bad! I would encourage anyone who likes a little spice on their food to give the sriracha sauce a go.


----------



## guiri

I used to eat this curry stuff with coconut milk and other cool things in it at this Thai place we have but their service and food went down the drain so I quit going there. Stuff was amazing.


----------



## Meganoggin

George, why not make your own Thai curry? Find your local Asian supermarket, buy green curry paste (I buy Mae Ploy brand), half fat cocoanut milk and either rice noodles or Jasmine rice. Then just stir fry some chicken, spring onions (scallions) red pepper and fresh chilli. Stir in a couple of teaspoons of the curry paste, let it cook out and add the milk. Let it reduce by about half and serve with the rice or noodles. Easy and tastes authentic. 

Oh and you'll be able to get sriacha hot sauce from there too. I get the super hot.


----------



## NonSenCe

so camry has a bad fuel economy eh? -kinda suprised of that.. kinda would of imagined that ford to be the one with mileage problem 

-today. and yesterday. rye bread+ butter+ smoked salmon (home made). and couple fistfuls of raspberries.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> so camry has a bad fuel economy eh? -kinda suprised of that.. kinda would of imagined that ford to be the one with mileage problem
> 
> -today. and yesterday. rye bread+ butter+ smoked salmon (home made). and couple fistfuls of raspberries.



You know, I thought of editing the post 'cause I figured someone would comment on that but frankly, I thought it'd be one of the "gentlemen" from England and not the crazy fin! 
I salute you my friend 

...oh, and I still hate you for eating all the raspberries..

Anyway March, my money was on you and I have to tell you that frankly, I'm very disappointed. The only excuse you may have is if you were away shopping for "petrol". 






By the way Nonsence, did I ever tell you the story about the fin that lived upstairs from me when I lived in Spain?


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> George, why not make your own Thai curry? Find your local Asian supermarket, buy green curry paste (I buy Mae Ploy brand), half fat cocoanut milk and either rice noodles or Jasmine rice. Then just stir fry some chicken, spring onions (scallions) red pepper and fresh chilli. Stir in a couple of teaspoons of the curry paste, let it cook out and add the milk. Let it reduce by about half and serve with the rice or noodles. Easy and tastes authentic.
> 
> Oh and you'll be able to get sriacha hot sauce from there too. I get the super hot.



The first thing I was gonna say when I saw this post was, I don't cook for myself as it's too much work and all that but then I saw the rest of the post and this sounds pretty easy. I may have to get back with you on that. Would regular curry powder do it? I think I have some. Oh and none of that super spicy for me..it'll kill my sensitive mouth. I'm such a delicate flower..


----------



## guiri

Anyway, I WAS gonna put a pic of MY truck but for some reason (as usual) my network couldn't see my server and all the pics were there. Anyway, it's working for now so here are a couple of pics...







One advantage is that it's easy to spot in a parking lot..


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> The first thing I was gonna say when I saw this post was, I don't cook for myself as it's too much work and all that but then I saw the rest of the post and this sounds pretty easy. I may have to get back with you on that. Would regular curry powder do it? I think I have some. Oh and none of that super spicy for me..it'll kill my sensitive mouth. I'm such a delicate flower..


I don't cook much nowadays , 'cos I'm married.

It would be a bit like having a dog and barking yourself





I leave the housework and cooking and cleaning etc. to those that know more about it than me ... Horses for courses as the saying goes.

My Wife has stopped calling me a male chauvenist since she cannot explain to me what a French aristocrats name has to do with my attitude ... I can't find any satisfactory explanation on Google either.

I did manage to call into Lidls for my Mr Choc(s) and at the same time , replenished the supply of the gorgeous "Bourbon Flavour Vanilla Ice Cream" ... Comes in handy size (2.5L) tubs which last about seven days if the Grandchildren stay away ... Unfortunately we have the two boys for the weekend , so replenishment will be due much earlier than usual.

I wish Lidls would sell larger jars of Tartar Sauce too , as the small jars will only do two meals.
.


----------



## guiri

Life's a struggle isn't it my friend...


----------



## Meganoggin

Curry powder is an Indian ingredient, I dont think it would make good Thai curry! There must be an Asian supermarket near you?

I see that your truck is difficult to park, huh? Shouldn't comment, my truck don't fit in the Lidl spaces either.


----------



## nbp

Lidl spaces.....get it? Like 'little' spaces. LoL.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Curry powder is an Indian ingredient, I dont think it would make good Thai curry! There must be an Asian supermarket near you?
> 
> I see that your truck is difficult to park, huh? Shouldn't comment, my truck don't fit in the Lidl spaces either.



I thought all curry was Indian..yeah, truck is a pain to park but luckily here, there's really no parallel parking so I'm good. I just put it so I'm taking up more than one space and I get my truck left alone. No one bumps into it or anything 

Yeah, I like the Lidl spaces


----------



## Meganoggin

Tuna and wasabi mayo on a nice seeded crusty roll today for lunch - nice!


----------



## guiri

Nah, too spicy for me but I'm glad you enjoyed 

Where IS everyone?


----------



## Meganoggin

I guess they are all on holiday (vacation)?

At least they will have some vacation food stories to tell us when they get back.


----------



## guiri

They better or I will track them down and pee in the southernmost corner of their house and THEN eat their food! I may even wash my hands after peeing...well, maybe not.


----------



## NonSenCe

my excuse: morning shift. i dont get enough sleep so i am kinda like an zombi all the time. i am the permanent eveningshift worker.. never got used to early morning wakenings. never will. 

my normal sleep pattern is so out of whack to other people its not even funny (to them that is hahahah)..
wake up at 2pm.. go to sleep at 5am. thats my norm.. 

and when i needed to sub for someone else whom was sick for a week.. i fell asleep at 4 or 5 am. and the bell rang at 5.15am.. so i work like zombi all day.. go home and take couple hour nap and then stay up rest of the evening/night semizombi state.. and fall asleep at 4 am.. bell rings ar 5.15. -and repeat- day two or three i am part zombi evenings too. and if i try to go to bed at 11pm or something like that to get a decent nights sleep.. i would wake up at 2 or 3 am and would be tired when going to work at 6am.. 

it would take me more than 3 weeks to somehow change my sleeppattern.. and during that time i would make even less sense than normally.. mindless numb walking dead zommbiii..

of bread.. like said.. even though there are oh so many different kinds of breads and loafs etc over here to choose from.. i am pretty happy with just bread+ butter +ham of somekind.. nothing special. if the bread is tasty. one dont need anything on top of that. 

what else have i eaten in past week.. riceporridge. potatoes mushroom cream sauce and home made meatballs. then i had some cabbagestew. then made a pizza: tomatopure +chiliketchup base, cheese, minced meat, pineapple(iknow iknow it dont belong into pizza but it does in mine!hahah), pickled cucumber slices, shrimp, mettwurst, cheese, tomato. then i made an simple omelette filled with fried turkey ham and rest of the meatballs done before and half a tomato. 

as one can see.. most of my food has been made of scrap foods left in fridge.. leftovers used on something else or making the traditional pizza in the right way (use what ever you happen to have around and stuff it into a pizza and call it a day) 

today.. i am thinking about trying to do the omelette of somekind again.. what i will fill it with depends what i have in the fridge.. if nothing.. then its just salt and pepper 

tomorrow i MUST go and re-stock the fridge. it is too empty now. 

guiri.. you like the yellow snow too? you favor the piquant savory taste of the non washed hands? i dont.. so i prefer not to have the food you offer then. not until i know or i have seen you wash them hands before making it.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> then i had some cabbagestew.


 You on the Cabbage diet ?

Tried it once , but it gave me bad wind ... Good point is that you get to have the lounge to yourself ... Bad point is that there is nobody in the room to annoy.

I don't do salad stuff now 'cos I've seen what it does to rabbits ... Wouldn't want to be seen doing that sort of thing in the middle of a farmers field with people watching ... Anyway , I like my ears the length that they are.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

So - not everyone is on holiday? But I have noticed that the all seeing DM51 is not around... Perhaps he is on a gastronomic holiday in France?

Zombie omelettes?


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> guiri.. you like the yellow snow too? you favor the piquant savory taste of the non washed hands? i dont.. so i prefer not to have the food you offer then. not until i know or i have seen you wash them hands before making it.


 
How is it the saying goes? Don't eat the yellow snow? 

I agree with you about the bread. If it's good, that's all you need.

As for your hours, I have the same hours myself, although now that I don't work, it's a choice AND, I get up even later than you do


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> You on the Cabbage diet ?
> 
> Tried it once , but it gave me bad wind ... Good point is that you get to have the lounge to yourself ... Bad point is that there is nobody in the room to annoy.
> .



Pros and cons my brother, pros and cons.

As for the rabbit habbits, you COULD sneak one in you know and as for the ears, they have excellent plastic surgeons these days and the coat is so nice and shiny..


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> So - not everyone is on holiday? But I have noticed that the all seeing DM51 is not around... Perhaps he is on a gastronomic holiday in France?
> 
> Zombie omelettes?


 
Seems he's always off somewhere. If he's gonna cook for us, we'll have to put a stop to that.


----------



## nbp

I like how the sandwich is always ready to save you from other food woes:

I went to the fridge after work today to find some food. I found some Kung Pao chicken someone else had gotten and put in there yesterday. I heated it up, and it was terrible. The taste was not good, and the chicken was gristly. It had no redeeming qualities at all, so it went in the trash. (Unusual for me)

SO out came the sandwich makings, and together went a turkey, cheese and lettuce sandwich. Ate that, was happy, all is well. Thanks for rescuing me, Sandwich.


----------



## Meganoggin

Sandwiches - is there anything they can't do?

Homemade lasagne tonight, time to do a Garfield impression!


----------



## NonSenCe

oooooo..lasagne.. gotta do that this weekend! droooooolin of the thought now.. 

and sandwich done "right", will take the hunger away. feels like real food. it did that today for me too.

today i just fried three eggs (didnt bother the omelette part) and put them on a bread along with fried chicken breast (found one in freezer). 

then had dessert of two peaches.. man they were good! gonna go to store get some more tomorrow. (and some vanilla icecream with raspberries out of the bushes.. the season is over now.. only got pint or two of them out of the bushes today.. 1/3 i ate.. rest went to freezer with sugar on top.) 

cabbage diet sounds BAD! hahah. the stew: boil the cabbage long time.. then peel and chop.. then maybe fry them a bit on the fryingpan (not a must) add fried minced meat, raw rice and mix them all up into a big cauldron with lid.. add water and spices.. put it into oven for hours and hours and let it stew.. take it out when the water is gone but its still moist.. let it sit an hour.. and then start shoveling it in. 


i feel that making it stew long enough makes it less like "windy city".

and rabbits: if one foot is lucky, how lucky is one with 4! (hmm.. on the second hand.. all the dozens rabbits that i have shot.. only one has escaped.. so maybe they dont bring one luck after all)


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I like how the sandwich is always ready to save you from other food woes:



The sammich is a stone cold pimp and here's someone that agrees...although he's talking about the groove but hell, the sammich IS a groovy food (group) 
http://www.georgepics.com/p422896203/hb279c3f#hb279c3f

I had some sammiches earlier today too. Woke up (having hard time sleeping) too damn early and very hungry so I made some sammiches and went back to bed hitting a damn sleeping pill on the way.


----------



## guiri

Lasagna:

Do you make it with bechamel sauce?

Cabbage:

Maybe you can do what my mom does when she makes beans from scratch.
She pours what she calls the fart water out and starts over again and does 
this a few times.
Love cabbage

Sammiches:

Gods food 

Rabbits: 

Quit pickin' on 'em, they're cute


----------



## Meganoggin

Yep, bechamel sauce all home made - Mrs Noggin does the bechamel, it is one thing that I don't like to make.


----------



## guiri

Ooo...love it! Go mama!


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> oooooo..lasagne.. gotta do that this weekend! droooooolin of the thought now..


 Oh yes ...

Lidls Lasagne is great ... Ready made and quick to cook in the microwave ... Fabulous , I always like to keep a couple in the freezer even though Lidls is only half a mile from my house.

I'm hungry (now you mention it)
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Cabbage :- Maybe you can do what my mom does when she makes beans from scratch.
> She pours what she calls the fart water out and starts over again and does
> this a few times.


That takes all the goodness out of the cabbage ... May as well eat grass !

Having wind is there for a reason ... It lets deaf people know that you have enjoyed your meal





.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Oh yes ...
> 
> Lidls Lasagne is great ... Ready made and quick to cook in the microwave ... Fabulous , I always like to keep a couple in the freezer even though Lidls is only half a mile from my house.
> 
> I'm hungry (now you mention it)
> .



Damn, I can´t get a good lasagna here in the US


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> That takes all the goodness out of the cabbage ... May as well eat grass !
> 
> Having wind is there for a reason ... It lets deaf people know that you have enjoyed your meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Well, then go for it pardner


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Damn, I can´t get a good lasagna here in the US



Make your own, it's not difficult and no preservatives or other nasty additives.


----------



## guiri

A few problems with that.

A. I am extremely lazy
B. I hate cooking for myself. Too much work and cleanup time for very little eating time
C. I have a good recipe I got from back home, BUT, I SUCK, TRULY SUCK at following instructions...

By the way, the best lasagna I've had was years ago in Sweden and it was frozen and made by Findus.


----------



## Meganoggin

George, I'm going to have to take your gourmet badge from you if you are not prepared to do some cooking. 

Have a look for Heston Blumenthal, he is a British tv chef and makes most of his recipes like they are scientific experiments, much more bloke friendly and very interesting. 

Look here for a start http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/chefs/heston_blumenthal


----------



## guiri

As long as I get a Pig badge, I'm good with losing the gourmet badge, 'cause I love to eat and dammit, I ain't cookin' for myself. Too much for too little time of pleasure. Now, if I had a roomie or sumptin' it would be ok but I don't.

I'll check that chef out when I get back home and a decent connection. I'm at the local Burger King with a horribly connection.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> A few problems with that.
> 
> A. I am extremely lazy
> B. I hate cooking for myself. Too much work and cleanup time for very little eating time
> C. I have a good recipe I got from back home, BUT, I SUCK, TRULY SUCK at following instructions...
> 
> By the way, the best lasagna I've had was years ago in Sweden and it was frozen and made by Findus.


You would like the Lidls Lasagne.

It is big enough to satisfy "one extremely hungry , large-sized man" or in my case "one extremely hungry , large-sized man plus a Wife who is trying unsuccessfully to control his intake." ... She has some of it ... She makes it look more by cooking mixed vegetables to go with it ... I counter this by putting Lidles mango chutney on the vegetables ... I then have ice cream to round it off nicely ... I eat about five litres per week of assorted ice cream ... Since it is (sort-of) a liquid that has been frozen then it cannot be as fattening as food that you have to chew ! ... Beer , Wine and Spirits are similarly liquids and don't therefore count as calories .

Wine is the same colour as blood so is therefore good for you ... Alcohol is what they rub on your arm before injections to kill all germs ... It follows that alcohol is good for you too.

Chocolate is a sex-substitute and therefore is the perfect non-energetic way to achieve satisfaction ... If the chocolate includes fruit and nuts , it obviously is better for you as it contains fibre and roughage ... To get the necessary chocolate-induced satisfaction , you need more than one large bar because of the fibre content.

When the Rugby is on TV , nothing is nicer than watching it whilst eating a one litre tub of mint choc chip ice cream with it washed down by a four pack of canned Draught Guinness .... Wonderful ... When I was younger it used to be a six pack ... Since we don't have a TV in the bathroom , I now stick to the four pack.

By the way , the best Madras Curry I've had was when I was in Stockholm ... The Indian staff could only speak Swedish and their young daughter acted as interpreter as she was learning English at school.
.


----------



## guiri

I agree with you on the above. Anything that's liquid should count as water. It makes perfect sense to me.

You DO know that Sweden has the best chocolate, right?

Not surprised about the curry, I did a lot of chicken and curry in Sweden but have NO idea if it was because of my mom or if it was common over there. It HAS been a long time since I lived there.

I prolly WOULD like the Lidl's lasagna. It's about time they expanded to where I LIVE! I'm tired of yall teasing me with Lidl's this and Lidl's that...


----------



## NonSenCe

mmm..marabou


----------



## guiri

The man knows


----------



## Meganoggin

Possibly the only benefit of a visit to Ikea....


----------



## guiri

The way their furniture looks these days, YES, the ONLY reason. Their crayfish are good too (in fall when the season starts)


----------



## DM51

NonSenCe said:


> mmm..marabou


 
Not sure I would go "mmm..." about this.

The Marabou is a large and particularly repulsive type of bird that lives in Africa and behaves like a vulture. They grow to 5 feet tall and have revolting personal habits. :sick2:

Here's a picture of one. I personally wouldn't want to eat it, but YMMV.


----------



## NonSenCe

rofl.

hmm stork family bird.. who knows how it tastes roasted? might be good. 

but to all others.. i did mean the chokolate kind of marabou. (as i was eating one at the moment)


----------



## Meganoggin

I can't believe DM51 hasn't told us about his holiday before the marabou stork. 

On a side note the marabou stork nightmares is one of the most disturbing books I have read, by Irvine Welsh, the guy that wrote trainspotting.


----------



## DM51

NonSenCe said:


> hmm stork family bird.. who knows how it tastes roasted?


 
At 5 ft tall, you'd never fit it between 2 slices of bread, lol.


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> At 5 ft tall, you'd never fit it between 2 slices of bread, lol.



As always, you're lyin' and besides, just 'cause it's got a nasty attitude or habit, how do you know it's not good roasted like the Fin said...?







Anyway, I rest my case...


----------



## guiri

Now, I may not be the travelingest person (it is a word NOW) in the world, after all, I've only been to 25 stinkin' countries, BUT, I have lived in four countries and visited a buttload of duty free stores in airports and as yall know, they're full of liquor and chocolate and for my money, there's none better than Marabou.

Now, there are bunches of good chocolates out there but again, the plain Marabou milk chocolate is the $hit! By the way DM, their logo IS that stinkin' stork 

For those of you who don't speak Swedish, well, I guess you're screwed as I can't find an English version of it which surprises me but, here's a teaser.. http://marabou.se/var-choklad/


Now, it's not hard at all to find them online and order...of course, March may have to trade me for some Chutney 

http://www.google.com/search?q=marabou+chocolate+website&hl=en&num=100&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=images&tbs=


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> As always, you're lyin' and besides, just 'cause it's got a nasty attitude or habit, how do you know it's not good roasted like the Fin said...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I rest my case...



LOL that picture appears to be a giant hot cross bun.... baked by Benny Hill


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> just 'cause it's got a nasty attitude or habit, how do you know it's not good roasted like the Fin said...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I rest my case...


OK I admit that's an extra lge. size loaf that might fit it, but just look at the thing. It's all beak, bones, feathers and gizzard. :sick2: No meat at all on the drumsticks, lol. Also when you see what it eats, you wouldn't want to touch it, roasted or otherwise.


----------



## guiri

Watch March drown that thing in Chutney and be happy with it


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> rofl.
> 
> hmm *stork* family bird.. who knows how it tastes roasted? might be good.


In the UK there is a margarine made by *Stork* ... I don't know what it tastes like 'cos I don't eat butter or margarine and I don't drink milk ... Margarine is a butter substitute made from vegetable oils or animal fat ... It has a yellow dye mixed in to make it look like butter ... Thousands of tons of it were made as animal feed , but the animals wouldn't eat it ... So they put in the yellow dye and advertised it as a healthy butter substitute and it sold ... Obviously the animals didn't eat it 'cos they couldn't read the adverts.

Nowadays there are lots of different margarines , some of which have a butter content and some with olive oil in ... They still can't tempt me ... I do eat a lot of cheese and ice cream and chocolate , so I suppose I do get some dairy produce into my system ... Just in case there are any nasty bacteria in my daily dairy products consumtion , I sterilise my innards by forcing myself to drink whisky (not whiskey) and brandy each evening ... This has worked extremely well and can be highly recommended.
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Watch March drown that thing in Chutney and be happy with it


Yep !

Lidls Mango Chutney.
.


----------



## guiri

Yall know that March is my guru, right?


----------



## NonSenCe

dm51.. hmm.. must eat as a whole? last time i saw an cow or ox.. i cant see how they fit in between hamburger buns either? all the tuna fish i have seen have been of the small size but still they are still a "slightly" larger than those cans they sell tuna in. (hate tuna in can.. just horrible in my mind.. fresh tuna as a "steak" was nice.. but that canned stuff.. yuck!) so i bet the stork could be cut down into smaller pieces also. haha.

but because they are not domesticated or hunted as prey means likely that the marabou stork is not delicious by default. 

i know i wont be the first to try how they taste, but i still try to keep an open mind.. because well known fact: to hungry man, everything edible is good. 

about the marabou chokolate.. not sure if i recall right but i think Daim chokolate bar has marabou chokolate on top of it. (and somehow i remember seeing Daim sold in usa. in ikea?.. anyways.. hershey does similar candy bar under name "shoes" or skor.  )

and i do like the finnish Fazer slightly better because it has little more flavor. but like said.. marabou has gained ground on my chokolate bar list to almost equal amounts as the fazer blue.


----------



## guiri

Fazer makes good chocolate too and yes, Daim or Dajm is marabou and I agree on the stork, I guess we COULD chop his a$$ down. Don't you think that DM as a mod should have known that? I'm just sayin'


----------



## Meganoggin

Cadburys Dairy Milk is my favourite chocolate, that and those Belgian pralines shaped like shrimps mmmm!


----------



## guiri

Shrimp chocolate, ewww


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> Shrimp chocolate, ewww


 
If I had to choose between shrimp in chocolate sauce and that scraggy ol' bird, I'll take the shrimp.

Here's another pic of your bird. Let us know how you get on with it, lol


----------



## guiri

DM, I think you're guilty of profiling and that's wrong as hell....

Do you personally KNOW a Marabou stork?

You know, it's easy to make fun of someone when they're not around to defend themselves...


----------



## nbp

^ 


There's an awesome promo on the radio here in Milwaukee. The announcer goes: "Quick, what's the best thing you can think of? Did you say sandwiches? You're right! And THIS may be the next best thing." And then they go to the next song. 

Every time I hear it, I think of this thread. I wonder if there is someone at 102.1 FM who is a flashaholic and reads this thread... :thinking:



BTW, today I ate Pillsbury chocolate frosting out of the tub with a spoon 'cuz it's delicious. And I don't feel ashamed of that.


----------



## NonSenCe

nbp.. i think you should be.

that said.. i can relate to that. guilt free endulgence is sometimes really really really goooooood. 

--and neat promo.. would make me laugh when hearing it.. hahah.

today: rye toast with turkeyham slices. twix chokolate bar. banana. apple. three raspberries. 1.5liter of coca cola. 1 liter of milk. macaroni with bolonegse sauce. 

still want ice-cream.. but wont have any anymore.. maybe tomorrow. its almost midnite now already.. so dont NEED food anymore.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> BTW, today I ate Pillsbury chocolate frosting out of the tub with a spoon 'cuz it's delicious. And I don't feel ashamed of that.



You should, I think it's called gluttony and is one of the seven deadly sins...you're going straight to hell and I THINK they may make you live in Northern Finland


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> nbp.. i think you should be.
> 
> that said.. i can relate to that. guilt free endulgence is sometimes really really really goooooood.
> 
> --and neat promo.. would make me laugh when hearing it.. hahah.
> 
> today: rye toast with turkeyham slices. twix chokolate bar. banana. apple. three raspberries. 1.5liter of coca cola. 1 liter of milk. macaroni with bolonegse sauce.
> 
> still want ice-cream.. but wont have any anymore.. maybe tomorrow. its almost midnite now already.. so dont NEED food anymore.



Geez! Apparently I'm the only diabetic here (for now at least)...damn boy! Were those THREE rasberries just to make a point? You know, I have some and you don't, nanah, nanah, nah.. :nana:


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> You should, I think it's called gluttony and is one of the seven deadly sins...you're going straight to hell and I THINK they may make you live in Northern Finland



It was ONE spoonful. I don't think that qualifies. :nana:


----------



## guiri

Ignore post..


----------



## march.brown

I really feel sorry for people who don't live near to a LIDLS shop.






I live about half a mile from mine unfortunately down a steep hill ... I go by car as it is hard work getting home uphill carrying heavy shopping bags of Mango Chutney and Ice Cream etc.

Wales is very hilly.

The Welsh were a very War-like nation and fought everyone in the surrounding countryside ... They fought the English with great success and won millions of acres of land ... They didn't know what to do with all the land that they had won , so they brought it back to Wales and built mountains out of it ... Unfortunately , the wealthy English missed it so much that they are now buying second-homes here , just so they can be near the lands that they lost all those centuries ago ... Can't understand them really as the Welsh (in general) don't like the English ... That's why the Welsh shopkeepers speak in Welsh when these foreigners try to settle in Gods chosen country ... 

English Go Home.




.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> It was ONE spoonful. I don't think that qualifies. :nana:



Do I look like someone who cares...? :nana:


----------



## guiri

March, yall've got some messed up town names too 

Seriously, has anyone ever seen a Welsh map? If not, look it up, stuff's, well....complicated? (I'm trying not to insult March although he was trying very hard to rub the Lidl's thing in...Obviously I'm the better person and refuse to sink myself to his level...this time)


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> March, yall've got some messed up town names too
> 
> Seriously, has anyone ever seen a Welsh map? If not, look it up, stuff's, well....complicated? (I'm trying not to insult March although he was trying very hard to rub the Lidl's thing in...Obviously I'm the better person and refuse to sink myself to his level...this time)


I think that Welsh names are easier to read on a map than Turkish , Greek , Afghan etc ... We don't have spellings with squiggles and alphas and betas etc.

I don't think that there should be any English signs in Wales ... Our Welsh parliament will one day sort it out properly.

If LIDLS SHOP was in Welsh , it would be LLIDDLES SIOP ... Now that has a certain ring to it ... Must get out the spray-can.
.


----------



## guiri

Mind you, I love watching movies where there is a heavy accent or whatever YOU want to call it 

I think that's cool as hell.

So, you gonna pimp that Lidl's sign or what? 

Before and after pics please..


----------



## JacobJones

CRISP SAMMICH:

1. Spread two slices of bread with the fatty product of your choice, I use clover spread (it's a sort of inbetweener, it's not full fat butter but it's not that horrible stuff either).

2. Open bag of walkers cheese and onion crisps (open two actually because they're half empty).

3. Tip crisps onto one slice of bread, if any fall over the edges put them back on.

4. Put other slice of bread ontop (butter side down, duh).

5. Crush sandwich under the palm of your hand (this step is neccesary to prevent crisps falling out and make it thin enough to get in your mouth.

6. Eat it.

you'd be amazed how tasty this really is. If you can't find walkers any crisps will do aslong as they are cheese and onion.

GLOSSARY:

Crisp; Fried thinly sliced dehydrated potato, a popular snack in much of the world. Also known as 
a potato chip in some countries.


----------



## DM51

nbp said:


> Turkeys are now on my blacklist.


 
Don’t be rude about George’s turkey ^. You might upset him - he is very fond of it.


----------



## NonSenCe

jacobj.. thanks for the crisp clarification btw. 

------
and 3 raspberries.. yes.. the main point was that there arent that many left anymore ..season is over .

(the neener-neener-nanah-nah-naa part is just added bonus your mind made up, just because you dont got any and i got some of them berries.. hahaha)

--
nothing wrong living in northern finland.. its like alaska but lot warmer! hahah. think it this way: to me that wouldnt be much of punishment.. one can always get some more clothes to stay warm.. but the heat.. one cant just peel off skin and flesh to feel cooler. (one needs to live underground or stay inside in air conditioned areas.. i wouldnt survive in heat of africa or other warm locations.. that would be cruel and unusual punishment. hahah.)

--
one spoonful.. only? oh never mind. that is just called "tasting if its still edible". hahah. 

------
today: same breakfast (fullryewheat toast etc). glass of milk. 
to work: banana. apple from the tree like yesterday. 0.5liter of coke.
after work dinner: mushed potatoes and meatballs (store bought). pint of milk.
now: apple from tree. fistful of marshmellows that are coated with chokolate. pint of water (maybe will add juice into it. dunno yet.)

forgot the icecream again.. damit. oh well. gonna do that tomorrow then maybe. 

and gonna make rice pudding/porrige tomorrow in the oven.. (dont bother doing it on the kettle) want to do it now that i remembered to get the cinnamon from the store.. rice porriged with sugar, cinnamon and milk.. my favorite.


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> Don’t be rude about George’s turkey ^. You might upset him - he is very fond of it.


 
...AND, I'm easily offended too...


----------



## guiri

JacobJones said:


> 5. Crush sandwich under the palm of your hand (this step is neccesary to prevent crisps falling out and make it thin enough to get in your mouth.



You mean, kinda like this?


----------



## guiri

Nonsense, yep, mentioning them raspberries is a very cruel and unusual punishment and yes, you're right, I'd rather be up there too. I don't know if I told you but I used to live in Northern Sweden and we were in Finland shopping all the time. I've also crossed the arctic circle many times. For those who don't know how far the arctic circle is, it's NORTH of Anchorage, Alaska 

Anyway, at least you're down to 0.5 liter of Coke as opposed to 1.5 the other day. That's an improvement :naughty:


----------



## march.brown

JacobJones said:


> CRISP SAMMICH:
> 
> 1. Spread two slices of bread with the fatty product of your choice, I use clover spread (it's a sort of inbetweener, it's not full fat butter but it's not that horrible stuff either).
> 
> 2. Open bag of walkers cheese and onion crisps (open two actually because they're half empty).
> 
> 3. Tip crisps onto one slice of bread, if any fall over the edges put them back on.
> 
> 4. Put other slice of bread ontop (butter side down, duh).
> 
> 5. Crush sandwich under the palm of your hand (this step is neccesary to prevent crisps falling out and make it thin enough to get in your mouth.
> 
> 6. Eat it.
> 
> you'd be amazed how tasty this really is. If you can't find walkers any crisps will do aslong as they are cheese and onion.


Works well with the "Sea Salt & Balsamic Vinegar" crisps that Lidls sell , though to give a better flavour I don't crush the crisps and I don't use any bread ... Straight from the (extra-large) packet is best , uncontaminated by "bread and spread".
.


----------



## guiri

Damn March, all that work (numbered list n' all) and you just ruined it with one long sentence...


----------



## JacobJones

Lol. Atleast some flashaholics have been exposed to the recipe now, maybe they'll turn into....? Crispsandwichaholics?

Ps, how do I find out who edited my sig line? I just noticed that some joker thought it'd be funny to change torchaholic to torchahiloc


----------



## guiri

Message DM51, if it's doable, he can find out..


----------



## DM51

JacobJones said:


> how do I find out who edited my sig line?



Edit Signature (in your User CP). You must have mis-typed it.


----------



## mvyrmnd

march.brown said:


> Works well with the "Sea Salt & Balsamic Vinegar" crisps that Lidls sell , though to give a better flavour I don't crush the crisps and I don't use any bread ... Straight from the (extra-large) packet is best , uncontaminated by "bread and spread".
> .


 
+1 to Salt and Vinegar. 

I've been known to enjoy a Ham, Cheese and Salt & Vinegar Chip Sandwich from time to time.

My wife is currently roasting a pork belly, and it smells fantastic... but I want a sandwich now.


----------



## march.brown

mvyrmnd said:


> My wife is currently roasting a pork belly, and it smells fantastic... but I want a sandwich now.


Whilst your Wife is standing by the cooker , whisper sweet nothings in her ear , nibble her neck and tell her you love her.

Either she will immediately make you a sandwich OR you will have no teeth to eat the pork with ... On the other hand you might be lucky




.


----------



## NonSenCe

i think that pork belly could also be put into sandwich.. but thats just me.


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> Edit Signature (in your User CP). You must have mis-typed it.



DM, when I click on the link to get here in my notification e mail, why does it NOT take me to the last page?


----------



## guiri

mvyrmnd said:


> +1 to Salt and Vinegar.
> 
> I've been known to enjoy a Ham, Cheese and Salt & Vinegar Chip Sandwich from time to time.
> 
> My wife is currently roasting a pork belly, and it smells fantastic... but I want a sandwich now.



Dunno, that pork belly sounds great...


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> i think that pork belly could also be put into sandwich.. but thats just me.



Nah, it's not just you my brother, anything can be made into a sandwich


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> DM, when I click on the link to get here in my notification e mail, why does it NOT take me to the last page?


It wants to make sure you remember what the *first* page said before it lets you get to the real meaty stuff.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

guiri said:


> Geez! Apparently I'm the only diabetic here (for now at least)...



Nope, me too. Just reading this thread raises my Blood sugar to dangerous levels!

As I read your post I was just thinking of my favourite sugar free chocolate - anything from Thorntons, but their luxury assortment is divine.

BTW - I am also partial to a crisp sandwich - either the aforementioned cheese and onion (Deffo Walkers) or some salt and vinegar in a tuna sandwich is v.good.

Can't eat sandwiches too much - doesn't meet the 25% of starch compared to 75%protein/fibre that my regime requires. But give me a bowl of Iceberg lettuce, a cupful of prawns and some Marie Rose sauce with a dash of Paprika and a couple of 'small' slices of Grand Mange Paysan, and I am in Summer Heaven!

Food and Torches - can't do without either, and both done to excess!


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> It wants to make sure you remember what the *first* page said before it lets you get to the real meaty stuff.



The hell? Kinda defeats the purpose of notifications (almost). It USED to take you to THE actual post didn't it?


----------



## guiri

Nyctophiliac said:


> Nope, me too. Just reading this thread raises my Blood sugar to dangerous levels!
> 
> As I read your post I was just thinking of my favourite sugar free chocolate - anything from Thorntons, but their luxury assortment is divine.
> 
> BTW - I am also partial to a crisp sandwich - either the aforementioned cheese and onion (Deffo Walkers) or some salt and vinegar in a tuna sandwich is v.good.
> 
> Can't eat sandwiches too much - doesn't meet the 25% of starch compared to 75%protein/fibre that my regime requires. But give me a bowl of Iceberg lettuce, a cupful of prawns and some Marie Rose sauce with a dash of Paprika and a couple of 'small' slices of Grand Mange Paysan, and I am in Summer Heaven!
> 
> Food and Torches - can't do without either, and both done to excess!



Man, that prawn stuff sounds good. I went to the hospital 'cause my left arm went bananas with me having NO control over it and when they checked my blood, they told me I had diabetes. Well, being a fat ****, I wasn't surprised. The dude said, your blood sugar levels are over a thousand, that's the highest I've ever seen. Well, I must be doing pretty good 'cause I'm down to under 150 average (first few weeks I was averaging around 500) and I cheat a little bit.

All in all, I'm pretty happy with the way my body turned out. Never been very sick in my life n' all that 

I have $hitty luck so I guess this is what I get instead of normal luck 

YES, I realize not going into coma or going blind at over 1000 sugar levels would be considered being lucky but I was referring to everything else. Thought I'd mention that 'cause I KNOW someone's gonna catch that.


----------



## JacobJones

guiri said:


> The hell? Kinda defeats the purpose of notifications (almost). It USED to take you to THE actual post didn't it?


 
That's weird George. When I click the link in the notifcation emails it does take me to the most recent post in the thread.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-and-Bread-and-Sandwiches-Oh-My!&goto=newpost

that is the link it sends me every time someone posts in this thread. Aren't the links it sends you followed by &goto=newpost?


----------



## guiri

Well Jacob, yes and no. Now that you mentioned it, I went to look and in my webmail (I check my mail online) it actually cuts the link off right before the [email protected] and so on. Don't know why but I intend to find out.
So, I downloaded the mail in Thunderbird and there, it shows up just fine.

I'm a bit sick of having problems with my webmail and this is far from the first time 

At least now I know the problem. Where is DM, we need to beat him on the head...


----------



## nbp

Ate a cheese sandwich for lunch. 3 cheeses, mayo and ciabatta bread. Not too bad; simple but satisfying. 


Since we have some ice cream eaters here, I gotta vent about ice cream scoops. I am so sick of these crap scoops that are cheap steel plated with cheap whatever and start to disintegrate as soon as they go in the dishwasher and get hit with some detergent. I want an ice cream scoop that is milled out of a bar of real stainless and polished to a mirror shine and will last the rest of my life. It should weigh three pounds and survive IED without issue. I want to put it through the dishwasher 10,000 times and never see any pitting or flaking. The steel the dishwasher is made out of and the forks and knives are made out of survives just fine. Why can't they make the flippin' scoop out of that stuff?!


----------



## NonSenCe

icecream scoop? lol. i open package, take biggest kitchen knife or meat cleaver and cut myself an chunk or two.  

no lollygaggin here so dont need no stinkin scoops.. hahahah.

-- tried to do few balls at one time.. but kept breaking them plasticky models all the time so i just gave up trying to make them look good..

i think if you need an icecream scoop that lasts.. you need to ask them people whom roll them for you in the fairgrounds and icecream houses shops and carts and trucks, where they get their whole metal scoops.. those last forever and make tons of icecream cones during summer/year. or have someone who is handy make you one out of that stainless.. that would be neat btw.. stainless scoop and stainless handle with wooden grip.. sweet. (i think i have seen similar sold in very high end and high priced kitchen store)


----------



## Meganoggin

Full custom Ti Rick Hinderer ice cream scoop, with an ice pick handle?


----------



## guiri

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EB44Q0/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZR8RNI/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015ZG8B4/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DMCMAK/?tag=cpf0b6-20

This ain't bending and just run it over hot water when you're done..http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ICE...497?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2566f6d581


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri knows his icecream scoops too.. 

that alessi made one i think i have seen before.. and those vintage models are probably guaranteed to last a another lifetime


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Full custom Ti Rick Hinderer ice cream scoop, with an ice pick handle?


 

YES! 

I am going to start a thread right now in the McGizmo forum and see if Don can whip us up some kitchen utensils! :rock:


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> guiri knows his icecream scoops too..
> 
> that alessi made one i think i have seen before.. and those vintage models are probably guaranteed to last a another lifetime


 

...I'm thinking they're good for beating up intruders too 

nbp, I was going to say, have one made if you feel it's worth it. Plenty of people here with metal working skills 

Polished stainless steel should give you plenty of slide and I ASSUME, hold up in the washer.


----------



## march.brown

Who needs an ice-cream scoop when the solid stainless steel desert-spoons are strong enough to do the job ... You should use soft-scoop ice cream or set the freezer temperature correctly.

I take the flavours I need out of the freezer a few minutes before I need to scoop the ice-cream ... Usually when I'm about half-way through the main course ... It is easy to scoop that way ... Even my Grandsons know how to do it ... One likes the mint-choc-chip and the toffee flavours , the other likes the chocolate and the strawberry ... I like the Lidls Bourbon vanilla flavour and any others that happen to be available ... Great when the kids come round as every flavour is in use.

So , get the temperature right and just use a strong desert-spoon ... Anyway , scoops don't hold enough , they are only good to make ice-cream balls ... With practice , a desert-spoon can scoop about a quarter of a litre if needed.

For watching a Rugby international game on TV , you need a litre of mint-choc-chip ice-cream plus a four pack of nicely chilled Draught Guinness ... If you don't have Prostate problems , make it a six pack ... Those were the days !

Scoops are for Wimps.

*p.s.* I don't put the Draught Guiness on the ice-cream , I put it in a glass ... I thought I better mention that with people like *guiri* reading this.
.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Who needs an ice-cream scoop when the solid stainless steel desert-spoons are strong enough to do the job ...



I was going to say that NOT everyone's an artist like you March but then at the end, you threw me to the wolves so I take that back, you stain on the British Empire...(I figure that one'll do the job


----------



## DM51

NonSenCe said:


> guiri knows his icecream scoops too


 
He's not allowed any ice-cream until he's finished eating his turkey sandwich.


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp said:


> YES!
> 
> I am going to start a thread right now in the McGizmo forum and see if Don can whip us up some kitchen utensils! :rock:


 
I thought that might push your buttons!


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I thought that might push your buttons!



Well, I thought about it but then forgot about it. I had something made by a guy in England and sent here so I'm all for custom stuff when you can't find what you need. All it takes is some money 

Yeah, consider my buttons pushed


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> He's not allowed any ice-cream until he's finished eating his turkey sandwich.


 
March, no sammich, no dessert....listen to what your daddy says..


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> I was going to say that NOT everyone's an artist like you March but then at the end, you threw me to the wolves so I take that back, you stain on the British Empire...(I figure that one'll do the job)


I remember when we had a proper Empire ... Now we have to do as Europe tells us to ... Great shame.

Bring back the good old days , though I gotta admit that Lidls stuff is good and I drive a Honda now.
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> March, no sammich, no dessert....listen to what your daddy says..


If you are wealthy then you can be my new Daddy ... I could do with some money.

So Daddy , open your wallet and say to me *"Help yourself"*

From your loving son *XXX*
.


----------



## guiri

Ignore, duplicate post..


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I remember when we had a proper Empire ... Now we have to do as Europe tells us to ... Great shame.
> 
> Bring back the good old days , though I gotta admit that Lidls stuff is good and I drive a Honda now.
> .


 
Ok, I have a question here...when yall were kicking a$$ and taking names, was Wales even included in those days? You know, in the empire I mean... :devil:


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> If you are wealthy then you can be my new Daddy ... I could do with some money.
> 
> So Daddy , open your wallet and say to me *"Help yourself"*
> 
> From your loving son *XXX*
> .



Ok, because you have NOT paid attention and missed the fact that it was DM who said you couldn't have ice cream if you didn't finish your sammich, I'm gonna lower your weekly allowance to a farthing...


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Ok, I have a question here...when yall were kicking a$$ and taking names, was Wales even included in those days? You know, in the empire I mean... :devil:


I can't remember that far back 'cos I was very young but my Dad would have known all about it.

I remember the battle of Stirling Bridge in 1297 when the English and Welsh armies fought against William Wallace ... Welsh archers were the best mercenaries that groats and farthings could buy ... The best in the world ! ... We still lost that one though , due to the English running away in a panic.

Then later on we did the battle of Agincourt when the Welsh army archers were amazing again and won the day.

Then very recently in 1879 a large number of Welsh were involved in the Zulu war with Rourkes Drift and Isanalwana being particularly nasty ... In a way , we were sort of accumulating extra countries at that time to join our British Empire ... They were the good old Victorian Days. 

Then , only the other day , there were the two World wars where many , many thousands of brave Welsh boys fought alongside men from every country in the British Empire plus others who came from non-British-Empire countries (such as America) to enlist in the British army ... There were quite a lot of Welsh regiments in those days ... Unfortunately , due to defence cut-backs there are less than ten now.

Unfortunately , Britain has now been co-opted (annexed ?) into Europe (without a war) and even in the UK we now have Irish , Scottish and Welsh parliaments ... After hundreds of years of fighting to unify Britain we are being effectively disbanded ... If we had known this would happen , the Welsh wouldn't have let the English beat them all those hundreds of years ago just to be ruled by Westminster for only a few hundred years ... It wasn't worth all the fighting.

p.s.. I am not really that old , I am only 73.

p.p.s.. If I knew how to fiddle my expenses , I would be a Member of Parliament.
.


----------



## JacobJones

The EU aren't having it all their own way, they can keep their euros and strange measurements


----------



## Acid87

I love how this thread is still going! I haven't kept up to date with the latest scandals involving how warm bread is best etc. Really pleased this was brought back from the dead after the server issues months back.

My current thing is toasted tuna sandwiches with butter and chipotle Tabasco sauce cut into 4 small triangles. I'm 24 and proud to cut my bread in baby triangles!


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> I remember the battle of Stirling Bridge in 1297 when the English and Welsh armies fought against William Wallace ... Welsh archers were the best mercenaries that groats and farthings could buy ... The best in the world ! ... We still lost that one though , due to the English running away in a panic.



Being a Scot I would just like to add to this point we really did stick the boot in a Stirling Bridge. The tactics of the Scots on the day was sublime. This of course is a very subjective view.....


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> Being a Scot I would just like to add to this point we really did stick the boot in at Stirling Bridge. The tactics of the Scots on the day was sublime. This of course is a very subjective view.....


We can't blame the Welsh for losing , as it was the English who panicked ... And the Scots were seriously outnumbered ... It's amazing what lifting their kilts did ... The English apparently were worried about being taken prisoner by those sexually explicit Scotsmen ... So you're right about the tactics ... The Welsh didn't care as they had sheep as pets.

I'm half Scottish (my Dads side) , even though I live in Wales ... Wales has amazing trout and salmon fishing but without all those Scottish midges ! ... I speak from personal experience from when I fished on the Duke of Buccleuch (or Buccleugh) private water and had more midge bites than salmon bites.
.


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> Wales has amazing trout and salmon fishing but without all those Scottish midges ! ... I speak from personal experience from when I fished on the Duke of Buccleuch (or Buccleugh) private water and had more midge bites than salmon bites.
> .



I work as an outdoor instructor and the midges are terrible although they have luckily died down now since the summer Is over. As for us Scots and kilt lifting that's something reserved for special ladies nowadays.


----------



## Meganoggin

Chipotle Tabasco, now you are talking my kind of sauce!


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I can't remember that far back 'cos I was very young but my Dad would have known all about it.
> 
> I remember the battle of Stirling Bridge in 1297 when the English and Welsh armies fought against William Wallace ... Welsh archers were the best mercenaries that groats and farthings could buy ... The best in the world ! ... We still lost that one though , due to the English running away in a panic.
> 
> Then later on we did the battle of Agincourt when the Welsh army archers were amazing again and won the day.
> 
> Then very recently in 1879 a large number of Welsh were involved in the Zulu war with Rourkes Drift and Isanalwana being particularly nasty ... In a way , we were sort of accumulating extra countries at that time to join our British Empire ... They were the good old Victorian Days.
> 
> Then , only the other day , there were the two World wars where many , many thousands of brave Welsh boys fought alongside men from every country in the British Empire plus others who came from non-British-Empire countries (such as America) to enlist in the British army ... There were quite a lot of Welsh regiments in those days ... Unfortunately , due to defence cut-backs there are less than ten now.
> 
> Unfortunately , Britain has now been co-opted (annexed ?) into Europe (without a war) and even in the UK we now have Irish , Scottish and Welsh parliaments ... After hundreds of years of fighting to unify Britain we are being effectively disbanded ... If we had known this would happen , the Welsh wouldn't have let the English beat them all those hundreds of years ago just to be ruled by Westminster for only a few hundred years ... It wasn't worth all the fighting.
> 
> p.s.. I am not really that old , I am only 73.
> 
> p.p.s.. If I knew how to fiddle my expenses , I would be a Member of Parliament.
> .



Things were better in the old days weren't they? Mind you, I didn't know your pappy fought at Sterling. Sweet!

Hey, I saw the movie and I'm thinking the English ran away when Wallace and his buddies turned around and mooned them. Buncha pu****s those English (man, DM is gonna ban me at least for this one) :devil:

Yeah, it's hard to hold on to an empire longer than a few hundred years. Seems to be the norm these days...as for the european community, I'm not sure I much agree with it. Seems that things got worse after that. Me, I'm having problems in Bulgaria and since the Bulgarians are totally retarded, no one wants to deal with them (Sweden apparently doesn't even have an embassy there any longer). THis is kicking my *** 'cause my dad left me his house in his will and his wife and her daughter are doing the court thing trying to take it away from me (long story) and since Bulgaria does it's own thing, I can't very well get any justice down there 

It was better in the old days when you could just go in and behead a bunch of people. Oh well, that's progress for ya.
Now, where are my sammiches?


----------



## guiri

JacobJones said:


> The EU aren't having it all their own way, they can keep their euros and strange measurements



Yeah, never agreed with that one either. What the hell's wrong with doing a simple currency conversion? Worked for me all my life. I don't believe in this we're gonna be one people and all that and I've said it for a long time, this european community was doomed from the start. Hell, we've never NOT killed each other in Europe, why would these decades be different. Nah, I don't see it


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> I work as an outdoor instructor and the midges are terrible although they have luckily died down now since the summer Is over. As for us Scots and kilt lifting that's something reserved for special ladies nowadays.



I had a great picture of a scot going commando but I'm sure that even if I LINK to it instead of posting, I'll get spanked so I'll refrain. I think I've already gotten the English powers that be against me after my comment above and I am bracing for the inevitable. A severe 6D maglite beating...


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> I had a great picture of a scot going commando but I'm sure that even if I LINK to it instead of posting, I'll get spanked so I'll refrain. I think I've already gotten the English powers that be against me after my comment above and I am bracing for the inevitable. A severe 6D maglite beating...



I'm pretty sure it would be a 6th bottle of ketchup since this is a snack style thread. Also I'm pretty sure Greta may find us Scotsmen quite the treat.


----------



## guiri

She might, BUT, until she says so, I'll refrain from posting. I'm prolly gonna get whooped by DM when he sees my post anyway :devil:


----------



## NonSenCe

home self made yeast bread.. with the root of the bread done yesterday.. (pre-ferment or mother dough?) second try trying grandmas recipe.. and this time it tasted almost the kind i remember it beeing. or i was hungryer this time. ahahh.. everything tastes better when you are hungry. 

just butter on top. like always. ohh the sweet smell urges me to go and get third serving ..i think i will.


----------



## Meganoggin

Acid87 said:


> I'm pretty sure it would be a 6th bottle of ketchup since this is a snack style thread. Also I'm pretty sure Greta may find us Scotsmen quite the treat.


 
You have never met Greta.


----------



## Meganoggin

Back OT, tonight is a French style chicken casserole with puy lentils and fresh local bread. Yum :naughty:


----------



## Acid87

Meganoggin said:


> You have never met Greta.



What you trying to say! Us Scots are great.

Just had a lovely mince pie from the butcher.


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> What you trying to say! Us Scots are great.
> 
> Just had a lovely mince pie from the butcher.


 
Mince pie ?

Its not Christmas yet. 

You should be eating a Haggis pie instead (without the skin though)





.


----------



## JacobJones

You got a mince pie from a butcher? Does that mean it's got real mince in? I though all mince pies where filled with that weird fruit crap


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> Mince pie ?
> 
> Its not Christmas yet.
> 
> You should be eating a Haggis pie instead (without the skin though)
> .



The haggis' are hibernating so don't taste as nice.....

Not that type of mince pie. It's minced beef and gravy basically but you knew that and were just trying to wind me up. Silly me.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> home self made yeast bread.. with the root of the bread done yesterday.. (pre-ferment or mother dough?) second try trying grandmas recipe.. and this time it tasted almost the kind i remember it beeing. or i was hungryer this time. ahahh.. everything tastes better when you are hungry.
> 
> just butter on top. like always. ohh the sweet smell urges me to go and get third serving ..i think i will.



The hell with visiting DM, I think I'll just pop over to Finland 
No offense DM


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> The haggis' are hibernating so don't taste as nice.....
> 
> Not that type of mince pie. It's minced beef and gravy basically but you knew that and were just trying to wind me up. Silly me.



Gotcha didn't he? 

Me, I bought a pressure cooker the other day (haven't gotten it yet) and I'm gonna try my hand on some stews.


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Gotcha didn't he?
> 
> Me, I bought a pressure cooker the other day (haven't gotten it yet) and I'm gonna try my hand on some stews.



I love meat from a pressure cooker in a stew. Basically melts in your mouth. Drooooool


----------



## DM51

Acid87 said:


> haggis


I tried to eat a haggis once, but it ran away. It looked pretty nasty, a lurid red color and covered with hair, so I didn't bother to chase after it.





guiri said:


> ... visiting DM, I think I'll just pop over to Finland


How did you find out I was hiding in Finland?


----------



## Meganoggin

Acid87 said:


> I love meat from a pressure cooker in a stew. Basically melts in your mouth. Drooooool



Hmm, you have just reminded me to get the slow cooker out of the cupboard - I love Autumn and Winter, stews and casseroles.


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> I tried to eat a haggis once, but it ran away. It looked pretty nasty, a lurid red color and covered with hair, so I didn't bother to chase after it.
> How did you find out I was hiding in Finland?



Why didn't you chase it? Was it too dark where you were?

As for you being in Finland, like I told someone the other day, I can find anything but money.

True story, she lost a $25 bet to me because she misunderstood the statement and thought I meant I CAN find money.
She is an American living in Mexico and she DID pay up. Very cool and happened last week 

By the way, here's one of her comments so you KNOW I had to rub it in when I won 
"that is gonna be THE best 25 dollars I ever earned!"

A few minutes later
"$hit, I owe you 25 bucks"

"I swear to god I thought it said I CAN"T find anything except moeny" (Ignore her misspellings, she types fast n' all that)

I LOVE this part
"but it says I CAN find anything except moeny and here I thought YOU were an [email protected]
crap"

Now, you KNOW she'll never live this down, right?


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> I love meat from a pressure cooker in a stew. Basically melts in your mouth. Drooooool



Well, my late wife (she's not dead, just late for everything and I DID divorce her a$$ some years ago. Time flies when you're having fun apparently 'cause when I was asked on a form when I got divorced, I had to call my lawyer and ask him and it turns
out it was much longer than I thought...ahh). Anyway, she used to cook this stuff in a crock pot (I didn't know what it was till she got one but for those who don't, you SLOW cook instead of the other way around. Toss the stuff in the pot, set it to cook slowly and when you come home after work, the stuff's done.) but I know there's no way in hell I can stay at home all day and smell this stuff and not violate this thing and eat it half raw so I got the faster option instead. That's just how I roll...


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Hmm, you have just reminded me to get the slow cooker out of the cupboard - I love Autumn and Winter, stews and casseroles.



I love autumn and winter but I'm not sure what this has to do with stews and casseroles. I can eat them damn things anytime. Hell, I don't judge n' stuff...


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> It's minced beef and gravy basically but you knew that and were just trying to wind me up. Silly me.


What ? ... Moi ? ... I wouldn't dream of winding anyone up ... Ask any of my Wives ... Except this one as she might agree with you (wrongly of course) ... Some of the smaller butchers in Wales also sell mincemeat as well as minced meat ... When I say smaller butchers , I don't mean vertically challenged butchers ... I mean smaller village shops ... I suppose they have to do something with the scraps of (sawdust covered) meat rather than throw them away.
.


----------



## march.brown

DM51 said:


> I tried to eat a haggis once, but it ran away. It looked pretty nasty, a lurid red color and covered with hair, so I didn't bother to chase after it.


 Haggises are great spicy flavoured things , so you missed out on a nice savoury snack ... You have to kill the haggis first then do the same as you do with pigs ... Burn all the hair off with a blow-lamp ... You don't have to clean out a haggis like with deer and rabbits ... The heart , lungs and other bits have already been chopped up so it is easy to cook ... Not at all like deer ... They have a lot of unwanted (to me) stuff inside them ... Didn't realise how much there was ... Still , the foxes clean up after you've gone.

My present Wife wouldn't like me to bring home a dead deer ... She is squeamish about salmon and trout and prefers them ready frozen covered in breadcrumbs.

She said that if she had to kill an animal or a fish then she would be a vegetarian ... I suppose that's why man became "the hunter" ... Stone-age men got fed up of living on bread and pancakes and had to do something about it ... They were the good old days when you didn't need several expensive licenses just to catch fish and wild animals ... 

When I was a boy , we couldn't afford licenses and you could always recognise the boys who had been successful in illegal trout fishing ... They were the ones walking like John Wayne due to a string of cold , sticky trout being concealed down the trouser legs ... 

Those were the days
.


----------



## Acid87

DM51 said:


> I tried to eat a haggis once, but it ran away. It looked pretty nasty, a lurid red color and covered with hair, so I didn't bother to chase after it.
> 
> How did you find out I was hiding in Finland?



The Haggis is a mad wee creature I've heard they can out run Usain Bolt backwards.....



march.brown said:


> What ? ... Moi ? ... I wouldn't dream of winding anyone up ... Ask any of my Wives ... Except this one as she might agree with you (wrongly of course) ... Some of the smaller butchers in Wales also sell mincemeat as well as minced meat ... When I say smaller butchers , I don't mean vertically challenged butchers ... I mean smaller village shops ... I suppose they have to do something with the scraps of (sawdust covered) meat rather than throw them away.
> .



You are indeed a wind up merchant. The scraps get put into pies indeed. Got to love a pie full of fat, gristle and the remains of some meat steaming hot covered in Brown sauce.


----------



## Meganoggin

Pies with HP sauce - now you are talking. The cheaper the better, made with mystery meat and hotter than a volcano.


----------



## Acid87

Meganoggin said:


> Pies with HP sauce - now you are talking. The cheaper the better, made with mystery meat and hotter than a volcano.



Man after my own heart. I'm just popping out to the post office to post some MP sales and pass the butcher ill have a pie on you.
Steven


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri.. hmm but you do remember that DM keeps offering meat on the bread (the storky marabou) but over here the only meaty thing on top of the bread you get is your upper lip.  

was good bread btw. got the second one left for today. ended up eating the whole loaf yesterday. hahah

today.. i want to do the apple pie.. the american style. the apples are waking me up when they fall off the tree and roll down the roof.. 

...
stews and casseroles.. winter.. yea.. i eat them more in winter too. but they are year round thing here too. why more in winter.. because they take a while to cook. so the oven etc are hot long time and make kitchen feel hot/warm, and that feels very nice when its -10 or more outside.. that one heat source that is very much warmer than the other rooms and there is food soon ready to be eaten cooking in there.. aaahhh! you just fight the feeling of cold with "soul food" hahah. 

and when eating a stew, the steaming hot plate full of delicious stuff just seems to warm you inside out much better than hot steak and fries. cupping your hands around the bowl and inhaling the steam etc.. kinda same reason why people in real north and cold tend to eat really heavy breakfast with hot porridge etc that keeps the warmth in your tummy for long time after you wander outside into the cold. 

ok i need to make some casserole or stew soon.. hahaha. maybe beef bourguignon after long while.. but alas.. dont have red wine.. damnit. and buying a wine bottle just to make food feels like waste. (dont drink wine either)


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> guiri.. hmm but you do remember that DM keeps offering meat on the bread


The hell with that. Are you still harboring a fugitive? He's there, in your house eating MY rasberries, isn't he? This is bull$hit!


---today.. i want to do the apple pie.. the american style. the apples are waking me up when they fall off the tree and roll down the roof.. 

******* apples! Tell'em to be quiet or only to fall when they're rotten and super soft..

...
stews and casseroles.. winter.. yea.. i eat them more in winter too. but they are year round thing here too. why more in winter.. because they take a while to cook. so the oven etc are hot long time and make kitchen feel hot/warm, and that feels very nice when its -10 or more outside.. that one heat source that is very much warmer than the other rooms and there is food soon ready to be eaten cooking in there.. aaahhh! you just fight the feeling of cold with "soul food" hahah. 


Me, I love the cold brother...I'm on my way..tell DM not to go anywhere


and when eating a stew, the steaming hot plate full of delicious stuff just seems to warm you inside out much better than hot steak and fries. cupping your hands around the bowl and inhaling the steam etc.. kinda same reason why people in real north and cold tend to eat really heavy breakfast with hot porridge etc that keeps the warmth in your tummy for long time after you wander outside into the cold. 

STOP IT! I can't take it any longer..

ok i need to make some casserole or stew soon.. hahaha. maybe beef bourguignon after long while.. but alas.. dont have red wine.. damnit. and buying a wine bottle just to make food feels like waste. (dont drink wine either)

Nope, NO waste. Get the cheapest red wine you can., Usually the cheaper the better it tastes in food. Use what you need and close the bottle. If you keep it in a fridge, you can use it for years. Even if it ferments, it has no effect on the food. That will boil out. Trust me on this. I have NEVER cooked any food with water. Beer or wine, from DAY ONE!
Had a recipe for a stew with wine and guiness..........it was ungodly good!


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> ok i need to make some casserole or stew soon.. hahaha. maybe beef bourguignon after long while.. but alas.. dont have red wine.. damnit. and buying a wine bottle just to make food feels like waste. (dont drink wine either)
> 
> Nope, NO waste. Get the cheapest red wine you can., Usually the cheaper the better it tastes in food. Use what you need and close the bottle. If you keep it in a fridge, you can use it for years. Even if it ferments, it has no effect on the food. That will boil out. Trust me on this. I have NEVER cooked any food with water. Beer or wine, from DAY ONE!
> Had a recipe for a stew with wine and guiness..........it was ungodly good!


 Oh dear ... If the wine is not suitable for drinking then it's no good for cooking with ... It has got to be Red Wine 'cos Red Wine is the same colour as blood and is therefore essential to the human body ... White Wine is actually a yellowish colour ... It reminds me of a body fluid which is no good to cook with , but I can't remember what it is ... Actually I can remember but it would be censured by the moderators.

Cooking with Guinness is amazing and second only to cooking with red wine ... 

Marinade your meat in Red wine overnight , strain off half of the wine and keep it to one side ... Cook your meat then just before serving put the wine back in and simmer for a few minutes only ... No real need to lose all the alcohol content due to overheating the juices.

"Any old wine" rhymes with "Philistine"





.


----------



## DM51

Getting hot around here with George & the gang hunting me down, I'm gonna have to leave Finland. Thanks for the hospitaility NonSenCe, the raspberries were fantastic...

Next stop... not sure where. Antarctica, maybe. I've been there before, so they'll never find me there. 100 lbs chocolate, 200 lbs of strawberry jam, 50 doz. tins of butter, 5000 baps and 90 doz. eggs should keep me going for a while... 

mmm fried egg banjo & butter _[droooool]_


----------



## NonSenCe

dem penguins have annoying habit of eating the sweet stuff.. and they do gang up on you so you dont stand a chance.. no matter if they cant fly.. you can run but you cant hide.. they are slow waddling creatures but very determined to get that jam from you.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Oh dear ... If the wine is not suitable for drinking then it's no good for cooking with ... It has got to be Red Wine 'cos Red Wine is the same colour as blood and is therefore essential to the human body ... White Wine is actually a yellowish colour ... It reminds me of a body fluid which is no good to cook with , but I can't remember what it is ... Actually I can remember but it would be censured by the moderators.
> 
> Cooking with Guinness is amazing and second only to cooking with red wine ...
> 
> Marinade your meat in Red wine overnight , strain off half of the wine and keep it to one side ... Cook your meat then just before serving put the wine back in and simmer for a few minutes only ... No real need to lose all the alcohol content due to overheating the juices.
> 
> "Any old wine" rhymes with "Philistine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I've even cooked with Whiskey...some kind...not a connoisseur


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> Getting hot around here with George & the gang hunting me down, I'm gonna have to leave Finland. Thanks for the hospitaility NonSenCe, the raspberries were fantastic...
> 
> Next stop... not sure where. Antarctica, maybe. I've been there before, so they'll never find me there. 100 lbs chocolate, 200 lbs of strawberry jam, 50 doz. tins of butter, 5000 baps and 90 doz. eggs should keep me going for a while...
> 
> mmm fried egg banjo & butter _[droooool]_



Wishful thinking...Fee, Fi, Fo, Fum, I smell an Englishman. They even wrote a book about it. You can run but you can't hide boy!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> dem penguins have annoying habit of eating the sweet stuff.. and they do gang up on you so you dont stand a chance.. no matter if they cant fly.. you can run but you cant hide.. they are slow waddling creatures but very determined to get that jam from you.


 
Plus, make sure you keep circling and shufflin' them feet and keep in the circle. It gets chilly down there.

I can see it now, he starts starving and one of the penguins regurgitates some old fish down his throat. I think I'd fly down there to see that...


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> I've even cooked with Whiskey...some kind...not a connoisseur


Do you mean Whisky or Whiskey.

Whisky is made in Scotland ... Whiskey can be Irish or American and from some other locations.

I just hope that you didn't cook with whisky from the Scottish island of Islay ... That would be sacrilege ... If it was cask strength Islay whisky , then it would be totally unforgivable.

I'm going on holiday to Turkey in a few hours time and will worry all week about you using the amber nectar for cooking ... I just hope that it was one of those awful Bourbon Whiskeys.

I will read replies when I return to normality next week.

Normality ??? 
.


----------



## guiri

Normality? This thread IS normality. As for which amber it was, I have no idea. I'm a heathen. It was good though.
You would have loved it. Lots of fat and grease from the cream


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah normality? is it something edible? 

hahah... i have never claimed to be "normal".. but everyone else.. they are ODD!

i really would like to like whisky/whiskey. but somehow i cant get around to that. i like to "water down" my alcohol with something else (juice or soda etc).. if i do shots they cant be long lingering warming and tasting sensation like in whiskeys. they gotta burn the pallets for few seconds only and then be over with.. nothing too flavored.. or strong flavor but not confusing many like in best whisky/whiskeys i have tried.. whisky is in my mind meant to be savoured and sipped slowly enjoying it thouroughly in very snobbish way.. served as is or with ice.. nothing else. i cant think of myself adding soda into that stuff (even if i kinda dont like the whisky.. hahha..)

i want to like it. sometimes i just want to drink like gentlemen of days gone by. to my mind whisky is the upper class drink. not easy booze to be mixed with coca cola. hahah. but an drink to ponder lifes deepest meanings et cetera..

but the taste and after effects of the whisky right after sipping it to me seems to be kinda eccentric in nature.. slow burn and warmth sliding down inside your body and the explosion of the flavours and scents filling the nose and pallet with so many different nuances. it confuses my simple mind. but i want to like it.. but to me drinking is more simple thing.. its not to enjoy and savor the moment.. its to get drunk. and then have fun. 

i want to like it because of the images it conjures in my mind.. cowboy by campfire or at saloon clearing the dust from his throat.. the olde english gentleman in smoking jacket and slippers reading days paper or listening jazz or blues and having an cigar (dont smoke either).. or high flying big company executives winding down after long day haggling in wallstreet and talking about future and past with collegues.. 

whiskywhiskey.. its an "image" thing to me. i dont fit into any of the above cathegories so i have no excuse for pretending to be one to start to drink it for fun. (and.. i wouldnt have afford to get the "good" stuff.. it costs WAY too much)

--------
today the last bit of the homemade bread.. next time i will only do one.. it dont taste as good when it gets older as it did out of the oven. 

later gonna do some spaghetti and bolognese sauce (from can) with minced meat. or if i get lazy i just order home delivery of an kebab.


----------



## guiri

Home delivery of a kebab? That's just disgusting. By the time you get it, it's not going to be hot, the bread will be soggy and the lettuce warm. Shame on you.

As for the whisky my little raspberry eating brother, I never drank it, I cooked with it. There's a difference


----------



## nbp

What kind of kebab has bread on it? Isn't it a stick with meat and veggies that is cooked on a grill? That's how I think of it.

Anyways, I put 'crisps' on my sandwich today. Haven't done that in years. It was tasty: turkey, salami, havarti, lettuce, Lay's Sour Cream and Onion chips, and Miracle Whip. I like the added crunchiness of the chips; texture is important to me. 

Last week I got some of mom's chicken salad sandwiches. Those are awesome. The chicken salad is really hearty: shredded chicken, mayo, diced hard-boiled eggs, toasted almond slices, diced celery and diced grapes. Then she gets these gigantic croissants and puts the salad on those.  So good! 

I also was thinking the other day about these amazing muffalettas I had at a Jason's Deli. (George, those are around by you, have you ever been??? You must go!!) Their turkey muffaletta is freaking delicious. If you like olives, you will love a muffaletta. This guy took a pretty good pic of it if you want to see it. My buddy was head over heels for their Beefeater, basically a really overstuffed and juicy French Dip type thing. Man, I wish we had a Jason's around here. :scowl:


----------



## guiri

nbp, I think these foreigners have ruined you, calling chips "crisps" 

Man, that stuff sounds good AND, I have looked up the Jason's place and there are five locations in Charlotte so I'm gonna check it out. So, is the muffaletta just the bread? Looks a bit like the Ciabatta bread over at Schlotzky's. One ofthe best sammiches I've ever had and unfortunately, there is NOTHING around here. There was but they closed it down and everything new that comes in the area sucks! 

I also downloaded that pic you posted a link to (for research purposes) so I'm set. Thank you sir! 

I LOVE this thread and thanks soooo much for starting it back up. I still feel a bit guilty for derailing the original one but when I get some sammiches in me, it makes me feel a little better. Only temporarily of course...


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> nbp, I think these foreigners have ruined you, calling chips "crisps"
> 
> Man, that stuff sounds good AND, I have looked up the Jason's place and there are five locations in Charlotte so I'm gonna check it out. So, is the muffaletta just the bread? Looks a bit like the Ciabatta bread over at Schlotzky's. One ofthe best sammiches I've ever had and unfortunately, there is NOTHING around here. There was but they closed it down and everything new that comes in the area sucks!
> 
> I also downloaded that pic you posted a link to (for research purposes) so I'm set. Thank you sir!
> 
> I LOVE this thread and thanks soooo much for starting it back up. I still feel a bit guilty for derailing the original one but when I get some sammiches in me, it makes me feel a little better. Only temporarily of course...


 

Mmmmm....crisps..... 


The Jason's I went to where I had that muffaletta for the first time was in downtown Charlotte, in some kind of multi-level outdoor mall restaurant courtyard thing. I can't really remember where it was exactly, I think near the airport as I was getting ready to leave after visiting friends in Rock Hill. Muffaletta is the whole sandwich; they come from New Orleans. We have Schlotzky's up here, and I do love me some of their sammies too. :nana: I think you will be really happy with the Jason's Deli though. :thumbsup:




I also think it's funny that the most successful thread I have ever posted here is not about flashlights, but sandwiches. :hahaha:


----------



## Meganoggin

Oh wow jasons deli looks fantastic and very reasonably priced. I've been away at a trade fair for two days and had to endure the worst steak i have had in a long time. Together with overpriced crap at the site. Nice to be back at home with my own bed and home cooked food.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I also think it's funny that the most successful thread I have ever posted here is not about flashlights, but sandwiches. :hahaha:





So, helluva drive from cheese state just to eat a sammich BUT, I DO understand


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Oh wow jasons deli looks fantastic and very reasonably priced. I've been away at a trade fair for two days and had to endure the worst steak i have had in a long time. Together with overpriced crap at the site. Nice to be back at home with my own bed and home cooked food.


 
Noggin! I used to work at consumer shows, you know, sellin' stuff. For awhile, I had this lady try to talk me into selling my home baked bread on one of the shows but I really had no time to prepare and set it up. I think it would have been a hit 'cause you know what fresh baked bread smell does to people?


----------



## JacobJones

nbp said:


> What kind of kebab has bread on it? Isn't it a stick with meat and veggies that is cooked on a grill? That's how I think of it.


 
I think of it like that aswell, I was shocked when I heard about donner kababs.

@guiri it's not us who took a perfectly good language and mutilated it


----------



## DM51

@ nbp... that turkey item you were keen on... well, the word may have different meanings, I suppose, but best to avoid using it on a family-friendly forum, lol :green:


----------



## nbp

Sorry David I didn't know! I just was referring to the sandwich, the * [language]*aletta. I will fix those and put the full name in. I didn't mean anything bad by it and had no idea there was any other meaning.


----------



## guiri

JacobJones said:


> I think of it like that aswell, I was shocked when I heard about donner kababs.
> 
> @guiri it's not us who took a perfectly good language and mutilated it



Man, I live in the US so you know I can't comment on that in public :devil:

As for the kebab, I think it would be called a gyro here..


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Sorry David I didn't know! I just was referring to the sandwich, the * [language]*aletta. I will fix those and put the full name in. I didn't mean anything bad by it and had no idea there was any other meaning.



See, now THIS is why I made my own forum years ago 
NO children allowed in it


----------



## nbp

nbp said:


> Sorry David I didn't know! I just was referring to the sandwich, the [language]aletta. I will fix those and put the full name in. I didn't mean anything bad by it and had no idea there was any other meaning.



You are such a knucklehead. :nana:


----------



## NonSenCe

now im curious what was the word that is deleted.. hahah.. 

and nbp.. i bet the guy who told the original story of going to elevator without an flashlight didnt see the original thread spiraling out of control into sandwiches and food.. one is none but butter is better! (i wish that thread could be revived.. it has so many good recipes) 

and i think its wrong you to label this thread to be about sandwiches.. it seems to go off the track all the time (like it should) to other food related items like chokolate and storks and icecream and penguins.  

wonder what penguin tastes like? dodo bird couldnt fly either but it was eaten to extinction.. but its said that they were too dumb to learn and fear.. penguins likely are smarter. or are they just surviving because they mostly live where there are hardly any people to eat and hunt them for fun. or are they all like Skipper, Private, Kovalski and Rico.. "just smile and wave boys. smile and wave." 

---
today i had only spaghetti and bolognese sauce again (leftovers from yesterday). and didnt even make the bread root.. will do that on weekend then maybe. 

tomorrow i will do some chicken fillets/breasts and fry them abit then cover them with cream and add some spices and paprika slices and tomato slices and put them into oven to simmer for a while. then cook some rice to go with them. 

as a side note about food related stuff.. i think i might of been almost asked out today.. she called me and said she wanted to go to have dinner or something together next week when we both have a day off.. i want to do something fun with you she said. not sure though if its just meant to be a "friends getting together" or something more. this is only because i keep getting mixed messages every time i am with her.. so im not sure where we are and where we are going to. problem is that she is too fun and cool to be with (even as "only friends") so i do not want to mess the friendship up by suggesting something more or doing something "wrong". this dinner invite confuses me now even more. im biguglyfatfellow, she is more of an cutiepie.. im grumpyshrek, she is huggykissy happyjoyjoy type (well atleast she seems to be that around me and making me act like that too) so the poor "calm and reserved" me, is not sure if those effections she gives just what she does for every of her friends or are they just for me. (likely not) but like said. that confuses me and makes my mind drift. truth told: way out of my league, she is. 

..hmm.. seems like i needed to write it down somewhere, just to get a chance to tell myself that i am just trying to fool myself to believe into the daydream.. so, no. it got to be just a friendly get together. nothing more. no matter how much i want to see something more in it. this sucks!


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> You are such a knucklehead. :nana:


 
Yeah, but he's got three McGizmo's so there's only so much junk you can say about him...and it only took him 3.5 years to make the decision to get one (or three) :devil:


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Yeah, but he's got three McGizmo's so there's only so much junk you can say about him...and it only took him 3.5 years to make the decision to get one (or three) :devil:



I meant DM is a knucklehead for editing my posts all goofy like that, not me the knucklehead! I am a real cool guy, as you have noted previously. 

BTW DM, I looked on Urban Dictionary about that other word, and um, yeah, that isn't what I meant.  Gives a little different meaning to my post. :sick2:

Nonsence: That is a really tough situation. Been there and it's no fun. There's no easy answer really. I would take her up on the offer though, and just be very easy breezy. She clearly likes to be around you, so spend some time with her. Be a good friend for the time being, and see what happens. Take note of how she acts on the dinner date thingy. Watch for additional signs and cues that she maybe is interested in more, but don't be pushy or seem needy or clingy. In my opinion it's better to have her as a friend than not have her around at all. But on the other hand, if you really care about each other, you should be able to be honest and open and move on with the friendship either way. 

I have a female friend I have been close with for years. She is one of my most trusted companions now. For a bit, we were very close, but she decided at one point that she only wanted to be good friends, and not move further with the relationship. I was pretty crushed as I was somewhat in love with her I suppose, but we stayed buddies through all that. It took a while to heal, but I did. I am no longer IN love with her, but I still love her deeply, and I tell her so. She is one of my best friends, and even though I we are not 'together', I can't imagine not having her in my life. And I will kill any man that hurts her. Ok, maybe not, but I'll be really crazy nasty mad if they do, and maybe hurt them a little bit.  I don't know if that story is of any help at all, but I guess the point is that some of the best relationships come from great friendships. So work on being great friends and gently work toward something more. If it seems right, express your feelings to her. Maybe she feels the same way, even though you don't feel you are in the same league as her. And even if she doesn't, a good solid friendship will whether that storm and you can still be close. 

And if all else fails, give her one of these :kiss: You'll figure out real quick what she wants, one way or the other. :kiss:


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> now im curious what was the word that is deleted.. hahah..
> 
> and nbp.. i bet the guy who told the original story of going to elevator without an flashlight didnt see the original thread spiraling out of control into sandwiches and food.. one is none but butter is better! (i wish that thread could be revived.. it has so many good recipes)
> 
> and i think its wrong you to label this thread to be about sandwiches.. it seems to go off the track all the time (like it should) to other food related items like chokolate and storks and icecream and penguins.
> 
> wonder what penguin tastes like? dodo bird couldnt fly either but it was eaten to extinction.. but its said that they were too dumb to learn and fear.. penguins likely are smarter. or are they just surviving because they mostly live where there are hardly any people to eat and hunt them for fun. or are they all like Skipper, Private, Kovalski and Rico.. "just smile and wave boys. smile and wave."
> 
> ---
> today i had only spaghetti and bolognese sauce again (leftovers from yesterday). and didnt even make the bread root.. will do that on weekend then maybe.
> 
> tomorrow i will do some chicken fillets/breasts and fry them abit then cover them with cream and add some spices and paprika slices and tomato slices and put them into oven to simmer for a while. then cook some rice to go with them.
> 
> as a side note about food related stuff.. i think i might of been almost asked out today.. she called me and said she wanted to go to have dinner or something together next week when we both have a day off.. i want to do something fun with you she said. not sure though if its just meant to be a "friends getting together" or something more. this is only because i keep getting mixed messages every time i am with her.. so im not sure where we are and where we are going to. problem is that she is too fun and cool to be with (even as "only friends") so i do not want to mess the friendship up by suggesting something more or doing something "wrong". this dinner invite confuses me now even more. im biguglyfatfellow, she is more of an cutiepie.. im grumpyshrek, she is huggykissy happyjoyjoy type (well atleast she seems to be that around me and making me act like that too) so the poor "calm and reserved" me, is not sure if those effections she gives just what she does for every of her friends or are they just for me. (likely not) but like said. that confuses me and makes my mind drift. truth told: way out of my league, she is.
> 
> ..hmm.. seems like i needed to write it down somewhere, just to get a chance to tell myself that i am just trying to fool myself to believe into the daydream.. so, no. it got to be just a friendly get together. nothing more. no matter how much i want to see something more in it. this sucks!



First of all, I'd like to comment on your blasphemous (damn, spell checker didn't ring any bells so I may just have spelled that one correctly...here's hoping) insinuation that chocolate, storks and penguins among other things aren't sammiches. This ONLY depends on how you prepare and package them so to speak.

Second, assuming the dodo bird got eaten to extinction is only that, an assumption. I would like to ask you sir, were you around in those days?
Have you not seen Ice Age where I think they all died chasing a water melon down a cliff (or something). You should know sir that the movies never lie.

Now, let me address the chick issue as I'm obviously an expert and to be taken seriously.

First, I'd like to make it clear that like you bro, I'm a fat ******* (well, don't know if you're a ******* but I am) now. I actually lost around 50-60 pounds when I clocked in high on the Diabetes Richter scale and before that I was 375. 
HOWEVER, I used to be young, slim and purdy (that's pretty in proper English) and I got around if you know what I mean.

I've had the same issue/problem or whatever you want to call it and it IS a tricky one and although nbp is in Wisconsin (something I intend to hold over his head for the rest of his life...they DO have cheese though..) I DO agree with him on this one.

First let me say that there ARE chicks, even good looking chicks that like fat dudes. So, this IS doable. Of course, we don't know if she does and you've seen all the movies where the ugly dude or fat dude or whatever they make up at the time is just friends with the chick and then she realizes this and they become more.

My point is, it's doable. What you don't want to do is take a chance to ruin it and I understand this which again is why I agree with nbp (send some cheese please..). I don't remember being in love with someone under those circumstances, especially considering the last time I was really interested in someone was in my slim days but there have been chicks I liked a lot but like you, I didn't want to risk it. I'm sure I've missed out on a lot for not daring to try but I'm sure that at some point, I've saved myself a little embarrassment by not going for it.

Yeah, I think our cheesehead brother is right and just hang out and chill till you one day happen to sit close to each other in a movie theater and things just happen.
Dude, you never know. 

One thing I'm pretty sure of after all these years is that women don't like needy or clingy guys. Unfortunately many women seem to like men treating them like $hit which I don't understand but it seems to be true in many cases..go figure.

In any case, never beg n' all that stuff bro. 

Here's one thing to consider. IF you ever get to that point that you feel you can't stand it. Ie, you HAVE to be with her as a girl friend or not at all, then you might as well go for it and see what happens. You think she's out of your league. I don't think it's such a thing. Out of your league is an expression and I don't think, really true. Now, she MAY like the way you look and she may not but out of your league? Nah, no such thing. From what I have learned here in the US from talking to chicks is that there ARE apparently women out there that don't much care about looks. I know good looking chicks that tell me they've had fat boyfriends so apparently, there IS such an animal 

I must admit that looks are important to me but then, you don't really care about dating me so that's not an issue here.

Personally, I think that if Obama and Bush can be presidents, you can do this too so hang in there and look at it this way, you'll always have us and your first love, food!

Me, I have my priorities straight, FOOD first, chicks later. 

As for trying to fool yourself? Nah, not really. We all want things and there's nothing wrong with it as long as we try to understand that some things may happen and some don't. 

Now, if she doesn't give in to your Shrekish charm, we (as a group) will descend on this woman like locusts (or is it locii?) and simply stay in her house and make her feed us till she takes you out and ravishes you in the middle of a meadow on one of those nights in the land of the never setting sun (in the summer) and dammit it if I don't think this came out pretty poetic!

If this doesn't help clarify things (and I seriously doubt it will) then hopefully you'll feel a little better about it and maybe you can even laugh at it. Laughter just like sammiches are good medicine by raspberry eating brother and from the bottom of my fat encased heart, I wish you the best


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I meant DM is a knucklehead for editing my posts all goofy like that, not me the knucklehead! I am a real cool guy, as you have noted previously.



Doesn't matter. I take every chance to talk junk


----------



## Jep

rare roast beef with fat tomato slice and horseradish

cuban; ham, turkey, swiss, pickles, mus & mayo on chibata (sp?) bread. pressed with sandwich press or a brick wrapped in foil. 

bbq pulled pork w/ coleslaw

target has a sub type sandwich in their grocery dept. its got pesto and alot of meats/cheese, forgot the name but o man for being pre-made its great, archer farms makes it i think.

last but not least my personal FAVORITE i can eat it 3x a day for the rest of my life. falafel sandwich *drool on flour tortilla with hummus, let, tom, tziki -cucumber/yogurt- sauce (sp?) theyre epic when made at home

oh and torta cubano at any REAL mexican taco joint. heart attack on bread but usually cheap and all you need for the rest of the day.


----------



## Meganoggin

Hi Jep - nice sammich combos, I think you will fit in really well here. 

Oh by the way:welcome::welcome:


----------



## NonSenCe

ROFL guys. 

and thanks. 

it seems you are thinking the same way.. because you have run into same dilemma yourselves. not sure if your accounts either really ended up on the "winning" side, as you didnt get the girl either, but here you are still kicking and staying positive. hahah. so must keep believing that everything is possible. it is unlikely, but possible. 

and i thoroughly know how dicy set-up this is. i have been in it before too. way too many times. . three seriously hurting times. 

and the history in my case is, after "blurting it out" the friendship has never stayed the same. there comes a wedge of some kind between us. somekind of mistrust or something pries us apart. might happen right after the "confession" or might take awhile. but it will change the dynamics of the relationship for ever. never the same. because it feels odd. for one or both of us. 

that is why i do not want to take un-neccessary risks anymore, and dont want to roll the dice to see if she likes me or not. i value the friendship too much.
i must be sure before making an definate move.. so it basically might end up a stand still status quo.. or if she is modern enough woman she will force me to choose. hahah. 

i just dont have that many friends to begin with, to loose yet another one because of too hasty move.. i do try to choose people i call my real friends very carefully and it takes long time to earn my trust. i kinda have them sectioned in groups. -closest best friends, 3 of them. friends about 6. buddies or people i used to call friends 10-20people. people i know from something etc are the rest. and rising in the "ranking" takes time.. the girl here is already in the well selected and screened section of "friends". high enough to hurt me. (best friends i am ready to die and kill for like they were my family, friends get alot of help too if they need it. buddies well.. less dedication from my part.)

of the 3 disasters i have had before.. i have lost more friends than just those 3.. i lost also few of her friends that had become good friends of mine too, but they just had to choose sides. just like in real relationship breakup, friends of friends suffer too. 

my story seems to be that i either fall for people that are:
taken (and all too often by a friend of mine.. and that sucks too.)
or that only really seem to want to be only friends. 

----along with the few relationships that actually worked and lasted awhile.. before ending because a reason or another.. --- 

and yeah. i keep cool. always. i try to chill. i stay aloof. i really dont do needy that well at all. i have no need to. hahah. 
that said: clingy i might accidentally be. i dont want to end/stop the good time im having, by going home just because its late. hahahah. 

and i am used to be single. and most of the times i like it. (dont have to explain my doings goings and buyings to anyone.. dont have to call if im running late or get sidetracked. my own master so to speak. relationship demands alot of attention to the other person and her feelings and wishes and needs.)

i will try to be chilicool and at ease if we end up going somewhere.. because more i think of it i belive its 90% likely just friends meeting each other, the rest 10% i leave for the dreams.  
------------------------------
..tooday.. the creamy chicken mushroom paprika/pimento thingy was success once again.. forgot to cook rice. so i had to make a sandwich out of it with home made ciabatta style bread! -how proud are you guys now huh?! hahahah.

hahah.. blashemy ..yea i keep my chokolates out of my sandwiches. they are vital food group but not meant to go into sammies. so yeah. i stand my ground on this one. (ok storks and such meat containing vessels might be processed into sandwich filling material.. but icecream wont) hahah. 

agree on the movies.. they dont lie.. the animations especially definately tell the truth as we know it. 

but side note about them movies and shrek in particular.. i liked them, but it annoyed the hell out of me that shrek fell in love with the pretty princess.. no matter what she looked like, she was his dream girl as is! but somehow he still ended up with ogregirl in the end. it is not the one he fell in love is it? no. inside it is, but that is not everything, its not all inner beauty.. and i think he got fooled on that deal. as i repeat. it doesnt look like the girl he fell for. i would of been MUCH happyer with the odd looking couple living happily ever after than that annoying cheezy stunt they pulled. 

hmm.. one other thing came to my mind. ever heard and wondered of the saying "a picture lies more than 1000 words".. what do they think of moving pictures.. we only CAN see something like 24 pictures a second.. but movies last several seconds.. hmm.. lies lies lies i tell you.


----------



## Meganoggin

Dude, believe in yourself. I cooked myself into Clare's heart and we have been together for over 10 years. I never believed there was that one person for me, but just when I gave up I met her. Don't try so hard and be yourself. If you is what she finds attractive, just be you - if it's not be a good friend to her and hit on her friends!


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Don't try so hard and be yourself. If you is what she finds attractive, just be you - if it's not be a good friend to her and hit on her friends!


 

Well said, brother! That's good advice right there.


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp said:


> Well said, brother! That's good advice right there.


 
Ask anyone who has met Clare and me, you will find that I have punched well above my (considerable) weight. There are plenty of CPFers who have met us both.


----------



## Acid87

Meganoggin said:


> Ask anyone who has met Clare and me, you will find that I have punched well above my (considerable) weight. There are plenty of CPFers who have met us both.



With a name like meganoggin and words like considerable weight I now have you looking like a bobble head. Comedy gold.


----------



## Meganoggin

Acid87 said:


> With a name like meganoggin and words like considerable weight I now have you looking like a bobble head. Comedy gold.


 
Aww, I was trying to be supportive and nice. Post a picture of yourself so we can worship / ridicule you! Only kidding.


----------



## NonSenCe

rofl. you two. 

really tries hard to remove the bobble head image out of the assosiation with name meganoggin.. nver made the connection before.. never thought of the name anything more than mega-something.. didnt see the noggin/head in it. hahahh. now im stuck with the image.a aarrhhg.. and thanks for the hilarious laughter at 3 am here. 

yeah..beeing oneself is my way. i dont change my personality or way how i look at things for anyone anymore. i am what i am. what you see is what you get. (i am complicated so you get plenty but thats besides the point..) basic foundations of "me" are set. 

about that hitting her friends.. wonder how many have "settled" for the friend after the primary target wasnt interested.. i know several of those. but luckily only couple of them in deepest darkest moments before passing out of too much drinking confess that the primary is still "the one that got away".

and.. about the fact.. why the companions my friends have are also sooo good in my eyes and soul? even if me and my friend/buddy are really far apart in so many ways. i see her as wrong for him. 

and sometimes they see it also themselves.. and break up. but then its often too late for me, as one of my unwritten rules of conduct is:
"do not date your friends ex. especially if you were her friend too before they broke up. he likely will get mad. so will your other friends whom see you as vulture. worse scenario, you loose both of them and maybe even others of your friends. they choose sides in conflict. suddenly she needs to choose between group of friends or just you. and new relationship is not worth the sacrifice of whole friendship-ring she gathered while beeing with him. so you loose or must forfeit"

this goes along with "do not date your own ex. there is a reason why you broke up. remember it fool! dont date your exs friends either. they know your dirty secrets already, women gossip. or if they dont yet, the ex will likely tell it to her soon. and lie about them if the break up wasnt nice. and if you do try, the get togethers amongst them friends will always, always feel really akward. and ofcourse.. the new one is once again facing the chance of loosin all her friends because she "stole other ones guy".. hows that for beeing a good mr nice guy, you dumbass."
´
i know i have lost many chances during years because of these lame rules. because, fact is that if they are friends you might like her too.. even more than the one you dated before. but the risks for loosing friends is so great that it hardly ever pays off.. if both are 100% certain that they will make it and are right for each other and do not care what others do and say. -that just is rare.


----------



## Jep

sandwich break


----------



## guiri

Nonsense, that's the spirit bro.

I honestly can’t tell you how MY things went ‘cause it’s been too many years, but, I know that I was never in love with them. Luckily for me, I wasn’t much the falling in love kind.

As for the blurting it out, well, that’s the problem. You want to, you want to take a chance and it goes wrong. UNFORTUNATELY, real life is not often like in the movies…dammit, now I have to wonder if maybe they aren’t always telling the truth…this is going to crush me.

One thing I thought about yesterday was, if you’re a fat dude like I am and I’m going to guess you’re younger than I am, wouldn’t losing it be a good option? I mean, the obvious reason is health and many other things but then, there is the other reason, chicks…

As for her not taking that last step with you, I agree with brother Noggin, hang out with her and tear up all her friends instead 

I did with this chick once. We were great friends (and she was VERY pretty) but for some reason we only stayed friends which was in my case, ok but yes, I worked her circle of friends 

Oh, I have a friend of mine here in the US, he can’t handle being single and subsequently he also has lots of women problem. Always complaining about women BUT, chasing them all the time. His THIRD wife just divorced and cleaned him out and he’s STILL looking for new women. Oh well…

Damn, that chicken mushroom thing sounds good and you see, you can pimp anything into a sammich 

I also agree with the Shrek thing. That’s NOT the chick I wanted! I would have told the producers that but, they have to keep it cutsie n’ nice for everyone.

As for the dating friends of friends thing. The big difference between you and I my raspberry eating brother that I was never much into relationships longer than one or two days so things were easier for me, I’ll have to admit to that. Again, not the dating/falling in love kind. I did however have a roommate that would literally fall in love with everything with a skirt that entered the apartment. Needless to say, since I didn’t want to hurt his feelings, he screwed me up too ‘cause I felt I had to leave them alone.
=================================
Jep, welcome to our little gang 
======================
Noggin and Acid, I will show you a pic of myself the way I look these days but it’ll be another place and another time and I assure you, it ain’t pretty 

I never even reacted on the name meganoggin. Every time I looked at it though, I always thought of egg nog, (one or two n’s in nogg?) but then, that’s the pig side of me talking.


----------



## Meganoggin

http://www.nogginthenog.co.uk/welcome.htm


----------



## guiri

Cool brother noggin, hey, I see you had to remove the video clip due to lack of space. Do you want me to put it on one of my sites and give you the link? I don't have many limitations on my sites that I know.


----------



## Meganoggin

Don't worry George, it's only a bit of fun from my childhood.

Back on topic, I just had a cheese and salami sandwich on white fresh bread - it was good.


----------



## Acid87

Meganoggin said:


> Don't worry George, it's only a bit of fun from my childhood.
> 
> Back on topic, I just had a cheese and salami sandwich on white fresh bread - it was good.



Sorry noggin wasn't being nasty of course. Just had some chicken fajitas... I also have leftover chicken which will be going onto a sandwich in a few hours.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Don't worry George, it's only a bit of fun from my childhood.



So, what? You're all grown up now? :devil:


----------



## guiri

Alright, it's 9-11, yall hidin' or what??

Correction, it WAS 9-11, 12 minutes ago..


----------



## nbp

Still 9/11 here.


----------



## Meganoggin

Just had toasted pita bread with hummus and harissa dip (store bought) for lunch. The harissa was very spicy, but the hummus was extremely salty - just drunk nearly a litre of water and still thirsty.


----------



## NonSenCe

confession: i have not eaten an sandwich in almost two days. yes, not one bread thingy. im feeling little weird. like something is missing. not feeling "must get a fix" but i bet tomorrow morning i will! now.. just little odd.. or something is off or amiss.. hmm.. was confused why so.. then realised didnt eat one today.. then realised i didnt eat one yesterday either.. no bread in my system i feel odd.. well odder than normally. 

but dont worry my mates.. i am ok. i am not hungry. i have been fed.  and i will eat bread soon again.


----------



## Acid87

I had a lovely ham and cheese ROLL today! No bread the last had been used before I woke for work today. The roll was lovely though as I had been working all day outside in the rain so any food with a cup of tea was awesome!


----------



## nbp

Nonsence, when's your date-thingy? Let us know how it goes..


----------



## NonSenCe

nbp: end of the week likely.. friday or saturday. currently the plan was on friday.. but that is not set in stone.. i do work part time and am "on call" basis all the time. and at her workplace there are always someone away or need shifting timetables so she might have to work too to fill in for someone else.

yeah.. will let you know how it goes.

more i think about it more i believe its just friend asking another to spend time together. but i will keep an eye for all clues to contradict this.


----------



## guiri

Yep, definitely too much salt there. I like lots of salt but sometimes, damn!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> confession: i have not eaten an sandwich in almost two days. yes, not one bread thingy. im feeling little weird. like something is missing. not feeling "must get a fix" but i bet tomorrow morning i will! now.. just little odd.. or something is off or amiss.. hmm.. was confused why so.. then realised didnt eat one today.. then realised i didnt eat one yesterday either.. no bread in my system i feel odd.. well odder than normally.
> 
> but dont worry my mates.. i am ok. i am not hungry. i have been fed.  and i will eat bread soon again.


 
Phew! You had me worried till I got to the last line...damn! Don't do that again!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> nbp: end of the week likely.. friday or saturday. currently the plan was on friday.. but that is not set in stone.. i do work part time and am "on call" basis all the time. and at her workplace there are always someone away or need shifting timetables so she might have to work too to fill in for someone else.
> 
> yeah.. will let you know how it goes.
> 
> more i think about it more i believe its just friend asking another to spend time together. but i will keep an eye for all clues to contradict this.



We're holding our breaths for ya. You know, you can do the old thing they used to do in school. You know, write a note with something like...Do you want to go out with me and then two boxes for check marks, one for yes and one for no...


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> We're holding our breaths for ya. You know, you can do the old thing they used to do in school. You know, write a note with something like...Do you want to go out with me and then two boxes for check marks, one for yes and one for no...



Love it. Like a polling station on a date. Run a campaign on how good you are make pin badges.


----------



## peterpetrickgo

Me toooooooooooo. I am hungry now.


----------



## guiri

Hell, we may make a cheer leading squad. Between my fat a$$ and March's OLD a$$, we'd have a killer outfit. Dancing and jumping with a sammich in one hand with mustard drippin' down our chins, except for my chin of course since I don't eat poupon!

Oh, and should you GET some, you know what I mean, I'll be more than happy to fly over there and sit by your bed and give you pointers too. That's the kind of friend I am.


----------



## NonSenCe

advice council besides bed.. hah. indeed. 

-and as a side note.. about the note.. that will draw a laughter or weird look. to my a bit eccentric humour it would be hilarious to get or make one.. to most ppl i think its just odd. 

and.. umm.. that is not the kind of cheerleaders people want to see.. it is not a sight for sore eyes. hahah. enthusiasm is not everything! hahah.

--------------
had basic toast with butter and falukorv. so im bread-ified again.


----------



## Meganoggin

Just looked up falukorv - sounds nice!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> advice council besides bed.. hah. indeed.
> 
> -and as a side note.. about the note.. that will draw a laughter or weird look. to my a bit eccentric humour it would be hilarious to get or make one.. to most ppl i think its just odd.
> 
> and.. umm.. that is not the kind of cheerleaders people want to see.. it is not a sight for sore eyes. hahah. enthusiasm is not everything! hahah.
> 
> --------------
> had basic toast with butter and falukorv. so im bread-ified again.



Well, the note WAS a joke since you're not 5 any longer and the bed advice thing, I would wear welding glasses so I can't see a thing.
Noggin, Falukorv is pretty nice. We used to grill it on charcoal when doing picknicks. It tastes great on a bun when you're hungry. It's pretty juicy stuff too


----------



## Meganoggin

Cooking home made beef burritos, with lots of home grown chillis, muy picante!

Smells great, I can't wait.


----------



## NonSenCe

oooo.. burritos.. enchiladas.. tacos.. tortillas.. yeah.. something like that i gotta do this week! hmm.. on saturday i think. yeah.

but.. why the hell havent i had any mexican style food all summer?! i cant figure it out.. i like it. so why i havet had any since last winter? *pouts*


----------



## Meganoggin

This time of year is perfect for eating Mexican food - chillis, peppers and tomatos are all ripe and ready to go in the greenhouse.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Hell, we may make a cheer leading squad. Between my fat a$$ and March's OLD a$$, we'd have a killer outfit. Dancing and jumping with a sammich in one hand with mustard drippin' down our chins, except for my chin of course since I don't eat poupon!
> 
> Oh, and should you GET some, you know what I mean, I'll be more than happy to fly over there and sit by your bed and give you pointers too. That's the kind of friend I am.


March's OLD a$$ has been in Turkey (the country , not the bird) for the last week in boiling hot conditions ... Almost as hot as Egypt was in late May ... Didn't do much except drink beers and red wine and brandy for seven days in a fantastic five star all-inclusive hotel ... Food was amazing too with breakfast till ten , then late breakfast , then elevensies , then lunch , then afternoon tea (red wine and brandy) and sticky cakes , then evening meal and finally a buffet at eleven-thirty in case you were hungry ... For the benefit of Guiri , the drinks were in separate glasses and the cuntents did not mix till they were inside me ... I thought I better mention that 'cos you all know what Guiri is like.

Due to the hot weather , all my clothes have shrunk ... I think it must be due to the perspiration drying and shrinking the materials ... It's got to be that as shorts , trousers and shirts were all affected ... Must put some new batteries in the bathroom scales as they have gone wrong during the week we were away.

Only problems on holiday were :- No Lidls mango chutney ... No Curries ... Only a few varieties of ice cream ... No Curries ... No pint glasses only baby half-pint glasses ... Worst of all no curries.

Tonight I had a curry with loads of Lidls mango chutney on it ... Amazing ... I really needed that after a whole week of forced abstinence.

We will probably go back to the same hotel in October next year ... We should be able to walk on the sandy beach in October as opposed to running from the shade of one umbrella to the next ... I had to do this a few times when the waiters hadn't noticed that all our glasses were empty ... In bare feet , it is difficult getting all the drinks back (un-spilled) , when your feet are on fire ... Luckily this didn't happen too often as a few Euros in tips seemed to make the waiters more observant ... Amazing how money can improve a persons eyesight.

Just gonna have a couple of glasses of "Vino Collapso Rouge" to help me relax.

Life is hard.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

My brother in law is a seasoned all inclusive traveller. He takes his own insulated pint + mug with him and insists that the bar staff fill it for him!

Glad you had a good time, tell us more about the buffets.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> My brother in law is a seasoned all inclusive traveller. He takes his own insulated pint + mug with him and insists that the bar staff fill it for him!
> 
> Glad you had a good time, tell us more about the buffets.


All meals were buffet type ... There were too many foods to put them on here but there was an outside and an inside restaurant ... They did all the barbecue cooking outside with turkey , beef , pork and kebabs plus a sort of spicy stir-fry of vegetables with bits of chicken in it ... Not as good as a hot curry , but nice anyway ... Inside were loads of other different types of foods so it was easy to have a plateful from the outside restaurant then another from the inside one , so it didn't look as though you were greedy ... All sorts of salad stuff for those who like rabbit food were inside along with a twenty yard long double sided display of chilled sweets and deserts ... The ice creams were in a separate area and unfortunately there was a man there to serve them by the scoop ... I had to go there with several dishes and explain that I had three (non-existant) children as well.

The buffet restaurant had themed evenings where there were (apparently) authentic dishes and all the dining tables and chairs were dolled up with pretty coloured cloth ... There were very large , coloured ice sculptures (in drip trays) in a huge display but you were not allowed to eat them , so it was back to the ice-cream counter for proper ones.

There were several coffee machines dotted about and they ground the coffee before squirting water through it ... I love black coffee , unadulterated by sugar or milk.

The wine came from large wooden casks but I think that the wine was in plastic bags inside the casks ... Still , it was not a bad wine for a Turkish wine ... I remember what Turkish wines were like nearly thirty years ago and this wine was a considerable improvement.

The resort was called Incecum , which means (apparently) Soft Sand ... There were three hotels from the same Suntopia group and their private beaches together stretched for about two miles.

You had to have breakfast and dinner at your own hotel , but you could have all other meals and drinks at any of the hotels and bars ... There was a fridge in the suite which was kept topped up with soft drinks and water daily (free of charge) and we had a nice lounge and balcony plus full air conditioning which we left on permanently ... The maids kept putting flower petals on the bed and insisted on putting towels into heart-shaped displays with flowers on the bed too ... Seemed a shame to use the towels really.

Apparently we are going to go there again next year , though it might be for two weeks next time ... It will probably be in October as it is not as hot then.

Fabulous hotel , fabulous food ... Sea was warm , so I must take more swimwear next time and some beach footwear so I don't have to dash across the sand like a Roadrunner (beep-beep).

All the different breads were nice too ... And all sorts of strange jams (preserves) in big chilled bowls ... Very tasty.

This was my fourteenth holiday to Turkey and it was the best yet.

Well , thats all I can say about it ... Must take the dog out for my morning walk before doing the suduko and having cake and black coffee before lunch.
.


----------



## DM51

march.brown said:


> The resort was called Incecum


OK guys... this is a family-friendly forum, so no-one is to make jokes about what that resort name means in Latin, OK? .... _pffffffft_  LMAO


----------



## NonSenCe

gives odd look at dm51 what is he on about...

--googles incecum.. gets holiday resorts.. googles in cecum.. oh.. that. okay then.. needs a bit more knowledge of the ducting than average person needs to deduct that. or see the dirty side of it.. kinda needs to have a twisted brain. hahah.

like in our language: word "sovittu" means "agreed", but the part after the "so" is the english f-word in our language. nice way to be passiveagressive when talking to your boss about doing some dumb task.. hahah. 
-----------------
march.. how much did they charge for the upkeep? sounds very neat! 
----------------
breakfast.. 8 slices of bread topped with fried curry chicken of yesterdays lunch. +couple plums from the tree.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> gives odd look at dm51 what is he on about...
> 
> --googles incecum.. gets holiday resorts.. googles in cecum.. oh.. that. okay then.. needs a bit more knowledge of the ducting than average person needs to deduct that. or see the dirty side of it.. kinda needs to have a twisted brain. hahah.
> 
> like in our language: word "sovittu" means "agreed", but the part after the "so" is the english f-word in our language. nice way to be passiveagressive when talking to your boss about doing some dumb task.. hahah.
> -----------------
> march.. how much did they charge for the upkeep? sounds very neat!
> ----------------
> breakfast.. 8 slices of bread topped with fried curry chicken of yesterdays lunch. +couple plums from the tree.


 Just checked the spelling and it shows INCEKUM in the brochure ... Journey from Antalya airport takes about two hours as the driver has to take a short break at a taverna ... I think he gets a backhander (money) from the taverna owner ... I told this to the other passengers and most stayed on the bus ... Our hotel was only ten minutes from the taverna.

We only booked the holiday one week before the departure date and the price was reduced by £250 per person ... Came to £1008 total for me and my Wife.

I could have had a new PC for that money but my Wife decided that another holiday was more essential ... She doesn't understand these things ... Just think how much beer and brandy you can get for that money ... Wife says that she wants to have someone else do the cooking and cleaning ... I told her that if she wanted that sort of thing , she should have married a Woman ... No sense of humour some people ... I make her a mug of tea every morning , so I do some things nice for her.

We used Turkish Lira , but the shops have everything priced in Euros ... So next time we go to Turkey , we will take Euros instead.

By the way , NonSenCe , nice breakfast ... You won't get the same in this hotel ... They did have the Plums though , along with all sorts of other fruit and lots of rabbit food if you like that.
.


----------



## NonSenCe

me and rabbits have a deal.. i dont eat their food, and they dont eat mine.. also they are told not to nibble at my appletree trunks etc in winter.. if they fail on their side of deal.. i hunt them down and eat them. 

1000 uk pounds.. sheesh think of all the nice lights and knives and other edc stuff you could of gotten with that..  -not a bad price tho.

and that detour-thing is given.. busdrivers and taxidrivers etc around those countries always seem to have an "friend" whose place they support, sometimes neatly organized that people dont even notice they are beeing played.. and other times, like that, driving almost all the way to the destination and THEN needing a break. so they do stop by that place with people on board just to get clients in there.. and they will always take you to the same place if you ask you to take them somewhere nice.. (be it nice or not.. they are paid to go there or it belongs to their family or friends or employer) my friends have tested this several times during years in different locations: leaving from 3 different hotels, 10 or so people taking 10 taxis.. they end up into around 5 different restaurants as "best" in town! hahah and if they try to get a taxidriver to drive them to another place that other taxidriver suggested they really really want to refuse.. haha. might ask you to take another taxi as they "dont know" where it is.. or if they will take you, it might take a while by the long way round .. meter running and they insist this is the shortest route.. no matter how much you tell them its not.. haha. and when arriving.. they make funny excuses not driving right in front of the door.. (they cant be seen dropping people to the "competitor") and leave you around the corner.


----------



## nbp

DM51 said:


> OK guys... this is a family-friendly forum, so no-one is to make jokes about what that resort name means in Latin, OK? .... _pffffffft_  LMAO


 
I thought the same thing!! :laughing:


----------



## NonSenCe

cecum= blind. 

hmm.. nothin dirty about that. 

but had some spare time while youtubing music and found an latin translator.. according to it "incecum" = to move foward, to awake, enter into, and, march.


----------



## NonSenCe

just friends. i think that i believe that we are just friends. for now atleast i go with that.


----------



## guiri

peterpetrickgo said:


> Me toooooooooooo. I am hungry now.



Can't believe I missed this, welcome to our thread little brother


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> March's OLD a$$ has been in Turkey (the country , not the bird)




Good thing or you would have looked like Rowan Atkinson with your head stuck in the big bird's a$$



> For the benefit of Guiri , the drinks were in separate glasses and the cuntents did not mix till they were inside me ... I thought I better mention that 'cos you all know what Guiri is like.



Finally, I get some friggen' respect!



> Due to the hot weather , all my clothes have shrunk ... I think it must be due to the perspiration drying and shrinking the materials ... It's got to be that as shorts , trousers and shirts were all affected ... Must put some new batteries in the bathroom scales as they have gone wrong during the week we were away.



Good call catching that..



> Only problems on holiday were :- No Lidls mango chutney ... No Curries ... Only a few varieties of ice cream ... No Curries ... No pint glasses only baby half-pint glasses ... Worst of all no curries.



You were poorly prepared...Son! I'm disappoint!



> We will probably go back to the same hotel in October next year ... We should be able to walk on the sandy beach in October as opposed to running from the shade of one umbrella to the next ... I had to do this a few times when the waiters hadn't noticed that all our glasses were empty ... In bare feet , it is difficult getting all the drinks back (un-spilled) , when your feet are on fire ...



Then of course, you COULD wear flip flops....




> Luckily this didn't happen too often as a few Euros in tips seemed to make the waiters more observant ... Amazing how money can improve a persons eyesight.



Yep, all it takes is a little incentive...



> Life is hard..



It is. Do we need to take up a collection for you my friend?
I really can't stand seeing you like this...


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> OK guys... this is a family-friendly forum, so no-one is to make jokes about what that resort name means in Latin, OK? .... _pffffffft_  LMAO



Ok, we're gonna have to do something about DM. Someone in the vicinity slap him with a fresh trout. You know, I thought about this the other day and the MUFFeletta correction and then I thought,
isn't muff...? Well yeah, it is!
From wikipedia... Muff (handwarmer), a fashion accessory, usually of fur, for keeping the hands warm


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> You were poorly prepared ... *Son *!
> Do we need to take up a collection for you ?
> I really can't stand seeing you like this...


 Dear Guiri (Daddy ?)

I am a 73.5 year old orphan ... are you really my Daddy ?

I don't mind if you are younger than me ... Everyone needs a Daddy , particularly a rich generous one.

If so , any donations of large amounts of money (or even just a few new cars and a mansion) would be appreciated.

Lots of love , your new son XXX
.


----------



## Meganoggin

Just had a huge omelette type thing for brunch, with cheese chillis, peppers, onion and bacon. Also a huge dollop of Blairs death sauce with chipotle on the side. 

On a side note, one of the things that I dislike immensely about Lidl, is that they make you put a £1 coin in the trolly (cart) before you can take it into the store. Well a British knife maker has made a gismo that let's you unlock the trolly without a coin. I got it last week and I have had great fun unlocking trollies. The best bit though is leaving the trolly so that someone comes along all sneaky, thinking that they will get a free £1 and seeing the disappointment when they see the slot empty! Little victories make me smile.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Dear Guiri (Daddy ?)
> 
> I am a 73.5 year old orphan ... are you really my Daddy ?
> 
> I don't mind if you are younger than me ... Everyone needs a Daddy , particularly a rich generous one.
> 
> If so , any donations of large amounts of money (or even just a few new cars and a mansion) would be appreciated.
> 
> Lots of love , your new son XXX
> .



Damn, reminds me of a joke...I'll post it here if I can find it, SON!


----------



## Meganoggin

Just been home to put the slow cooker on. All being well, when I get home at 7pm there should be a nice chilli waiting for me.


----------



## NonSenCe

sounds neat..

im just doing some pizza. odd toppings to you guys but i like it hahah. pizza/bread base+ mix of heinz ketchup and tomatopure. + minced meat+ champion mushroom sliced+ pickled cucumber slices+ pineapple slices +fresh tomato slices + cheese + sundried tomato slices+ chicken file chopped up into small chunks.. and little more cheese.. then into oven and let the cheese melt and then devour.

i think that beeping sound in kitchen is my cue. gotta go do the devouring part..


----------



## guiri

Dunno nonsense, sounds ok to me. Lots of tomatoe stuff but still.

Noggin, that sounds good. I just bought a pressure cooker 'cause since I dont' work, I'm home all day and I couldn't handle smelling that food for 8 hours or so, so I went the other way. Have yet to try it 

I'll keep yall posted though 

Got some bets going on facebook whether I'll git'er done or if I'll blow it to smithereens. No one seems to wanna bet on the stew coming on


----------



## Meganoggin

Mmmm stew bomb! Sounds dangerously delicious George.


----------



## guiri

Can yall see me now, licking the walls...


----------



## Meganoggin

Yes George I think I can.

Just tried the slow cooker chilli, very good indeed! The beef almost disintegrates in the mouth. Yum.


----------



## guiri

After all that time, it should. My wife or the one I traded for a camel (lovely camel by the way) used to make roasts in a crock pot. Great stuff and I love pots and stews and stuff. Only gets better when it sits and you CAN heat it up in the micro without messing it up. Can't say the same for other stuff 

I'll report as soon as i get my a$$ in gear and tried mine. If you don't hear from me for awhile, you know why..


----------



## Meganoggin

I take it from his silence that George has blown himself up with that pressure cooker stew bomb...

Shame - I'll miss him.


----------



## guiri

I'll make sure to come to the funeral....and by the way, your timing is perfect, I just turned this thing on for the first time.

Procrastinated the first time and the meat was getting old so I fried and ate it and split it with my dogs of course.

Now, I was ready to cook and couldn't find the F^&$#@ manual but after 15 mins online or so, I found it. 

So, I just cut my stuff up, tossed it in and it's set so in a little less than an hour, we should have the results...stand by..


----------



## guiri

Alright Noggin and friends...updated damage report...I DID IT! I'm still alive and I have a fresh stew with very tender meat ready. Total time with cooking, cutting n' stuff, an hour or so 

Sure, it needs more salt but that's just a matter of learning the thing. Too much liquid and again, just a matter of learning. This is more like a very meaty soup. Still good though. 
In the future I might make some rice and pour the stew over it. I DO like lots of sauce and gravy. 

Man, this is slicker than dog $hit!

The goal is to make stuff with more veggies than anything and where the meat gives the whole thing flavor so that I eat much more veggies.

Also, now that my diabetes is under control, I'm sad to say that I've gained back 20 pounds 

Mind you, all the weight loss was not ALL good as my boobs started sagging but I'd rather have hangy boobs and less weight. So, back to the drawing board on this one.

Any suggestions for veggies that don't overcook easily that are NOT hugely expensive here in the US? I would like lots of peppers but they're damn expensive.

Onions aren't bad and taters are cheap but I'm not supposed to each too much taters. 

I love mushrooms but again, expensive stuff.


----------



## guiri

Oh, I was right about not getting a SLOW cooker. I could never have lasted 8 hours with this damn garlic smell all over the house. Right now, I'm smelling this $hit and my mouth is watering :sick2:


----------



## NonSenCe

carrots? -and yeah.. the horrible time waiting it to be done.. i know the feeling.. it smells allright hours before it is supposed to be eaten


----------



## guiri

I forgot about the carrots. I actually had some baby carrots but I ate them the other day


----------



## Meganoggin

Parsnips, sweet potato, turnip and swede are all cheapish and perfect for casseroles and stews. 

Just finished cooking a sausage casserole, I may have overdone the herbs....

I had to use up some of the sausages as I am working at a show this weekend and there are lots of sausage makers in the food halls. I will buy loads and freeze them for over the winter.


----------



## guiri

Good thinkin' on the sausages. Can you give me a little more on the parsnips, turnip and swede and what they taste like and how they do in the pressure cooker please.


----------



## Meganoggin

They are all pretty bland and quite dense so they won't turn to mush and retain a bit of 'bite' if you know what I mean? They are great fillers and of course they are good for you too. Don't forget to put some of the pricier veggies in there too, you need a balance of nutrients, especially if you are trying to loose weight.


----------



## guiri

Do they have any taste?

Got some maters, cabbage, broccoli and peas and of course, carrots and also some beef buillons and onions. Had taters and meat already.

Need some dark beer for the juice


----------



## Meganoggin

Yeah they have flavour, but not strong and not stinky like cabbage can be!

If you have a garden you should have a go at growing some veggies yourself. Seeds are cheap and things like lettuce, kale and pak choi are quick to grow. Let me have your address and I'll send you some seeds.


----------



## guiri

When's the growing season? I am planning on doing this for next year.
Tomatoes, cucumbers and red peppers for starters. Do you any of the long and juicy cucumbers? Not like the short, dry ones they have here and in Spain 

Skip the Kale by the way, not much into that.

Thanks a lot 

George


----------



## Meganoggin

A pleasure, Sir. They will be in the post Monday.


----------



## dudemar

Hmm... this somehow evolved into a stew/crock pot thread!

Just made a new tuna fish sandwich. Mixed Kraft Mayo with Olive Oil and Sriracha. BAM! Serve with a big glass of orange juice and you're set.

Probably wouldn't hurt to make a grilled cheese variant. Instead of Sriracha add peperoncini inside the sandwich... :naughty:


----------



## Meganoggin

Try tuna mixed with Mayo and some wasabi, bam indeed!

Autumn is coming, that's why we are blabbing on about slow cookers and stews, I've just lit my wood burner, blimey. 

BTW anyone got hit by a satellite yet?


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> A pleasure, Sir. They will be in the post Monday.



Thank you kindly you wise one..


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> BTW anyone got hit by a satellite yet?


 
Why? Were we supposed to?


----------



## NonSenCe

keine kleiner satellite hier.. no small satellites here.. (was doing utube memorylane trips.. you know listening to old music that has a way taking me back in time and space.. and this old beat hit a nerve.. hahah.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6pU56DyuBE) 

and we shouldnt be in danger line for this falling satellite.. but i do have an old 60s swedish metal army helmet near by. just in case.. hahah (why swedish.. well it was for sale for cheap.. and every guy needs an armyhelmet! hahah) 

today: i have been going thru the giddy emotions.. thinking like garfield the cat.. "today just cant be monday, as mondays are horrible.. and here i have some lasagne! so it must be weekend!" 

so lasagne, lasagne and.. what? yes i will have 3rd servings of that same stuff thank you.. and no.. i dont think i can walk away under my own power after that heavy eating.. so i will be lieing here on the floor for a while.. and am happy bout it. 

lasagne.. another autumn/winter food in my household.. 

was supposed to do the "mexican"food thing. but my back has been too achy to let me go get the ingredients from store so i had to do something of what i had in shelves.. 

my back: sciatic nerve thing i believe.. killing my left leg.. the back itself is not horribly painful.. but the leg.. man it aches.. has been aching whole week. hopefully it will get better soon.. so i dont have to take more days off work because of it. could use the money.


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Why? Were we supposed to?


 
Your NASA managed to loose a massive satellite, they couldn't manage to tell anyone where it was going to land. But they did compute that it wouldn't land on the USA. That's why me and nonsense are sitting in our crash helmets, actually I'm wearing a saucepan.:tinfoil:


----------



## NonSenCe

noggin.. saucepan eh? is that because it was the one that fit the best? or that it has the most scraps to gnaw from in case you get hungry while waitin? 

-come to think of it.. i might need an breastplate.. maybe i get the pan i made lasagne with.. its got some stuff to scrape off if one gets hungry while waiting.


----------



## guiri

You two are just silly.

First, Nasa always makes high dollar $hit and never lets anyone make anything for their stuff unless it's the highest bidder. Challenger was a lie. I think it just tripped over a bird or something and Skylab was some kind of commie progaganda.
I sure as hell didn't see anything.
Second, Obama would never let that happen anyway. He's got his crap together including the printing, spending, other finances and so on and..
Third, we don't do helmets or sauce pans, they're for pu**ies! We go to our local Wal-Mart and pick out a nice, fat cow (preferably in a sexy thong like this one further down the page http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/photos/page/4) 
and then we crawl up under her. If she's pregnant, then she will also provide milk for weeks and if not, you just start chewing on the excess fat which if you pick out the right one should be more than sufficient for a year worth of hide out or more.

Pick the right one and she may even provide you with semi enjoyable conversation and some local stories about how her cousin done got her 8th kid's teeth fixed 'cause mama said she had to and she couldn't afford that 4 wheeler anyway.

Yep, you ain't got $hit on us...now bring that thing on! I ain't skeered..


----------



## Meganoggin

Well, I didn't get a free satellite courtesy of NASA. But I have spent the day at the show, finding excuses to walk through the food displays and munching and drinking the free samples.


----------



## NonSenCe

weird how after the 3rd or 4th pass they try to insist you must buy something from them using the old "as you seem to like it" excuse..


----------



## guiri

dudemar said:


> Hmm... this somehow evolved into a stew/crock pot thread!
> 
> Just made a new tuna fish sandwich. Mixed Kraft Mayo with Olive Oil and Sriracha. BAM! Serve with a big glass of orange juice and you're set.
> 
> Probably wouldn't hurt to make a grilled cheese variant. Instead of Sriracha add peperoncini inside the sandwich... :naughty:



Not evolved...all food is sammich. It all depends how you eat it


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Well, I didn't get a free satellite courtesy of NASA. But I have spent the day at the show, finding excuses to walk through the food displays and munching and drinking the free samples.



Best reason I've ever heard to go to ANY show!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> weird how after the 3rd or 4th pass they try to insist you must buy something from them using the old "as you seem to like it" excuse..



Nonsense, nonsense, the food's there for a reason and YOU and Noggin know it!


----------



## Meganoggin

Yep today I had a full English breakfast at the stockmans restaurant (the site does cattle markets normally). Then I tried about 9 different recipes of sausages, had about four glasses of my friends wine, a small sample of scotch and tried around five different types of cheese. It would have been a perfect day if I wasn't working on a Saturday.


----------



## guiri

I'm envious now and by the way, the job problem is easy to solve, do what I did, quit your job! There! I fixed it!


----------



## guiri

Hey, where's the ol' fart?

March, what the hell are you doing?


----------



## Meganoggin

Meganoggin said:


> Yep today I had a full English breakfast at the stockmans restaurant (the site does cattle markets normally). Then I tried about 9 different recipes of sausages, had about four glasses of my friends wine, a small sample of scotch and tried around five different types of cheese. It would have been a perfect day if I wasn't working on a Saturday.


 
Exactly the same today!


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Hey, where's the ol' fart?
> 
> March, what the hell are you doing?


I'm still here young man.

Been out to Carmarthen today to an Antiques Fair and Car Boot sale ... Had a black coffee and a roll ... It was a brown bread roll with rabbit food and ham and someones home-made apple chutney in it ... Guiri , it wasn't the sort of "roll" that you were thinking of ... Gramatically , I should have said "Guiri , it wasn't the sort of roll of which you were thinking" ... Thought I'd better explain that as we all know what Guiri is like ... The word pedantic springs to mind (plus a few others).

Bought a nice pretend Japanese Katana with pretty gold plated fittings and two pretty little knives in the same sheath ... Very heavy with a very sharp blade ... Haggled her down to £16 ... Best buy I've had for years ... Bought a nice silver (?) mounted letter opener with fairly broad double edged 14cm blade and ivory (?) handle ... OK , it isn't really a letter opener which is what I told the lady on the other stall ... Got her down to £5 as I told her that fixed blade knives are illegal in the UK ... Mrs March Brown had a Limited Edition Royal Doulton Lady which we hadn't seen before (possibly an older one) ... We went back to that stall right at the end and haggled ... Managed to get it for £60 as the lady said she was worried that the figurine might be damaged in transit back to England ... It really is very pretty (as quoted by my Wife) ... I'm so good to my Wife.

Also got a long shoehorn with backscratcher on the other end ... Told the Lady that it was just what my 13 year old Grandson wanted ... I put my hand in my pocket and took out £3 which was all the change that I had and offered it to the Lady and she said "Oh OK seeing as we are about to pack up now"

All in all , it was a successful day.

*So , I'm still here , guiri.*
.


----------



## nbp

I had to pop in here and visit my favorite English friends. 

I was watching Pride and Prejudice last evening, (don't judge me, when you have an opportunity to hang out with pretty girls, you take it, even if it means watching Jane Austen movies.) and I actually quite liked the movie. It was the c. 2005 version with Keira Knightly  and Donald Sutherland in it. It made me think I was born on the wrong side of the pond. I have such a fondness for the witty banter and higher level intellectual dialogue of English writers and screenwriters. You guys definitely seem to have a greater mastery of the language. (Or at least that's what movies would have me believe.  ) I can't help feeling at times that I have to speak with smaller words and less complicated syntax simply so my peers will understand me. It is a source of great distress to me that many other young people have lost their ability to engage in deep conversation or challenge me with some well-thought out sarcasm and wit. I love a good-natured battle of words. Lizzie Bennett and Mr. Darcy had some great lines in that movie. What a delight it would be to find such a woman. Nothing sexier than a smart and witty girl with intelligent things to say. 


Sandwich.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I'm still here young man.
> 
> Been out to Carmarthen today to an Antiques Fair and Car Boot sale ... Had a black coffee and a roll ... It was a brown bread roll with rabbit food and ham and someones home-made apple chutney in it ... Guiri , it wasn't the sort of "roll" that you were thinking of ... Gramatically , I should have said "Guiri , it wasn't the sort of roll of which you were thinking" ... Thought I'd better explain that as we all know what Guiri is like ... The word pedantic springs to mind (plus a few others).
> 
> Bought a nice pretend Japanese Katana with pretty gold plated fittings and two pretty little knives in the same sheath ... Very heavy with a very sharp blade ... Haggled her down to £16 ... Best buy I've had for years ... Bought a nice silver (?) mounted letter opener with fairly broad double edged 14cm blade and ivory (?) handle ... OK , it isn't really a letter opener which is what I told the lady on the other stall ... Got her down to £5 as I told her that fixed blade knives are illegal in the UK ... Mrs March Brown had a Limited Edition Royal Doulton Lady which we hadn't seen before (possibly an older one) ... We went back to that stall right at the end and haggled ... Managed to get it for £60 as the lady said she was worried that the figurine might be damaged in transit back to England ... It really is very pretty (as quoted by my Wife) ... I'm so good to my Wife.
> 
> Also got a long shoehorn with backscratcher on the other end ... Told the Lady that it was just what my 13 year old Grandson wanted ... I put my hand in my pocket and took out £3 which was all the change that I had and offered it to the Lady and she said "Oh OK seeing as we are about to pack up now"
> 
> All in all , it was a successful day.
> 
> *So , I'm still here , guiri.*
> .



Let it be known that I was worried...let's see some pics of the blades...did yall know that I design blades and such?


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I had to pop in here and visit my favorite English friends.



Yep, screw the others...





nbp said:


> I was watching Pride and Prejudice last evening, (don't judge me, when you have an opportunity to hang out with pretty girls, you take it, even if it means watching Jane Austen movies.) and I actually quite liked the movie. It was the c. 2005 version with Keira Knightly  and Donald Sutherland in it. It made me think I was born on the wrong side of the pond. I have such a fondness for the witty banter and higher level intellectual dialogue of English writers and screenwriters. You guys definitely seem to have a greater mastery of the language. (Or at least that's what movies would have me believe.  ) I can't help feeling at times that I have to speak with smaller words and less complicated syntax simply so my peers will understand me. It is a source of great distress to me that many other young people have lost their ability to engage in deep conversation or challenge me with some well-thought out sarcasm and wit. I love a good-natured battle of words. Lizzie Bennett and Mr. Darcy had some great lines in that movie. What a delight it would be to find such a woman. Nothing sexier than a smart and witty girl with intelligent things to say.
> 
> 
> Sandwich.



You think YOU have it bad, I'm in the DEEP south...


----------



## Meganoggin

Mrs Noggin came to the show today and bought a couple of beautiful sirloin steaks. We just had them with sautéed potatoes and onion rings, fantastic flavour and texture, far better than anything you can get at a supermarket.


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> I have such a fondness for the witty banter and higher level intellectual dialogue of English writers and screenwriters. You guys definitely seem to have a greater mastery of the language.


 I guess it's because we invented the English language ... 'Cos *we* invented it , our spelling is right ... I don't understand why America only half copied our language ... 

Is there an "Oxford English Dictionary" available in America with all the proper spelling in ? ... I guess it would have to be the "Harvard Americanised English Dikshunary"

Aluminium , for example , is the correct spelling (as written before America was even invented) ... So why corrupt a perfect language ... It must be the perfect language because all airline pilots have to use it.

Willyum Snakespeeer would turn in his grave ... Perhaps it is "Much ado about nothing" as the bard once wrote.





.


----------



## DM51

march.brown said:


> we invented the English language


I thought you said you were Welsh? 

If so, you didn't invent English. You invented Welsh, which is full of words with too many L's and W's in them, so hardly anyone speaks it. Wales has places with names like Bwlch (sounds like someone throwing up). All the road signs have to be translated into English so people know what they mean.


----------



## guiri

Hey, it's the same thing here...translations to Spanish


----------



## DM51

The problem is, if every road sign is in 2 languages, people have to take their eyes off the road for twice as long to read them, and that causes accidents. Especially if they are eating a sandwich at the same time with only one hand available to steer properly, and they also have half an eye on the sandwich to stop the mayo dripping on to their shirt. That's what happens all the time in Wales.


----------



## march.brown

DM51 said:


> I thought you said you were Welsh?
> 
> If so, you didn't invent English. You invented Welsh, which is full of words with too many L's and W's in them, so hardly anyone speaks it. Wales has places with names like Bwlch (sounds like someone throwing up). All the road signs have to be translated into English so people know what they mean.


Yes , I do live in Gods chosen country but unfortunately I am part English , part Scots and part Irish ... I guess my ancesters were good at walking (or something).

I don't see why signposts in Wales need to be in English ... I have travelled in Greece and Turkey on a motorbike and once you are up in the hills , there are no English signposts ... As long as you have a map you are OK (more or less) ... The only snag that I found was that the maps tend to predict where the future roads are going to be ... It is difficult even on a trail bike sometimes , as the roads are just not there ...

Welsh signposts are easier to understand than Greek or Turkish ones ... I like the little Greek and Turkish tavernas ... You just go into the kitchen and point at things and they dish them up for you ... The home-made red wine (out of rusty oil-drums with a tap welded on) is surprisingly good after the first few ... The trail bikes seem to go so much better then ... Those were the days !

Unfortunately as I've got older , I have got more sensible ... My Wife thinks the opposite , but there again all my Wives were like that ...

Strange things , Women. 
.


----------



## march.brown

DM51 said:


> The problem is, if every road sign is in 2 languages, people have to take their eyes off the road for twice as long to read them, and that causes accidents. Especially if they are eating a sandwich at the same time with only one hand available to steer properly, and they also have half an eye on the sandwich to stop the mayo dripping on to their shirt. That's what happens all the time in Wales.


You are almost right ... The other hand is actually texting on their mobile ... They steer with their knees.

By the way , our road-signs cost twice as much to make 'cos they are bi-lingual and therefore bigger.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

Has anyone else noticed that DM's location has now completely dissapeared? Is he on some secret mission to Wales?


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> The problem is, if every road sign is in 2 languages, people have to take their eyes off the road for twice as long to read them, and that causes accidents. Especially if they are eating a sandwich at the same time with only one hand available to steer properly, and they also have half an eye on the sandwich to stop the mayo dripping on to their shirt. That's what happens all the time in Wales.



People shouldn't be screwing and around and should stay at home with their sammiches. They've got no business on the roads when they could be eating...


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Has anyone else noticed that DM's location has now completely dissapeared? Is he on some secret mission to Wales?



He knows I'm after him so he tries to change safehouses every so often...he doesn't know I can smell him..


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Yes , I do live in Gods chosen country but unfortunately I am part English , part Scots and part Irish ... I guess my ancesters were good at walking (or something).



Yeah, walking wouldn't be my first guess...



> I don't see why signposts in Wales need to be in English ... I have travelled in Greece and Turkey on a motorbike and once you are up in the hills , there are no English signposts ... As long as you have a map you are OK (more or less) ... The only snag that I found was that the maps tend to predict where the future roads are going to be ... It is difficult even on a trail bike sometimes , as the roads are just not there ...
> 
> Welsh signposts are easier to understand than Greek or Turkish ones ... I like the little Greek and Turkish tavernas ... You just go into the kitchen and point at things and they dish them up for you ... The home-made red wine (out of rusty oil-drums with a tap welded on) is surprisingly good after the first few ... The trail bikes seem to go so much better then ... Those were the days !
> 
> Unfortunately as I've got older , I have got more sensible ... My Wife thinks the opposite , but there again all my Wives were like that ...
> 
> Strange things , Women.
> .



ANother reason to keep trying till you get a good one...

I know what you mean about riding better and better. I got good as hell as I was going down the mountains in Austria and stopped at every restaurant and hot a hot wine. Strangely enough, it's like all the skiing instructions I've ever had were now surfacing from my memory...it was great. Great memory recalling stuff this hot wine.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> You are almost right ... The other hand is actually texting on their mobile ... They steer with their knees.
> 
> By the way , our road-signs cost twice as much to make 'cos they are bi-lingual and therefore bigger.
> .



..and therefore, you support a larger workforce which makes you better people...I understand the logic..I really do.


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> I know what you mean about riding better and better. I got good as hell as I was going down the mountains in Austria and stopped at every restaurant and hot a hot wine. Strangely enough, it's like all the skiing instructions I've ever had were now surfacing from my memory...it was great. Great memory recalling stuff this hot wine.


 
I used to spend a lot of time in Austria, where did you go?

Ahh yes - Gluhwein or were you thinking of the lethal Jagertee? I have wobbled down many a mountain in the dark because of that stuff.


----------



## NonSenCe

jägermeister liquer.. i think i remember it having same effect on me as absinthe.. messes you up! hahah.


----------



## Meganoggin

Jagertee is made with Stroh Dark Rum, which has an awful aftertaste that can only be subdued by mixing it with hot black tea or hot chocolate.

Jagermeister is very nice though, I drunk nearly a bottle of it on my 40th birthday! Doesn't Lidl do a cheap version of it?


----------



## NonSenCe

lidls sells alcohol? oh..forgot.. you can buy booze from tescos too. no matter what the time of day it is.. 

over here alcohol (spirits, wine, liquers) is monopolized and sold only by one special shop called Alko. (similar thing as in sweden, they got aktiebolag.) only low alcohol percentage drinks are sold in normal stores (beer, cider) anything better and you are in mercy of the goverment run business of alko. and those shops are not open 24/7..

ok jagertee is that stuff.. and stroh, yeh. it warms you up nicely if you take it as a shot after coming inside from freezing cold. any rum in tea makes tea more festive and drinkable. hahah. i know many elderly people whom take their "eveningschnapps" or "nightcap" with rum and tea. 

never got used to rum.. vodka is my drink if i need some.

---------
today: fried bananas + icecream + chokolate shavings (white toblerone choko and basic fazer blue brown choko) 
broth (lamb, cow and pork) +potatoes.
barley bread with meat bits from the broth to make it an sandwich of type.. soaked version that one needs to use a fork to eat hahahah.
and rest of the toblerone for evening snack.


----------



## Meganoggin

Mmmm vodka. I like absolut vodka, straight from the freezer.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> ANother reason to keep trying till you get a good one...


 It is just not possible to keep doing that ... I have tried a lot of Wives over the years , including some of my own ... You end up going from a complete house to 50% of a house then 25% then 12.5% and so on till the house becomes a tent or a shed ... I opted to pay more on the mortgage to keep the house , so I got poorer and poorer.





So , if any really rich person out there wants to adopt me , I am available ... Guiri has turned down my plea for adoption , so I have to look elsewhere ... I can assure you all that I would not squander any money on non-essentials such as food , electricity , clothes , alimony etc. etc ... I would only spend the money wisely on fine wines (red only) and Cognac and Islay malt whisky ... Perhaps some vintage Port too.

Life is hard when you don't know where your next bottle of 30 year old Fine Champagne Brandy is coming from.

All (very large) sums of money will be gratefully received by my wine merchant ... Even the Lidls branch manager would be happy , so this adoption (and redirection of funds) would make several people very happy. 

It isn't just for me ..




.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I used to spend a lot of time in Austria, where did you go?
> 
> Ahh yes - Gluhwein or were you thinking of the lethal Jagertee? I have wobbled down many a mountain in the dark because of that stuff.


 
I've been in Hinterglemm, St Anton and Alpbach (I think) but it's been a very long time ago and yes, Gluhwein (with the umlaut in there that I don't happen to have on this keyboard layout) is the stuff. Great stuff. Makes you ski like a mofo :devil:

Well, it does till you're going downhill all gung ho and this piste maintenance guy comes hauling by you with a shovel in his hand and no poles and embarrasses the hell out of you and kinda brings you right back to earth again


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> jägermeister liquer.. i think i remember it having same effect on me as absinthe.. messes you up! hahah.



Trust a Fin to get drunk :devil:


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> over here alcohol (spirits, wine, liquers) is monopolized and sold only by one special shop called Alko. (similar thing as in sweden, they got aktiebolag.)



It's actually Systembolaget but close enough. Aktiebolag is abbreviated AB and means Incorporated as in a company (Inc.)


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> never got used to rum.. vodka is my drink if i need some.
> 
> ---------
> today: fried bananas + icecream + chokolate shavings (white toblerone choko and basic fazer blue brown choko)
> broth (lamb, cow and pork) +potatoes.
> barley bread with meat bits from the broth to make it an sandwich of type.. soaked version that one needs to use a fork to eat hahahah.
> and rest of the toblerone for evening snack.



Hell, I don't drink (any longer and only drank for a few years when I was a kid and yes, I have stories about getting drunk and busting my pants when I was in Austria...among OTHER stories) but that Stroh Rom will do the trick. Some of that is high octane $hit!

Dammit nonsence, if I move in with you, will you cook for me? I'll do the dishes, I promise


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> It is just not possible to keep doing that ... I have tried a lot of Wives over the years , including some of my own ... You end up going from a complete house to 50% of a house then 25% then 12.5% and so on till the house becomes a tent or a shed ... I opted to pay more on the mortgage to keep the house , so I got poorer and poorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So , if any really rich person out there wants to adopt me , I am available ... Guiri has turned down my plea for adoption , so I have to look elsewhere ... I can assure you all that I would not squander any money on non-essentials such as food , electricity , clothes , alimony etc. etc ... I would only spend the money wisely on fine wines (red only) and Cognac and Islay malt whisky ... Perhaps some vintage Port too.
> 
> Life is hard when you don't know where your next bottle of 30 year old Fine Champagne Brandy is coming from.
> 
> All (very large) sums of money will be gratefully received by my wine merchant ... Even the Lidls branch manager would be happy , so this adoption (and redirection of funds) would make several people very happy.
> 
> It isn't just for me ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well, here's the problem. I'd adopt you but as with all my strays that I take in, you'll have to be neutered and I seem to recall that being a problem for you.

Now, if you don't mind the snip snip, we can talk about it again.

Besides, you're a silly man, do you know how to spell PRE NUPTIAL AGREEMENT? If not, I think I spelled it correctly. Memorize it, it might serve you well in the future.

Mind you, didn't do a damn thing for my dad who died and left me his house, his wife (NOT my mom) still kinda took me to the cleaners...damn things aren't worth the paper they're written on but that's our court systems. No point in contracts any longer if they can be disputed for no reason at all 

Also, I'll take you in if the other guys here promise to help me with my bills....or rather, YOUR feeding cost...


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri, movin in with me.. hmm.. not sure if you like to live in the doghouse, tiny and no heating but its got a roof on top of it.. and no dog. just the doghouse.  -got it cheap/free when a friend made bigger one to her dogs. 

and dont get your hopes up, i can make food that fills the stomach.. but haute cuisine it aint.  

and yeah.. you are right about the systembolaget.. didnt pay attention when i wrote it. hahah. noticed it now after you mentioned it. (oh well i have only been in the swedish one 2 times in my life.. if i go to sweden i either go by cruiseliner and buy my stuff tax free.. or i stop by finnish alko before driving over the river up north, last time i did that i think the booze was also little cheaper on our side.)

man i really should try to drink again one day.. been too long since. hah. it might be cathartic experience.


----------



## Meganoggin

I used to spend around 2-3 months a year in Austria, lovely place, great food, powerful drink and fun people. I am hoping to do a road trip there in the spring. 

Just had macaroni with cheese.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> guiri, movin in with me.. hmm.. not sure if you like to live in the doghouse, tiny and no heating but its got a roof on top of it.. and no dog. just the doghouse.  -got it cheap/free when a friend made bigger one to her dogs.
> 
> and dont get your hopes up, i can make food that fills the stomach.. but haute cuisine it aint.
> 
> and yeah.. you are right about the systembolaget.. didnt pay attention when i wrote it. hahah. noticed it now after you mentioned it. (oh well i have only been in the swedish one 2 times in my life.. if i go to sweden i either go by cruiseliner and buy my stuff tax free.. or i stop by finnish alko before driving over the river up north, last time i did that i think the booze was also little cheaper on our side.)
> 
> man i really should try to drink again one day.. been too long since. hah. it might be cathartic experience.



Well, NOT going to Sweden is no big loss. Chicks used to look great but now that I see them on Facebook, I think the whole nation's changed. Nah, you're doing fine where you're at and why the hell can I not stay inside the HOUSE? I ASSUME you live in a house or something or you live in a cave like Bin Laden?


----------



## guiri

Nogg, I used to tell people that if I had a choice where to live in Europe, it would be Austria. Like you said, great food, great people and amazing nature 

Have you had Knödel suppe or howeverthellyouspellit...?

Soup with balls in it for the ignorant ones...dough balls that is :devil:


----------



## guiri

Oh and if any of our US members are interested in photo paper cheap for their INK JET, I just found a killer deal on ebay. I'll post the link if anyone wants it.

I also found some power strips that I've been looking for for years and all of a sudden a bunch of them show up. Got 8 of them for myself. Best one's I've had.
NO, not advertising so don't ban me people, just in case someone here's interested.


----------



## NonSenCe

cave would be nice. and upgrade. hah. 

and if the visitors are put into the doghouse.. they tend to not to prolong their visits for too long times. they find better things to do than bark at strangers in my backyard.  no matter what i feed them.  

swedish girls.. they do seem to look very nice when you go there. but the stereotype swede hottie is actually not that sweet to my eyes.. i actually dont like blueeyed blondes as much as i like them darker haired girls with brown eyes .  if they are equal cute and nice, i rather pick the brunette. maybe even redheds b4 blondes. this is just a rough generalisation of course. blueeyeblondes one can see here too all the time.. the brown eyes are the rarity up north. maybe thats why im drawn on them. 

doughball soup. hmm we have similar dish here too..broth with doughballs.. if i remember right it takes a long time to make but.. i think i should ask my dad where is the family recipe for that and do it sometime aswell.. it is always gooooood! mix butter fat and flour and boil them doughs in broth with meats with bones.. flavors of the marrow into the broth liquid.. yeah.. i can just smell it now.. yummy. 

-----
today: nothing fun, just basic dark full ryebread, butter+ tomato and meat pieces picked out of the broth. 
omelette with rest of the meats of the broth as filler. 
plums from the tree and banana
-----


----------



## guiri

See, I like'em blond and blue eyed myself but hell, I like everything as long as it looks good.

I"ll see if I can find it and I'll send you a pic of an x girlfriend of mine from Argentina. Met her in Madrid.

You should go down to Malaga (Spain but you prolly knew that), you'd love the chicks there.

As for the doghouse, I don't bark much so that shouldn't be a problem.

Up north in Sweden, they have something called Pite palt which is a dougball but filled with pork. Great stuff.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Well, here's the problem. I'd adopt you but as with all my strays that I take in, you'll have to be neutered and I seem to recall that being a problem for you.
> 
> Now, if you don't mind the snip snip, we can talk about it again.


With respect to the above operation , I used to be a champion Barbed-wire-Fence Hurdler till the tragic accident .

That was part of my escape training when I was young and amorous ... Since I had asthma , I had to be able to get away in the first minute or so and hurdling was my strong point ... The art is to just clear the top wire ... It wouldn't work nowadays as mens trousers seem to hang a lot lower than in the good old days ... To be suspended in an inverted position by barbed wire is not something I would like ... It happened to a friend of mine once and his eyes water to this day when he re-lives the experience ... Strangely enough he married that girl ... I think it was an agreement he made with her Father whilst hanging from the fence.

Luckily (for me) in those days nobody used razor wire ... Had a few near squeaks though ... Squeaks are what my voice would have sounded like if I had not allowed the correct clearance !

Luck was on my side then ... I gave that all up many years ago (about 37 years ago actually) and decided to concentrate on shooting and fishing as it is not as dangerous.

The neutering will not be necessary as it has already been done (by special request by one of my previous Wives).

By the way , any of the Cask Strength Islay Malts will be OK as will any top quality Champagne Cognac and Vintage Port (minimum 20 year old) ... I just want to be certain that you will treat me well if I am going to give up this life of poverty ... I don't like cold weather or cats or smokers either.

Your loving Son (?) *XXX*
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> which is a dougball


 Doug Ball used to play Ice Hockey for the Cardiff Devils.
.


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> which is a dougball


It could belong to a number of members:

Doug
Doug Meister
Doug Owen
Doug S
Doug.S
Doug3581
DougL3
dougmccoy
dougmwpsu
DougNel
dougw
Dougzilla
etc.

If you want to ask one of them if it is his, please be polite.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> With respect to the above operation , I used to be a champion Barbed-wire-Fence Hurdler till the tragic accident .
> 
> *Ok, so you're good to go then?*
> 
> That was part of my escape training when I was young and amorous ... Since I had asthma , I had to be able to get away in the first minute or so and hurdling was my strong point ... The art is to just clear the top wire ... It wouldn't work nowadays as mens trousers seem to hang a lot lower than in the good old days ... To be suspended in an inverted position by barbed wire is not something I would like ... It happened to a friend of mine once and his eyes water to this day when he re-lives the experience ... Strangely enough he married that girl ... I think it was an agreement he made with her Father whilst hanging from the fence.
> 
> *Yeah, they call'em shotgun weddings here, same principle..*
> 
> Luckily (for me) in those days nobody used razor wire ... Had a few near squeaks though ... Squeaks are what my voice would have sounded like if I had not allowed the correct clearance !
> 
> Luck was on my side then ... I gave that all up many years ago (about 37 years ago actually) and decided to concentrate on shooting and fishing as it is not as dangerous.
> 
> The neutering will not be necessary as it has already been done (by special request by one of my previous Wives).
> 
> By the way , any of the Cask Strength Islay Malts will be OK as will any top quality Champagne Cognac and Vintage Port (minimum 20 year old) ... I just want to be certain that you will treat me well if I am going to give up this life of poverty ... I don't like cold weather or cats or smokers either.
> 
> Your loving Son (?) *XXX*
> .



Well, it's hot here, I've got dogs and I don't smoke or allow smokers in my house.
Smokin' hot chicks yes, but they can't be smoking per say...so, we good to go then?

How 'bout the others, who's sending money for sustenance...?


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Well, it's hot here, I've got dogs and I don't smoke or allow smokers in my house.
> Smokin' hot chicks yes, but they can't be smoking per say...so, we good to go then?
> 
> How 'bout the others, who's sending money for sustenance...?


 Hi (future possible) Dad

Just a moment , you didn't mention any high quality alcoholic beverages ... Hot chicks are OK as long as they have poor eyesight ... We don't want them to realise that I am slightly older than them ... They can therefore have cheaper alcoholic beverages.

Do you make a good hot King Prawn Curry with Fried Rice ? ... Gotta have that a couple of times a week.

When I worked in Stoke-on-Trent , I used to have five curries a week ... Unfortunately my exhaust system would get warm by Friday , so I had to have Chicken Fried Rice for Wednesday lunch ... That solved my problem and the problem of other office users.

Just thought you should know these few facts.

*XXX*
.


----------



## Meganoggin

5 curries a week? That is a heroic amount! No wonder you had complaints about your exhaust system!

Tonight I am making the same sausage casserole as last week, by special request of Mrs Noggin (and I suspect to make some room in the freezer for all the new sausages).


----------



## guiri

Dear future son. The local chicks aren't pretty which means, they really shouldn't have an opinion on what they get but also, they probably have poor eyesight and most of them don't have any teeth, which in certain situations, I see as a definitely advantage but this being a family friendly forum, I won't go into that in detail.

As for the curry, I thought you were gonna do the cooking...maybe I misunderstood that part. As for the exhaust getting warm, wouldn't that work better if you put a turbo on it?

Your (possible) future dad...kisses


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> It could belong to a number of members:
> 
> Doug
> Doug Meister
> Doug Owen
> Doug S
> Doug.S
> Doug3581
> DougL3
> dougmccoy
> dougmwpsu
> DougNel
> dougw
> Dougzilla
> etc.
> 
> If you want to ask one of them if it is his, please be polite.



The hell with being polite, just tell'em DM51 sent ya...


----------



## nbp

You guys are wackos. :nana:

Hey I had a new idea for a cool thread, tell me what you think of it:

I love interesting accents and I frequently entertain friends with comedic bits utilizing accents from different places. I have all different characters for various situations. Anyways, as this is an international forum, it would be cool to hear everyone's accents. So I was thinking of starting a thread where members could post a video clip of a short phrase or two where we could hear their voice. They wouldn't need to show their face if they didn't want to, they could maybe just hold up a flashlight and say "Hi CPF, I'm nbp, and this is my favorite flashlight, the McGizmo Haiku" or something like that. 

Does that seem cool at all? I thought it might be fun. If not, I'll just keep assigning your posts accents in my own head.


----------



## guiri

You would honestly rather hang out with sane people? Seriously?

I like the idea though. I have voice recorders coming out the wazoo so I can just do voice but I can do either or. Regardless, I'm too ugly to stick on a video clip anyway.

So, since it's gonna be foreign (unless you just want my clip to be in English), can I cuss yall out in a different language? :devil:


----------



## nbp

Uhhh, no. I'd rather you said it in English as that is the language spoken on this board and it's the only way we could possibly moderate it. Off topic though the Cafe may be, we still gotta keep it all clean buddy.


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp and the voices in his head... Should we be worried?


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Dear future son. The local chicks aren't pretty which means, they really shouldn't have an opinion on what they get but also, they probably have poor eyesight and most of them don't have any teeth, which in certain situations, I see as a definitely advantage but this being a family friendly forum, I won't go into that in detail.
> 
> As for the curry, I thought you were gonna do the cooking...maybe I misunderstood that part. As for the exhaust getting warm, wouldn't that work better if you put a turbo on it?
> 
> Your (possible) future dad...kisses


 I thought the hot chicks would be gorgeous with teeth and all the other natural attributes ... This has disappointed me somewhat.

I thought that you were a cordon-bleu chef and would be able to cook up amazing curries to tempt my jaded palette ... This has disappointed me a lot.

You have consistantly avoided any reference to my regular supply of high quality alcoholic beverages ... This was the last straw ...

Regards

Your EX- (future) Son

p.s. To other possible adopters , I don't like Ox-tongue sandwiches 'cos it's been in an animals mouth ... I'd rather have an egg sandwich.
.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Uhhh, no. I'd rather you said it in English as that is the language spoken on this board and it's the only way we could possibly moderate it. Off topic though the Cafe may be, we still gotta keep it all clean buddy.


 
Well, that's disappointing :sigh:


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> nbp and the voices in his head... Should we be worried?



I AM! I've called it in and they should be picking him up any minute now..


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I thought the hot chicks would be gorgeous with teeth and all the other natural attributes ... This has disappointed me somewhat.
> 
> I thought that you were a cordon-bleu chef and would be able to cook up amazing curries to tempt my jaded palette ... This has disappointed me a lot.
> 
> You have consistantly avoided any reference to my regular supply of high quality alcoholic beverages ... This was the last straw ...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Your EX- (future) Son
> 
> p.s. To other possible adopters , I don't like Ox-tongue sandwiches 'cos it's been in an animals mouth ... I'd rather have an egg sandwich.
> .



I'm sorry to hear that as I just won the national lottery here and really not sure what to do with all the money but oh well, I'll go online and see what I can find.

As for not wanting the tongue and preferring the egg...you DO realize where that egg's been, right?


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> As for not wanting the tongue and preferring the egg...you DO realize where that egg's been, right?


Several years ago , I went into a restaurant that we (the boys) used virtually every lunch time ... I said to the owner " Good afternoon Mary , what culinary delights do you have today to tempt my jaded palette ?" ... She listed several options then said "We also have some freshly cooked Ox-tongue" ... That's when I said "I couldn't eat Ox-tongue ... It's been in an animals mouth ... I'd rather have an egg". 

The whole restaurant erupted in laughter as I stood innocently facing her ... She stormed off into the kitchen and I had to follow her in , to apologise for my innocent mistake ... I put my arms round her ample body and after a few minutes of being nice to her we emerged from the kitchen ... Unfortunately all the diners applauded and cheered and the boys thought it would be better if we went somewhere else for lunch that day.

From then on , every time we went to that restaurant Mary would shout "Now don't start" as I entered and there would be a few giggles from the other diners ... It took me weeks to placate her and eventually she did half-believe that it was just an innocent comment from me that caused her the embarrassment.

I think that I have improved in my old age though my Wife does not agree with that ... Apparently I can only be taken twice to the same place ... The second time apparently is to appologise ... Others who know me realise that this is not true and that my Wife exagerates a lot.

It just goes to show that you just can't please everybody ... Sometimes it seems that you just can't please anybody
.


----------



## guiri

Ok, so I'm not too smart but I don't get it. Did she get insulted? I would have cracked up at that comment and yes, I love tongue myself. Preferably from a chick but an ox will do...seriously, beef tongue is great and I love that stuff. Little too expensive here or I would eat it all the time.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Ok, so I'm not too smart but I don't get it. Did she get insulted? I would have cracked up at that comment and yes, I love tongue myself. Preferably from a chick but an ox will do...seriously, beef tongue is great and I love that stuff. Little too expensive here or I would eat it all the time.


 I remember the good old days when I fed my Staffordshire Bull Terrier on raw Ox-tongue ... He was the best dog in the world and ultra fit , yet so great with kids ... If I needed to tell my Daughter off , I had to put the dog in the other room first otherwise he took her side.

The good old days.

If you go to a Staffordshire Bull Terrier show , it is noisy , very noisy , as the dogs don't concentrate on standing properly.

He was only seven when I had to have him put to sleep because he had cancer ... He had his spleen removed plus other bits but the cancer had spread ... I cried over that ... Never cried over a divorce , but that dog really loved me.

Gotta go and get a hanky as my eyes are watering.
.


----------



## guiri

Not sure what the dog had to do with the woman in the pub but thanks for the story. I love me some dogs and I have 3 right now. Lost three in the last year and ALL my dogs were rescue dogs.

Sorry 'bout your dog. Yeah, I'm not a crier either. Hadn't cried for something like 30 years but I knew I would when my dogs died


----------



## Meganoggin

Beef burritos with lots of home grown chillies. Wish me luck.


----------



## guiri

Wish YOU luck? More likely those around you, no?


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Wish YOU luck? More likely those around you, no?



Well, I do have the office to myself tomorrow. Yes, it was epic, I have only just stopped sweating!


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> Well, I do have the office to myself tomorrow. Yes, it was epic, I have only just stopped sweating!


I think he meant your exhaust system not your temperature


----------



## guiri

I think I did too 



Brother Nogg, got my seeds today, thanks a lot. Good selection of veggies


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Brother Nogg, got my seeds today, thanks a lot. Good selection of veggies



Enjoy growing and eating them!

I think I'll keep the status of my exhaust to myself.


----------



## guiri

I'm sure I will 

I take the liberty to give whatever seeds I don't use myself (don't have that much space myself) to friends of mine that grow veggies :bow:

As for your exhaust, no explanation necessary, it's self explanatory :devil:


----------



## Meganoggin

Sure - spread the love. But, you must take pictures of the veggies that you grow.


----------



## NonSenCe

so what veggieseeds got sent and which will be grown... either one of you got a list?

-looks outside and sees weather getting cool and winter coming.. basically nothing useful will grow out there anymore. first brown autumn leaves have hit the ground already.

------
food related stuff: barley, wheat, rye flour homemade bread buns came out of the oven yesterday. taste is good but something went wrong as their crust got really hard at once. dropping them on table dont make a thunk sound but an klank sound. hahah. (heating them up in microwave softens them enough to be nice to eat.) just butter in them as fresh bread needs only that. (ok this mornin i did add some russianstyle baloney )

anyone got a good recipe for mac-n-cheese? i have only had it in usa.. (not popular dish here) so i was wondering if someone has a great recipe for tasty one. i keep seeing references for it in movies and tv shows and always think it might be good.  and i am trying to pre-think the food setup for weekend. (friday is enchilada/tortilla night.. saturday is empty.. so maccheese might fit the bill.. and sunday i am to go have a brunch with the pretty girl.. her treat. so i basically only need leftovers of saturday to have sunday dinner.)


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Sure - spread the love. But, you must take pictures of the veggies that you grow.


I will :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

I'll make a list. As for the bread, I like a hard crust and if my teeth can handle it (which at this point they can't), I even like the klank variety 

Let's see if nbp chimes in as I'm not a southerner and if not, I can get you a recipe. That's all they eat here 

Have fun with the pretty chick


----------



## Meganoggin

Here's a recipe for Macaroni Cheese, made by Jamie Oliver, I have tried this one a couple of times and it's really nice, you may want to tone down the garlic if you are meeting up with the pretty one the next day.

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/vegetarian-recipes/a-killer-mac-n-cheese


----------



## NonSenCe

<<--part vampyre. avoids garlic like plague!


----------



## guiri

Mac'n cheese with garlic?


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Mac'n cheese with garlic?



Try it - it's nice. It also has tomato in it as well, keeps it from becoming too stodgy.


----------



## guiri

Interesting...I LOVE garlic though which is weird 'cause I'm a vampire too


----------



## nbp

Mac 'n Cheese?

One word: Velveeta

It'll probably give you cancer but man oh man is it good. Ooey gooey cheesy deliciousness. 

I'm glad to hear of this upcoming brunch as well Nonsence. :naughty: Do keep us informed. Bonus points if you get a picture of the two of you together, so we know you're not fibbing. :nana:

Where the heck has DM been? Mauled by a reindeer in Finland or what?


----------



## guiri

Cancer? I thought everything gave you cancer so I never worried about it and yeah, velveeta is some good $hit.

I WAS gonna ask for a pic of the chick too but didn't...I guess I'm more discreet than I thought I was 

As for DM, he's prolly hidin' from me. He knows I'm looking for him


----------



## Meganoggin

DM is probably being held hostage in Wales for Lidl vouchers. I am thinking of going on a mission to Wales at the weekend to gain recon on DM's captors and possibly some camping.


----------



## guiri

Good thinking. If you find that they've got DM tied to a tree in nothing but his undies, make sure you get some pictures and post back...


----------



## DM51

They'll never take me alive, I tell you.


----------



## guiri

We already have most of your family (cooking for us) in an undisclosed location in Burma. They will be returned to you upon agreeing and delivering what we ask of you..


----------



## DM51

No deal, and if you've got Mrs. DM51 there you'd better watch out, lol. She has a ferocious temper.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> DM is probably being held hostage in Wales for Lidl vouchers. I am thinking of going on a mission to Wales at the weekend to gain recon on DM's captors and possibly some camping.


I've had everyone out looking in South Wales for a person with DM51 written on his t-shirt but he hasn't been found ... Maybe he's in North Wales ... Shame really 'cos the people down here are so much nicer.

Maybe he is at an Eistedfood , eisteddfood , iesteddfood , hyeistedfood (Song Competition) near to a Lidls shop ... If you see a stone circle , he might be disguised as a brick (I said a Brick) so look for movement ... All Eisted things have stone circles , they are littered all over Wales ... It could take some time to find him if his disguise is good ... The number DM51 is a give-away though.
.


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> I've had everyone out looking in South Wales for a person with DM51 written on his t-shirt but he hasn't been found ... Maybe he's in North Wales ... Shame really 'cos the people down here are so much nicer.
> 
> Maybe he is at an Eistedfood , eisteddfood , iesteddfood , hyeistedfood (Song Competition) near to a Lidls shop ... If you see a stone circle , he might be disguised as a brick (I said a Brick) so look for movement ... All Eisted things have stone circles , they are littered all over Wales ... It could take some time to find him if his disguise is good ... The number DM51 is a give-away though.
> .



This post really has gone over my head.

Right I've been with this thread a while and since it's about food I thought I'd ask an opinion about food. Strange that.

I had an invention while at university after getting home and wanting a quick yet substantial snack. What I had in the cupboard was a tin of Heinz Tomato soup and a tin of Tuna.

My invention was Choup (it should probably be spelt differently but I've spelt it as it is said.)
Basically you put the tuna into the pot you are cooking the soup in not long before it's done so you don't change the flavour of the tuna. I also add hot sauce to the equation. I have recently found the perfect sauce being any Chipotle based sauce although my favourite is the Cholua chipotle.

People think it's rank and stange I think it's innovative comfort food.


----------



## Meganoggin

Sorry Acid, but that's just rank and strange! I do agree with the chipotle sauce though, my favourite is Blairs near death with chipotle.

I will begin my search for DM this weekend in Brecon, I think that the best place to start would be the many pubs...


----------



## NonSenCe

had a BLT. not my thing still (chucked the "L" away half way thru.) and i still prefer butter over mayo.


----------



## Acid87

Meganoggin said:


> Sorry Acid, but that's just rank and strange! I do agree with the chipotle sauce though, my favourite is Blairs near death with chipotle.
> 
> I will begin my search for DM this weekend in Brecon, I think that the best place to start would be the many pubs...



Don't sugar coat it or nothing. Try before you buy type thing. Good luck in the searching for DM.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> I will begin my search for DM this weekend in Brecon, I think that the best place to start would be the many pubs...


There are more pubs in Wind Street in Swansea than in the whole of Brecon ... Trouble is that all the University kids go there every night , so the place is full of young semi-naked , long-haired , pretty kids plus some girls too ... They all look the same from behind , so be careful whose bottom you pinch ... It is a wild area , so I don't go there as I can't outrun the Police Vans that are stationed strategically along the street with their engines running in readiness for the chase.

Beer seems to be cheap there though if that's any help ... It certainly attracts the Swansea University kids who like the prices there.

DM51 will probably fit in perfectly there , with all the night-life and all the young girls ... When walking down Wind Street , just walk down the centre of the road as there are less drunken bodies laying there ... No traffic is allowed at night so you won't get knocked down by a vehicle.

Now you know what Student Loans are used for in this area.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

Sorry Swansea is off limits, I have been promised safe passage to Brecon by the Welsh Taliban. My recon unit has told me that there is only an Aldi in Brecon, so I am drawing down stocks of Lidl goodies to barter with the locals. If things turn ugly can we rendezvous at yours for extraction March?


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> No deal, and if you've got Mrs. DM51 there you'd better watch out, lol. She has a ferocious temper.



So, what you're saying is that the hostage might wind up taking our soldiers hostage? 

If she's that mean (I know, you didn't say MEAN), maybe we should get her a moderator gig here... :devil:


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I've had everyone out looking in South Wales for a person with DM51 written on his t-shirt but he hasn't been found ... Maybe he's in North Wales ... Shame really 'cos the people down here are so much nicer.
> 
> Maybe he is at an Eistedfood , eisteddfood , iesteddfood , hyeistedfood (Song Competition) near to a Lidls shop ... If you see a stone circle , he might be disguised as a brick (I said a Brick) so look for movement ... All Eisted things have stone circles , they are littered all over Wales ... It could take some time to find him if his disguise is good ... The number DM51 is a give-away though.
> .



He's a shifty one that DM. Maybe he put a comma in between the digits or something. I mean, DM1.5 or Dm1,5 is different and 1,5dm is DEFINITELY a different story. Tell your people to be alert. My people have already been notified..


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Sorry Acid, but that's just rank and strange! I do agree with the chipotle sauce though, my favourite is Blairs near death with chipotle.
> 
> I will begin my search for DM this weekend in Brecon, I think that the best place to start would be the many pubs...



Food? Hell, that's right, I forgot about that. Well, bottom line is, the reason I'M looking for DM is that I plan on moving into his house and having him feed me but now that he tells me Mrs DM is mean, I may have to rethink that and go see March or Nonsense instead. Also, I have never been to Wisconsin and I LOVE cheese...*hint, hint*

As for the choup. Years ago I used to like getting a thing of crushed tomatoes in Sweden (more like Diced tomatoes here) and just drink it but then I thought I'd put some spices in it, a couple of bullion cubes or however you spell it and heat it up. Made for a very nice and quick spicy soup so yeah, it's a great idea.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> had a BLT. not my thing still (chucked the "L" away half way thru.) and i still prefer butter over mayo.



One of my favorite things in this country is the BLT. Killer invention. I would eat it more often if

A. It would prolly kill me as much as i like to eat
B. Cooking bacon is a very slow and tedious process


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> Don't sugar coat it or nothing. Try before you buy type thing. Good luck in the searching for DM.



So that's it? Now because of this, you're not even gonna help look for DM? What if he's in Wallace country wearing a kilt, blue paint in his face and no panties showing his butt to English soldiers? Huh? Don't you think you could be helpful there?

Good thinking about the pubs Nogg. If nothing else, it'll be easy to justify your movements to HQ..


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> It is a wild area , so I don't go there as I can't outrun the Police Vans that are stationed strategically along the street with their engines running in readiness for the chase..



No worries March, I've got your back bro. Here, this should solve the problem and at the same time, you can do that beer quality control and not worry about having to remain standing..

_Hotlinked image removed (rule 3) - Empath_

Besides, standing is overrated anyway...


----------



## guiri

This is another option but I don't like the way the engine blocks your view unless of course you plan on going in reverse all the time which mind you, after all the sampling, MIGHT be an option...


----------



## nbp

I've got your back march. I will go to this college hangout town and do the scouting. I am still young and hip and moderately attractive, and I am happy to tip back a couple of pints of good ale, so I will blend right in. I belive Acid87 is about my same age, and is welcome to join me in the hunt for DM amidst the inebriated youths. He thinks he can hide with the youngsters and we won't find him? Wrong, we're on it. :rock: I've always wanted to visit England anyways. 



Guiri, if you pay more rent than I do, I am sure my parents would be happy to turn over the upstairs to you. Just do a little yardwork and pet the dog every so often and you'll fit right in.


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> :rock: I've always wanted to visit England anyways.


 I wouldn't say that to anyone in Swansea 'cos it's in South Wales , unless of course you would enjoy being thrown into the Swansea Docks by all the drunken kids.
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> No worries March, I've got your back bro. Here, this should solve the problem and at the same time, you can do that beer quality control and not worry about having to remain standing..
> 
> _Hotlinked image removed (rule 3) - Empath_
> 
> Besides, standing is overrated anyway...


 Those knives sticking out of the little wheels don't seem right ... To enable easy access to and from the bar , they need to be long sharp scimitars fixed to the centre of the large wheels.

Great idea for a mobility scooter in Swansea , but needs a longer stick with a large Welsh flag on.... Then it would be great for when the sales are on in Debenhams.




.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> Sorry Swansea is off limits, I have been promised safe passage to Brecon by the Welsh Taliban. My recon unit has told me that there is only an Aldi in Brecon, so I am drawing down stocks of Lidl goodies to barter with the locals. If things turn ugly can we rendezvous at yours for extraction March?


We are only ten miles from the centre of Swansea and we get the overflow of the University drinkers here ... Plenty of doorways and bridge arches for them to sleep on Friday nights ... Neath also has far more pubs than Brecon ... If you are an old age pensioner and "waiting to go" , then Brecon will be ideal (except when the Jazz festival is on).

If you are not "waiting to go" then anywhere else would be better than Brecon ... Don't get me wrong ... Everyone should go to Brecon (once) if only to see what life would be like if you were very unlucky.

Brecon is only 30 miles from here and we go there every few years , usually because we have forgotten what it is like ... There is a good flower shop and some gift shops though , plus a big pay and display car park ... They have an Antiques Fair there regularly , but once you have seen both stalls then that's it ... The only thing that changes are the prices of the ten-year-old antiques and the entrance fee to the Antiques Fair ...

I bet the residents of Brecon are gathering round the town computer whilst reading this ... They can now get broadband there at nearly 56kB if the weather is fine and pigeons are flying .

The Army Museum is by far the best thing in Brecon and will take more of your time than the whole of the rest of your Brecon visit.

Good Luck and Commiserations on your choice of venue. 
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Cooking bacon is a very slow and tedious process


You can buy it pre-cooked now and all you have to do is heat it in the microwave.
.


----------



## Acid87

nbp said:


> I've got your back march. I will go to this college hangout town and do the scouting. I am still young and hip and moderately attractive, and I am happy to tip back a couple of pints of good ale, so I will blend right in. I belive Acid87 is about my same age, and is welcome to join me in the hunt for DM amidst the inebriated youths. He thinks he can hide with the youngsters and we won't find him? Wrong, we're on it. :rock: I've always wanted to visit England anyways.
> 
> Guiri, if you pay more rent than I do, I am sure my parents would be happy to turn over the upstairs to you. Just do a little yardwork and pet the dog every so often and you'll fit right in.



I am fairly young and hip. 24 is getting on a bit in university speak. This sounds like a good time.


----------



## guiri

Ok, I'm little unsure what to do here so I'll try a different approach. Anyway, because of my hours, I often come in and see a bunch of posts that I want to reply to and to make sure there's no confusion, I reply to each one separately.
In some forums they have a problem with this.

Well, this hasn't been a problem here but I thought I'd try to reply to all in ONE post and let's see how that works.
===================
nbp, I pay around $615 in mortgage and I hate yardwork. I love dogs though so petting him/her won't be a problem AND, I'll be bringing three of my own.

Is there access to cheese in your house? This is important!
===================
March, I'm bettin' nbp knows how to swim so the Swansea docks shouldn't pose much of a problem to a young man.

As for the wheel chairs, I'm sure you can get them pimped locally to your specifications...

Now to Brecon and the pigeons. Is this something new? I've never heard of the pigeons having to fly in order to get good bandwidth. I may have to call my local ISP and ask for this upgrade. Sounds like a must have option..
=================================
I kinda knew there was a microwave bacon option but is it good?


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Ok, I'm little unsure what to do here so I'll try a different approach. Anyway, because of my hours, I often come in and see a bunch of posts that I want to reply to and to make sure there's no confusion, I reply to each one separately.
> In some forums they have a problem with this.
> 
> Well, this hasn't been a problem here but I thought I'd try to reply to all in ONE post and let's see how that works.
> ===================
> nbp, I pay around $615 in mortgage and I hate yardwork. I love dogs though so petting him/her won't be a problem AND, I'll be bringing three of my own.
> 
> Is there access to cheese in your house? This is important!
> ===================
> March, I'm bettin' nbp knows how to swim so the Swansea docks shouldn't pose much of a problem to a young man.
> 
> As for the wheel chairs, I'm sure you can get them pimped locally to your specifications...
> 
> Now to Brecon and the pigeons. Is this something new? I've never heard of the pigeons having to fly in order to get good bandwidth. I may have to call my local ISP and ask for this upgrade. Sounds like a must have option..
> =================================
> I kinda knew there was a microwave bacon option but is it good?



George my friend, there is a multiquote feature. I have always wondered why you didn't use it. It's the plus sign thingy at the bottom of each post. Click that for each post you want to quote and then hit reply to thread once, and they will all show up. You can put your comments in between the quoted sections. Give it a go, you'll love it. 

I think paying that much, you'll get out of the yardwork.  But you must pet Maggie, our big 'ol lazy black lab. IIRC you have rotties, which my mom loves, so you should be ok. Just no piddling in the house....any of you. Hehe. 

There is a cheese shop a few miles away with something like 150 varieties from WI and around the world. See my post in this thread about Bieri's Cheese shop a few pages back. 

You can cook all bacon in the microwave boys, even the stuff that comes uncooked. Just make sure to cover it up well, and nuke it till it's as crispy as you like. You can also do it in the oven. Either way, it keeps the stovetop clean. I bet Mrs. DM51 doesn't even cook her bacon, I think the French just dice it up raw and throw it on salads and stuff. How barbaric! :sick2: Poor David.  

Acid, I am 24 also, though I like to think I could still pass for a college student. Still have my university ID I think.... 
Although I didn't get carded tonight when I got a beer after work, so who knows? I chalk it up to the 5 o'clock shadow. It makes me look older, haha. 

And yes, I can swim.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> George my friend, there is a multiquote feature. I have always wondered why you didn't use it. It's the plus sign thingy at the bottom of each post. Click that for each post you want to quote and then hit reply to thread once, and they will all show up. You can put your comments in between the quoted sections. Give it a go, you'll love it.
> 
> I think paying that much, you'll get out of the yardwork.  But you must pet Maggie, our big 'ol lazy black lab. IIRC you have rotties, which my mom loves, so you should be ok. Just no piddling in the house....any of you. Hehe.
> 
> There is a cheese shop a few miles away with something like 150 varieties from WI and around the world. See my post in this thread about Bieri's Cheese shop a few pages back.
> 
> You can cook all bacon in the microwave boys, even the stuff that comes uncooked. Just make sure to cover it up well, and nuke it till it's as crispy as you like. You can also do it in the oven. Either way, it keeps the stovetop clean. I bet Mrs. DM51 doesn't even cook her bacon, I think the French just dice it up raw and throw it on salads and stuff. How barbaric! :sick2: Poor David.
> 
> Acid, I am 24 also, though I like to think I could still pass for a college student. Still have my university ID I think....
> Although I didn't get carded tonight when I got a beer after work, so who knows? I chalk it up to the 5 o'clock shadow. It makes me look older, haha.
> 
> And yes, I can swim.



Yeah, didn't know how that multi quote thingy worked but now that you learned me, I'll give it a go 

As for piddling in the house, my dogs don't do any of that. HOWEVER, I'm not sure about myself. I AM getting old. Wonder if March piddles himself yet or not? With my luck, I'm prolly the only one in here that does...

Don't worry, I'll pet the hell outta Maggie as long as she gets close to my lap or something. I actually had a foster dog called Maggie. A Great Dane rescue. They used her as a fighting bait and her thighs looked like someone had been stabbing her with a knife 

Total sweetheart but then, all my dogs have been. I've been very lucky http://www.georgepics.com/p439987349

Yeah, I saw the cheese shop post. I would have to be buried in there 'cause I'd cheese myself to death...

Oh hell, DM's wife is French...uh oh!

As for you still having your university ID, who cares? It was fake then and is just as fake today. Time won't change that..

By the way, I can't believe we're up to OVER 700 posts in this thread. SWEET!


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Wonder if March piddles himself yet or not ?


 I'm dry as long as I keep taking all the pills ... All my long distance trips are planned via easily accessible toilets ... There are some very nice ones in Wales ... Occasionally there has to be an emergency stop where I have to climb over gates into fields and hide behind the hedgerow ... Mrs March does not approve of this action , but it is essential on some occasions ... A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.

At my last visit to the hospital to see the specialist , he said that he was satisfied that my waterworks were OK and that I can now have the tests done by my own doctor ... 

A relative of a relative of mine was talking to a Lady who had just lost her husband to Cancer and asked the Lady how her husband had died ... The Lady replied "It was the big C" ... The girl replied "Oh , he drowned did he ?" ... She couldn't understand why everyone was laughing at her ... That girl is only an in-law relative of a relative of mine , luckily ... Not a blood relative.

Anyway , I'm dry and in good health (if you don't include the high cholesterol , high blood pressure and asthma) ... I will just keep taking the pills and ignore my weight problem.
.


----------



## guiri

Atta boy, same thing I did which is prolly what landed me the very prestigious 1000+ blood sugar value. 

Reminds me of some people I know that won't go to the doctor 'cause they're afraid he WILL find something wrong with them


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Atta boy, same thing I did which is prolly what landed me the very prestigious 1000+ blood sugar value.
> 
> Reminds me of some people I know that won't go to the doctor 'cause they're afraid he WILL find something wrong with them


 Everyone knows that sugar comes in bags and is usually white ... I don't count brown sugar as real sugar ... There can not therefore be a liquid sugar ... Therefore wine and spirits do not contain sugar.

As I have said before , Red Wine is the colour of blood therefore it is good for you ... Alcohol is what the Doctor rubs on your arm (or other places) before giving an injection ... Alcohol reliably kills germs , viruses and bacteria therefore if it is inside your digestive system then the germs won't be able to live there ... Influenza and Colds are viruses therefore I am protected against these things ... Well , it works for me ... If it doesn't work for you then perhaps the alcohol is too diluted in your system ... I only use good alcohol therefore the good bacteria are not affected ... There is no bad alcohol except for that American whiskey stuff with the horrible taste and a black label on the bottle ... I think it was invented by a comedian called Jack Daniels ... I can't vouch for the effectiveness of that particular brand in keeping you healthy.

Beer doesn't work properly due to my prostate problem ... My friends think that I go so often to the toilet that the Pub landlord is thinking of putting a serving hatch into the mens toilet ... I did suggest an alternative but the landlord thought that the hygiene inspector would ban it.

So keep taking the pills and enjoy life.
.


----------



## guiri

I am and so far, it's working out ok 

Also, may I suggest a beer hat/helmet that you can wear in the mens toilet? This would save time as you wouldn't have to keep going in and out.
Very popular at american ball games and other related parties I hear.


----------



## NonSenCe

or spare fridge in the bathroom.,


and i do not go to doctors. because i know they will find many things wrong with me. i must be totally decapitated to go there.. not voluntarily but because others force me to go there.

edit: sunday brunch.. enjoyable time had, but just friends.


----------



## Meganoggin

Well, back from Brecon. A great time was had by all. The Welsh Taliban could not provide any intel on DMs whereabouts, but we did some searching of the local pubs to be sure. We spent rather a long time interrogating the locals at the Roarkes Drift pub, but with little to show for it.

I cooked beef, mushroom and shallotte casserole in the Dutch oven, it was destroyed by our guests, so I guess it was good. 

The search or DM continues.....


----------



## Meganoggin

Welsh Internet making double posts....


----------



## NonSenCe

or are them double visions after effects of the pub visits?


----------



## Meganoggin

Could be.... Lots of welsh booze was dispatched.


----------



## nbp

My friends from South Carolina are in town visiting and his folks had us all over last nite to watch the Packers whomp the Falcons. And she made Sloppy Joes. I haven't had true Sloppy Joes in awhile, and they were tasty! Mmmmm, so sloppy....  A lovely sandwich indeed. 


As an aside, Meganoggin et al. - what are all the different English accents? Not like the wonky ones like that Welsh stuff march talks about that isn't even English, but the different regional accents, like Pierce Brosnan vs. Michael Caine. (BTW, I like Michael Caine's accent. It's the most fun to imitate.  Any of you guys sound like that? If DM has that sort of accent, he will be even cooler to me than he already is.) There's gotta be four or five different ones I'd guess. 

Only problem is that's it's hard to find girls with nifty English accents around here. :sigh: It's disappointing. I'd be even happier with an Aussie accented girl, but since Australia only has like 327 people to begin with they are especially hard to come by. :shrug:

Nonsense, glad to hear of a nice brunch. What did you have? Did you go to one of those places that has basically ever kind of meat and breakfast food you can imagine spread on tables with 3 more tables just of desserts? I love those places. Maybe only we eat like that. :duck: Keep being a nice guy, you never know what might happen. IMO, the best 'love' type relationships start as good friendships. Love at first sight is nice for movies, but it's not a realistic goal for most of us.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> Well, back from Brecon. A great time was had by all. The Welsh Taliban *( The Taffiban)* could not provide any intel on DMs whereabouts, but we did some searching of the local pubs to be sure. We spent rather a long time interrogating the locals at the Roarkes Drift pub, but with little to show for it.
> 
> I cooked beef, mushroom and shallotte casserole in the Dutch oven, it was destroyed by our guests, so I guess it was good.
> 
> The search for DM continues.....


You obviously did not ask a member of *The Taffia *as to the whereabouts of DM ... They have control of virtually everything in Wales ... To contact members of the Taffia is very simple ... Go into any busy Pub , stand at the bar and shout "England Forever" and they will make their presence known to you ... Ask your question as you are being carried out to the ambulance , if you are still awake ... In actual fact the Taffia might take pity on you , bearing in mind Englands abysmal performance in New Zealand ... They might even buy you a pint as consolation ... They do admire the one that dived off the Ferry though ... He must have Welsh ancestry.
.


----------



## guiri

Damn! This notification feature really kills me or the lack of notification that is. I shall return to respond but first, a question for March.

March, hypothetical question bro. As a joke (for a friend of mine in Sweden) how much would it cost for a little personal ad in your LOCAL (the smallest paper in your area) paper and to send a hard copy to her with the personal ad CIRCLED?
Also, could you scan it and post it for me to post on FB?

I could probably get something from darkest Africa if I looked around but thought I might try here first. Something very obscure would be cool


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> or spare fridge in the bathroom.,
> 
> 
> and i do not go to doctors. because i know they will find many things wrong with me. i must be totally decapitated to go there.. not voluntarily but because others force me to go there.
> 
> edit: sunday brunch.. enjoyable time had, but just friends.



So, what you're saying is, if you are ever decapitated, they would have to FORCE you to go to the doctor?

Hey, if you had a good time, friends might not be so bad and who knows, maybe one day. Stranger things have happened bro, like my $hit (computers n' stuff) in my house working one whole day without a problem)


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Well, back from Brecon. A great time was had by all. The Welsh Taliban could not provide any intel on DMs whereabouts, but we did some searching of the local pubs to be sure. We spent rather a long time interrogating the locals at the Roarkes Drift pub, but with little to show for it.
> 
> I cooked beef, mushroom and shallotte casserole in the Dutch oven, it was destroyed by our guests, so I guess it was good.
> 
> The search or DM continues.....



So, not a total loss then?



Meganoggin said:


> Welsh Internet making double posts....



I think we should be glad that the Welsh internet is doing ANYTHING...I'm just sayin'



Meganoggin said:


> Could be.... Lots of welsh booze was dispatched.



Yes, that COULD be a factor..



nbp said:


> My friends from South Carolina are in town visiting and his folks had us all over last nite to watch the Packers whomp the Falcons. And she made Sloppy Joes. I haven't had true Sloppy Joes in awhile, and they were tasty! Mmmmm, so sloppy....  A lovely sandwich indeed.
> 
> 
> As an aside, Meganoggin et al. - what are all the different English accents? Not like the wonky ones like that Welsh stuff march talks about that isn't even English, but the different regional accents, like Pierce Brosnan vs. Michael Caine. (BTW, I like Michael Caine's accent. It's the most fun to imitate.  Any of you guys sound like that? If DM has that sort of accent, he will be even cooler to me than he already is.) There's gotta be four or five different ones I'd guess.
> 
> Only problem is that's it's hard to find girls with nifty English accents around here. :sigh: It's disappointing. I'd be even happier with an Aussie accented girl, but since Australia only has like 327 people to begin with they are especially hard to come by. :shrug:
> 
> Nonsense, glad to hear of a nice brunch. What did you have? Did you go to one of those places that has basically ever kind of meat and breakfast food you can imagine spread on tables with 3 more tables just of desserts? I love those places. Maybe only we eat like that. :duck: Keep being a nice guy, you never know what might happen. IMO, the best 'love' type relationships start as good friendships. Love at first sight is nice for movies, but it's not a realistic goal for most of us.



That was my point to Nonsense and if nothing else, he'll get a buttload of good food for his troubles 

I don't much like the aussie accent myself but I like the other ones...



march.brown said:


> You obviously did not ask a member of *The Taffia *as to the whereabouts of DM ... They have control of virtually everything in Wales ... To contact members of the Taffia is very simple ... Go into any busy Pub , stand at the bar and shout "England Forever" and they will make their presence known to you ... Ask your question as you are being carried out to the ambulance , if you are still awake ... In actual fact the Taffia might take pity on you , bearing in mind Englands abysmal performance in New Zealand ... They might even buy you a pint as consolation ... They do admire the one that dived off the Ferry though ... He must have Welsh ancestry.
> .



Ok, abysmal performance in New Zealand? What did I miss?


----------



## guiri

Hey, this multiquote thing is very cool. Thanks broski!

In the future, I will feel like LESS of an idiot


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> As an aside, Meganoggin et al. - what are all the different English accents? Not like the wonky ones like that Welsh stuff march talks about that isn't even English, but the different regional accents, like Pierce Brosnan vs. Michael Caine. (BTW, I like Michael Caine's accent. It's the most fun to imitate.  Any of you guys sound like that? If DM has that sort of accent, he will be even cooler to me than he already is.) There's gotta be four or five different ones I'd guess.


According to a spokesperson from the League of British Language Experts (Doctor Ida Chuckle) , there are 797 different dialects in the British Isles ... 795 if you discount Northern Ireland ... These include all the regional variations plus the one used by Michael Caine and the one used by Sean Connery.

Unfortunately , education is ruining some local dialects as people try to talk posh ... Even the Welsh language is being ruined ... The differences between North and South Wales is being gradually eroded ... Most of the time the languages are the same but where there are differences , the examination body takes some words from the North and some from the South and hence the individuality is lost ... My late Mother-in-Law used to ask me (in Welsh) if I wanted milk in my tea , but her word for milk was not the one in the dictionary ... Her "milk" (Llath) translated as "yard" ... The dictionary says that Llaith is milk ... Naturally I used to tell her this on every occasion and it became a sort of family joke.

As more and more migrants come into the UK , there will be more dialects ... If you go into any Fish and Chip shop in the smaller Welsh villages , you will hear Welsh spoken with an Italian accent ... So everything is gradually changing in the UK.

You have to watch very old (black and white) films now , to hear the real regional variations and dialects ... Originally the American language was proper English till all the spelling mistakes were brought into use.


I don't think this is really progress





.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> In the future, I will feel like LESS of an idiot


 Do you really believe that ? ...


----------



## guiri

I think it's a shame. I"m a bit of traditionalist in many ways


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Do you really believe that ? ...



To be quite honest, no but it sounded good at the time..


----------



## JacobJones

march.brown said:


> According to a spokesperson from the League of British Language Experts (Doctor Ida Chuckle) , there are 797 different dialects in the British Isles ... 795 if you discount Northern Ireland ... These include all the regional variations plus the one used by Michael Caine and the one used by Sean Connery.
> 
> Unfortunately , education is ruining some local dialects as people try to talk posh ... Even the Welsh language is being ruined ... The differences between North and South Wales is being gradually eroded ... Most of the time the languages are the same but where there are differences , the examination body takes some words from the North and some from the South and hence the individuality is lost ... My late Mother-in-Law used to ask me (in Welsh) if I wanted milk in my tea , but her word for milk was not the one in the dictionary ... Her "milk" (Llath) translated as "yard" ... The dictionary says that Llaith is milk ... Naturally I used to tell her this on every occasion and it became a sort of family joke.
> 
> As more and more migrants come into the UK , there will be more dialects ... If you go into any Fish and Chip shop in the smaller Welsh villages , you will hear Welsh spoken with an Italian accent ... So everything is gradually changing in the UK.
> 
> You have to watch very old (black and white) films now , to hear the real regional variations and dialects ... Originally the American language was proper English till all the spelling mistakes were brought into use.
> 
> 
> I don't think this is really progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I agree, our dialects are being ruined. Nothing we can do about it though, now that it's practical to travel around the country people do, and so the regional accents mix. If chavs move into a respectable town over time the locals start using poor grammar and non existent words. Television is another culprit, people see things like "coronation street" and try to emulate the accents. Fortunately out in the countryside where I live we don't have any scum, whoops I mean linguistically challenged people to influence our accents. The only person with a non local accent I have heard nearby is the Irish man down the road.


----------



## Meganoggin

JacobJones said:


> I agree, our dialects are being ruined. Nothing we can do about it though, now that it's practical to travel around the country people do, and so the regional accents mix. If chavs move into a respectable town over time the locals start using poor grammar and non existent words. Television is another culprit, people see things like "coronation street" and try to emulate the accents. Fortunately out in the countryside where I live we don't have any scum, whoops I mean linguistically challenged people to influence our accents. The only person with a non local accent I have heard nearby is the Irish man down the road.



Well said that man! We suffer very much from the dilution of language itself, let alone fragile regional accents. If I drive in to our small local town, I am more likely to hear a Polish or Lithuanian accent than a Worcestershire one. Please don't get me started on the Chav / Scum / Human Vermin that can barely communicate in a lucid manner. Phew - we've gone pretty far OT this time....


----------



## NonSenCe

"Phew - we've gone pretty far OT this time.... "

sometimes i wonder if there is an "T" anymore..


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri said:


> Damn! .... a little personal ad in your LOCAL (the smallest paper in your area) paper and to send a hard copy to her with the personal ad CIRCLED?
> Also, could you scan it and post it for me to post on FB?
> 
> I could probably get something from darkest Africa if I looked around but thought I might try here first. Something very obscure would be cool



actually.. i like this freaky idea wayyy too much! hah! why havent i thought of such. (a note sayin happy brthday or something like that.) 

and about the "might happen who knows" previous life has shown that it hardly ever does happen. hoped and waited for few already for years and no go. longer it takes less likely it is. 


and npb..the brunch.. 4 tables.. 1 dessert table. one cold food table (ham cheese lax etc like things) and 2 tables of warm foods. small place, but quite full of people the whole 4 hours we spent there eating and chatting.. mostly chatting. we were there actually that long that everyone else eating there left (actually we saw the people working there, change too.. their shift ended hahah)


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> actually.. i like this freaky idea wayyy too much! hah! why havent i thought of such. (a note sayin happy brthday or something like that.)



Actually, I was asking March if he could do it so I could mess with a chick in Sweden but now that you mention it, it IS a great idea for your chick. March, two for the price of one please?


----------



## NonSenCe

cool idea for anyone thinking about suprising people of certain type of humour.  will save this idea for further use one day. hah. remind me if i forget! (basically all the people whom i know who would like such an birthday message had their birthday this year already.) 

-the idea will work on other special occasions too.. wedding announcements and engagement proposals, new born baby or other bigger news like new job etc.. what ever some people find important to announce to public. 


--------

when lidl says it is hot and chili.. i should of believed it. it was too hot for my tastebuds. (pizza from lidl) ate half and cursed it.. and then decided not to bother anymore. i am not chili.. im chill.  milk to resque! hah. so as i ended up still hungry i went for sandwich to fill the void.. simple soft while bread (presliced so its kinda toast) butter and liver pate on top.. sandwich saved the day again.


----------



## Meganoggin

One of the things I like about Lidl is that spicy means spicy, so many mundane supermarket recipes are so bland. 

Looks like another Lidl run tomorrow night!


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> I don't much like the aussie accent myself but I like the other ones...




:fail:




march.brown said:


> According to a spokesperson from the League of British Language Experts (Doctor Ida Chuckle) , there are *797 *different dialects in the British Isles ... 795 if you discount Northern Ireland .



:fail:

That's too many for me to master. Break it down to a half dozen big ones for me.



NonSenCe said:


> "Phew - we've gone pretty far OT this time.... "
> 
> sometimes i wonder if there is an "T" anymore..



:fail:

There is a "T"...it's ummm....errrr...well, ahh...

OK, for me too I guess:
:fail:


It's funny because this thread becoming kind of an Scandinavian infused Anglo-American coffee clutch or something. No one else will even come to visit us anymore other than the dozen regulars, lol. We've scared them all away. :hahaha: 

I'm also working on a new theory as to why DM51 cannot be found, I'll share it sometime.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> It's funny because this thread becoming kind of an Scandinavian infused Anglo-American coffee clutch or something. No one else will even come to visit us anymore other than the dozen regulars, lol. We've scared them all away. :hahaha:
> 
> I'm also working on a new theory as to why DM51 cannot be found, I'll share it sometime.



Suits me fine. A few good men are all we need


----------



## Acid87

It's crazy that the thread all started because the OP was caught with his pants down. It went from always carry a light to sandwiches and rescue missions. I'm no Anglo-American I'm 100% Scottish beef.


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> It's crazy that the thread all started because the OP was caught with his pants down. It went from always carry a light to sandwiches and rescue missions. I'm no Anglo-American I'm 100% Scottish beef.



So, like Angus beef then?


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> So, like Angus beef then?


Must be from Aberdeen if it's Angus.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Actually, I was asking March if he could do it so I could mess with a chick in Sweden but now that you mention it, it IS a great idea for your chick. March, two for the price of one please?


You could try this.

http://www.mediauk.com/newspapers/13873/south-wales-evening-post

They even do "Free Ads" for if you want to buy or sell things ... Perhaps a girlfriend (unwanted gift etc) ... I was going to say "only used once" but I don't think that would be allowed.

So now people from all over the world can have access to the South Wales Evening Post ... It is not the New South Wales Evening Post I should add ... This is a proper Welsh paper as opposed to the one where (a few years ago) the convicts were sent to .... People stealing a loaf of bread (or lesser crimes) were deported to Australia ... America was different ; you didn't have to be naughty to be sent there ... You only had to be bad at spelling and poor English grammar (not a lot of people know that).

I suppose the "South Wales Evening Post" will be inundated with strange requests now ... I can't personally become involved with these requests in case the "Taffiban" or the "Taffia" trace it to me ... Being Ex-Army , I can't have my cover blown ... I'd be forced to move pubs on Friday nights and that would be too drastic to contemplate as I've got my own seat there.

Good Luck with your venture ... or adventure (?)





.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> One of the things I like about Lidl is that spicy means spicy, so many mundane supermarket recipes are so bland.
> 
> Looks like another Lidl run tomorrow night!


 Have you tried their ice cream ?

The Bourbon flavour is really nice even though I don't actually like that American pretend whiskey ... The little black specks in it are actually real vanilla , rather than pretend vanilla essence.
.


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> So, like Angus beef then?



Similar I'm more a Glasgow Friesian type beef.



march.brown said:


> Must be from Aberdeen if it's Angus.



Definitely not from Aberdeen! Boo hiss! Glasgow beef so hard and tough.


----------



## Meganoggin

I'm not a huge fan of ice cream, but thanks for the information - I'll have to eat a lot more sausages from out of the freezer before I can fit a tub of ice cream in!


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Must be from Aberdeen if it's Angus.



See? You done learned me sumptin'


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> You could try this.
> 
> http://www.mediauk.com/newspapers/13873/south-wales-evening-post
> 
> They even do "Free Ads" for if you want to buy or sell things ... Perhaps a girlfriend (unwanted gift etc) ... I was going to say "only used once" but I don't think that would be allowed.
> 
> So now people from all over the world can have access to the South Wales Evening Post ... It is not the New South Wales Evening Post I should add ... This is a proper Welsh paper as opposed to the one where (a few years ago) the convicts were sent to .... People stealing a loaf of bread (or lesser crimes) were deported to Australia ... America was different ; you didn't have to be naughty to be sent there ... You only had to be bad at spelling and poor English grammar (not a lot of people know that).
> 
> I suppose the "South Wales Evening Post" will be inundated with strange requests now ... I can't personally become involved with these requests in case the "Taffiban" or the "Taffia" trace it to me ... Being Ex-Army , I can't have my cover blown ... I'd be forced to move pubs on Friday nights and that would be too drastic to contemplate as I've got my own seat there.
> 
> Good Luck with your venture ... or adventure (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nah, it's ok. I wanted a hard copy to send to her, just for fun. No biggie


----------



## nbp

More sloppy joes today, and leftover macaroni 'n cheese casserole. Mmmmmmmmmm. I'll have to ask my buddy's mom for the recipe for that so I can share it with you all. If you like a pan full of hot ooey gooey cheesy noodley goodness, that is.


----------



## guiri

Yeah, I think you'd better. Nonsence is hungry


----------



## NonSenCe

ah huh! i am! its 930pm here and im unnngry!  

no macncheese here.. only bbq chicken legs and rice. if i didnt have that coming out of the oven in few minutes, i´d be hunting you down to get some mc´cheese. hahah.


----------



## march.brown

Mrs. March went shopping today so I popped into Lidls for a "Sweet & Sour Chicken with Egg Fried Rice" ... £1-44 ... Four minutes in the microwave ... Nice ... Just rounded it off with a packet of "Mister Choc Milk Chocolate Peanuts 250 grams , 99 pence ... Going to have one of their "Cornish Pasties" for supper with a dollop or two of their Mango Chutney on top.

Bought a few Kiwifruit (12 for £2) ... Shame they are so expensive ... Last week they were only £1-60 for 12.

Life is great isn't it.

She's home now though , watching her soaps (not the washing type , I mean the TV soaps)

Will see her at nine when the proper TV programs are on.
.


----------



## JacobJones

march.brown said:


> Life is great isn't it.
> 
> She's home now though
> .



:lolsign: that made me laugh.


----------



## nbp

What I wouldn't give for a good pasty. :sigh:

One of the few good things the English ever did. 








Actually those are very popular north of us in Upper Michigan. Apparently a lot of miners moved there from England like in the 1800s to mine copper. They brought the pasty as it was easy to transport into the mines and heat up for lunch. A good pasty is really a tasty treat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meganoggin

That would make sense. The original pasties were made in Cornwall for the tin miners. Proper Cornish pasties are delicious. 

The true Cornish pastie has been given protected status by the European union. Now only pasties made in Cornwall can be called a Cornish pastie. I kid you not!


----------



## JacobJones

nbp said:


> What I wouldn't give for a good pasty. :sigh:
> 
> One of the few good things the English ever did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually those are very popular north of us in Upper Michigan. Apparently a lot of miners moved there from England like in the 1800s to mine copper. They brought the pasty as it was easy to transport into the mines and heat up for lunch. A good pasty is really a tasty treat. :thumbsup:


 


Meganoggin said:


> That would make sense. The original pasties were made in Cornwall for the tin miners. Proper Cornish pasties are delicious.
> 
> The true Cornish pastie has been given protected status by the European union. Now only pasties made in Cornwall can be called a Cornish pastie. I kid you not!


 
Best pastie I've ever had came from a little bakery in Cornwall. That's the good thing about living in England, we get to eat the genuine article, not substandard imitations. Same with fish and chips, I've never tried it abroad but many ex-pats say it's bad compared to English fish and chips.


----------



## nbp

Now I really need to visit England! Cornwall, got it!


----------



## Acid87

JacobJones said:


> Best pastie I've ever had came from a little bakery in Cornwall. That's the good thing about living in England, we get to eat the genuine article, not substandard imitations. Same with fish and chips, I've never tried it abroad but many ex-pats say it's bad compared to English fish and chips.



Scottish fish and chips are just as good. We get some good fish up here. Had some the other night lovely bit too much vinegar though.


----------



## NonSenCe

cornish pasty.. yeah liked that. 

fish and chips.. tried it 3 times during my visits in uk. london though.. so maybe it was the reason why they were well.. less than expected.. almost crap. too much vinegar and too greasy and the chips were overfried once.. thats on top of the above problems. dont want to try it 4th time anymore. i hate it when i buy something and kinda end up tossing it away because it was crap and order an pizza afterwards. hah.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> ah huh! i am! its 930pm here and im unnngry!
> 
> no macncheese here.. only bbq chicken legs and rice. if i didnt have that coming out of the oven in few minutes, i´d be hunting you down to get some mc´cheese. hahah.



I just chanced it but I figured that you and me are always hungry so I didn't think I could go wrong


----------



## guiri

Fish and chips. I can't even remember when I had that but every time I watch a British movie, my mouth always starts watering.

I was in Cornwall around 86 and no one offered me a pastie although I had this amazing afternoon tea at these people's house. The whole family were there and it was great as they were just like me, talking all kinds of junk 'n all.

Also, I had to teach the chick from Cornwall how to make proper tea. Kid you not


----------



## Meganoggin

Well you see there are many different ways of making Tea, for instance weak posh tea and propper builders tea - that is so strong the spoon stays upright in the mug!


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> What I wouldn't give for a good pasty. :sigh:
> 
> One of the few good things the English ever did.


The British also invented America ... So , yes , I agree that the pasty is one of the best things it ever did.


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> Actually those are very popular north of us in Upper Michigan. Apparently a lot of miners moved there from England like in the 1800s to mine copper. They brought the pasty as it was easy to transport into the mines and heat up for lunch. A good pasty is really a tasty treat. :thumbsup:



Those Miners wouldn't be English ... Our boys never heated their pasties up ... They ate their pasties cold , down underground with no means of heating them ... Those that had experienced pit explosions wouldn't tempt fate by trying to heat up their pasty underground ... Contrary to popular belief , they did not throw the crust away ... All the juices went to the crust during cooking and that was the favourite part of the pasty and was usually eaten last ... Nothing was wasted except the paper that the pasty was wrapped in ... Also contrary to popular belief the pasty was not held by the crust ... It was held in the paper wrapper to prevent too much dirt being eaten ...

There is a Cornish Pasty shop in Carmarthen (30 miles from us) where they are cooked on the premises to original Cornish recipes and methods ... I can vouch for their superb flavour ... Carmarthen is in Wales by the way and Wales is beside England on the map ... I thought that I better mention that in case some people didn't know these things.

I like the Lidls Cornish pasties too as they are a cheap and easy heat up for supper ... However , I do put Lidls Mango Chutney on them ... I put that on virtually everything ... Mrs March is not amused with this , after slaving over a tin-opener and frozen vegetables and a microwave oven for many minutes.

God , I hope she doesn't ever read my comments till after I've gone ...
.


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> Scottish fish and chips are just as good. We get some good fish up here. Had some the other night lovely bit too much vinegar though.


Best Fish and chips come from a "chippy" on the docks at Newcastle upon Tyne ... Fish comes in fresh and is cooked virtually straight away ... You can dine in and they do "Pensioners" meals at a lower price ... I don't go for the pensioners portions as they are slightly smaller than normal ... You gotta go there to try it.
.


----------



## march.brown

The best chips are cooked with Lard ... Not these new-fangled oils.

If you want the very best chips , find out if the "chippy" uses Lard ... Not many do use Lard nowadays as oil is easier and cheaper to work with ... In the interest of perfection of flavour , you really need Lard.
.


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> The best chips are cooked with Lard ... Not these new-fangled oils.
> 
> If you want the very best chips , find out if the "chippy" uses Lard ... Not many do use Lard nowadays as oil is easier and cheaper to work with ... In the interest of perfection of flavour , you really need Lard.
> .



Glasgow has the highest rate of heart disease in Europe. We use lard and deep fry everything! Have you ever heard of a deep fried Mars bar? That's what I'm working with.


----------



## nbp

Acid, you would like Wisconsin then. Come to our state fair next year. Everything fried and on a stick. They fried beer this year. Not kidding. 

Also, I was listening to the song "500 Miles" by the Proclaimers and they used the word "havering". Tell me about that term. I googled it and it said it was Scotting slang for idle chatter. Yes?


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Well you see there are many different ways of making Tea, for instance weak posh tea and propper builders tea - that is so strong the spoon stays upright in the mug!



Ain't that the truth..


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Best Fish and chips come from a "chippy" on the docks at Newcastle upon Tyne ... You gotta go there to try it.
> .



I'm leaving right now...


----------



## Acid87

nbp said:


> Acid, you would like Wisconsin then. Come to our state fair next year. Everything fried and on a stick. They fried beer this year. Not kidding.
> 
> Also, I was listening to the song "500 Miles" by the Proclaimers and they used the word "havering". Tell me about that term. I googled it and it said it was Scotting slang for idle chatter. Yes?



Yeah it means talking rubbish or jibberish. Another word similar is slavering which is often used when talking about someone drunk talking to you e.g.
"your slavering sh!te pal" 

Deep fried beer? Explain please?


----------



## NonSenCe

deep fried beer.. hmm.. maybe same as deep fried coca cola.. cola with batter that is frozen up and then fried. fluffy outcome that has some cola flavor. 

even tho i always say there are not that many foods that cant be good or made better if fried or deepfried. but there are limits of what it can do. i rather have my mars bar as is not deep fried.. it just cant be good. (and so it seems that all tv host etc people in tv shows whom try it.. they dont like it either)


----------



## Acid87

NonSenCe said:


> deep fried beer.. hmm.. maybe same as deep fried coca cola.. cola with batter that is frozen up and then fried. fluffy outcome that has some cola flavor.
> 
> even tho i always say there are not that many foods that cant be good or made better if fried or deepfried. but there are limits of what it can do. i rather have my mars bar as is not deep fried.. it just cant be good. (and so it seems that all tv host etc people in tv shows whom try it.. they dont like it either)



It's like a molten log of choclatey lava. I'm a fan but only had a couple in my life.


----------



## guiri

This fried beer thingy intrigues me


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> I rather have my mars bar as is not deep fried.. it just cant be good.


Deep fried Mars Bar is fattening ... I will stick with the slim-line (non-fried) version.
.


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri said:


> This fried beer thingy intrigues me



me too.. but face the facts. if we guys ever would end up going into one of these texan bbq and deepfrying festivals.. we would not survive it. we´d die for eating too much. or we would get an heart attack just thinking of the delicious stuff we will encounter.. the smells alone would be our doom.


----------



## Meganoggin

We went on holiday to Texas last year and I was devastated that I couldn't find a chilli cook off or a BBQ festival.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Deep fried Mars Bar is fattening ... I will stick with the slim-line (non-fried) version.
> .



Yep, since the regular version is not fattening at all...good thinking March


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> me too.. but face the facts. if we guys ever would end up going into one of these texan bbq and deepfrying festivals.. we would not survive it. we´d die for eating too much. or we would get an heart attack just thinking of the delicious stuff we will encounter.. the smells alone would be our doom.



So, what's your point? :devil:


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> We went on holiday to Texas last year and I was devastated that I couldn't find a chilli cook off or a BBQ festival.



Poor planning is all I can say...you didn't do your research..


----------



## NonSenCe

there are chili kooking festivals too. you gotta go into one of them! 

and my point.. we die man! not good outcome! hahah. and if i die, i dont have any more nice food to eat.. only brains. and i dont like them raw brains.. yucky.. as everyone knows this: the z.o.mbies eat only brains.. they dont enjoy mars-bars like normal people do. 

or option two if i dont end up a zom.bie: dieing BeFoRe i get to eat them good stuff there.. just seeing and smelling them beeing there but un able to have some.. aarggh that will make me hount the place as ghost for eons.. see food. not get any. makes one mad. 

----
having a twix bar here now.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> Having a twix bar here now.


In the UK , Twixes are for little girls ... Mars (God of War) is for Men , particularly the special extra large Mars bars ... Better to get a big box of them from the Wholesaler ... Cheaper that way and then you are never without a Mars ... Keep them right at the back of the drawer where you keep all the rechargeable batteries and chargers ... Women don't go in there to look for anything ; well mine doesn't ... She just tells me when a battery needs changing ... That's my job ... She does the cooking and cleaning and laundry etc. ... That reminds me , I must get her a smaller garden fork and spade for Christmas ... I will get a shiny stainless steel set as they look really nice in use ... I get a good view from my beer-table and can shout words of encouragement to her between cans ... Isn't life wonderful when you are a true romantic ... Women do love to get presents.
.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> there are chili kooking festivals too. you gotta go into one of them!
> 
> and my point.. we die man! not good outcome! hahah. and if i die, i dont have any more nice food to eat.. only brains. and i dont like them raw brains.. yucky.. as everyone knows this: the z.o.mbies eat only brains.. they dont enjoy mars-bars like normal people do.
> 
> or option two if i dont end up a zom.bie: dieing BeFoRe i get to eat them good stuff there.. just seeing and smelling them beeing there but un able to have some.. aarggh that will make me hount the place as ghost for eons.. see food. not get any. makes one mad.
> 
> ----
> having a twix bar here now.



...and you missed my point bro. I kinda meant "...and? It would be a good way to die" 

Speaking of chili cooking, here's a funny one I got years ago. It always makes me laugh like crazy 
===============

Notes From An Inexperienced Chili Taster Named FRANK,
who was visiting Texas:

"Recently I was honored to be selected as an outstanding famous celebrity in Texas, to be a judge at a chili cook-off, because no one else wanted to do it. Also the
original person called in sick at the last moment, and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking directions to the beer wagon when the call came.

I was assured by the other two judges (Native Texans) that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy, and besides they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I accepted. Here are the scorecards from the event:

Chili # 1: Mike's Maniac Mobster Monster Chili
JUDGE ONE: A little too heavy on tomato. Amusing kick.
JUDGE TWO: Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.
FRANK: Holy smokes, what the hell is this stuff? You could remove dried paint from your driveway with it. Took me two beers to put the flames out. Hope that's
the worst one. These hicks are crazy.

Chili # 2: Arthur's Afterburner Chili
JUDGE ONE: Smoky (barbecue?) with a hint of pork.
Slight Jalapeno tang.
JUDGE TWO: Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be
taken seriously.
FRANK: Keep this out of reach of children! I'm not sure what I am supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to give me the Heimlich
maneuver. Shoved my way to the front of the beer line.

Chili # 3: Fred's Famous Burn Down the Barn Chili
JUDGE ONE: Excellent firehouse chili! Great kick. Needs
more beans.
JUDGE TWO: A beanless chili, a bit salty, good use of
red peppers.
FRANK: This has got to be a joke. Call the EPA, I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now and
got out of my way so I could make it to the beer wagon. Barmaid pounded me on the back; now my backbone is in the front part of my chest.

Chili # 4: Bubba's Black Magic
JUDGE ONE: Black bean chili with almost no spice.
Disappointing.
JUDGE TWO: Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side
dish for fish or other mild foods, not much of a chili.
FRANK: I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Sally, the bar maid, was standing behind me with fresh refills so I wouldn't have to dash over to see her.

Chili # 5: Linda's Legal Lip Remover
JUDGE ONE: Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly
ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive.
JUDGE TWO: Chili using shredded beef; could use more
tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a strong
statement.
FRANK: My ears are ringing, and I can no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed paramedics. The contestant seemed hurt when I told her
that her chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue by pouring beer directly on it from a pitcher. Sort of irritates me that one of the other judges asked
me to stop screaming.

Chili # 6: Vera's Very Vegetarian Variety
JUDGE ONE: Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good
balance of spice and peppers.
JUDGE TWO: The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers,
onions, and garlic. Superb.
FRANK: My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous flames. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except Sally.

Chili # 7: Susan's Screaming Sensation Chili
JUDGE ONE: A mediocre chili with too much reliance on
canned peppers.
JUDGE TWO: Ho Hum, tastes as if the chef threw in canned
chili peppers at the last moment. I should note that I am worried about Judge Number 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress.


FRANK: You could put a grenade in my mouth and pull the pin, and I wouldn't feel it. I've lost the sight in one eye, and the world sounds like it is made of rushing
water. My clothes are covered with chili which slid unnoticed out of my mouth at some point. Good! At autopsy they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing, it's too painful, and I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air I'll just suck it in
through the 4 inch hole in my stomach.

Chili # 8: Helen's Mount Saint Chili
JUDGE ONE: A perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili,
safe for all, not too bold but spicy enough to declare its
existence.
JUDGE TWO: This final entry is a good, balanced chili,
neither mild nor hot. Sorry to see that most of it was
lost when Judge Number 3 fell and pulled the chili pot on
top of himself.
FRANK: -------(editor's note: Judge #3 was unable to report)


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> In the UK , Twixes are for little girls ... Mars (God of War) is for Men , particularly the special extra large Mars bars ... Better to get a big box of them from the Wholesaler ... Cheaper that way and then you are never without a Mars ... Keep them right at the back of the drawer where you keep all the rechargeable batteries and chargers ... Women don't go in there to look for anything ; well mine doesn't ... She just tells me when a battery needs changing ... That's my job ... She does the cooking and cleaning and laundry etc. ... That reminds me , I must get her a smaller garden fork and spade for Christmas ... I will get a shiny stainless steel set as they look really nice in use ... I get a good view from my beer-table and can shout words of encouragement to her between cans ... Isn't life wonderful when you are a true romantic ... Women do love to get presents.
> .



You are really a good husband March!

I do disagree with you on the Twix and I'm with the Fin on this one. I like Twix too. Ok, so I'm a little girlish (it's that girly figure of mine) but what's done is done. Talk to my parents about it..


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> You are really a good husband March!
> 
> I do disagree with you on the Twix and I'm with the Fin on this one. I like Twix too. Ok, so I'm a little girlish (it's that girly figure of mine) but what's done is done. Talk to my parents about it..


There is no law against it nowadays in the UK ... At my age , I can remember the good old days ... In Thailand it almost seems normal nowadays too ... So , I'm going to emigrate to Australia before it becomes compulsory in Britain ... Australians seem to be more normal (more or less) ... I would risk it with the ex-cons rather than change my lifestyle and eating habits ... 

Just had some of the Lidls (71%) dark chocolate to calm me down after watching the Rugby (Wales and France) ... The Welsh Captain was sent off (Red Card) for an offence that should only have been a verbal telling off or at most a penalty to France ... So we played virtually all the game (about 70 minutes of it) with one man (our Captain) missing ... France won by one point ... 
The score was 8 - 9 ...






Just opened another chocolate bar ; 70% this time 'cos I've run out of the 71%.

The Sunday papers will all be on our side and the referee will be accused of making illegal bets or something equally sinister ... Rugby isn't a sport for girlies and you tend to expect some contact with the enemy ... A RED card is ridiculous.

I have to go now to blow my nose and wipe my eyes (not in that order though) , then I will walk down to Lidls to re-stock with chocolate ... I will eat some on the way home up the hill and just hope that nobody wants to talk to me ... I'm not really in the mood for idle gossip after the result of that game ... 
Rugby is not a Game in Wales , it's a way of life.




.


----------



## NonSenCe

the rugby. that is manly mans game indeed. it just hurts to watch them go at it. 

and it made the sports news here too.. and we do not do rugby. but it just was bug enough wrong call to get a notice from our reporters too. (watched the clip.. and yeah.. maybe a warning but definately not a red) too bad they came up short.. just by one point. good effort still. 

rugby.. reminded me of this:
i almost was able to manage to convince my friends once that we should make an rugby team and compete for the national title here! unofficial league it was back then.. just buddy groups playing for fun, i think there were 4 "teams" then.. and just by coming over with an "team" one would be a contender. hahah. 

especially with my friends backgrounds in sports (wrestlers, judokas, american footballers, icehockey) we could of been atleast fun show.. even if we didnt know anything of the sport.. the local irish pub owner (from somewhere in ireland btw) offered up to be a sponsor of the team and coach too if neccessary.. said that each goal we score whole team gets a beer afterwards.. what an great way to motivate finns in their 20s! beer for goals.. sadly my friends sobered up before i got their signatures on the paper.


but knowing my friends.. and past history with the soccer matches (pubs sponsored a "league" of their own.. each pub had a team of their clientel and friends) and one pub offered his team this same carrot.. 1 goal= 1 beer. so my friends ended up bribing the other team to play along too.. (every three goals they allow = my friends would buy them 1 beer..) the sponsors started to imagine there is something going on when the score was 22-8 by half time. (normal scoring beein 4-3) if i recall right the final score was something in 50s-20s (the officials didnt bother to count anymore.) and in the end the "official" score to the "official lists" was 5-2.  and the sponsor declined to give his team members more than 24 beers for the victory.. and voided the deal in further matches and seasons. (yes.. he still sponsors them.. now only league victory means free tap/tab in pub for a weekend.) 

-------
ROFL on that chili contest.. poor sob frank. he should marry sally tho  she sounds like a keeper! 

--------
agree on the box of mars bars.. done that few times aswell.. and hiding in "plain sight" works wonders.. as in "but honey, it has always been there, you just havent noticed it" (works on flashlights too if there is already few of them.. "i have had this loooong time already" )

--------
no taco day this week either.. didnt find the tortilla thingys i like.. 
--------
no maccicheese either.. no one here gives me recipes.. 
---------
living on take out food this weekend.. hamburgers, pizza or kebab/gyros then..


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> hiding in "plain sight" works wonders.. as in "but honey, it has always been there, you just havent noticed it".


Does not work in my house with chocolates and sweets ... "Eagle-eyes" can spot a bar of my choc at 100 paces or more ... Does work with torches though ... She is used to seeing several on my desk , in cupboards and on the bedside table ... Extra ones are not noticed as long as the colour isn't different ... 

Strangely enough it also seems to work with all her shoes and handbags and clothes ... I don't know what she owns or when she bought them ... I don't actually mind as she always looks fab at any time of the day ... As long as the larder , fridge and freezer are kept well stocked then I'm OK with it.

I have decided that for Christmas , I will get my Wife something that she really needs ... I'm going to get her nothing.
.


----------



## NonSenCe

nothing..hmm.. we will be thinking about sending you some "get well soon" cards to the hospital. and chutney. as that is likely the only consistency of food you might be able to eat with the straw as she broke your jaw in process of beating you up when she realised that you forgot to get her any presents and dont appreaciate her enough to get some anyway even when she said "dont need anything". i hope you come to your senses b4 its too late. hjahahah

if not a present.. get her money in a wad.. or one of those gift certificates to the stores she carries them shoes from. that should be enough to avoid the beatdown.  

----
go all blacks! -they are cool.

----
went to mcdonalds last night. huge disappointment once again. there is a reason why i only go there once a year. got me double quaterpounder meal.. mcd is just not for me. dont like the taste that much, others are better. and no matter how much they say it weighs.. i dont get hungry after eating other hamburger joints burgers as fast i do after mcd food. (2 hours later i feel hunger after mcd. that is just wrong)


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> nothing..hmm.. we will be thinking about sending you some "get well soon" cards to the hospital. and chutney



Ok, if you're gonna send some chutney, why the hell send it to March? He KNOWS what it tastes like. I HOWEVER DO NOT!


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> if not a present.. get her money in a wad.. or one of those gift certificates to the stores she carries them shoes from. that should be enough to avoid the beatdown.


 Where can I get a wad of money at discount prices ? ... I don't do "full price" for anything if there is an alternative.

If my Wife chases me , I only have to run downhill to get away from her ... It is impossible for a woman in 4" high heels and a tight skirt to run downhill on stoney ground ... We live on a steep hill , so there's no problem unless she rings-up Big Pat to catch me on the way down ... Nobody wants to be caught by Big Pat (Patricia) ... We all think that she used to be a wrestler or a bodyguard , but nobody dares to ask her ... She lives on her own (understandably) so we all cross over the road before we get to her house in case she asks us in for a coffee ... Frightening thought.
.


----------



## NonSenCe

cash for discount prices.. hmm.. dont know. the ones i tried to make myself with my printer 15 years ago didnt pass the mustard.. so i cant help. i tried all i could think of. haha. 

that said.. i do carry 100 trillion dollars in my wallet every day.. too bad they are from zimbabwe.. but i am a trillionaire anyways if someone asks. 

americans have it easy. they got 1 dollar bills that look like all other bills from distance and are same fysical size as others.. wrap 50 of them with single 20$ and people getting the wad will be extremely happy until they unwrap it.. they will be.. or should be happy with the 70 total anyways even if it is an dissappointment after thinking they are getting some big dollars! haha.

and i get it if you choose to go across a street of scary person.. especially a of a woman kind. they might decide to to keep you. hah.

and.. i do think they highheel ones are just pretending to be more helpless than they really are.. luring unsuspecting ones closer before ferocious and quick attack. 

happy that you do have an escape plan though.. smart thinking ahead.. hope you got your BOB and SERE equipment ready.. who knows where you need to bail out to and for how long.  rath of woman scorned and all that. 

----
i dont know what that chutney tastes either.. 
----

didnt have a sandwich for breakfast today.. well.. actually i did.. a warm sandwich that was left over from yesterday and fridge cold now.. as pizza is actually just an warm bread.  home made version again.. (minced meat, cheese, cherry tomatoes, pickles, canned peach, couple meatballs, blackpepper ketchup as base)


personal take: anything italian is good, because they can be eaten as cold too. any food that tastes good even as leftovers and not warmed up. is simply good tastin food!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> went to mcdonalds last night. huge disappointment once again. there is a reason why i only go there once a year. got me double quaterpounder meal.. mcd is just not for me. dont like the taste that much, others are better. and no matter how much they say it weighs.. i dont get hungry after eating other hamburger joints burgers as fast i do after mcd food. (2 hours later i feel hunger after mcd. that is just wrong)



Yeah, the only thing I eat there are their pies and the other day I tried a mac rib. Pretty nice if you get one fresh.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> cash for discount prices.. hmm.. dont know. the ones i tried to make myself with my printer 15 years ago didnt pass the mustard.. so i cant help. i tried all i could think of. haha.
> 
> that said.. i do carry 100 trillion dollars in my wallet every day.. too bad they are from zimbabwe.. but i am a trillionaire anyways if someone asks.
> 
> americans have it easy. they got 1 dollar bills that look like all other bills from distance and are same fysical size as others.. wrap 50 of them with single 20$ and people getting the wad will be extremely happy until they unwrap it.. they will be.. or should be happy with the 70 total anyways even if it is an dissappointment after thinking they are getting some big dollars! haha.
> 
> and i get it if you choose to go across a street of scary person.. especially a of a woman kind. they might decide to to keep you. hah.
> 
> and.. i do think they highheel ones are just pretending to be more helpless than they really are.. luring unsuspecting ones closer before ferocious and quick attack.
> 
> happy that you do have an escape plan though.. smart thinking ahead.. hope you got your BOB and SERE equipment ready.. who knows where you need to bail out to and for how long.  rath of woman scorned and all that.
> 
> ----
> i dont know what that chutney tastes either..
> ----
> 
> didnt have a sandwich for breakfast today.. well.. actually i did.. a warm sandwich that was left over from yesterday and fridge cold now.. as pizza is actually just an warm bread.  home made version again.. (minced meat, cheese, cherry tomatoes, pickles, canned peach, couple meatballs, blackpepper ketchup as base)
> 
> 
> personal take: anything italian is good, because they can be eaten as cold too. any food that tastes good even as leftovers and not warmed up. is simply good tastin food!



Well, first, before I forget, I am going to make something with my pressure pot before the meat gets too old. Was gonna put a bunch of green onions, onions, potatoes and maybe something else. Love onions.

Second, I was going to have me a BOB/backpack in the truck and I've got most of the stuff that goes in there but haven't done it yet.

Third! This is so cool. I know a trillionaire!

As for the high heels. I've seen a chick outside a disco in sweden, having a fight with her boyfriend and he was on the ground, trying to cover his face while she was stomping him IN THE FACE with stiletto heels.
Maybe at some point, hitting a woman CAN be justified?

As for March's escape route, if he were built anything like me, he could just roll downhill and she'd never be able to catch up with me


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> As for March's escape route, if he were built anything like me, he could just roll downhill and she'd never be able to catch up with me


That would be right into the arms of "Big Pat" who lives down the hill



... I'm not ready to die (or worse) just yet.




.


----------



## NonSenCe

bouncing off the wall will wake big-pat.. and the momentum /rebound is not enough to give you enough head start in other direction to avoid her? 

hmm.. that might bounce you too much towards the original threat thou.. you need to control the rolling somehow. thats all. 

...and guiri.. the downhill will end at one point.. and as one slows down, one is dazed and confused for a while.. and then when one gets his bearings the reality strikes.. its uphill from now on.. or just flat surface where one cant hide. and on these surfaces the lightweight ones that have slightly better fitness and they are not drawn in and slowed down by silly things like food vendors etc every few blocks.. they will catch the round guy. 
-----
my strategy: im too lazy and unfit to run. so i stand my ground. if i must run, i wont go far. first sign of wheezing means its time to stop to conserve energy to fight back. hah.


and when i am the chaser.. i always have used this as my slogan: you run, i follow, you will choose direction where we are going, i choose the pace and speed how fast we are going there. (end results: either i calm down or get too tired to continue or i catch them) 

---------------

i got my Bail Out Bag and Get Home Setups prety much planned and almost in use, but not made complete. i have bits here and bits there. i got lot of stuff people have in their BOBs scattered around my car.. (its kinda my bail out vehicle, things there help me get out of troubles on the road and away from home) i got most of that stuff ready.. at home, i know where the things are that i need in quick escape. so i can pack quickly the needed stuff.. i just am not organized enough to have them set in one bag and one location and KEEP them there. i always say this.. but one day, i will get organized. hah. 

-------
food related stuff, home made sweetbuns topped with homemade applejam and pint of milk..


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> one is dazed and confused for a while.. and then when one gets his bearings the reality strikes..


 I am not worried about "the reality strikes".

I am worried about "Big Pat" ... I am unable to put a photograph of her on here in case she sees it ; or perhaps a local tell-tale will bring it to her attention.

One of our neighbours was going to complain to her about the wrestling mats being laid out to dry on her drive after being washed and he asked me what precautions he should take ... I told him to write his name and address on the soles of his feet (in ballpoint pen) just in case ... In the end he didn't go , as he thought after all that the maroon coloured mats were quite a nice colour.

For a while , we all thought that the mats were there to reduce any damage to personnel who were unwelcome visitors (when they were evicted) ... Either the unwelcome visitors didn't come or the mats were taken in when they were dry ... We think it was the latter as she doesn't get many visitors of any description ... Even our dog pulls me across the road before we get to her house ... There again , everyone elses dogs seem to do the same ... It must be their sixth sense.
.


----------



## NonSenCe

hahah. i see. ok then.

and dogs are smart enough to avoid some dangers.. and dumb on others. 

and then again.. they do learn that "this is the location we always go across the street and the owner tenses up and grips the leash tighter every time when we go past that damn house, it must be evil. owner knows it for sure. he is my boss and leader. if my fearless leader one shivers, i should do too. "grr" at the evil house i say too. now where is my treats.. ooh a bird across the street.. hmm i know i know this smell its its that poodleminx.. she is sooo fine.. huh what was i doing ..oh right grr at the house and its owner.. soon we are back home and i get my treats.. maybe i should mark that tree like everyone else has done..ooh cat.. bark! man its difficult to pee and bark at the same time.."

----
got side tracked for a while.. what did i mean to write here. hmm.. maybe it will come back to me some day later.. meanwhile. i just play with my newest flashlights.. shiningbeam is fast shipper.. all others take their time.. even if they are sent the same friggin day they might take a week longer to arrive. his arrive in less than week normally. weird. he has to have some inside man in the postoffice


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> and dogs are smart enough to avoid some dangers.. and dumb on others.
> 
> and then again.. they do learn that "this is the location we always go across the street and the owner tenses up and grips the leash tighter every time when we go past that damn house, it must be evil. owner knows it for sure. he is my boss and leader. if my fearless leader one shivers, i should do too. "grr" at the evil house i say too. now where is my treats.. ooh a bird across the street.. hmm i know i know this smell its its that poodleminx.. she is sooo fine.. huh what was i doing ..oh right grr at the house and its owner.. soon we are back home and i get my treats.. maybe i should mark that tree like everyone else has done..ooh cat.. bark! man its difficult to pee and bark at the same time.."




Best post of the thread! 

I believe this is EXACTLY how dogs think! Well done sir.


----------



## Acid87

nbp said:


> Best post of the thread!
> 
> I believe this is EXACTLY how dogs think! Well done sir.



Have to agree very funny.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> That would be right into the arms of "Big Pat" who lives down the hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm not ready to die (or worse) just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Dunno about that. At my weight and depending on how long that hill is, I might just run her a$$ over...


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> .. hmm i know i know this smell its its that poodleminx.. she is sooo fine..



Guys, I worry about Nonsence...I think we need to chip in and take him to a house of ill repute if yall know what I mean...


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Dunno about that. At my weight and depending on how long that hill is, I might just run her a$$ over...


"Big Pat" would have you in a figure four leglock quicker than you can say "ouch"... It wouldn't matter how corpulent (or rotund) you were , that woman (?) would do it with comparative ease ... I wouldn't risk it , even with my military training ... I just want to live a bit longer , sort of peaceful-like.

There is another way down the hill but it involves going up the hill across to the next road and then down a different hill ... As far as I know , there are no dangers involved in doing this but it's a lot longer ... I will just keep to the other side of the road and pray that she doesn't notice ... When she comes out , the sun goes in.
.


----------



## guiri

We may have to disguise you as a man March, she's prolly not interested in those... :devil:


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> We may have to disguise you as a man March, she's prolly not interested in those... :devil:


Just don't tell my Wife though ... She doesn't understand these things.
.


----------



## NonSenCe

dont worry bout them poodles in my case. personally i hate poodles. (and dont think i ever met a girl that acts like a poodle that would of liked)  

------
futile attempt to keep something food related things in the thread.. 

still waiting good recipes for mac and cheese fellas! 

got them tacotortillas and stuff ready for weekend..

tonight.. im thinking about spaghetti and bolonese sauce type and some parmesan cheese (got a small "freebie" taster from supermarket.. i know what it tastes.. i just went for the Free sample deal!)

now im having ryebread with meatballs and some milk.. (meatballs are awesome, some small company was there im supermarket doing some marketing and giving tasting samples.. they tasted good there (the cute girl who was showing them laughed as i came to get third meatball.. bought a pack on the second time already) gonna take the rest of the meatballs to work tomorrow.

--------


----------



## Meganoggin

I posted you a link to a mac n cheese recipe a while back - go and check! You must have been dreaming of poodles....


----------



## NonSenCe

you did? hm..... must of been ages ago. before big-pat for sure.. was it before or after your welch drinking binge? couple weeks ago? 4 pages of this thread or something like that.. hmm.. thinking back i think i saw one actually, it was the jamie oliver version right? hmm.. will googbl it.. its faster than browsing thru this thread! hahahh. 

poodles in my dreams would be nightmares. gladly havent had a bad nightmare in a long while. odd and werid and peculiar dreams do occur.. but not one of those scary ones where i gotta wake up in panic fight fight run mode, turn on the lights, arm myself with something to make sure i dont see anything in my bedroom, and then after i realise it might of been a dream, i still go check the perimeter and calm down till the cold sweat dries up and pulse slows down. and then still wait a while before closing ones eyes. and sleeping rest of the night with the baseball bat (the more dnagerous and sharp ones must be put little further away so if i do see the dream again i wont go ballistic áccidentally in the dazed and confused moments on waking up of the bad dream. 

haa.. now i know why i kinda skipped the recipe.. it said VEGETARIAN RECIPE on it! thats why! hahah. pure bred beefeater here. and yes.. i think i remember that mac and cheese has mac and cheese and no meat so it kinda belongs into vege dishes.. but the cathegory alone gives me shivers normally. i am normally like: "yeah.. that sounds good, if one adds some meat in it" hahah

talked to a vegan once.. (the kind that do not eat anything of animal kingdom.. no eggs nor milk. just frigging plants) she said the first few years were kinda difficult.. (YEARS! aargh i said.. i get few weeks or months but years!) then it eased up.. and now she eats all kinds of pill supplements because she lost too much weight and felt sick.. yeah.. there is friggin reason why people should eat some meat and some other animal products.. its healthy to your body to eat versatile. and yes.. she looks like all other green vegan food eaters.. like they are sick or something or really skinny... never seen an long time vegan that looks a bit chubby and healthy.  they all look like 2 weeks away of starvation death.


----------



## Meganoggin

Cheap cheese always seems to give me weird dreams, especially if rated just before bedtime. 

Cheap takeaway pizzas seem to be particularly psychedelic.....


----------



## nbp

Hey the link in my original post is messed up! It goes to a thread from June of this year about a 3P! How'd that happen?? Anyone remember what the thread was that started this sandwich business? Some English fella went to get more butter for his sandwich and lost something in the car and needed a light and didn't have one. I gotta find that thread. :thinking:

Remember when we actually talked about sandwiches?


----------



## nbp

Haha, found it. Mcnair55's thread "I am the forum idiot!" 

Good times. :hahaha:


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Just don't tell my Wife though ... She doesn't understand these things.
> .



I would never do that...


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> poodles in my dreams would be nightmares. gladly havent had a bad nightmare in a long while. odd and werid and peculiar dreams do occur.. but not one of those scary ones where i gotta wake up in panic fight fight run mode, turn on the lights, arm myself with something to make sure i dont see anything in my bedroom, and then after i realise it might of been a dream, i still go check the perimeter and calm down till the cold sweat dries up and pulse slows down. and then still wait a while before closing ones eyes. and sleeping rest of the night with the baseball bat (the more dnagerous and sharp ones must be put little further away so if i do see the dream again i wont go ballistic áccidentally in the dazed and confused moments on waking up of the bad dream.



I really AM worried about you bro...are these dreams...ehem, "normal" ?

:devil:

Oh, and I know a vegan. This chick is hot AND she's not skinny


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Remember when we actually talked about sandwiches?



We ARE talking about sandwiches. Anything food related could either be a sandwich or eaten with a sandwich. I thought we already established that...


----------



## nbp

A good sandwich, a poodle does not make. 

And I thought you liked dogs, George. :shakehead


I fixed my linky too. Yay!


----------



## guiri

Ok, what am I being accused of now?

What linky did you fix?

I shall be back, doing some work...I hate working...!


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah. work suks.. hardly anyone would do it if one would get the money it pays some other way. 

and yes.. i think all those posts on that "original" thread.. the one about the "one is none, two is none, but butter is better" thread they all were lost for good in the apocalyptic cpf meltdown. i really wish it could be revived. it had tons of info.. of sandwiches particulary. 

and no.. dont remember when we talked about them sandwiches solely last time. there is always a sidetrack going along with the ride.  

and even if its well known fact here.. all is edible. and all that can be eaten could somehow be put into sandwich.. odd it may be but possible. like broth is very difficult to be made into sandwich.. first one needs to make it more like solid stew and basically boil it so it has no or very little liquid in it anymore.. it was broth before the liquid boiled out ..honest.. then as it cools down you can cut it into chunks and then put it between sandwich breads.. (or just dunk the bread into normal broth and pretend its spoon eaten sandwich.)

the scary dreams.. nothing out of ordinary i think. something like im stuck and someone or something is out there to get me.. someone gets hurt and i am helpless.. basic stuff. most i forget as i wake up but only remember the feelin of fear. 

one of the dream types i hate is the repeating dull ones.. like im stuck on a few second lasting loop of a dream that i cant break off.. even when i realise "i have seen this dream before and i just cant change anything in it and when it ends it will start all over again.. and again.. and again.. same results no matter what i try to break the cycle.." those **** me off.. i always wake up tired if i see one of those.. they are nightmare like even if nothing sinister happens, just because its "groundhog day" again, in repeat. (fun movie btw) 

stupid thing.. that those repetive dreams are always the dull kind.. never fun and thrill or sex related day dream types.. hhahah.

------------
did spanish style bread today.. olive oil and crushed tomato rubbed into the bread.. little blackpepper on top of it too. (skipped the crushed garlic rubbing on the bread slice..)
then tried to make it in toaster.. it needed to be very dry before it worked out. (didnt want to toast it first and then add the stuff.. i wanted to moist it first and then toast.. waffle iron type of fryin would of been safer than toaster but didnt bother clean it up (dusty..been too long since waffles ..gotta do some soon)

then had a fried egg and turkey ham with butter as second option. (not that into the olive oil)


----------



## guiri

Yep, olive oil sucks!

If you have broth, you can dip your sammiches in it. Here some places sell some kind of sauce that you dip your sandwiches in and they call it au juice which just as the salsa, is not quite correct, oh well.

Maybe your diet is causing them funky dreams. I generally don't remember my dreams BUT, the other day I had a horribly weird, dirty disgusting and perverted dream which is weird 'cause that's not me so to speak


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> yeah. work suks..


Whats with this work thing ... I can vaguely remember work ...I finished work 17 years , 7 months , 20 days , 2 hours and 58 minutes ago approximately ... Very difficult to be really exact , but the memory is still (almost) there ... I remember the happiness , the cleaning of the guns and fishing tackle and the party after the presentation.

Those were the days that I remember with a great deal of pleasure , particularly the last day when I handed all my contracts over officially to a Chartered Engineer (to lead my team) who was without any common sense at all ... Obviously I was always out fishing when the telephone call for help came in ... If you accept the position and the money then just get on with the job.

Can't understand how anyone can make all those mistakes particularly as I held his hand (metaphorically speaking) for the two months before I left ... He knew it all then , but seemed to have forgotten everything right after I left.

I was actually available to my boys when needed , just not to the highly qualified (on paper) idiot ... The contracts did get completed and he was very grateful to the boys who (it seemed) knew better than him.

Don't get me wrong , some of the Engineers did deserve their qualifications and were great to work with.

Still , I'm retired now and still enjoying life ... Marvellous "innit".





.


----------



## guiri

Unlike you, I don't remember exactly when I quit my job (around the same time I divorced my wife..) but I can tell you that the few times I think of getting a job, I get physically ill! It's like something out of Nonsence's dreams...it's horrible!


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Unlike you, I don't remember exactly when I quit my job (around the same time I divorced my wife..) but I can tell you that the few times I think of getting a job, I get physically ill! It's like something out of Nonsence's dreams...it's horrible!


Surely you know when you divorced your Wife ?

It should be marked on your calendar like Christmas , Easter , New Year and Birthdays so you can celebrate it ... Bottle of something special and some Lidls chocolate (71%) etc.

Life is for living ... You only get one go at it , so make it a good one ... If you can manage (financially) without working then that is great ... My latest Wife says that only Men retire ... Women still have to do the cooking and cleaning and shopping , whilst men only have to lift their feet for the Wife to Vacuum clean under him ... Wives just don't realise that it is an effort to lift both feet and still concentrate on the TV and the correct placement of the Coffee cup ... The correct placement of the coffee cup is very important as it means that the Wife does not have to polish where the coffee stains are left on the oak furniture. 

It does pay to be considerate to a Wife ... I've done it successfully to all of mine.

Enjoy.
.


----------



## guiri

No, not really. I had to fill out a form recently where I was asked when I got divorced and I had to call my lawyer to find out. Turns out it was 2006 or something. I didn't realize it was that long...ahh, time flies..

As for celebrating, EVERY day is a celebration for me now 

You're right, women don't appreciate the effort it takes sometimes...


----------



## NonSenCe

Congrats All Blacks! 

------------
yeah the effort it takes to watch the tv while she does things that are loud or force us to move.. and on top of that asks mundane things that quite well coud wait till later time.. like the time we are not in trance and trying to do something we like to do and do our best ignoring all distractions.

Women.. they do not understand how a man can be totally happy without doing anything.. read newspaper or watch tv without notcing anything going on outside the focused point.. or just sit in the garage or someplace.. and do something useless or nothing at all.. he is happy doing just that. be it fishing alone.. hunting alone.. working on his hobbies in his room/garage. sitting in his non working car and daydreaming.. or not thinking anything at all.. just beeing alone in his thoughts.. and shut the outside world out for a while. and if asked what he did or read or saw.. he dont remember.. and says "nothing".. 

women dont understand the way how men can go into trance and stare in the void and think nothing.. really nothing.. even though they are just beeing like the womens own yoga teacher.. some of us men can just empty the mind without practicing.. they practice that harmony for years and still dont get it.. so to them its impossible that if guy is silent and stares into nothing at all his mind is blank. "what are you thinkin" "huh..what.. nothing" "no really you are thinking about something" "no i am not.. i just am" "stop lying to me. i hate you, you never tell me anything" "sigh.. damnit, i do, but you just dont listen to me when i say its nothing.. i will be in the garage.."
--------------------

yeah.. years fly.. i noticed it myself already.. past 10 has flown by! if this keeps up i dont know how fast they go by when im 40 or 50 or 60.. i might miss a century this way .. hahha. but do i think it starts to slow down after one hits 70 or something like that..

-----------

should go out and pop the hood of the mercedes and do some work on it. (one of the diesel injectors is making a tiny woosh woosh sound.. (chuffing sound?) some kind of leak.. need to open it up and add new washer and hope retorque will quiet it down.) but its cold outside.. need to over dress myself.. like going for expedition into the arctic. (my back is still ailing and it will not like old weather and streching into the enginebay) i know, i know i am beeing a wuss now.. hah. its not even winter yet.. but my excuse for beeing a fraidy cat: i just know that my back dont like cold.. it has been hurting past month or so.. and i was basically bed ridden for 2 weeks.. and i dont want that again. but the 300d is my lone transport atm and i cant afford it to go south on me for lack of service.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> Women don't understand the way how men can go into a trance and stare in the void and think of nothing .. really nothing ... some of us men can just empty the mind without practicing..


This is called "Resting the mind" ... The human brain needs resting time for it to assimilate all the things that have happened in the previous awake period ... Women (in general) don't think first before taking action , which is why they don't need the same "resting the mind" time ... As we say in the UK it is "horses for courses" ... Resting the mind is to give the brain a rest from all the worries of the day that all men have ... Women don't like men to have this brain resting period and frequently try to interupt it ... You can simulate this interuption at night in bed , by asking every few minutes whether she is asleep ... If necessary wake her up to ask ... Being a Woman she will no doubt be annoyed ... You must then ask her why she is so annoyed , then explain to her that when she does the same to you during your "resting the mind" period , you are never annoyed like that ... She may not understand that this is an identical situation , so you must explain to her slowly and succinctly ... She will not want to accept the truth.

Having had several Wives , I can speak without fear of contradiction as an expert on this subject ... There is a famous sculpture by Rodin called the thinker ... It is a statue of a *man* "deep in thought" but we all know that in fact it is a statue of a man who is actually resting his brain ... It looks strangely enough as if he is on the toilet which is actually a good place for contemplating emptiness of the mind ... This is obviously a man thing as none of the women (that I know) use this method of relaxing the mind.

Women should just accept that there is a difference here.

As you can tell , I treat all my Ladies (bless them) properly , as indeed all men should (with theirs not mine).

Good Luck.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

Watching the Chicago Bears beating the Tampa Bay Buccaneers at Wembley on tv. Nice. 

Waiting on the brisket of beef that is in the slow cooker. Nice.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> yeah the effort it takes to watch the tv while she does things that are loud or force us to move.. and on top of that asks mundane things that quite well coud wait till later time.. like the time we are not in trance and trying to do something we like to do and do our best ignoring all distractions.
> 
> Women.. they do not understand how a man can be totally happy without doing anything.. read newspaper or watch tv without notcing anything going on outside the focused point.. or just sit in the garage or someplace.. and do something useless or nothing at all.. he is happy doing just that. be it fishing alone.. hunting alone.. working on his hobbies in his room/garage. sitting in his non working car and daydreaming.. or not thinking anything at all.. just beeing alone in his thoughts.. and shut the outside world out for a while. and if asked what he did or read or saw.. he dont remember.. and says "nothing"..
> 
> women dont understand the way how men can go into trance and stare in the void and think nothing.. really nothing.. even though they are just beeing like the womens own yoga teacher.. some of us men can just empty the mind without practicing.. they practice that harmony for years and still dont get it.. so to them its impossible that if guy is silent and stares into nothing at all his mind is blank. "what are you thinkin" "huh..what.. nothing" "no really you are thinking about something" "no i am not.. i just am" "stop lying to me. i hate you, you never tell me anything" "sigh.. damnit, i do, but you just dont listen to me when i say its nothing.. i will be in the garage.."



Nonsense, you're a friggin' poet!


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> This is called "Resting the mind" ... The human brain needs resting time for it to assimilate all the things that have happened in the previous awake period ... Women (in general) don't think first before taking action , which is why they don't need the same "resting the mind" time ... As we say in the UK it is "horses for courses" ... Resting the mind is to give the brain a rest from all the worries of the day that all men have ... Women don't like men to have this brain resting period and frequently try to interupt it ... You can simulate this interuption at night in bed , by asking every few minutes whether she is asleep ... If necessary wake her up to ask ... Being a Woman she will no doubt be annoyed ... You must then ask her why she is so annoyed , then explain to her that when she does the same to you during your "resting the mind" period , you are never annoyed like that ... She may not understand that this is an identical situation , so you must explain to her slowly and succinctly ... She will not want to accept the truth.
> 
> Having had several Wives , I can speak without fear of contradiction as an expert on this subject ... There is a famous sculpture by Rodin called the thinker ... It is a statue of a *man* "deep in thought" but we all know that in fact it is a statue of a man who is actually resting his brain ... It looks strangely enough as if he is on the toilet which is actually a good place for contemplating emptiness of the mind ... This is obviously a man thing as none of the women (that I know) use this method of relaxing the mind.
> 
> Women should just accept that there is a difference here.
> 
> As you can tell , I treat all my Ladies (bless them) properly , as indeed all men should (with theirs not mine).
> 
> Good Luck.
> .



I have nothing to say but :bow:


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Watching the Chicago Bears beating the Tampa Bay Buccaneers at Wembley on tv. Nice.
> 
> Waiting on the brisket of beef that is in the slow cooker. Nice.



Chicago Bears and Tampa Bay at Wembley? Explain this...

Me, I cooked a beef tongue in my pressure cooker the day before yesterday. Turned out great on taste but the damn thing over cooked it for some reason. It wouldn't cut off...


----------



## Meganoggin

NFL do a game in London every year.


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah they try to woo europe too.. just like NHL has had couple games over here in Finland to start their season. (sabres-ducks) 

-------
after the "deep thought" period man is often able to solve a problem that had hounted him before.. if asked if he thought it while thinking.. he says "no, i figured it out AFTER i came off the trance". "oh really, what were you thinking while you were thinking" ...."umm.. nothing, and how much better bread tastes with butter on top of it"

well every human is like that, the mind works on the problem in the background even if you stop thinking about it. i think everyone has had those EureKa moments in middle of the night.. solving a problem that awake mind couldnt get it. or stopping solving the issue and just do something else inbetween.. and some time later a thought pops up. "ha haa..thats how it works". 

---------------
about the rodin sculpture.. he looks like he is posing to the artist to act like he is thinking.. the hand pose is so arranged! like someone would put their right elbow on left leg.. nonsense! 
------


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> NFL do a game in London every year.



Did not know that


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> after the "deep thought" period man is often able to solve a problem that had hounted him before.. if asked if he thought it while thinking.. he says "no, i figured it out AFTER i came off the trance". "oh really, what were you thinking while you were thinking" ...."umm.. nothing, and how much better bread tastes with butter on top of it"



I knew it, I knew it, I knew it! I knew there was something sandwich related in here somewhere...! I am sooo thrilled!


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Watching the Chicago Bears beating the Tampa Bay Buccaneers at Wembley on tv. Nice.
> 
> Waiting on the brisket of beef that is in the slow cooker. Nice.



I would have liked to see the Bears lose that one, they're a division rival of ours. But, my Packers are the only undefeated team in the NFL, so it's all good. :rock: 

How did you enjoy watching some real action, instead of soccer?


----------



## Meganoggin

I watch the NFL game most weeks, our version of FOX is called SKY and they show one game (at least) per week. So you could say I enjoy it very much.

I'm not too keen of football (soccer), I'm more of a rugby man really, oh and cricket.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> about the rodin sculpture.. he looks like he is posing to the artist to act like he is thinking.. the hand pose is so arranged! like someone would put their right elbow on left leg.. nonsense!
> ------


Just because *you* can't sit like that doesn't mean that it is nonsence , NonSenCe .





Seems like a very comfortable way to strain ... Saves biting the bottom of the door.




.


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> How did you enjoy watching some real action, instead of soccer?


 American football isn't real action ... The players are all wrapped up in cotton wool and body armour to stop them getting little bruises on their delicate bodies ... Football (socker) is a poofy game where they all pretend to be hurt and get kissed by all the other team members ... They run round with their shirts pulled up over their heads or slide along on their knees when they score a goal ... That's another silly game.

Rugby is a mans game ... It is *the* definitive Mans game ... No protective clothing and no kissing other players ... They get their cuts and gashes stitched up and resume play after wiping the blood off ... No rolling about on the grass pointing at a pretend injury ... They play hard for 80 minutes then go for a few friendly beers with the enemy ... Footballers go back home to their WAGs in their Ferraris , Aston Martins and Rolls Royces ... Rugby players go to the pub instead ...

Yes , Rugby is *the* Mans game ... 

Even cricketers now wear face guards ... What next ? ... Face guards for "Ludo" and "Snakes & Ladders" players ... What is going on in the world ?
.


----------



## Meganoggin

I totally agree March (for once).

Just had chilli hummus with pita bread - quite nice for a change.


----------



## NonSenCe

Meganoggin said:


> I totally agree March (for once).
> 
> Just had chilli hummus with pita bread - quite nice for a change.



that the pose of the statue is natural? or that rugby is a game for tough nutcases? (the last one i agree) 

what exactly is hummus? i somehow cant get it. hah. 

---
me here is just eating ricepudding for dinner and as a sidedish there is a sandwich.

for those noninterested: ciabatta-bread, fresh cucumber and tomato slices, turkeyham, butter, soft cheese (this is anomaly, normally dont eat cheese)

---
and guiri.. there is ALWAYS an sandwich-angle one way or another.. if for nothing else, to fool dm51 to think we are still talking about food related things here.


----------



## Meganoggin

I agree about the rugby. I used to play, until I got a proper job where they used to complain about the black eyes and such.

Oh and it's Thai green curry tonight.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> I agree about the rugby. I used to play, until I got a proper job where they used to complain about the black eyes and such.


See now , if you had played American Football you would have been able to wear a sort of space helmet so you could stay pretty ..





.


----------



## nbp

I had a simple but quite tasty sandwich for lunch today. Ciabatta bread, mayo, muenster cheese, havarti cheese, diced red onion and a bit of lettuce. I was pretty impressed. Yummy!

I also had an epiphany while eating it: there seems to be some reaction between the mayo and the onions, especially red onions, that produced pure deliciousness. I realized that many sandwiches I love have mayo and onions on them, and that flavor combo seems to come to mind I picture the sandwich. The double deluxe burger at Culver's (a butterburger/custard chain that originated around here) has them and it's one of my favorites. The What Wayne Would Have sandwich at Bieri's Cheese has generous helpings of mayo and onions. I also like mayo, dijon and diced onions on brats. That combo is also _perfect_ on ham and cheese sandwiches. Works on turkey too. And apparently just cheese. I encourage you all, fellow sandwichers, to deck your next sandwich with a slathering of mayo, and red onions diced up (the juicy inside part, not the stringy outer layers) and tell me that it is not delicious!


----------



## march.brown

I don't like Mayo and I have tried quite a few ... I like proper Salad Cream and not the slim-line version ... Salad Cream is a much nicer flavour than Mayo (in my opinion) ... Nice proper bread with all the crunchy bits in (two slices) , spread thickly with salad cream , with lots of pieces of Lidls tandoori chicken inside ... Absolutely no butter on it (as it is fattening) ... A nice thick sandwich that is easily made during a commercial break on the TV ... Wonderful.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

Hmm Tandoori Chicken... I'll have a look tonight.


----------



## Meganoggin

At lunch time I had a seeded white roll with Bavarian smoked ham and wholegrain mustard - it was fantastic.

@ March - I couldn't find the tandoori chicken, where does it live?

Beef Enchiladas for dinner tonight, made with some very angry looking home grown chillis.....


----------



## nbp

Yesterday I had homemade sesame chicken which was very good. I'm in favor of any meat breaded and covered in sweet and/or spicy sauce. 

Also I had gotten some really lovely Brick curds at Bieri's cheese. Brick is a Wisconsin cheese, light yellow in color. Milder and softer/stickier than cheddar when new, sorta like havarti I suppose. If you age it it gets harder and sharper. It is great for sandwiches, melts nicely for grilled cheese sandwiches, and is tasty in curd form.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> @ March - I couldn't find the tandoori chicken, where does it live?


It might have been Tikka 'cos my Wife puts the meat into a plain plastic Tupperware box to stop the meat smelling the fridge ... All I know is that the chicken is coated with spicy stuff and is very nice.

We don't have any at the moment as it has all been eaten ... We got two Grandsons staying for a day or two and all sorts of supplies are dwindling ... One is 13 , the other is six ... Unfortunately the last jar of Lidls Mango Chutney has been opened and is now half gone ... I usually have a couple spare , but the boys are going home tomorrow evening and by then all the Mango Chutney will have gone ... Can't understand how kids can eat so much of my Mango Chutney (and my Ice Cream) ... Good job they are going tomorrow ; we can call into Lidls on the way back home to restock (that should read *must* call in) ... Sorry about the tandoori / tikka mixup ... I don't buy it , I only eat it.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

No apology necessary. Tikka still sounds nice in a sandwich, I'll have a look next week.


----------



## NonSenCe

*Lidl: got 2 stores in my town, and the closest one is now closed for renovations atleast 2 weeks. (and i just wanted to go there tomorrow! oh well.. will go somewhere else then)

*tandoor: been thinking about getting that kind of oven for next summer. (blame it on the keith floyd´s india tv cooking show i just saw.. liked his half drunk way of cooking btw. favorite tv chef of mine i think. )

*tikka: woodpecker in my language. (which is why i always kinda snicker when someone is talking about them tikka headlamps)

im feelin like im very off topic again.. 

-had a simple enjoyable food moment.. hot potatoes, chunk of cold butter on each peace that goes into mouth.  delicious. didnt need the chicken breast per ce. i was totally happy with the potato and butter.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I'm more of a rugby man really, oh and cricket.



Cricket? The only game with NO time limit (or so I was told)..


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> American football isn't real action ... The players are all wrapped up in cotton wool and body armour to stop them getting little bruises on their delicate bodies ... Football (socker) is a poofy game where they all pretend to be hurt and get kissed by all the other team members ... They run round with their shirts pulled up over their heads or slide along on their knees when they score a goal ... That's another silly game.
> 
> Rugby is a mans game ... It is *the* definitive Mans game ... No protective clothing and no kissing other players ... They get their cuts and gashes stitched up and resume play after wiping the blood off ... No rolling about on the grass pointing at a pretend injury ... They play hard for 80 minutes then go for a few friendly beers with the enemy ... Footballers go back home to their WAGs in their Ferraris , Aston Martins and Rolls Royces ... Rugby players go to the pub instead ...
> 
> Yes , Rugby is *the* Mans game ...
> 
> Even cricketers now wear face guards ... What next ? ... Face guards for "Ludo" and "Snakes & Ladders" players ... What is going on in the world ?
> .



I'm with the ol' fart on this one...!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> ---
> me here is just eating ricepudding for dinner and as a sidedish there is a sandwich.
> 
> for those noninterested: ciabatta-bread, fresh cucumber and tomato slices, turkeyham, butter, soft cheese (this is anomaly, normally dont eat cheese)
> 
> ---
> and guiri.. there is ALWAYS an sandwich-angle one way or another.. if for nothing else, to fool dm51 to think we are still talking about food related things here.



I think we've got DM on the run. He's skeered of us 

Love rice puddin' and that sandwich sounds good.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I encourage you all, fellow sandwichers, to deck your next sandwich with a slathering of mayo, and red onions diced up (the juicy inside part, not the stringy outer layers) and tell me that it is not delicious!


 
I've been eating sammiches lately with lots of onions although I had to switch to sweet onions as some of the red ones were too strong and were killing my stomach. Love onions.

I also poofed my pressure cooker the other day. They sent me a new one a couple of days later. Happened while cooking some beef tongue. Yummy


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> We don't have any at the moment as it has all been eaten ... We got two Grandsons staying for a day or two and all sorts of supplies are dwindling ...



The little $hits! :devil:


----------



## guiri

Nonsence, we had a Cajun cook on tv here in the US called Justin Wilson. Very funny dude


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Cricket? The only game with NO time limit (or so I was told)..



Not any more, back in the 60's and 70's Test matches were played to a conclusion, but now they are limited to 5 days. The newer version of the game is T20 where each team gets twenty overs to bowl and it's usually finished in three or four hours - it is insanely popular in India.

BTW I knew you would blow up your pressure cooker didn't I? Was it a bang or a pop?


----------



## guiri

Wrong again, more like a fizz... 

Nah, just the timer that stopped working and dont know why but since it controls the pot, I needed a new one and got one in two days. Highly recommended. WHen I find some reasonable tongue (and I dont mean in some chicks head), I'll try it again. poop's expensive here


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> Not any more, back in the 60's and 70's Test matches were played to a conclusion, but now they are limited to 5 days. The newer version of the game is T20 where each team gets twenty overs to bowl and it's usually finished in three or four hours - it is insanely popular in India.


Five days standing in the sun , how awful ... It's always in the sun 'cos rain stops play and then they go into the pavillion for cucumber sandwiches and tea ... T20 seems to be the best idea ... A bit like the old "limited-over knockout competitions" that we played in the olden day ... We used to have our finals on Edenside which was the Cumberland county cricket ground ... Don't know if the ground is still there 'cos they changed Cumberland to Cumbria for some silly reason.

I was our opening bowler ... Left handed and bowling "off-breaks" with a full compliment of boys in the slips ... I was always last man in (batting) ... My best score was 18 and I was out fourth ball ... Those were the days when all large organisations had at least one cricket team ... We didn't have our own ground , so every match was an away game ...

We never had anywhere to practice either , but there again you can't improve on perfection.





.


----------



## Meganoggin

George, you want to try beef brisket in the pressure cooker (or slow cooker). Round here brisket is cheap and very good if cooked for a long time.


----------



## guiri

Gotta look into that. Trying to eat lots of veggies but they're expensive as hell around here 

Also gonna try some deer meat to see if the pot will make it nice and tender/juicy. No cholesterol in deer meet.

Now, the reason I eat tongue is cause I LIKE it but it's not cheap


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Five days standing in the sun , how awful ... It's always in the sun 'cos rain stops play and then they go into the pavillion for cucumber sandwiches and tea ... T20 seems to be the best idea ... A bit like the old "limited-over knockout competitions" that we played in the olden day ... We used to have our finals on Edenside which was the Cumberland county cricket ground ... Don't know if the ground is still there 'cos they changed Cumberland to Cumbria for some silly reason.
> 
> I was our opening bowler ... Left handed and bowling "off-breaks" with a full compliment of boys in the slips ... I was always last man in (batting) ... My best score was 18 and I was out fourth ball ... Those were the days when all large organisations had at least one cricket team ... We didn't have our own ground , so every match was an away game ...
> 
> We never had anywhere to practice either , but there again you can't improve on perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ok, just so you know, after cucumber sandwiches, I didn't understand a word...


----------



## Meganoggin

Venison (deer) is lovely, needs a nice rich sauce to go with it - something like mushrooms and red wine, nicely reduced. Do I take it that you have a rifle George?


----------



## guiri

As to the rifle part, yes and no. I traded a printer for an AK a couple of years ago (with folding stock/underfolder). Do I hunt, nope, not any longer. I've become a real bleeding heart animal lover which IS a bit contradictory considering I love meat. Oh well, no one's perfect.

I know enough people here that hunt to get venison and I can even buy it at some of the places where they process deer meat for the hunters.
I wanna see if it is good in the pressure cooker first and if it is, I'll buy a whole bunch.


----------



## Meganoggin

George deer hunting with an AK :duck:


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Ok, just so you know, after cucumber sandwiches, I didn't understand a word...


 Unfortunately I did include some multi-syllable words in my post *(syllable = Unit of pronunciation in a word)* ...
Oops , sorry , that added another five syllable word.





I suppose that I should have used modern cricketing language ... We always used "leg-breaks" and "off-breaks" but I think they use "in-swingers" and "out-swingers" or something like that nowadays ... Haven't played cricket for over 50 years , so things have no doubt changed a bit by now ... Since I am an oldie , I use the description that we used in the 1950's (rightly or wrongly).

Can't get used to the players using motor-bike helmets with iron bars stuck on the front ... Also can't get used to players dressed up in orange , yellow or bright green clothes ... Cricket used to be a Gentlemans sport ... We were all dressed in white with green grass stains in various places ... Being a bowler , I also always had red stains down the front of my trousers and on my backside where I wiped my balls ... To avoid any rude comments , the dye came from the red leather outer cover of the new cricket balls ... We always wiped our balls to dry them (particularly the seam) , so they "turned" better.

It was all very civilised back in the old days.
.


----------



## guiri

I don't really appreciate you denying me to comment on the red balls...personally, I think that was very inconsiderate...(spelled the $hit outta that, didn't I?)


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> I don't really appreciate you denying me to comment on the red balls...personally, I think that was very inconsiderate...(spelled the $hit outta that, didn't I?)



Here here! Red ball comments would have given us immature giggles for a few minutes.


----------



## NonSenCe

#87. If the thought of something makes me giggle for longer than 15 seconds, I am to assume that I am not allowed to do it.
(from skippys list)

and cricket: if one dont know the game or understand it.. it doesnt help if one uses the old or new "lingo".. it still wont make any sense.. hahah

guy rubbin his red ball(s).. no, im not interested.


----------



## nbp

Nonsence, do you have reindeer where you live? If you do, do you eat them?


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> Here here! Red ball comments would have given us immature giggles for a few minutes.



My point exactly!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> #87. If the thought of something makes me giggle for longer than 15 seconds, I am to assume that I am not allowed to do it.
> (from skippys list)



Well duh, this is why we WANT to do it...



> and cricket: if one dont know the game or understand it.. it doesnt help if one uses the old or new "lingo".. it still wont make any sense.. hahah



Damn right!


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Nonsence, do you have reindeer where you live? If you do, do you eat them?



He does and some people do. Especially the people up north who breed and live off of them.

I seem to have eaten either reindeer or moose and remember it being quite good.


----------



## NonSenCe

the reindeer live up north from here. and yes.. eat them with pleasure. often too. (we got used to them as my dad worked alot up north and the people living there eat reindeer alot so he kept getting the meat there to bring home and cook it here.) 

so i eat reindeerevery couple months, moose more often (as its hunted thruout the country so its easier to get hold of here). of course there is spike in use as winter comes (hunting season for moose in the fall) we do stews and sometimes sauteed reindeer. i normally decide to do the sautee version as the stew kinda is "wasted" for such an nice meat.. haha. cheaper meat will do in those.

reindeer is dark meat with gamey taste.. well.. in usa reindeer is called caribou i think. so you might know exactly what it is? anyways, similar to deer and elk.. close enough that people here buy cheaper "red deer" in its place sometimes and claim its reindeer.. close enough . so you likely know what they taste and look like, reindeer flavor differs abit ofcourse.. as "you are what you eat" and up north most of the reindeer (bred ones too) live freely in the wilderness.. (in the arctic tundra with no trees, others in pine forests) and the food they eat up there near cold tundra is different than the food deer and moose can get down south (there aint no apples and wheat etc to be eaten from farmers yard..) thats why the reindeer has a slightly stronger flavor in my mind.

hmm..i want sauteed reindeer or red deer now. or a stew with moose and cow and little lump of pork for fat.. (the deer/moose meat is lean so the porks fatty nature gives a nice flavor) 

i used to have my own reindeer up north (a gift from a friend of the family whom bred them there) it lived good +10 years and she got couple offsprings.. that i think are still alive and well. so im growing my own reindeer herd without actually doing anything as they are kept by the family friend.. every year he does send us atleast one reindeer worht of meat. so i might be eating my own. or more than im due. hahah. 


so yes. those who like the taste of rudolf eat them.. and as bonus some of our supermarkets got reindeer meatballs in tin cans too.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> He does and some people do. Especially the people up north who breed and live off of them.
> 
> I seem to have eaten either reindeer or moose and remember it being quite good.


When I was in Stockholm , I had Reindeer meat with a Snowberry (?) sauce as an evening meal at our hotel ... It was like the Redcurrent Jelly that we get in the UK ... Haven't noticed that in Lidls yet though ... 

There were some really good Chinese restaurants in Stockholm too ... They came with a huge dish of fried rice which I shared between my Wife and Myself ... When they saw that we had emptied the big dish , they brought another full one ... We went there another night too.

Nice place Stockholm ... Very considerate of the Swedes to put the graffiti in English on the underground railway ... Easy to read the jokes.

Went to "The Inn on the Royal Estate" (I think that was what it was called) ... I didn't pay though ... There were lots of famous people there and they were pointed out to my Wife and I ... I didn't recognise many of them and just said "Oh yes , so it is" which seemed to satisfy our host ... I was asked by "Mine Host" if I would like to sample the Schnapps ... I said "That's a German drink" , but was quickly assured that it was also a Swedish drink ... He ordered me one of each from the wine waiter ... The waiter came with a big tray with lots of little glasses ranging from a clear liquid to a dark coloured one ... I didn't want to appear rude so I drank them as instructed whilst he explained how there were so many different types ... From what I remember , I think they were all nice , but one flavour sort of blended into the next ... 

My Wife and I were eventually dropped off at our hotel and just went to bed 'cos I was tired !
.


----------



## NonSenCe

did them swedes make you sing too.. (they have that tradition too.. schnapps songs.. little singalong and then schnapps.. then normal chat.. then someone again offers snapps and a short song that everyone hollers out.. this continues utill its time to go to bed as everyone is "tired")

and here the reindeer is often offered with cowberry/lingonberry (often mashed and added sugar).. anyways,.. red berries not white.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> so i might be eating my own. or more than im due. hahah.



Cannibal!


----------



## nbp

Very interesting about the reindeer Nonsence. We have white-tailed deer and mule deer in the the US, and there is elk, and moose and caribou but they may be only the most northern parts of the country. I've eaten some of these critters too. Also we have buffalo and some different antelopes and big sheep and big fuzzy white goats. I do a bit of hunting here and there. I have friends who have hunted basically every big critter we have, and then traveled to Africa and such to hunt their big critters too. I am particularly fond of the big fuzzy white goats. I would like to hunt them but they places they live totally suck to try to go to and it's expensive to get someone to guide you. And I kinda just want to pet one, rather than kill it. Aren't they cute? 









Anyways, I feel like I am way OT, and this thread NEEDS MORE PICS so here is the sandwich I had for lunch. Ciabatta, mayo, havarti, chicken, lettuce, red onion. Didn't last long! Delicious. 










Hey, where's DM? I bet he likes big fuzzy goats too.


----------



## Meganoggin

Still on the red onion and mayo trip then?


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> did them swedes make you sing too.. (they have that tradition too.. schnapps songs.. little singalong and then schnapps.. then normal chat.. then someone again offers snapps and a short song that everyone hollers out.. this continues untill its time to go to bed as everyone is "tired")


 I guess I got "really tired" before the singing actually started.
.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Very interesting about the reindeer Nonsence. We have white-tailed deer and mule deer in the the US, and there is elk, and moose and caribou but they may be only the most northern parts of the country. I've eaten some of these critters too. Also we have buffalo and some different antelopes and big sheep and big fuzzy white goats. I do a bit of hunting here and there. I have friends who have hunted basically every big critter we have, and then traveled to Africa and such to hunt their big critters too. I am particularly fond of the big fuzzy white goats. I would like to hunt them but they places they live totally suck to try to go to and it's expensive to get someone to guide you. And I kinda just want to pet one, rather than kill it. Aren't they cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I feel like I am way OT, and this thread NEEDS MORE PICS so here is the sandwich I had for lunch. Ciabatta, mayo, havarti, chicken, lettuce, red onion. Didn't last long! Delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, where's DM? I bet he likes big fuzzy goats too.



There's always a petting zoo bro and as for the sammich, the reason it didn't last long is 'cause it was too small to start with. Have we not taught you anything?


----------



## NonSenCe

ooo a sandwich! been while since last mentioned.  

and sandwich for luch that is "too small" makes sense if one needs to do something (like work) afterwards.. if one eats too heavily then one needs a nap (them spanish and mexicans are smart with their siesta) or is too tired and filled up to be useful. 

althou.. it dont look too small to me. 

-them white fluffy animals.. i always thought that those are just some cartoonist idea of funny fluffy goat and not a "real" animal. hhaha. yeah.. shootin them would stain that soft white fluff with sticky red stuff.


----------



## guiri

*Duplicate post*

......................


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Still on the red onion and mayo trip then?




Definitely! They are most delicious! 




guiri said:


> There's always a petting zoo bro and as for the sammich, the reason it didn't last long is 'cause it was too small to start with. Have we not taught you anything?



I don't see YOUUUUUU putting up any pictures of food YOU made, smart-guy.  




NonSenCe said:


> ooo a sandwich! been while since last mentioned.
> 
> and sandwich for luch that is "too small" makes sense if one needs to do something (like work) afterwards.. if one eats too heavily then one needs a nap (them spanish and mexicans are smart with their siesta) or is too tired and filled up to be useful.
> 
> althou.. it dont look too small to me.
> 
> -them white fluffy animals.. i always thought that those are just some cartoonist idea of funny fluffy goat and not a "real" animal. hhaha. yeah.. shootin them would stain that soft white fluff with sticky red stuff.




Thank you Nonsence, for a perfectly sensible comment. That WAS a good sandwich, and along with some chocolate, it served me well. 

And yes, those fuzzy white goats are real animals. They're mountain goats, as opposed to the other kind of goat, whatever they're called.... I dunno, "eating goats"? :laughing:


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Definitely! They are most delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see YOUUUUUU putting up any pictures of food YOU made, smart-guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Nonsence, for a perfectly sensible comment. That WAS a good sandwich, and along with some chocolate, it served me well.
> 
> And yes, those fuzzy white goats are real animals. They're mountain goats, as opposed to the other kind of goat, whatever they're called.... I dunno, "eating goats"? :laughing:



Eating goats, I like that and yes, I think a big a$$ bullet hole would tend to stain that beautiful coat 

As for the big sammiches, they serve a purpose and that is NOT to be able to work afterwards. Man, I thought that was obvious..


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I don't see YOUUUUUU putting up any pictures of food YOU made, smart-guy.



That's right cheese brother, you tell'im!!!


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> That's right cheese brother, you tell'im!!!



I believe nbp was talking to you George! You had better get the ol' camera out.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I believe nbp was talking to you George! You had better get the ol' camera out.



Crap!


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> I believe nbp was talking to you George! You had better get the ol' camera out.



Right you are!


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp said:


> Right you are!



At least someone is paying attention to you!


----------



## NonSenCe

nbp said:


> Thank you Nonsence, for a perfectly sensible comment.



what.. i made sense? awww.. cool! hmm.. that gotta be first! hahah.

------------
suprising how fast guiri forgot the "multi-quote" technique.. 
------------

well actually not.. as i hardly ever bother to quote the previously said things so its easier to others to understand what i am talking about.. if they cant keep up its their mistake not mine.. thats why i have that "freed of responsibility" clause in my sig line.. makin sense is not my priority.. hahah

---------
where was i.. i for got.. oh about paying attention.. not my strong suit either..


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> suprising how fast guiri forgot the "multi-quote" technique..



Nah, he didn't forget, just ol' habits that are hard to break and sometimes I just prefer to answer one thing at a time and since this is "our" thread, no one seems to object so what the hell


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> At least someone is paying attention to you!



Apparently I didn't...


----------



## Meganoggin

You do sometimes........

Where the hell is DM, I haven't heard from him in weeks.


----------



## guiri

I just pm'ed him and told him that if he doesn't make an appreance, I'll put a curse on him, something like "May the fleas of a thousand camels nest in your left nostril."

I always liked that one


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> I just pm'ed him and told him that if he doesn't make an appreance, I'll put a curse on him, something like "May the fleas of a thousand camels nest in your left nostril."
> 
> I always liked that one


Didn't work.

Tried it on a few Mothers-in-Law and none of them had any problems with their nostrils ... Shame really , particularly with the first two.
.


----------



## guiri

If at first you don't succeed, try and try again March...


----------



## NonSenCe

maybe one needs to ask for less to have a successful jinx? like one flea in the nostril.. it can be annoying as hell too.. one that just wont go away. 

i bet dm appears as soon as he is reminded of his stork.. the marabou. having one now.. the chokolate marabou. soon i will wander towards the kitchen to have a ice cold schnapps. as its all saints day here today. (we have it always on first saturday that is near beginning of november.) salute drink in memoriam of the all friends and family that has passed.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> maybe one needs to ask for less to have a successful jinx? like one flea in the nostril.. it can be annoying as hell too.. one that just wont go away.
> 
> i bet dm appears as soon as he is reminded of his stork.. the marabou. having one now.. the chokolate marabou. soon i will wander towards the kitchen to have a ice cold schnapps. as its all saints day here today. (we have it always on first saturday that is near beginning of november.) salute drink in memoriam of the all friends and family that has passed.



Well, if it's like the flea in the pink panther movie (or was that a fly?) than yeah, one will do it. 

Anyway, enjoy your drink bro. From my old days in Sweden, wasn't it kippis or something like that (cheers) in Finnish?

Yeah, I could have looked it up but that would be cheating..cheers big ears..


----------



## nbp

Chillin' with my lady friends last night; we made homemade pizza. Chicks dig a guy who can find his way around a kitchen.  Pizza turned out really nicely. 

One half of this one was Hawaiian (pineapple and Canadian Bacon), and the other was pepperoni and veggies. And lotttts of cheese. Stuffed crust too.


----------



## NonSenCe

looks good and fluffy pizza. hmm.. been few weeks since i had homemade pizza.. and pictures of such dont help the yearning. hahah. 

........

-i had day old grilled salmon on top of my sandwiches today (breakfast and lunch sandwich) didint bother to boil potatoes or something to eat with the salmon (had those yesterday when it was fresh.. but ate all of them potatoes and only half of the fish.) so today was leftovers day. 

-kippis = skål = cheers.


----------



## fisk-king

Twice baked potato & 1" cut rib-eye.


----------



## nbp

Welcome Nick! 

That steak looks very nice, and I loves me some bacon covered taters. Yum!

Cutting steak with an XM-18 FTW! :rock:

I have been eyeing up Hinderers lately, I think I need a Ti framelock for proper EDC to compliment my other Ti items. Those are the coolest looking knives, man. Gotta keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## fisk-king

thanks for the welcome

Just finished and I was amazed how that knife sliced thru that meat like *Butttaa*. There great knives and this is my second one (first one came out of a package en route to someone). 

Have a great day.

Nick


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Chillin' with my lady friends last night; we made homemade pizza. Chicks dig a guy who can find his way around a kitchen.  Pizza turned out really nicely.
> 
> One half of this one was Hawaiian (pineapple and Canadian Bacon), and the other was pepperoni and veggies. And lotttts of cheese. Stuffed crust too.



Damn boy! Looks and sounds good... :goodjob:


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> looks good and fluffy pizza. hmm.. been few weeks since i had homemade pizza.. and pictures of such dont help the yearning. hahah.
> 
> ........
> 
> -i had day old grilled salmon on top of my sandwiches today (breakfast and lunch sandwich) didint bother to boil potatoes or something to eat with the salmon (had those yesterday when it was fresh.. but ate all of them potatoes and only half of the fish.) so today was leftovers day.
> 
> -kippis = skål = cheers.



Ha! I was right  and yeah, I love a good Salmon


----------



## guiri

fisk-king said:


> thanks for the welcome
> 
> Just finished and I was amazed how that knife sliced thru that meat like *Butttaa*. There great knives and this is my second one (first one came out of a package en route to someone).
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Nick



Nick, I want that steak and yes, welcome! 

George


----------



## Acid87

Sorry but Pineapple on a pizza just isn't right. No way no how.


----------



## fisk-king

guiri said:


> Nick, I want that steak and yes, welcome!
> 
> George



:wave:
I feel like I'm kinda of late to the party, but the party is still going .


----------



## nbp

Acid87 said:


> Sorry but Pineapple on a pizza just isn't right. No way no how.




You, my friend are missing out. Ham and pineapple, don't knock it till you try it.  Sweet 'n salty 'n savory, all together. It's good stuff. 



fisk-king said:


> :wave:
> I feel like I'm kinda of late to the party, but the party is still going .



Better late than never! You'll notice that it's kinda the same handful of us around us, but we have fun. We like food, but basically we talk about anything. Meganoggin, Guiri, Nonsence, DM51, Acid87, march.brown. (Hope I didn't forget anyone) Those are the regulars, but some fresh faces are always good.


----------



## Meganoggin

Blimey! I have a day off and it kicks off on the thread! Pizzas - Hinderereresss - Steaks.... Hello Nick - nice knife.

Strangely enough I bought a pizza oven and made my first ones at the weekend, they were very good. Just cheese, a nice sauce and chilli. It was nice to sit outside in the dark with a wood fire, a few Surefires and a pizza (oh and a beer).

I'll take pictures of the next batch.


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> May the fleas of a thousand camels nest in your left nostril


Not a chance. One good sneeze, and they'd all be blown away.


----------



## NonSenCe

Ha! it was the mention of the Stork then! glad to see you still on the run DM.. or was it around.. hah.

----
sharp knives on steak.. i fear for the china.. the plate will look scarred soon  nice looking dish though.. soo.. what is that potato dish then.. how is it made? never heard of such (i think) 

----
and noggin.. just eating your surefires and drinking beer and lighting the area with the pizza?  (sorry.. im tired.. barely slept last night just couldnt fall asleep)
----

today morning/afternoon breakfast: french baguette (half done version that i had to put into oven myself to finish it up..came up rather nice)
butter on top.. fried egg.. then some creek flavored/style meatballs.. then tall glass of milk. 

now for dinner/lunch going to get some chicken legs out of the oven and rice. and milk of course. pint or two..


----------



## fisk-king

Nuke one bake potato in microwave (preferably in soaked paper towel)

In a bowl mix following ingredients:
1c. of sour cream
1 c. Of sharp shredded cheese
Bacon bits
Black pepper
Dash of salt
Italian seasoning
Garlic paste (a little goes along way but I love garlic)
Basil paste

Mix together. After potato is finish *nuking*, (pre heat oven to 350) open down the middle and spoon out potato and place in above mixture. Stir and spoon out mixture into the potato shell. Bake for 15-20min.

You can add more stuff as I did ( tumeric & cholula hot sauce). Its very good.


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Blimey! I have a day off and it kicks off on the thread! Pizzas - Hinderereresss - Steaks.... Hello Nick - nice knife.
> 
> Strangely enough I bought a pizza oven and made my first ones at the weekend, they were very good. Just cheese, a nice sauce and chilli. It was nice to sit outside in the dark with a wood fire, a few Surefires and a pizza (oh and a beer).
> 
> I'll take pictures of the next batch.



All those fine SFs you have, I'm sure there's a pretty folder in there somewhere....  



DM51 said:


> Not a chance. One good sneeze, and they'd all be blown away.



I don't think so boss. Have you ever seen a flea? They have claws to hold on to your delicious fleshy parts with. (BTW, don't Google Image "fleas".. You will be itching all over. :sick2: )






(Not my pic)


Nick - I love twice baked potatoes! More bacon and cheese makes everything better! :rock:

On a side note, another member saw that I was interested in an XM18 and said he'd try to grab me one at a knife show Rick is exhibiting at in a couple weeks. How cool is that?!


----------



## fisk-king

very nice. I thought about the xm-24 but thats way to big for me . They look nice though..


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I'll take pictures of the next batch.



Yessir! Do so..




NonSenCe said:


> Ha! it was the mention of the Stork then! glad to see you still on the run DM.. or was it around.. hah.
> 
> 
> today morning/afternoon breakfast: french baguette (half done version that i had to put into oven myself to finish it up..came up rather nice)
> butter on top.. fried egg.. then some creek flavored/style meatballs.. then tall glass of milk.
> 
> now for dinner/lunch going to get some chicken legs out of the oven and rice. and milk of course. pint or two..



Around, on the run...we'll catch him one day..

That sammich sounds good Nonsence.

Anyway, tried a new way of frying eggs. Anyone love fried eggs, let me know and I'll explain. We'll, I've kinda done this before but it's been awhile.





fisk-king said:


> Nuke one bake potato in microwave (preferably in soaked paper towel)



What's the paper towel for bro?




nbp said:


> I don't think so boss. Have you ever seen a flea? They have claws to hold on to your delicious fleshy parts with. (BTW, don't Google Image "fleas".. You will be itching all over. :sick2: )
> On a side note, another member saw that I was interested in an XM18 and said he'd try to grab me one at a knife show Rick is exhibiting at in a couple weeks. How cool is that?!



Dunno about that nbp, the way I sneeze, I might get'em out. Not a joke, I sneeze so violently that when I sit in the truck and sneeze, I have to brace for it because when I do, it kinda pops my back
and it's a pretty $hitty feeling 'cause I've got a REALLY bad back and it takes nothing to throw it out and then I'll have to crawl on all four to to the bathroom stall and into it and pee like a dog.
Yes, TRUE story and for those who think I'm a pansy, I'd like to add that I DO have a high tolerance for pain so yes, when my back's out, it hurts like hell (well, sometimes anyway).

As for fleas, I got rid of that disgusting pic while replying, it grossed me out AND, my house has been flea infested for six months 

As for the member picking up something for you, yes, there are some very cool people in some of these forums.


----------



## guiri

Anyway, I did the multi quote thing...YALL HAPPY? :devil:


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp said:


> All those fine SFs you have, I'm sure there's a pretty folder in there somewhere.... :



I have a few ZT's lying around and I'm waiting on a couple to be released.....


----------



## march.brown

We have got some ceramic bladed knives in the kitchen ... Once you realise how sharp they are , you use less bandages and plasters on your fingers ... We have five assorted and I use them all the while , but "her indoors" insists on using a small Kitchen Devil knife with a chip out of the stainless blade and a plastic handle ... Its the one she prefers and she won't accept that the ceramic ones are better.

Ceramic blades do have their disadvantages ... If they fall onto a stone floor , they will shatter ... Also the edge is very hard and will cut into the crockery or the kitchen work surface ... Since the only thing harder than ceramic is diamond , they can't be sharpened with a steel and the proper sharpener is very expensive in the UK ... But they are very light to handle and I like them ... I used to sharpen the old knives at least once every couple of weeks , but the ceramic ones are still as good as new ... It is advised to cut on a wooden or plastic board to avoid damage and that is what I do ... 

My Wife thinks that I am obsessed with knives ... I just like using good tools.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

I have often looked at those ceramic bladed knives. I have a set of Global knives that I really like so I think Mrs Noggin would object to any more kitchen knives.

Come to think about it, she will probably object to any more ZT knives as well, good job they all look nasty and the same!


----------



## guiri

Here is my take on knives dudes and this is just MY theory and I haven't researched it on anything so take it for what it is.

I have a knife that I got in Sweden years ago with a very thin (compared to the french and german carbon steel knives) blade making the knife very light and unlike other kitchen knives, it does not rust.
It could also be made VERY sharp and I think sharper than those THICK butcher like french and german high carbon steel knives.

I had a guy in Sweden that used to sharpen it so well, it could cut through a very ripe tomato simply by putting it on top and pulling the knife across, NO pressure and again, this knife is much lighter than a carbon knife of equal length.

I got a ceramic knife from Ikea here in the US and liked it till I tore it up trying to chop through a bone which chipped it. Bought an identical looking knife from a low cost store and it was NOT as sharp as this one so I don't use it.

My take on this is that I think the reason the high carbon steel knives and the ceramic knives hold an edge so well is that if you look closely, the structure is rougher and therefore act as a fine saw blade, much like the knives they've been offering for years that cut through cans 'n stuff.

The stainless swedish blade looks and feels much smoother to me.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

guiri said:


> Anyway, I did the multi quote thing...YALL HAPPY? :devil:



No doubleposting!!!

j/k ;-) 

I've been ramen-ing lately. Ramen, handful of frozen veggies, poach an egg in the middle for the last minute, some fish cake or beef or hotdog, voila!

Wonton soup season is near...


----------



## guiri

bshanahan14rulz said:


> No doubleposting!!!



Well dammit! 

Hey, I love wanton soup. They used to have great wontons at my local chinese buffet. I used to eat the $hit outta them. They´d see me and start hollerin' "WONTON" to the cooks to make sure there was enough.
Then about a year ago, they started screwing them up and I haven't eaten any in a long time. Every so often I try them, just to make sure but they still suck 

In Austria, they've got something called Knödel Suppe. Soup with some kind of dough balls or something (it's been 30 years ago so the details are somewhat cloudy) and it tastes great


----------



## psychbeat

Try a scoop of cheap peanut butter in yer ramen!
It adds tons of body n flavor.


----------



## Meganoggin

Austrian noodle zuppe, now you're talking, starts off looking like a light noodle broth, then the weight of the dumplings kicks in and makes it a very filling dish. Nice. 

Just had a beef stroganoff, served it up before it was fully cooked out, so not really perfect, but the alternative was eating at stupid o clock. Still, should be fine tomorrow as left overs.


----------



## Acid87

Today I had a lovely homemade soup with Veg and honey roast ham in it. There had been a cinnamon loaf in the bag which had seemed to sweeten the soup. Very good comfort food at a rough period in my life.
First bit of food I've eaten in a few days so it tasted much nicer.


----------



## NonSenCe

you makin me hungry again.. and i just ate! (leg of a chicken +couple of those greek-meatballs, boiled potatoes, greenpepper flavored brownsauce) 

dumplingsoups.. bring back memories of my grandad.  this is very similar to one he used to do: and yes.. it is a local dish of this area as said in the recipe: http://www.food.com/recipe/finnish-beef-and-dumpling-soup-klimppisoppa-from-finland-375146 

(we use carrots too and there are other differences.. like often we have cow beef and bones and add moose meat too. oh well, i just dont bother to go and see the recipe at the moment.. variations do happen, but this sounds pretty right to me.)

-should really do it again. its just one of those foods that take some time to do. 
---didnt we talk about these knödel soups while ago too.. and i wanted to make one then too? hahah

--------
and that twice baked potato.. hmm.. sounds nice and full of flavor.. one can just boil the potatoes beforehand too. (im lousy at those.. pre cooking things and then im supposed to make something else out of it. -no. im hungry now. and if its edible now. i eat it. i cant wait for the "real" cooking happen. hahaha) 

and guiri: the wet towel or paper around it.. makes it like its kinda protected and boiled in steam of sorts.. keeps it fresh and less dry. microwave just moves water molecules and keeping one in makes it loose humidity and heat up. its a quick way to get a potato done if one dont want to wait for the boiling them. not as tasty but quick. 

----.-----
ceramic knives.. not into those. yet. i like steel. and i dont want to go searching for a chip of ceramic in my food. hahah. sometimes the hunt of led is tiring enough. hahah. this said.. i have handled and fondled carmic chefs knife several times ..so i know i will eventually get one for try out. 
---------
swedes know how to make good steel.. they can do it rather cheaply too.. just look at their cheap mora knives.. they outclass many higher priced competitors by quite a margin in my mind. 
-----

oooh.. why dont we talk more about good kitchen knives? one that always intrigues me (along with those ceramic toys) is victorinox chefs/cooks knives.. they just seem to be good feel and value in hand. not too long or heavy or wide bladed. (i like my "big" kitchen knife to be on small side, because of the versatility and light weight.. im not that handy so i dont want a big chugger like most chefs knives seem to be. or their balance feels like it is way off for my liking.

dont have a good kitchen chefs knife yet.. yes i know.. shame on me. 

or.. i might have a good cooks knives, the ones i do use and like.. i just dont know if they are good or name brand.. hah. they are old, well used, worn and dont have any name or tag in them. i just like them.. they get sharp and dont rust that much and their size weight is good.. the balance is also good. they just arent the size of normal "chefs knife" they are smaller in width and length. i just prefer to use a knife i know and how it handles on pretty much every task.. i have general user, filet knife and small knife.. hah. no boning knife, chefs knife, etc.


----------



## fisk-king

Has anyone been keeping with this asteroid that's suppose to pass between Earth & the moon tonite? To *celebrate* this occasion cooked up some salmon, butter rice and okra & watching Melancholia. Lol, figured the movie was fitting for this event.

Edit: sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## Meganoggin

You need to fix up the lighting in your kitchen if you need a RA for cooking!

Okra rice looks really good though.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> I got a ceramic knife from Ikea here in the US and liked it till I tore it up trying to chop through a bone which chipped it. Bought an identical looking knife from a low cost store and it was NOT as sharp as this one so I don't use it.


My set of three knives are a 3"Paring , 5" Utility and 6" Cooks knife called "Taylors Eye Witness" ... They have white blades ... They retail at from £50 to £60 , but I had mine from TKMaxx for £25 ... I also have two others of a different make with black blades ... According to the instructions , you have to avoid dropping onto hard surfaces ... Use wooden or plastic chopping boards and hand wash only ... Avoid using on meat bones or as a cleaver ... Avoid using blades to crush foods ... So the ceramic blades won't do everything that a metal blade will do.

I just liked the idea that they are very hard (second only to diamonds) and being ceramic , they won't give a metallic taint to the food ... Time will tell if they really will do everything that I want them to ... I use them for cutting up fruit each morning and for cutting up / peeling vegetables plus making sandwiches etc ... 

It is strange (with the white blades) to see light passing through a knife blade ... You can see the Logo through the blade if you hold the knives up to a light (or a torch).

I have kept the old steel knives just in case.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

Just had Toulouse sausage, tomato and spinach casserole with pearl barley and chunks of crusty bread. Really filling, easy to make and very tasty! Lots of leftovers too, the pearl barley kept absorbing all the liquid and when I added water it kept on growing.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

+1 on the peanut butter and ramen. 

Also, I only use Sanyo Eneloops (or Duraloops) and the only cell I use in my flashlights that isn't a Sanyo 2600mAh is an IMR cell I have.

Therefore, the logical choice in ramen is the Sappuro Ichiban from Sanyo. I dig the oriental flavor.

Also, nissin makes these things called Chow Meins. Thai Peanut (+ peanut butter for extreme Win) and teriyaki beef are the best flavors. 

Ok, enough of the cheap survival food. Back to the pictures of tasty good stuff that I can't cook!


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> I have a few ZT's lying around and I'm waiting on a couple to be released.....



Too bad you can't carry them, eh? :nana: Little slipjoints only for you redcoats. :hahaha: 




guiri said:


> Here is my take on knives dudes and this is just MY theory and I haven't researched it on anything so take it for what it is.
> 
> I have a knife that I got in Sweden years ago with a very thin (compared to the french and german carbon steel knives) blade making the knife very light and unlike other kitchen knives, it does not rust.
> It could also be made VERY sharp and I think sharper than those THICK butcher like french and german high carbon steel knives.
> 
> I had a guy in Sweden that used to sharpen it so well, it could cut through a very ripe tomato simply by putting it on top and pulling the knife across, NO pressure and again, this knife is much lighter than a carbon knife of equal length.
> 
> I got a ceramic knife from Ikea here in the US and liked it till I tore it up trying to chop through a bone which chipped it. Bought an identical looking knife from a low cost store and it was NOT as sharp as this one so I don't use it.
> 
> My take on this is that I think the reason the high carbon steel knives and the ceramic knives hold an edge so well is that if you look closely, the structure is rougher and therefore act as a fine saw blade, much like the knives they've been offering for years that cut through cans 'n stuff.
> 
> The stainless swedish blade looks and feels much smoother to me.



I have heard good things about the Swedish Mora knives. Very inexpensive, but they are supposed to be great utility knives and sharpen up really well. On "Dual Survival", primitive living expert Cody Lundin carries this old ratty Mora around his neck in all these terrible environments and has to survive with survival expert partner Dave Canterbury. Every episode I slap my forehead and tell him to get a new knife, but then he goes to cut something and slices and dices like he's carrying a Sebbie. So, who's the dummy? Clearly the dude knows how to put a wicked edge on the thing. I may have to pick up one of these Moras as a cheap camp knife, maybe I'm the one missing out. :shrug:



guiri said:


> Well dammit!
> 
> Hey, I love wanton soup. They used to have great wontons at my local chinese buffet. I used to eat the $hit outta them. *They´d see me and start hollerin' "WONTON" to the cooks to make sure there was enough.
> *Then about a year ago, they started screwing them up and I haven't eaten any in a long time. Every so often I try them, just to make sure but they still suck
> 
> In Austria, they've got something called Knödel Suppe. Soup with some kind of dough balls or something (it's been 30 years ago so the details are somewhat cloudy) and it tastes great



That is LOL funny George!  WONTON!!! 

This older German lady I know, kinda like a grandma, makes this soup she calls "pancake soup". It's kind of a chicken noodle soup, but it has these thick strips of what is basically like a sliced up unsweetened pancake in it. They hold together pretty well, and soak up broth, and it's really awesome. Very hearty and filling. That makes me hungry just now. MMmmmm. 



NonSenCe said:


> --------
> and that twice baked potato.. hmm.. sounds nice and full of flavor.. one can just boil the potatoes beforehand too. (im lousy at those.. pre cooking things and then im supposed to make something else out of it. -no. im hungry now. and if its edible now. i eat it. i cant wait for the "real" cooking happen. hahaha)
> 
> swedes know how to make good steel.. they can do it rather cheaply too.. just look at their cheap mora knives.. they outclass many higher priced competitors by quite a margin in my mind.
> .




I have a hard time waiting for things to be done too. I have eaten many, many, many cold dishes because I am too hungry and impatient to put things back in the oven or microwave after discovering that the center was still cold. Eh, whatever, it's still food. 

My thoughts on Moras above. Go Sweden! (And Norway..that's the land of Nonsence, right?)



fisk-king said:


> Has anyone been keeping with this asteroid that's suppose to pass between Earth & the moon tonite? To *celebrate* this occasion cooked up some salmon, butter rice and okra & watching Melancholia. Lol, figured the movie was fitting for this event.
> 
> Edit: sorry for the bad pic.



That salmon looks amazing! I want I want I want!!


----------



## nbp

Here's a quick and easy dinner I had tonight. Looks not so good, tastes pretty good. A recipe so easy a caveman can do it: 

1. Find baked potato in fridge
2. Slice 'tato down the middle and mash guts
3. Find leftover beef stroganoff in fridge
4. Pour stroganoff on 'tato
5. Heat mound of food in microwave 2 minutes on high, or until you can't wait anymore
6. Eat food with favorite flame ano'd Ti fork






This was my supper at work tonight. I included some lights I had on me because fisk-king did, and I thought it was a cool idea.


----------



## Meganoggin

I'm carrying a ZT 0350 right now :naughty:

I have a Mora 2000 in my truck too, and yes you should check one out - the carbon steel ones are the ones that look ratty after a while, but they sharpen up wicked.


----------



## NonSenCe

naah.. norway is on the other side of sweden.. we are on the other side.. the land before russia. 

we here in Finland have our own type of knifes.. moras are kinda close, but to us.. the knife we call our own is "puukko". (and its northern variation "leuku" from lappland) and those are traditionally always with wooden handles. and scandi-grind.. well thats our puukko right there.  

to us.. mora has always been the beater user general utility knife.. those that get seriously abused and misused as prybar etc.. they are cheap enough for everyone to buy here. good value and quality and easy to find and replace. they are good enough even the cheapest models to be used for years and to be cared for.. one just dont have to if one dont want to as you can buy a new one for something like 5 to 10$ when the old one gets dull  

so my advice is.. get a mora if you havent gotten one yet. (or other nordic swedish etc cheap knife) and see how you like it. there is stainless versions too if one is worried about that carbon steel getting rusty and pitted with neglect use.. i call those blood stains character.. (oops.. ermm rust stains and pits because of water! yeah that i meant!) -like always.. i like "patina" on things.. shows life lived.. shelf queens and mint things... i dont really appreciate as much as scratched and used tool.  

out of curiosity.. how much does the mora 2000 model cost in USA? its about 25-35$ here depending where you get it.


----------



## Meganoggin

My Mora 2000 cost £28 about two years ago, from a military surplus type shop


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Austrian noodle zuppe, now you're talking, starts off looking like a light noodle broth, then the weight of the dumplings kicks in and makes it a very filling dish. Nice.



Found some pics for ya, straight from Google Austria 

http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&sugexp=ppwl&cp=11&gs_id=22&xhr=t&q=knödelsuppe&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=968&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

I can also get you the recipe if you're interested..we may have to have someone translate it for ya but this site being huge, it should be easy.

..and I've always said that if I had a choice of a country in europe to live in, it would be austria..
http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&s....,cf.osb&fp=d75235f66d61dc2d&biw=1920&bih=968

http://www.flickr.com/photos/souvikb/2727154151/


----------



## Meganoggin

I used to live in Austria at least 3 months of the year for about three years. Some of the best times of my life. I learned my German in Austria, people laugh because I talk like a farmer!

We are planning to get married in Austria in May 2013 do you want to turn up as a flashlight honour guard? In fact why don't all of you lot turn up? At least there will be great food and lots of flashlights......


----------



## Acid87

Meganoggin said:


> I used to live in Austria at least 3 months of the year for about three years. Some of the best times of my life. I learned my German in Austria, people laugh because I talk like a farmer!
> 
> We are planning to get married in Austria in May 2013 do you want to turn up as a flashlight honour guard? In fact why don't all of you lot turn up? At least there will be great food and lots of flashlights......



Done deal. I fancy a trip to Austria. Might cheer me up.


----------



## guiri

Damn I'd love to do that and noggin, I re-read your post and realized you had eaten the big balls but anyway, the link's there for those who haven't.
So, how old are you and did anyone else know about this marriage?
I mean, did any of your elders here give their permission for you to marry?


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> naah.. norway is on the other side of sweden.. we are on the other side.. the land before russia.
> 
> we here in Finland have our own type of knifes.. moras are kinda close, but to us.. the knife we call our own is "puukko". (and its northern variation "leuku" from lappland) and those are traditionally always with wooden handles. and scandi-grind.. well thats our puukko right there.
> 
> to us.. mora has always been the beater user general utility knife.. those that get seriously abused and misused as prybar etc.. they are cheap enough for everyone to buy here. good value and quality and easy to find and replace. they are good enough even the cheapest models to be used for years and to be cared for.. one just dont have to if one dont want to as you can buy a new one for something like 5 to 10$ when the old one gets dull
> 
> so my advice is.. get a mora if you havent gotten one yet. (or other nordic swedish etc cheap knife) and see how you like it. there is stainless versions too if one is worried about that carbon steel getting rusty and pitted with neglect use.. i call those blood stains character.. (oops.. ermm rust stains and pits because of water! yeah that i meant!) -like always.. i like "patina" on things.. shows life lived.. shelf queens and mint things... i dont really appreciate as much as scratched and used tool.
> 
> out of curiosity.. how much does the mora 2000 model cost in USA? its about 25-35$ here depending where you get it.



These poor people may not have heard of the puukko but in Sweden, they were famous and the joke was that the fins were quick to pull out "pucken" (as we called it) when there was trouble 

They're about the same price here in the US. Just found it on amazon for $27


----------



## Meganoggin

My iPad is doing some really weird things when I try to reply (quotes the whole damn thing). 

Anyway, I'm 44 and Clare has stated everyone is welcome, don't forget we are talking about 2013. The wedding will be in the Wildshonau in Austria. Not sure exactly where until we do the dry run in May next year. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## guiri

Another great dumpling thingie is the Swedish Pitepalt which my guess is got it's name from the city of Piteå in northern Sweden and Pite was the slang name for it. I actually lived there around 8 months.
It´s great tasting stuff but doesn't look like it.
My history with it goes back to around 1970 and I'm at my best buddy's house. I had lots of respect for his mom and one day I was there and they're getting ready to eat this gross looking $hit.
I told her I didn't want to eat as I didn't like it but she suspected something, eyeballed me and said, HAVE YOU TRIED IT?
No I told her sheepishly and that was it, I HAD to try it now and let me tell you, I LOVED IT!

Dough ball with pork inside, boiled and then they serve it with lots of melted butter.

Nonsense might have heard of it. 







http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&s...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Meganoggin

Does Puuko mean "little dagger"? I wanted to call our new kitten that, in homage to his deadly claws. Anyhow, he is now called Noodle, seems to fit, but he still has deadly claws.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> My iPad is doing some really weird things when I try to reply (quotes the whole damn thing).
> 
> Anyway, I'm 44 and Clare has stated everyone is welcome, don't forget we are talking about 2013. The wedding will be in the Wildshonau in Austria. Not sure exactly where until we do the dry run in May next year. I'll keep you all posted.



Your first mistake was to buy in iPad...let's home you don't make many more like that or Clare won't want you.

Thank her for the invitation and considering how much I like Austria and the food, (and YOU of course....) if I can afford it, can find someone to watch my dogs, etc, etc, I might just show up, if nothing else just to show your future wife what she COULD have married :devil:

I know you're all assuming I meant she could have gotten something better but you know, there is a second option, she sees me and she'll never let go of Nogg


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Does Puuko mean "little dagger"? I wanted to call our new kitten that, in homage to his deadly claws. Anyhow, he is now called Noodle, seems to fit, but he still has deadly claws.



You're gonna like this Nogg. Check the name out on top 

http://www.1stchoicemonroe.com/images/noodle-pics.htm


----------



## NonSenCe

"puukko" is basically our word for a knife. the more robust and workmans knife that is sturdier than kitchenknives and like..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puukko explains alot. 

kitchen knives and knives made elsewhere in the world are kinda separated of out own design type of knives by calling those as "veitsi" that can also be used on anything shorter than swords ("miekka") and we call dagger= "tikari". bayonet= "pistin" (and i believe this comes from the base word "pistää" that means basically -to poke/sting-. hjahh) pocketknife = taskuveitsi, folding knife= linkkuveitsi. what else you wish to know of our odd language and bladed things? 

-----
never liked black noodles.. but that looks cute enough to eat.  
-----
pitepalt sounds familiar and looks like it too.. very similar to the "potato lump" recipe i mentioned before. i know i have had it in sweden.. looks odd when in plate.. looks odder when split.. but taste is good. 
----
and yes.. it wasnt odd to finns to pull a knife out in troubles arose in the past. everyone needed one basically and got used to have it.. sometimes the fists werent enough to settle disagreement. and especially when in lower numbers like in sweden surrounded by bunch of swedes.. it makes sense for the lonely finn draw his "poker and slicer" to even the odds. hahah. 

i also do carry a folding knife on me basically everytime i go out of the house. i dont need it to put it "in to" someone.. it could be used for that too if needed, but its for other knife tasks i might meet during the day.. and i seem to meet some every single day.. its like having a flashlight.. when you get used to have one with you. you miss it when you dont have it.. and keep needing it all the time..

and yes. carrying a knife is illegal here. basically because of the past.. people are kinda hot headed and any dangerous tool might end up in the opponents chest. we never had the hand gun society or history here.. never rich enough to buy a handgun so only long guns for hunting purposes and blades for closer contact issues.


----------



## Meganoggin

Aww lovely black pug, really called Noodle? Yours?

Locking folders are illegal to carry here "without good reason", luckily need for work or use in the countryside is a good reason, so most times I carry a locker. However if I go in to town, I usually carry a non locker, just to be nice!


----------



## Acid87

This thread has gone all over and I'm sure the mods have noticed.

So..... I just had some cheese on toast. Nothing like some comfort food.


----------



## NonSenCe

no meatlike produce on the bread.. how is that? to me it sounds like its missing key ingredient. hahah. 

today i had very spicy and salty and good baloney meatwurst on my rye bread, with butter. on the side i got a whole tomato that i chomped couple times between biting the bread.. didnt bother to get up and get a knife to slice it. 

then i got very good muffins, tate muffins.. with dark chokolate chips and whitechokolate flakes in vanilla flavored whipped cream. yummmyy! too bad they were too good.. ate them all. :/ so dont have any for tomorrow.

then i had some cabbage rice minced meat stew. again. im up to my ears with cabbage now.. not anymore. had it too often. my dad likes it and as he gets an idea.. he cant get out of the loop.. cabbage is good. it was good. i make more. and more. cabbage was good so i make some more. (no, snap out of it! it was good once, ok twice, but twice a week.. for four weeks. its too much- hahaha) 

tomorrow im going to get an hamburger or make one myself. (been ages since i made my own hamburgers.. months atleast) 

..and.. 
this thread always goes all over the place.. we keep it civil. sorta. so i hope they dont mind. =)
------

i just had some comfort stuff too.. hot chokolate.. its almost 3am.. so hot milk is good for you to fall asleep (never worked on me but i got a craving for one) and full moon is on the way out.. good.. maybe i get some normal dreams tonight.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Aww lovely black pug, really called Noodle? Yours?



Yep on all three accounts. She was my little darlin'
Killer personality and a trip with that little tongue sticking out ALL the time.
My wife used to say...it's not that her tongue is long, her face is too short.

Had her for 13-14 years or so. From a little 4lb puppy. First thing she did was start chasing
my 120LB Rottweiler around the house. He NEVER got any respect from her 

Here's the Rottie and YEP, that's here trying to kill him in the pics 
http://www.1stchoicemonroe.com/images/pookie-pics.htm


----------



## guiri

First and I will only say this once...do NOT let Nonsence near your dog. You know how he is..

Second, dogs are soo cool. Two of mine are hoarders too and my house is NOT as neat and clean as yours as there crap they've torn up and drag around everywhere and yes, even pvc pipes 

I don't give them bones any longer 'cause they always want the OTHER dog's bones. Gets on my nerves. I have one in the backyard that's from the early days of Noodle 

I had as many as five dogs at one time and yes, all rescue dogs. I had pics in the MAGDRL (Mid atlantic great dane organization) calendar something like 4 or 5 years in a row.
They are the ones I got my first Dane from. Gorgeous dog and even many long time Dane owners had never seen one with his pattern and colors before. Remind me and I'll put up some pics of him one day.

Yeah, I've lost a few and especially lately but what you gonna do. Just like us, they get old too and speaking of old, where the hell's March?

March you ol' fart, get yo a$$ in here!

As for crying, I told my wife that when my dogs die, I'll prolly cry and I did. I am NOT a crier and hadn't cried in something like 30 years but of course,
I did when everyone of them died. They all died in my arms too except for one (not a cheerful story).

Here's a little poem I read once that damn near makes me cry every time I read it. As you may know, some people let dogs live far too long
because they don't want to go through the pain of having them put to sleep but will instead let them suffer when they should be put to sleep.
By the way, I wish it was ok for US to be put to sleep when it was time to go 

Oh, and thanks for the compliment about the pic. I do like it too 

Here are a few more...
http://www.georgepics.com/p344587208
I like the first two on this page http://www.georgepics.com/p563242707

Maggie and Zeus were two foster dogs that I had. Maggie had been used as fighting bait for dog fights they think.
Her hind quarters were full of scars and it looked like someone had stabbed her repeatedly with a knife. Poor thing was
so scared than when she got to my house and found the sofa, got up in it and only got out to eat and go to the bathroom.
Total sweetheart (like most dogs).
http://www.georgepics.com/p439987349

Zeus was too cool but was fighting with my other Dane, Mickey so he had to find another home and the lady that fostered him
wound up keeping him.
http://www.georgepics.com/p27458542/h2e447009#h2e447009

Couple of Mickey (the one with the pattern) and Maggie although I have much better shots of Mickey
http://www.georgepics.com/p235244595

Some of these have text on them. Check them out, I think you might like'em 
http://www.georgepics.com/p422896203

==========

If It Should Be If that I grow weak, and pain should keep me from my sleep.
Then you must do what must be done, for this last battle cannot be won.
You will be sad, I understand, don't let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day more than all the rest, your love for me must stand the test.
We've had so many happy years, what is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so, the time has come, please let me go.
Take me where my need they'll tend, and please stay with me until the end.
I know in time that you will see, the kindness that you did for me.
Although my tail its last has waved, from pain and suffering I've been
saved.
Please do not grieve, it must be you who had this painful thing to do.
We've been so close, we two, these years, don't let your heart hold back
its tears.


----------



## Meganoggin

Just had a grilled bacon sandwich on fresh white crusty bread with HP sauce - absolutely fantastic. 

Now I'm off for a three mile walk across the fields to the pub and have a few beers with my good buddy Chris.


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Just had a grilled bacon sandwich on fresh white crusty bread with HP sauce - absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Now I'm off for a three mile walk across the fields to the pub and have a few beers with my good buddy Chris.



I was gonna say, isn't 7am a bit early to start drinking? But then I remembered you're 7 hours ahead. 

Bacon sandwich sounds great, what's HP sauce?


----------



## NonSenCe

three mile walk for beer? gotta really want one..

ok ok.. i get the going there part .. but the walk back, afterwards. oh the horror! hah 

depends of the amount of beers the 3 mile walk might turn into 5 mile wandering and crawling.  

HP sauce: brown condiment sauce. kinda spicy steak sauce/gravy sold in bottle so you can add more flavour on your food. i think that describes it somehow.


----------



## fisk-king

nbp said:


> I was gonna say, isn't 7am a bit early to start drinking? But then I remembered you're 7 hours ahead.
> 
> Bacon sandwich sounds great, what's HP sauce?



Did someone say Bacon??

I believe it's time for EPICMEALTIMEEE!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYffV7qhvTc

[blush]sorry[/blush]


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I was gonna say, isn't 7am a bit early to start drinking? But then I remembered you're 7 hours ahead.
> 
> Bacon sandwich sounds great, what's HP sauce?



From what I understand, it's never too early to drink. 
Used to work at a gas station/convenience store here in the US and between 2am and 7am you couldn't buy beer.
You should see all the drunks lining up at 7am to buy beer...amazing!

As for crawling. When I was young and was in Austria many years ago, we were at a disco and in those days I drank.
Well, we were drinking and then we went home to this ski instructors place which was way down a long hill.
We proceeded to get drunker and when going back up the hill, my buddy was so drunk he kept dragging me down
with him every time he fell as we were holding on to each other, AND, I did it a few times too.

I think during the perhaps 1000 foot hill (around 300 meters for the foreign boys) walk, we must have fallen at least
ten times and we were laughing every time too


----------



## guiri

fisk-king said:


> Did someone say Bacon??
> 
> I believe it's time for EPICMEALTIMEEE!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYffV7qhvTc
> 
> [blush]sorry[/blush]



Holy crap! Diabetic food fer sure 


Hey, how's this one? Anyone seen this one before? Sound up and watch the dog 

http://youtu.be/6-RLf9Kcu1U


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri.. about black noodles.. 

08-28-2011, 04:51 PM :


guiri said:


> Nah, it's not just you my brother, anything can be made into a sandwich



ROFL   :naughty: your own words man. that you said to me. hahhah. 

------

neat dogs you got there folks.. dont have one myself. but my sister has her belgian shepard dog.. the black version.. gröenendal i think it was.. and what an awesome old gentleman he is. i think he will turn 12 next year. the king of cool and relax, elvis is his name. 

i seriously doubt we will never again encounter such an low maintenance dog. he really dont need walks. he is happy to go in the yard and sit and lie there all day doing nothing.. or he can be ferocious home/people protector, that just loves everyone whom he knows that is ok and is nice enough to like him too.. especially the people whom bring or talk about cheese or ham. haha. (his training "sweets" were mostly cheese so he is almost ready to do hoops on trapeze if someone talks about cheese let alone give him some. hahah.) he is totally IN for any trip.. be it car or what ever.. anything outside of the yard is awesome. but like said... he likes just to hang out doing nothing just as much as going to dog agility course or act a search and rescue dog or go to berry/mushroom picking sessions in the forest.. he is all ok, what ever happens. takes part by hearding the herd of humans in distance.. knows hundreds of words and/or commands. (most important ones, dont beg, go away, come here, and then the commands it needs in sr or agility or obedience trainings.. one thing i know it has nver been taught is "play dead" and "roll over".. hahah) its like he has multiple personalities.. active/nonactive that he can switch on and off as needed. if i ever get a dog i seriously hope it could be like Elvis (unlikely but a wish) he never chew anything he wasnt supposed to chew, friendly to all friends and suspicious to others until proven, alert watchdog that can be active like energizer bunny and or lazy like a couch. want to do something, "ok, lets go. now c´mon hurry up" want to sit and watch the world go by, "ok, cool. i be here/around". what ever is needed, he is. a perfect dog. 

i dont know how my sister will handle his eventual passing.. too good fella to be replaced.. even in my eyes. hell, i dont know how I WILL handle it when he is gone. damn.. now i just gotta get some cheese ready as he likely comes over tomorrow with my sister.. (havent seen him in few months. nor my sister. but with her i talk on phone etc so the dog is the one i want to see and chat a while with. hahhah) 
------


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> guiri.. about black noodles..
> 
> 08-28-2011, 04:51 PM :
> 
> ROFL  :naughty: your own words man. that you said to me. hahhah.





------


NonSenCe said:


> i seriously doubt we will never again encounter such an low maintenance dog. he really dont need walks. he is happy to go in the yard and sit and lie there all day doing nothing.. or he can be ferocious home/people protector, that just loves everyone whom he knows that is ok and is nice enough to like him too.. especially the people whom bring or talk about cheese or ham. haha. (his training "sweets" were mostly cheese so he is almost ready to do hoops on trapeze if someone talks about cheese let alone give him some. hahah.) he is totally IN for any trip.. be it car or what ever.. anything outside of the yard is awesome. but like said... he likes just to hang out doing nothing just as much as going to dog agility course or act a search and rescue dog or go to berry/mushroom picking sessions in the forest.. he is all ok, what ever happens. takes part by hearding the herd of humans in distance.. knows hundreds of words and/or commands. (most important ones, dont beg, go away, come here, and then the commands it needs in sr or agility or obedience trainings.. one thing i know it has nver been taught is "play dead" and "roll over".. hahah) its like he has multiple personalities.. active/nonactive that he can switch on and off as needed. if i ever get a dog i seriously hope it could be like Elvis (unlikely but a wish) he never chew anything he wasnt supposed to chew, friendly to all friends and suspicious to others until proven, alert watchdog that can be active like energizer bunny and or lazy like a couch. want to do something, "ok, lets go. now c´mon hurry up" want to sit and watch the world go by, "ok, cool. i be here/around". what ever is needed, he is. a perfect dog.



My Rottie wasn't that versatile but he was cool as a cucumber and as nice. I could have him with me and yes, he loved to ride too. I could sit on a parking lot full of people and if he didn't get any attention from anyone, he'd lie down and chill out.
If you petted him, you couldn't stop, he'd hound you (pun intended) till you did it again.

There was never any need for him to bark (you DID see the pictures of his size, right?), no one would be stupid enough to mistreat me or my (x) wife with him around. The joke at home was that if a burglar broke in, he would just lay there on the sofa and not even raise an eyebrow. The Pug would attack the burglar and being small, the burglar wouldn't care and just kick her out of the way, at which point the Rottie would take it personal. He loved his little sister 

I used to have a gym where I live and for a long time, I also lived there as I had problems with my sister in law. Well, I was always up late (always have) and would often take Pookie out for a walk in the middle of the night around a gym, never needing a leash for him. I could simply whisper to him and he would obey. Incredible dog. Any way, sometimes I'd get around the corner of the building and he would be some distance behind me, not having made it around the corner yet and I was always imagining this scenario.
Some guys come up to me in the middle of the night to mess with me, like try to get money from me or something and I would go, I don't have any but you could ask him, at which point I would turn around and Pookie would just come around the corner.
It would be very funny. Some of the people in this area are very fast runners 

As nice as he was, I've seen him run into metal doors, full speed just about, HEAD first and not even bat an eye. I have no doubt he would scare off several people without a problem.

As for my yard, I have a little over a quarter of an acre of yard space (an acre is roughly 5000 m2) and the whole property is fenced with what we here call a privacy fence. Around 2m (6') tall fence and it's NOT meant to keep people
out but the dogs on. They have a dog door and they come and go as they please. Pee, poop, whatever they want to do and anytime they want to do it. Trez convenient.



NonSenCe said:


> i dont know how my sister will handle his eventual passing..



I can tell you how, she won't but that's just the nature of things bro. We're all gonna die and the good ones will be missed. It's sad but part of life...she'll get over it though. Next time she gets a dog, ask her to RESCUE a dog. Especially an adult dog. Then there's no puppy and poop stage and the people that fostered him already know how his personality is. Also, adult dogs are much harder to find homes for AND she will be saving one from possibly getting killed.



NonSenCe said:


> now i just gotta get some cheese ready as he likely comes over tomorrow with my sister.. (havent seen him in few months. nor my sister. but with her i talk on phone etc so the dog is the one i want to see and chat a while with. hahhah)
> ------



Well that goes without saying.

Anyway, we need pics of this amazing dog. I love dog pics


----------



## Meganoggin

I really like Belgian shepherd dogs, if I were to get a dog it would be one of those


----------



## guiri

Hell, most dogs are cool


----------



## NonSenCe

we talked good ten minutes with each other without anyone disturbing us, this time it was i who did most of the talking.  he ate cheese and ham (i only had the ham).


----------



## Meganoggin

I have spent most of the evening outside since it got dark, with my pizza oven thing. This time was a much better experience, I threw away the dough recipe and did my own by touch and feel it was much lighter and didn't stick to the stone. The pizzas were the best I have ever tasted. I took a few pictures for you George, but I can't put them on my iPad until the camera kit comes on Tuesday. 

I now stink of wood smoke, but I have a nice full belly!


----------



## nbp

Shoulda just taken the pics with the iPad. 


Look forward to seeing those pics, can't be a real stone fired pizza.


----------



## Meganoggin

Way too dark for iPad pics. I was using one of my Surefire helmet lights on an eotac ball cap, really useful, but not very good for taking pictures with.


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> Bacon sandwich sounds great, what's HP sauce?


HP sauce is a sort of brown gunge that some people put on food ... Same consistancy as tomato ketchup but not as nice.

It is obviously not as gorgeous as Lidls Mango Chutney and is used to disguise the taste of yukky food ... The mango chutney , on the other hand , is the perfect complement to good savoury food.

Going away for a "Turkey and Tinsel" holiday to North Wales tomorrow so won't be back till Friday ... Proper cooked Breakfasts and Evening meals plus evening entertainment and three bus trips to a variety of places are included ... Chester and Llangollen are two that we will visit ... We love Chester ... Llangollen was last visited on my Canal Boat about 1968 ... Nice way to travel as there are pubs every mile or so with mooring outside ... You can have a meal and a few beers then just (literally) fall into bed when the pub closes ... You have to make sure that it is your own boat that you fall into ... It is mega-nice.

Spent a week on Lake Windermere in 1966 on a 36' Bermudan Sloop , just me and my very first wife and my five stone (70 pound) hound ... Had to drop anchor and row the dingy to the shore several times a day for the dog to do his thing ... It aint easy lifting a 70 pound dog down into a row-boat and back again ... I was a bit fitter in those days ... We went to pubs each night for food and beers ... Had to anchor near the pub then row to the pubs ... Coming back was the worst ... It was dark and very misty and we had to blindly row till we hit a boat ... I found it easier to shout "is this our boat" and if there was no reply we were in with a chance ... Usually someone would shout "Not this boat" or something unprintable and the search would continue ... The hound was of no use in finding our boat under these conditions ... I suppose that all boats smell the same ... Big snag was that if the wind changed , the boat would swing on its mooring and might not actually be where it was left ... It doesn't matter when you've had a few drinks and it is still a memorable weeks holiday.

If I survive this next week , I will post again on Friday or Saturday.
.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> we talked good ten minutes with each other without anyone disturbing us, this time it was i who did most of the talking.  he ate cheese and ham (i only had the ham).



Lovely day then 



Meganoggin said:


> I have spent most of the evening outside since it got dark, with my pizza oven thing. This time was a much better experience, I threw away the dough recipe and did my own by touch and feel it was much lighter and didn't stick to the stone. The pizzas were the best I have ever tasted. I took a few pictures for you George, but I can't put them on my iPad until the camera kit comes on Tuesday.
> 
> I now stink of wood smoke, but I have a nice full belly!



Smoke stink is manly and full belly is good. *Stinkin' iPad!*



nbp said:


> Shoulda just taken the pics with the iPad.
> Look forward to seeing those pics, can't be a real stone fired pizza.



*Stinkin' iPad!*



Meganoggin said:


> Way too dark for iPad pics. I was using one of my Surefire helmet lights on an eotac ball cap, really useful, but not very good for taking pictures with.



*Stinkin' iPad!*



march.brown said:


> HP sauce is a sort of brown gunge that some people put on food ... Same consistancy as tomato ketchup but not as nice.
> 
> It is obviously not as gorgeous as Lidls Mango Chutney and is used to disguise the taste of yukky food ... The mango chutney , on the other hand , is the perfect complement to good savoury food.



..and the reason for me not eatin' crap like that, including ketchup on fries..




march.brown said:


> Going away for a "Turkey and Tinsel" holiday to North Wales tomorrow so won't be back till Friday ... Proper cooked Breakfasts and Evening meals plus evening entertainment and three bus trips to a variety of places are included ... Chester and Llangollen are two that we will visit ... We love Chester ... Llangollen was last visited on my Canal Boat about 1968 ... Nice way to travel as there are pubs every mile or so with mooring outside ... You can have a meal and a few beers then just (literally) fall into bed when the pub closes ... You have to make sure that it is your own boat that you fall into ... It is mega-nice.



..and that the boat is tied so close that you won't fall into the water...in your state, you might not realize it until St Peter is telling you to wake up and starts asking you questions..




march.brown said:


> Spent a week on Lake Windermere in 1966 on a 36' Bermudan Sloop , just me and my very first wife and my five stone (70 pound) hound ... Had to drop anchor and row the dingy to the shore several times a day for the dog to do his thing ... It aint easy lifting a 70 pound dog down into a row-boat and back again ... I was a bit fitter in those days ... We went to pubs each night for food and beers ... Had to anchor near the pub then row to the pubs ... Coming back was the worst ... It was dark and very misty and we had to blindly row till we hit a boat ... I found it easier to shout "is this our boat" and if there was no reply we were in with a chance ... Usually someone would shout "Not this boat" or something unprintable and the search would continue ... The hound was of no use in finding our boat under these conditions ... I suppose that all boats smell the same ... Big snag was that if the wind changed , the boat would swing on its mooring and might not actually be where it was left ... It doesn't matter when you've had a few drinks and it is still a memorable weeks holiday.
> 
> If I survive this next week , I will post again on Friday or Saturday.
> .


----------



## Meganoggin

Had cold pizza for breakfast, nice!

Got a big chunk of beef brisket in the slow cooker with red wine garlic and leeks (for March). Mrs Noggin is making horseradish mash to with, should be ready by 20:30 gmt. It already smells very good, my tummy is grumbling


----------



## NonSenCe

havent really had anything today. 38.4c fever.. 101 f to you guys. feeling like an tired zombie allday. will put alarmclock awakening me during the night so i know there is no dangerous heat spike coming. as its already dangerous zone in my mind.. 2 celcious degrees above my normal temp of 36.4/97.5f. so im feeling goofy and soft cotton headed. 


not hungry but gotta get some anyways.. and drink again.


----------



## guiri

Nogg, that sounds great. I love leeks. No one eats them here in the US...?

Nonsence, take care of yourself bro


----------



## NonSenCe

fever is down by a degree (celcious) from yesterday.. so i feel ALOT better today. hope it will stay down and goes away all the way today.

im hungry, its a good sign. hahah. means i am feelin better. 

-nothing interesting for food.. something easy and simple and quick.. spaghetti + can/jar of bolognese sauce. (for breakfast.. as i woke up 2 hours ago at 2 pm.. decided to make something more "foody" than sandwich right away as i didnt eat much yesterday)


----------



## Meganoggin

Cold roast beef and dijon mustard on a white sub, it really hit the spot.

Glad you're feeling better nonsence


----------



## Meganoggin




----------



## nbp

Yes! I'm the 1000th post!!

Is that you Noggin? The pizza looks great! What time should we be over?


----------



## Meganoggin

Yep, dats me!

Come on over anytime, just give me 3 hours notice to make the dough!


----------



## NonSenCe

umm.. gotta say.. that is a small one. i hope its just a teaser photo and the real thing wouldnt fit the frame.


----------



## Meganoggin

They tend to shrink as the dough rises, I made six for me and the Mrs.... Two each for dinner and a cold one each for breakfast. 

Oh I almost forgot, we popped in to Lidl on the way home and noticed that they have started to sell frozen moose steaks. Are they any good, do you cook and eat like regular steak or use for casseroles etc. bit expensive for a small pack, @ £10.


----------



## guiri

Yep, pizza looks good as hell (notice how I didn't comment on Noggin's looks...) :devil:

Glad you're feelin' better little bro. Now that Noggin posted a pic of himself, I was gonna
put one of myself on my bike but I really don't want that one out in public and I KNOW
i'll get in trouble over it in here so I'm gonna post another one 

This is me on a good day 








Any damn questions?


----------



## Meganoggin

Bad hair day?


----------



## guiri

Every day!

Now tell me, do I look like I give a $hit about my hair?


----------



## DM51

George, a well-used bog-brush would be in a better state than that, lol.


----------



## Acid87

I think it shows character.... The character of a bad *** dude that is.


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> George, a well-used bog-brush would be in a better state than that, lol.



I'll take that as a compliment...?


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> I think it shows character.... The character of a bad *** dude that is.



Trust a Scot to be the only one to get it...sheesh

Go Scotland!


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Yes! I'm the 1000th post!!
> 
> Is that you Noggin? The pizza looks great! What time should we be over?



Good job nbp


----------



## nbp

I dunno what I was expecting Noggin to look like, so no shock there. Looks like a nice guy. 

George, you look about how I expected.  Except I thought you were older... :thinking: You don't look old enough to remember things from 30 yrs ago.


----------



## guiri

Well, I'm 51 and the ONLY things I remember are from 30 years ago....


----------



## nbp

Is it still a sandwich if you just stuff some meat in a piece of cheese and roll it up and eat it?


----------



## guiri

Well, it's got bread in it so I'd say yes and I'll go as far as saying that since they're made of flour and then kneaded into a dough, even dough ball soup should be considered a sandwich, a juicy sandwich!

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

How's nonsence, is he still alive?

If not, we shall have sandwiches at his funeral.....I have spoken!


----------



## Acid87

I'm currently eating two rolls on sausage. It's links sausage rather than square slice which is depressing but fills a hole before I head to Ibrox to watch the mighty Glasgow Rangers!


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri said:


> How's nonsence, is he still alive?
> 
> If not, we shall have sandwiches at his funeral.....I have spoken!



Ya Man! Dat we will do! 

-no. wait. my funerals.. hmm i guess i wont be eating there. but i do wish you all have a good time whom attend. there will be food available after the burial.  

----------------
so, alive at the moment i am..
--------------
who knows what happens 10 seconds from now..
-------------

today: a rye bread butter and 3 kinds of meat toppings (meatwurst, turkey ham, pork ham) and for health reasons there was vegetables too.. a slice of cucumber! (just ate all the packages empty, all had the last bit of meat in them)

-------
now i will be going out to do winter checks on the car.. fluids and such.


----------



## Meganoggin

Acid87 said:


> I'm currently eating two rolls on sausage. It's links sausage rather than square slice which is depressing but fills a hole before I head to Ibrox to watch the mighty Glasgow Rangers!



Will you be having a pie at the footie?


----------



## Acid87

Meganoggin said:


> Will you be having a pie at the footie?



I certainly will be having a half time pie. Sad thing is its my turn to buy the pies! Cover them in brown sauce and enjoy the wee bit of heat on a cold miserable Glasgow afternoon.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> Ya Man! Dat we will do!
> 
> -no. wait. my funerals.. hmm i guess i wont be eating there. but i do wish you all have a good time whom attend. there will be food available after the burial.
> 
> ----------------
> so, alive at the moment i am..
> --------------
> who knows what happens 10 seconds from now..
> -------------
> 
> today: a rye bread butter and 3 kinds of meat toppings (meatwurst, turkey ham, pork ham) and for health reasons there was vegetables too.. a slice of cucumber! (just ate all the packages empty, all had the last bit of meat in them)
> 
> -------
> now i will be going out to do winter checks on the car.. fluids and such.



I'm of course a little sad I don't get to eat sammiches in Finland but right now is not a good time for me to travel anyway so I'm thrilled to hear that you're alive 

Yes, that slice of cucumber is VERY important!


----------



## guiri

Ok, first, what's a footie, second, I have a COW HEAD on order. I doubt it'll fit in the oven but it might fit on my grill which is pretty good size.

If I get it, I SHALL take pics!


----------



## NonSenCe

footie= my guess its football. the soccer kind.

and yes the greens are important in the food they say.. haha. it would be unhealthy without it.

and.. im waiting for the pizza is coming out of oven.. it is vegetable too! so says US CONGRESS! http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2011/nov/18/pizza-vegetable-congress-says-so 

hahahah.. 
im going all in for this kind of health food, so i will be eating only vegetables tonight. pizza. hah.


----------



## guiri

Footie, hmm, didn't think of football. Makes sence. Score 1 for Finland!

If ever in doubt, ask March. I'm sure he can convince you that whatever you eat or drink is good for you. The man is a genius.


----------



## nbp

A cow head? :sick2:

I'd rather eat vegetables. 

Which one of you knuckleheads is gonna pack up some real Cornish pasties and ship them to me? I'd like to try the real thing.


----------



## guiri

Cow head IS vegetables. Have you not read a word of what the professor (March) has said? 

They eat grass and are therefore considered veggies...

As for the pastry, I'm sure they'll do it but will they not spoil?


----------



## nbp

Well we're getting on to winter, and I'm sure it could be packed in cold packs or something.


----------



## guiri

Yep, that'll work but that depends on the time in transit. I order food online all the time (well, when I have money) and it works fine but it's still the same country. Remember, you MIGHT get customs jerking you around,
AND, the US are a little skiddish on bringing food in.

I once flew over here from Europe and had a banana _(insert your comment here..)_ with me so they called agricultural department. This woman in uniform comes down, looks at my banana _(here...)_ and squeezes it _(and here...)_
and let's me take it with me into the US and NO, I'm not kidding.


----------



## nbp

You don't suppose I could wipe out an indigenous plant or animal species by releasing a pot pie into the wild, do you?  

That's always what I assumed those regulations were to protect against.


----------



## Meganoggin

When I travel to the US I always bring baked beans in my luggage and declare them. They always ask if there are sausages in there and when I say no they say that's fine and let me through. No queues and no wait. Then I give them to the first Brit that I meet. 

Footie = football, soccer, yes. Pies are a footie tradition, they seem to be able to get them to about 1200 degrees Celsius and they strip the roof of your mouth off. 

Anyway, homemade pizza again tonight, my mate Chris' birthday, so champagne and pizza!


----------



## NonSenCe

not sure if vegetables and champagne go well together but have fun anyways.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> You don't suppose I could wipe out an indigenous plant or animal species by releasing a pot pie into the wild, do you?
> 
> That's always what I assumed those regulations were to protect against.



Hell, maybe if you release it into the wild, it might breed and you'll have all kinds of pies running around that you can hunt, come pot hunting season..


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> When I travel to the US I always bring baked beans in my luggage and declare them. They always ask if there are sausages in there and when I say no they say that's fine and let me through. No queues and no wait. Then I give them to the first Brit that I meet.
> 
> Footie = football, soccer, yes. Pies are a footie tradition, they seem to be able to get them to about 1200 degrees Celsius and they strip the roof of your mouth off.
> 
> Anyway, homemade pizza again tonight, my mate Chris' birthday, so champagne and pizza!



You're a real mensch Nogg! 

Charity is important, especially for the poor and needy 

Champagne I'm sure can also be classified as a veggie or something so that and pizza should be great


----------



## nbp

Noggin, I have to tell you a story. Now that I have a face to go with the name, you showed up in a dream the other day. All I can recall is that I was in the city, out on the street walking, when suddenly I heard someone call to another person, Hey Noggin! It was so strange I turned around and saw you, the face looked right, and I said, Meganoggin?! And you said Yes. And I immediately laughed and explained that I was nbp and we had a good chuckle. Apparently you were in town for business of some sort. It was pretty funny. I had forgotten that dream till I was reading this thread again it resurfaced from the depths of my subconscious. No flashlights involved though.  

On a sandwich note, I went to this place, the Brat Stop yesterday for the first time. Check out the site for a good history of the place as well as the menu and the shop. I was coming home from a Mopar show in Chicago my dad was showing his car at, and he took me there. He's been many times, it was my first time. A perfect example of traditional Wisconsin cuisine, and a real nod to our German and Polish heritage.  It's a sports bar/banquet hall/cheese shop/beer shop/concert stage all under one roof. If you like cheese, sausages, and beer while watching football or music, this place rocks. It's a man's place for sure. I had a really amazing Reuben and a nice glass of Smithwick's. My dad had a Reuben too, another guy had a mountain of corned beef on light rye, and another guy had a couple big sausages and some beer-cheese soup. (Yes, beer cheese soup. More WI genius. It's fantastic.  ) I also bought some great hot German Dusseldorf mustard from their shop. It's really coarse and dark and spicy. So good, can't wait to lather up a brat with that stuff. It's a really fun place to go, I'm gonna have to take the boys there sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meganoggin

Wow npb, not sure if you are stalking me in my dreams, or your dreams ?!?!

How about you come to SHOT in January and we can find out if it was a premonition? I'll look after you I promise!


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Wow npb, *not sure if you are stalking me in my dreams, or your dreams* ?!?!
> 
> How about you come to SHOT in January and we can find out if it was a premonition? I'll look after you I promise!



Why? Did I show up in your dream too? That would REALLY be weird!  Yeah, that was the whole thing that I could remember, just met you on the street and chatted. Given the nature of our meeting here, I probably should have taken you to lunch or something. Next time, I guess. :shrug: 

In regards to SHOT, I thought that was mostly a dealer show type thing and that they freaked out last year about regular peoples getting tickets and showing up...am I remembering correctly?




BTW, tonight I had a Three Cheese Butterburger at Culver's. Man, that was good. Two juicy patties, three pieces of cheese, mayo, onions, lettuce, tomato, pickles, and ketchup. Mmmmmuaah!


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Noggin, I have to tell you a story. Now that I have a face to go with the name, you showed up in a dream the other day....



This is where I would start to worry Nogg... :devil:


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> This is where I would start to worry Nogg... :devil:



Knew you'd have a wisecrack Georgi.


----------



## guiri

Admit it. If I hadn't said anything you would have been disappointed, right?


----------



## nbp

Eh, didn't really matter one way or the other. Mostly just didn't want you to be like, Hmmm, what would Freud say about this? And then try to psychoanalyze me. I'm as sane a person as I have ever met......Though meeting people like you kinda strips some of the weight from that statement. :nana:


----------



## Meganoggin

Yeah SHOT is trade only, I just assumed you were qualified.

That burger sounds nice


----------



## NonSenCe

my old saying: "i have never claimed to be "normal", but everyone else, they are just ODD!"

and about premonitions and dreams, i do see dreams of things to happen sometimes. (runs in family it seems) i get these spurs of 3-4 nights in a row in which i see a dream of future (few weeks to a year ahead) then i might not see any premonition dreams for months (often not until most of the previous ones has happened). 

i might see people in the dream that i have never met in my life, and still in the dream i know them, as it happens in future. so its a weird feeling when waking up.. you are aware of seeing or beeing with someone you dont know NOW at present time, but you will know them in FUTURE. and you wonder why you are in weird location with some stranger whose name you dont know yet but you "knew" that you are with friends and safe. (or in danger too.)

its just a brief glimpse of certain moment in time. and i see enough of it to know whats going on,and that i will recognize it when it happens, it can be vague enough so you cant force it to happen by deliberate choises. (like going to certain location with certain people and hope it will happen because you made the set-up.. no it needs to happen naturally) so often i cant see the "big picture".. just few small bits of the moment. i might recognize the location but most often i dont. its more about the people i am with. or the thing that will happen. (like driving around in a car and seeing yourself crash in certain junction.. and when the day comes, the moment closes up and i suddenly get the eeby-jeeby feeling of dejavu and "remember" whats happening next.. several times me slowing down in advance has proven to be a safe bet.. couple missed moose, one missed bus that ran a red light, one truck that came around the corner cutting in my lane.. to name a few that i remember now for "seeing in advance")

in the dream if the people in it are my friends or not i know it, i will not see them all or recognize them all.. some i know and others are just blur, but i will know if i know the blurry ones or not. if i try to focus on them blurred ones i loose the dream (and might start making it up as we go to see what i want to see, so it will turn into a "normal" dream)

i might not remember what i saw in the dream.. i just wake up knowing i saw something that will happen.

it is sometimes fun when you see an arguement you will have with someone in advance.. and then later as it really happens you can steer it to direction you want. as you can "change the future" abit then.. you know what reaction the other will have on something you say so you can choose either to say it and see the reaction happen, or you can take the high road and dont make the other one mad. hahah. 

the pretty girl (just friends-one we talked about before) i "saw" her months before we actually met, but in my dream.. i saw the location we met (never been there before in my life, and didnt know we will be going there) so a strange place i was with friends i knew and then some i didnt know (friends friends) and still dont know (her friends) and her (that i knew i dont know her well yet but will know later on) as in other dream few days after the 1st one i saw her again (and in that dream, time had passed from the 1st dream and in that we did know each other and were friends). 

-i couldnt of seen her before in my life as she just moved to this country few months before we met in real life.
-back then she lived in another town too. so couldnt of met anywhere as i didnt go there and she didnt come here.
-when i saw the dream i didnt know my friend will get married.
-when i saw the dream i really didnt know where we will go to bachelor party (duh! offcourse)
-and i only chose at the last minute, to go there into the island after day of celebration in the city, because i felt like i had to go. and at around 3 am, when i was going to bed a friend asked if i want to go and grill something for evenign snack still, with some people he met.. hmm so i once again felt eeby jeeby feeling, so i had to go. and there i actually met her and saw the moment i had seen in premonition dream.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Eh, didn't really matter one way or the other. Mostly just didn't want you to be like, Hmmm, what would Freud say about this? And then try to psychoanalyze me. I'm as sane a person as I have ever met......Though meeting people like you kinda strips some of the weight from that statement. :nana:



All I got from that was, bla, bla, bla, kiss my a$$ George :devil:

Too many big words with too many letters for me :huh:

Where's ol' March?

Nonsence, you alive bro?

Can you guys take a guess WHO got stuck in the mud today with the dirt bike?


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Where's ol' March?


I'm back here in South Wales after my week up in (Very Cold) Rhyll , North Wales ... Went on trips to Chester , Llangollen and Llandudno whilst we were there ... I like Chester ... Beer and spirits in the hotel were silly prices ... Could've doubled the price of the holiday ... Went out into the cold to a pub (or few) then came back for the evenings entertainment at the hotel ... They only sold the wine in quarter bottles at about £3-80 each ... Over £15 for a bottle of "El-grotto" wine is just not on ... I get three bottles of fairly decent red wine for that money in our local supermarkets when they have the special deals on.

So I'm getting back to normal , having had a week with no Lidls Mango Chutney ... Can't understand a hotel that doesn't have Mango Chutney ... They didn't even have a curry on the menu ... Will have to do some research next time to avoid the necessity of having a curry at lunch time away from the hotel.

Even Egypt and Turkey had currys at the hotels.

I suppose we should have gone abroad for this week rather than North Wales ... It would have been warmer and the spicy food would have been on tap ... You see , even at 73 years of age , there are things to learn.
.


----------



## Acid87

I'm broken. 
Spent the day yesterday up in the bonny hills of Glencoe and done two munros and a half in one day. (the half was because we had intended to climb the Tower ridge of Ben Nevis but early snow had left a dusting and we weren't prepared for a winter type climb so left n better judgement.) 

The hill we ended up climbing was Aonach Eagach and walked along the ridge between two other hills which was interested considering the windy conditions. Great fun.

But....... When we finished we went to the Kings House Hotel on the way out and had a Venison burger which was the best. So tasty just a shame there was a group of red deer outside. Little did they know I was munching on some of their family.


----------



## NonSenCe

or.. the deer did know.. thats why they were there in "silent accuse"-mode.. "make him feel bad for eatin aunty Em." heheh 

too bad you didnt get to the top of the peak.. but better safe than sorry. winter trek do demand some more preparations. (getting stuck there in snow because an injury or something and not having enough clothes etc.. dangerous.)

but yeah.. we all know how things taste oh so good after long day outside..

and then going there on "normal" day it tastes just ok.. not like the best ever. not the manna from heaven  

----------
oh.. today.. just some toast with ham and tomato slices..

then macaroni casserole for dinner. with heavy dose of heinz ketchup.
----


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I suppose we should have gone abroad for this week rather than North Wales ... It would have been warmer and the spicy food would have been on tap ... You see , even at 73 years of age , there are things to learn.
> .



Absolutely! Let this be a lesson for you March...


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> I'm broken.
> Spent the day yesterday up in the bonny hills of Glencoe and done two munros and a half in one day. (the half was because we had intended to climb the Tower ridge of Ben Nevis but early snow had left a dusting and we weren't prepared for a winter type climb so left n better judgement.)
> 
> The hill we ended up climbing was Aonach Eagach and walked along the ridge between two other hills which was interested considering the windy conditions. Great fun.
> 
> But....... When we finished we went to the Kings House Hotel on the way out and had a Venison burger which was the best. So tasty just a shame there was a group of red deer outside. Little did they know I was munching on some of their family.



Sounds like you had a spankin' time...now, what the hell is a munro?


----------



## guiri

Did I tell you I've placed an order for a cows head?

Bought some smoked pork neck bones yesterday for the first time. Not bad.


----------



## Meganoggin

So, I guess it will be turkey sammiches all next week? Happy Thanksgiving Guys!


----------



## guiri

For those of you who haven't tried it, deep fried turkey is the way to go


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Sounds like you had a spankin' time...now, what the hell is a munro?



A Munro is a mountain in Scotland of 3000ft or more. Named after some famous guy. Ben Nevis is the highest Munro in the UK.

Had an awesome burger at the pub tonight of steak, stornaway black pudding and Scottish cheddar. Yum. Seems to be a trend of me and burgers recently I can feel my cholesterol rising......


----------



## guiri

So, you call the mountains Munros?

The burger sounds great


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> So, you call the mountains Munros?
> 
> The burger sounds great



It's still a mountain. They are called Munros after Sir Hugh Munro who was the first person to make a list of all the hills in Scotland. It's still a mountain though.
The burger was awesome!


----------



## NonSenCe

so.. man went up a mountain and came down an munro? 

---
oh, i want a good burger too. 
-----

hell..i just want something anything good and special.. been in "basics" foods and sandwiches for couple weeks now if i recall right. 
-----

lasagne would be cool. some long stewed stew too. or salmon/lax..smoked or grilled.. *mind wanders and mouth starts to drool*


----------



## Meganoggin

Hmmm, Acid you have got me thinking about burgers again. I may have to scuttle into town and buy some ingredients and make some later. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Acid87

I've been on a total fast food binge the past few days so I'm off climbing tonight to burn off the rubbish.

Had a hoggie wrap which is basically a tortilla with donner meat, chips, cheese and chilli sauce. It's so tasty and full of rubbish.

I feel so disgusting but very happy.


----------



## NonSenCe

had a sandwich of sorts for dinner..

sequence is:
breadslice, hamburger patty, tomatoslice, cheese, bread, butter,hamburger, tomatoslice, soft fried egg sunnyside up, bread, hamburger, tomato + tomato, cheese and some more cheese so there is enough. into oven till the cheese is melted in between layers. and then out and devour. not an hamburger actually, but kinda good.. had two of them.. and i now feel very stuffed.  

new thing i learned today: i always thought falafel beeing food i might like, but i learned that it is actually non-meat food! hahah. made out of beans. all pictures i have seen it looked like meatballs or something so i always thought it as meat food.. not vegetarian dish. hmm.. maybe one day i will still try it anyways.. because i have seen it mentioned so often in tv series.. hahah.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> Lasagne would be cool.


 Lidls Lasagne is lovely ... We have it about once a week with mixed vegetables ... I put Lidls Mango Chutney on the vegetables ... My Wife doesn't understand me !

I don't understand why my Wife doesn't love Lidls (or any other) Mango Chutney on everything ... It's so nice to eat.

She doesn't understand why I have to have a carton of the hot curry sauce with "fish & chips" from the chip shop ... A chip sandwich with curry sauce on it is amazing ... You have to lick your fingers afterwards where the curry sauce has dribbled through the bread ... The curry sauce does tend to soften the batter on the fish , but that can't be helped ... Now that's a very satisfying meal when washed down with a pint of Guinness ... I feel hungry now.

Yes , my Wife is a strange woman !
.


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> It's still a mountain. They are called Munros after Sir Hugh Munro who was the first person to make a list of all the hills in Scotland. It's still a mountain though.
> The burger was awesome!



I understand that but is it common to call mountains munros?


----------



## guiri

She sure is March...god help her!

Did I tell you I used to make a stew with guiness and red wine March? Not a drop of water 
Holy crap it was good.

Nonsence, I think falafel has meat in it...hmm, or maybe not (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falafel)


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> I understand that but is it common to call mountains munros?



It really depends mountains in Scotland are often called munros but I wouldn't call Everest a Munro that's a proper mountain.

Does that help?


----------



## guiri

Yes. Confused me more but I think i also got it


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Yes. Confused me more but I think i also got it



Easy way.

Scotland mountain is a Munro

Everywhere else it's still a mountain.


----------



## guiri

..and I'm sure they're still mountains in scotland too but what I was wondering was, what percentage of the people would you say use the word munro instead of mountains? Ie, which is the more prevalent word?


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> Easy way.
> 
> Scotland mountain is a Munro
> 
> Everywhere else it's still a mountain.


This is a table of all the 283 "Munro's".

Originally listed by Sir Hugh T. Munro in 1891

http://www.munrocentral.co.uk/fullList.php

All of them are "hills" over 3000 feet ... Some people try to walk / climb as many of the "Munros" as they can in a given time ... Some people climb them all and tick them off the list ... I don't know what they do then , when they've done all the Munros ... Probably they have a "haggis pasty" and a few "wee drams" whilst perusing the latest ordnance survey map just in case old Munro missed one off his list ... They probably plan "cairn building" trips to bring more hills into the "over 3000 feet" limit ... The purists would then knock the cairns down, to keep the list as Munro originally intended it.

If you are on a plateau in Scotland at 2950 feet and there is a 51 feet high bump on the top of it , that counts as a Munro even though it is only 51 feet high.
.


----------



## guiri

No wonder William Wallace lost. Yall are crazy! :devil:


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> No wonder William Wallace lost. Yall are crazy! :devil:


William Wallace didn't lose , he just came second








.


----------



## guiri

That's the spirit...


----------



## nbp

I don't know who William Wallace is, but I know that Mango Chutney on lasagna sounds odd. I mean, I'd try it, it can't be inedible, but I am starting to think that maybe the Mango is the only flavor march can taste anymore and that is why everything must taste like that. I've read that your taste buds lose efficacy as you get older, so maybe that is what is happening. Mangos do have a pretty distinct flavor (not my favorite fruit), so perhaps other more ordinary flavors just don't work on march's tongue anymore. :shrug: So it's mango or nothing?


----------



## NonSenCe

william wallace, braveheart, the movie with mel gibson.


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> William Wallace didn't lose , he just came second
> .



He didn't even come second. If it wasnt for him and others of course Scotland would be part of England! He died but he won Scottish independence.


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> william wallace, braveheart, the movie with mel gibson.



Gotcha. Never saw it. Suppose since he was a real guy I could Google him. Maybe I will...

What sort of sandwich do you suppose Scottish warriors preferred?


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> This is a table of all the 283 "Munro's".
> 
> Originally listed by Sir Hugh T. Munro in 1891
> 
> http://www.munrocentral.co.uk/fullList.php
> 
> All of them are "hills" over 3000 feet ... Some people try to walk / climb as many of the "Munros" as they can in a given time ... Some people climb them all and tick them off the list ... I don't know what they do then , when they've done all the Munros ... Probably they have a "haggis pasty" and a few "wee drams" whilst perusing the latest ordnance survey map just in case old Munro missed one off his list ... They probably plan "cairn building" trips to bring more hills into the "over 3000 feet" limit ... The purists would then knock the cairns down, to keep the list as Munro originally intended it.
> 
> If you are on a plateau in Scotland at 2950 feet and there is a 51 feet high bump on the top of it , that counts as a Munro even though it is only 51 feet high.
> .



I'm pretty sure "hills" are still mountains. Snowdon is a mountain as is Ben Nevis. 
No such thing as a haggis pasty unfortunately. The wee drams are a requirement and actually bond by law.
Once you do all the munros you can get put on a list of people who have done all the munros. It's quite a middle aged pursuit to complete all the munros. So yeah....


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I don't know who William Wallace is, but I know that Mango Chutney on lasagna sounds odd. I mean, I'd try it, it can't be inedible, but I am starting to think that maybe the Mango is the only flavor march can taste anymore and that is why everything must taste like that. I've read that your taste buds lose efficacy as you get older, so maybe that is what is happening. Mangos do have a pretty distinct flavor (not my favorite fruit), so perhaps other more ordinary flavors just don't work on march's tongue anymore. :shrug: So it's mango or nothing?



I think March's got selective taste buds...I know my wife has selective hearing...(or x wife rather..)



nbp said:


> Gotcha. Never saw it. Suppose since he was a real guy I could Google him. Maybe I will...
> 
> What sort of sandwich do you suppose Scottish warriors preferred?



Haggis! 

Killer movie!



Acid87 said:


> I'm pretty sure "hills" are still mountains. Snowdon is a mountain as is Ben Nevis.
> No such thing as a haggis pasty unfortunately. The wee drams are a requirement and actually bond by law.
> Once you do all the munros you can get put on a list of people who have done all the munros. It's quite a middle aged pursuit to complete all the munros. So yeah....



Hey, if it keeps the plebs in shape, why not?


----------



## nbp

March! I had mango chutney tonight! 

I was by a friend's house for supper tonight and they took a crack at some Indian foods. As a condiment they had this shredded mango chutney. As it was Indian, of course it was both sweet and spicy. I don't know how similar it is to Lidl's, but I must say it was very good with the various Indian dishes. I'd just catch some on the fork with the curried chicken 'n rice or whatever and it was excellent. Also very good on the nam (spelling?) bread. I am already hankering for more Indian food now. I know this Chinese lady who grew up in Malaysia who makes this freakin' amazing curry chicken. It's super spicy but it hurts so good you can't stop eating it. I think she owes me a tub of chicken for the homebrew I gave them. :devil:


----------



## guiri

From this article, it seems it's naan bro.

Subsidiary of DM51? Does that mean you're his slave or something? 

Anyway, I had this friend in Sweden (Indian) and he was a great cook. He used to cook (my favorite) this thing called butter chicken. It was amazing. He cooked and stirred the chicken so long that everything fell apart in the pot and you could eat it with a spoon if you wanted. Amazing stuff.

Found this online and although I don't know if it's the same stuff, I thought I'd post it here.
Damn I miss this dish but as you guys know, there are thousands of variations on dishes so god knows who cooks it like him 

http://morepleasebymargie.blogspot.com/2010/09/butter-chicken-murgh-makhani.html


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> What sort of sandwich do you suppose Scottish warriors preferred?



Sorry about the big writing. 

[SIZE=+1]Although the sandwich has nothing to do with sand, it still has a vague connection with island life, because the Hawai'ian Islands were once called "The Sandwich Islands." They were named for the very same person for whom the sandwich that we eat was named ... [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]The Fourth Earl of Sandwich, (John Montagu 1718 to 1792) , was the patron of Captain James Cook (the explorer who discovered the Hawai'ian Islands) and, because he was also the First Lord of the Admiralty during the American revolutionary war, he has sometimes been blamed by the British for the loss of the American Colonies. There is a story that he was an enthusiastic gambler and when he didn't wish to leave the gaming table -- or possibly just his desk -- to go to dinner he would ask for someone to bring him some meat between a couple of slices of bread. Later, when others began asking for the same thing, they would say something like, "I'll have what Sandwich is having..." Obviously it caught on, and people just started calling for "a Sandwich" when they wanted meat between two slices of bread. The word sandwich is therefore an eponym -- a word or phrase whose origin is a person or historical figure.

William Wallace didn't eat sandwiches as he lived a long time before the Sandwich was invented.

One of the most common questions is how factual Mel Gibson's portrayal of William Wallace was in the 1995 film _Braveheart ..._ The short answer is that it hasn't an iota of fact in it. 

It's a good film, just don't take it as fact. For example, Isabella cannot have been carrying Wallace's child (and presumably Edward III) as she was in France at the time and did not arrive in England until two years after Wallace's death. She could also therefore not have warned him at York (which Wallace didn't attack anyway) ... The film makers only correct fact was that William Wallace was a Man !

Hope you enjoy the fictional film.
.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Meganoggin

Fired up the Rayburn tonight for the first time this winter, thought you might like to see it. 






Just chorizo and rice for supper, had lunch at mum & dads. There was a price, had to show them how their new iPad works.


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> From this article, it seems it's naan bro.
> 
> Subsidiary of DM51? Does that mean you're his slave or something?
> 
> Anyway, I had this friend in Sweden (Indian) and he was a great cook. He used to cook (my favorite) this thing called butter chicken. It was amazing. He cooked and stirred the chicken so long that everything fell apart in the pot and you could eat it with a spoon if you wanted. Amazing stuff.
> 
> Found this online and although I don't know if it's the same stuff, I thought I'd post it here.
> Damn I miss this dish but as you guys know, there are thousands of variations on dishes so god knows who cooks it like him
> 
> http://morepleasebymargie.blogspot.com/2010/09/butter-chicken-murgh-makhani.html



Yes, I believe it is naan. Which is actually a transliteration anyways, because I can't type Devongari or Syrian script or any of those with my keyboard even if I wanted to. (My buddy and I are going to try to learn Hindi. Yikes, it's whole different characters.)

For the story on the sig-line, you have to read this thread.


----------



## nbp

march.brown said:


> Sorry about the big writing.
> 
> [SIZE=+1]Although the sandwich has nothing to do with sand, it still has a vague connection with island life[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]........
> .
> [/SIZE]




Seriously dude?! All that writing and not ONE comment on my Mango Chutney story?!?!?!


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Fired up the Rayburn tonight for the first time this winter, thought you might like to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just chorizo and rice for supper, had lunch at mum & dads. There was a price, had to show them how their new iPad works.



That is too cool bro


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Seriously dude?! All that writing and not ONE comment on my Mango Chutney story?!?!?!



Yes, I am disappointed too and also would like to add that I'm sure that if Wallace HAD eaten sammiches, his *** wouldn't have gotten beaten.... (yes, I know I'm gonna catch hell for this)


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> For the story on the sig-line, you have to read this thread.



Got it and I responded..


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> That is too cool bro



It's about 50 years old and will burn anything, heat the house and cook too.


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> Seriously dude?! All that writing and not ONE comment on my Mango Chutney story?!?!?!


Sorry , I should have said ..................

*LIDLS




. *


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> It's about 50 years old and will burn anything, heat the house and cook too.



Super cool and never breaks down either


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Sorry , I should have said ..................
> 
> *LIDLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *



Yeah, where the hell were you on that one March? :whoopin:


----------



## nbp

Shucks! My cool sig-line addendum disappeared. :shrug: I knew I wasn't cool enough for DM to associate himself with me. 


On the food side, I went over to my German "grandma's" house last night for dinner with a couple other guys, as she always feeds us for helping put up her snow fence. She is an awesome cook and makes enough food for twice as many people as are invited, so if you leave hungry, you're an idiot. My two favorite things she made last night were chicken in the traditional "weinerschnitzel" style, and homemade spaetzle. I will be eating leftover spaetzle today. It's a German homemade noodle, that she layers with aged Swiss cheese and bakes. It's basically a big bowl of fancy mac 'n cheese, and it's amazing.


----------



## guiri

Don't worry, I'll deal with DM when I see him :whoopin:

I love all kinds of noodles bro. Sounds great


----------



## guiri

By the way guys, traded my SR91 for the TM11 and got some Redilast 3100, 18650's coming


----------



## NonSenCe

im out of loop in flashlights so what is tm11 ja redilast 3100? hah

-----
got ideas what i might be eating this weekend.. got any good recipes or ideas about something easy to make something that tastes good and has some generic meat in it (yeah thats aimed at you cows head guy.. hahaha) 

was thinking about them hamburgers again... but i think i leave them for another week. (as i did just have those cheesy-hambugery thingys)
pizza is up today or tomorrow..

----
now i must go out to see my spare wheels, which set is better shape.. gotta choose them so i can have them studded wintertyres fitted on them soon.. its almost december and we havent had snow yet. feels odd. so the winter may crash any day now.


----------



## guiri

http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-tm11.html

http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-sr91-intimidator.html


----------



## march.brown

I was stocking up today with Lidls Mango chutney (green label), some chocolate bars and a few packets of Mister Choc Milk Chocolate Peanuts when I suddenly noticed that there were some jars of *Spicy Mango Chutney* with a purple label alongside my usual green label ones ... I got a couple of jars as well , just to try it out ... *WOW* ... It is fabulous ... I will now start using the new purple one and will only get the green label one for the Grandsons and any wimps that come to dine with us ... I have never noticed the purple label mango chutney before at Lidls so perhaps it is new ... 

I had a couple of Cornish Pasties tonight ... One with green label and one with purple label and the purple one won ... Life is full of amazing discoveries , even for an old guy like me ... Happiness is eating (plus other things that we can't mention on here).
.


----------



## guiri

Congratulations March and by the way, I didn't know you could still do "other things that we can't mention on here" so congrats on that too :naughty:


----------



## Meganoggin

Had Beef Madras curry last night, and there is plenty of leftovers for tonight.

Going to Lidl tonight after work, I'll have a look for March's special reserve chutney...


----------



## guiri

You already sent some seeds, now send some real food


----------



## NonSenCe

i knew of the olight btw.. i actually handled one once.. not my cup of tea.. dont need that big of a light.. (that said.. i was like a kid in candystore shining it all over the forest and the fields for good 15 minutes anyways.. oo it was bright and fun) 

didnt know about that nitecore. once again. not for me. i want my lights to fit into pocket of sorts.. and be nice to hold.. that is just too chunky for my tastes. (and as side note, i prefer single cell lights, AAA/AA or 18650)

as i cant be bothered to google it myself.. i repeat.. what is redilast 3100? hhahahh. 

----
i think i will go to lidls this week again.. (the renovation is over) but in what section is the chutney (if they stock it) got an picture of it? so its easier to locate.  -i seriously doubt they stock it here as regular base.. its more like in their "special week" themes.. sometimes its italian specials, french, greek, and indian.. atleast thats how they advertise in their paper. 
----


----------



## guiri

The TM11 is actually very small. NOT meant as a pocket light but I was gonna keep it in the truck anyway. If I ever need a light that's powerful, I'll be in the truck or on the road and I have plenty of lights at home, PLUS, if I'm at home I can always get that one from the truck. Can't do the opposite if I'm in the truck and have nothing with me.

Redilast are a battery brand and the 18650's are now available in 3100 mah

This sucker will take FOUR of them


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> You already sent some seeds, now send some real food



Are you sure you want to eat something that the USPS has been kicking around for a fortnight?


----------



## guiri




----------



## NonSenCe

hmm.. many of the stuff i take out of cans and bags.. or the banana i just ate.. i bet they have been going round the world little more than a week already.  im sure something like chutney in a can will last yet another trip.. hahahh.

------------
home made sandwich buns.. butter on top so it melts as they are still warm from oven.. 5 finger size sausages (cold).. pint of milk.. the banana. and the chokolate candy out of the chokolate cristmas calender.


later tonight: test of ham for xmas.. gotta try if they make a good ham or not. (new small meat company whose other products have been great so far.. so i want to try their xmas-ham roll in advance.. if its good i pre-order more from them so i wont be left out.)


----------



## guiri

Good thinking on the planning bro..

Left out in the COLD no less


----------



## Meganoggin

So what's going on? Everyone been on a diet for a week? Or has DM finally banned us?

What happened to the cows head? I need to know.


----------



## NonSenCe

diet.. what is that? is it something edible? doesnt sound tasty tho... more like cardboard or something like that.

-me been busy and had nothin cool to eat. just very very basic "just fill the stomach" sets.

-yes.. dm might of blocked us. hah. i did try once to write something here but then the cpf went down again..


----------



## DM51

nbp said:


> DM51... not a real person, a supercomputer, designed to crawl the internet amassing all of mankind's cumulative knowledge into one place. He's watching everyone all the time, following their every move...
> 
> Yikes, I've said too much already! He's coming!





NonSenCe said:


> dont worry nbp.. we have him on the run remember. he wont dare come near. hahahhah.



You will all be assimilated :devil:


----------



## nbp

Awesome! 

:wow:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Yeah, but does it have an eSATA port? If so, I'm game for assimilation.


----------



## Acid87

I'm in Poland visiting family. I tell you the food here is amazing!
The meat is awesome it's tender, juicy and cheap.

Had homemade goulash tonight ( I forget to mention my auntie is Polish) good food. 

Yummy!


----------



## nbp

DM51 said:


> You will all be assimilated :devil:




Can it make me a sandwich? That would certainly ease the pain of this assimilation procedure. I like lots of mustard BTW.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> So what's going on? Everyone been on a diet for a week? Or has DM finally banned us?
> 
> What happened to the cows head? I need to know.



Nogg, I'm a little depressed over this cow's head. I FINALLY got it a few days ago but it was frozen (thought it would be fresh...) so needless to say
I let it thaw overnight.
Took it out of the bags and it looked kinda old. Tongue was dry as hell and just didn't look right but I thought, let's give it a shot.

Well, two hours into the cooking (it was small enough to fit in my regular oven and I stuck it in one of those oven bags), the whole street
lost electricity so it didn't finish cooking right but three hours later when we got power again, I took it out to check it out
and although from the heat, it was cooked about right, it tasted like $hit.

Even the tongue sucked and the brain wasn't much better.

Depressed the hell outta me.

I was gonna take a pic of the head for yall to see but I forgot, I'm sorry 

I thought you would enjoy watching that cow with the teeth staring back at you guys 

So, I took all the meat off and the dogs are getting a little every day.

I'm still depressed over it


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> diet.. what is that? is it something edible? doesnt sound tasty tho... more like cardboard or something like that.



What? You've never had fresh baked DIET with butter and a bit of salt on top? Delicious!




bshanahan14rulz said:


> Yeah, but does it have an eSATA port? If so, I'm game for assimilation.



The Borg are too advanced for that...they wen't with USB 7.0




Acid87 said:


> I'm in Poland visiting family. I tell you the food here is amazing!
> The meat is awesome it's tender, juicy and cheap.
> 
> Had homemade goulash tonight ( I forget to mention my auntie is Polish) good food.
> 
> Yummy!




Dude, I wanna know how the hell you can afford to travel all the time (AND EAT)?

YES I'm envious!

Did you guys see that I got the TM11? 

So DM, what's with the site lately? Slow as molasses...


----------



## guiri

That's it? Everyone left?


----------



## Amandous

I had a good sandwich a few days ago. Smoked turkey and gouda with romaine and my own cranberry honey dijon on a fresh pretzle roll.


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> DM, what's with the site lately? Slow as molasses...


It seems a lot better since yesterday. Greta has been doing a lot behind the scenes.

Sorry to hear about the cow's head. Maybe next time you should get one direct from a slaughterhouse, instead of frozen. 

Here's a cooking suggestion, lol


----------



## NonSenCe

umm.. looks good eccept the tail makes it yucky.. hah. dont mind the horns a bit but the tail..-no thanks. 

..glad to see there are new subforums (budgetlights/recommend new one) they will be useful. 

the site does seem to open up faster today..

........
guiri yeah.. we quit on sandwiches. will never eat one anymore. thats it, we are done for good, ya hear. truth be told.. i havent eaten more than maybe 20 sandwiches in my life.. you know the triangle shaped ones the americans think what a sandwich is. bread with butter or something else i have had few more. average beeing 2 a day or so. 

the pre-x-mas ham test went nice.. tasted good and pre ordered a new one for christmas. 

meatballs with sauce (greenpepper tasting) and potatoes was yesterdays dinner. 
day before was devouring some sausage broth with potatoes, carrots, peas, corn. (wasnt good.. slipped in too many black peppers)
day before that i cant recall what i had.. i think i was still eating the xmas ham with rye bread.


----------



## Empath

This thread has become quite lengthy. Rather than put the software through its paces every time it's opened, let's open a new chapter. nbp's newest reply has been made the start of chapter II.


----------

